# 

## karster

*Witam,*

Zagościłem na forum nie tak dawno, kilka razy coś u kogoś pisałem aż postanowiłem sam zabrać się do ..
no właśnie, do prezentowania pracy bo do pracy to się już się zabrałem jakiś czas temu.

Kim jestem? Zupełnie nikim  :wink:  Elektronikiem, prowadzę swoją jednooosbową firmę, projektuję na zlecenie różne urządzenia elektroniczne. Jak ktoś jest obeznany w świecie destylacji, polskich (co nie znaczy produkujących tylko na Polskę) destylatorów to właśnie ja produkuję dla, zdaje się wiodących, producentów elektronikę  :wink: 

Dlaczego sam chcę budować? No chyba z kilku powodów:
jestem pedantem i już wcale się z tym nie kryję. Niby ludzie mi mówią "to tylko dom" wiec jak gdzieś jest coś krzywe to pikuś bo przecież się nie zawali to mimo wszystko jakoś mi to nie odpowiadaw pracy jakoś tak się wcale nie przelewa wiec trochę mnie odstrasza odpowiednio powiekszony o X lat czas spłaty kredytu za samą robociznęta duma, która czeka gdzieś tam na końcu, że to ja postawiłem ten dom  :smile: 


Buduję dom pod krzewuszką G2 wer2, z Archonu, powierzchnia netto ~166 m2, powierzchnia podłóg już niestety mnie lekko przeraża bo to aż 280m2
https://www.archon.pl/projekty-domow...m6f4205f4eb2c3

Postanowiłem zbudować ten dom w stylu DIY czyli "do it yourself" (jakby nie każdy paniemajet to po prostu "zrób to sam")


*Działka*
Cała akcja z przygodą mojego życia zaczęła się w tym roku. Oj było co robić by kupi działkę, tzn poszukiwań nie było dużo, szybko wytypowałem okolicę i szukałem właściciela. Chciałem kupić działkę ok 2000 metrów ale właściciel, którego znalazłem miał jedną 1000m (obok niej była działka jego kolegi - oczywiście na sprzedaż ale drugi sprzedawca był delikatnie pisząc "niepweny" i kupując dwie po 1000metrów ciężej byłoby się targować) Ten sam, pierwszy właściciel miał 100 metrów dalej dwie działko po ok 1500 metrów obok siebie ale to już było za dużo na nasz budżet wiec targowałem, gadałem, jeździłem, prosiłem no i mam  :wiggle: 
Cena w okolicy to minimum 60zł - 80zł  za m2 przy czym są i też kwiatki po 120zł nie wiedzieć dlaczego (nawet jeden kamieniem rzucić ode mnie). Także po ok 3-4 miesiącach udało się kupić nam owe działki (nieco porośnięte drzewami typu samosiejki = dziki las). Całe szczęście geodeta ładnie pozałatwiał za mnie formalności i krzaki poszły pod spalinówkę.

*Proejkt*
No tu klasycznie, trzeba było szukać, szukać no i później też szukać aż się udało. Miał być nieduży dom do 150m ale stanęło na krzewuszce. Jest to projekt dość stary - ok 10 lat więc coś musi w nim być, że jeszcze jest w sprzedaży. Nam się spodobał (no właśnie, co znaczy NAM? To znaczy mi, żonie no i dwójka dzieci do tego nie protestowała, może dla tego, że jeden ma 18ms a drugi 2.5 roku?  :big grin:  )
Zakup projektu w sierpniu - oglądanie, studiowanie, analizowanie - jest dobrze, niech sobie poleży mocy nabierze i buch do szafy. Poza tym nie miałem absolutnie pojęcia co dalej zrobić. Oczywiście filmy na yt Goldmana, Durskiego, Opoki, Muratora, Lclatos i wielu, wielu innych widziałem. Wspominam o tym bo np Goldman (i jakiś tam inny facet) ładnie opisują proces starania się o pozwolenie na budowę.

*Pozwolenie na budowę*
Był sobie już zdaje się październik wiec całkiem sporo czasu projekt leżał w tej szafie  :sleep: 
Aż tu nagle (nie pamiętam co pierwsze, wodociągi czy geodeta). Wracając z kościoła z  dziećmi zrobiłem sobie fotkę reklamy geodety na jego aucie z nr telefonu i następnego dnia zadzwoniłem - to był mój pierwszy ruch. Chciałem aby wykonał mi mapki do celów projektowych (miałem już ze starostwa właśnie wypis i wyrys i coś tam jeszcze + warunki wod-kan). Zapytałem czy zna jakiegoś kierbuda, oczywiście znał minimum dwóch no to od razu kolejny telefon i już następnego dnia spotykam się na działce z kierbudem i obgadujemy co i jak. Nie podobało mu się, że chce budować sam, nie wierzył, że będę potrafił, będę w stanie (no jeszcze wszystko przede mną ale o tym poniżej) ale w końcu jakoś się przekonał.
Wykonał mi on również adaptację, załatwił wszelkie papiery no i uzyskał pozwolenie. Tanio nie było i nie wiem czy nie żałować tej decyzji bo już i tak zacząłem robić pierwsze kroki sam i jakoś to szło...

*Budowa*
1) zdjęcie humusu, 
2) pogłębienie wykopu do 1metra  o powierzchni ok 10x20 metrów do poziomu posadowienia ław.
3) niwelator od brata i równanie wykopu w miejscu ław (niestety przy szalunkach się popsuł odbiornik a tylko jeden już się został  wtedy więc dalej już na sznurkach  :sick: 
4) wcześniej u rodziców (24 km od mojej działki) skręciłem szalunki na ławy fundamentowe, później też tam skręciłem zbrojenie (3 pręty dołem, 2 górą fi12, strzemiona co 25cm - twister to porażka, druciki te cienkie rwą się strasznie a te grube 1.6 również się rwą więc nic nie zastąpiło klasycznego kluczyka lub jego modyfikacji na wkrętarkę  :smile:  Do tego co któreś strzemiono pospawana bo transportu by te belki nie przeżyły a tak było pięknie. Najdłuższe belki po 12mb zostały przecięte na pół, te zresztą po niecałe 7mb też musiały być bo auto do transportu było LT czyli 5mb załadunku + ok 1.6mb wystawało z trójkątem
5) skręcanie szalunków w wykopie - oj tu było co robić, na działce brak czegokolwiek poza piachem więc dobrze, że miałem stary halogen LED 30W, dołożyłem szybko mu przetwornicę step-up i ładnie pracował sobie na aku 12V od UPS'a  :smile:  Bywało, że kończyłem pracę ok 21 (w tym tygodniu np).
6) kolejny transport był ze zbrojeniem (na działce nic nie składałem bo bałem się, że mi coś tam w nocy kiedyś nóg dostanie a poza tym nie ma gdzie się ugrzać, schować itp itd), od razu układanie zbrojenia na miejsca docelowe.
7) Wiązanie szalunków na dole szpilkami fi6 na wysokości 5cm od dołu by od razu otulinę robić jak należy - oj dobrze, że kupiłem zdaje się 200 sztuk dystansów 5cm bo szpilka fi6 nie miała szans utrzymać tej ilości zbrojenia. 
 :cool:  Skręcanie szalunków górą za pomocą listewek, obsypywanie dołów szalunków piachem, wiązanie narożników oraz łączeń. Niestety na koniec brakło nam drutu wiązałkowego więc kilka L-ek zostało po prostu wrzucone do szalunku i o dziwo przy układaniu betonu tylko jeden pręt mi spłynął z betonem (dziwnie to się wymawia, jakoś tak lanie betonu bardziej naturalnie brzmi).
9) no właśnie, spłynęło coś z nurtem betonu bo dnia dzisiejszego roku Pańskiego 2016'tego nastąpiło zalanie szalunków betonem  :smile: 

Nie wiem czy się cieszyć czy nadal bluzgać. Generalnie, pewnie, że się cieszę bo pierwszy tak ważny etap jest za mną ale,...
No właśnie, ale jest i to nie małe. Kupiłem kosztorys do projektu, tam napisane, że betonu potrzeba 24m3 Ja zapobiegawczy robię dwie czynności:
Zamawiam standardowo 1 metr betonu więcej + słupki na ogrodzenie z transportem bo przecież tego betonu metr a w najgorszym przypadku pół metra zostanie więc w sam raz na wstawianie słupków ogrodzeniowychprzy skręcaniu szalunków nieco bardziej je spiąłem więc zamaist 70 cm szerokości mają 68/69cm 
Do tego nie liczę zbrojenia, które na moje oko zajmuje w szalunkach ok 0,3 metra (wg kierbuda nawet i pół metra no ale to się da policzyć). Co więcej, na placu budowy dodawali wodę do betonu bo za gęsty przejechał (w ogóle co grucha to inna konsystencja) 
No i koniec końców powinno zostać ok 1.5 metra a zabrakło na oko 0.3 - 0.5 (czyli różnica wg pomiarami a realiami aż o 2 metry - przesada). 
Zakończyliśmy (z tatą i kolegą= szwagrem mojego brata) o 12:15 pracę (z braku betonu). Zaczęliśmy lać o 10:20 (na kwitach napisali mi, że o 10:10 albo nawet o 10:00, już nie pamiętam a nie sprawdziłem tego). Jeszcze wtedy była ładna pogoda no ale się skończyło, pogoda się zepsuła, leje deszcz, betonu brak, wody brak, okoliczne sklepy budowlane już zamknięte więc i cementu brak. Dzwonię do handlowca, on że na węźle na pewno dali tyle co napisane  :sick: 
Koniec końców domówiłem metr - przywieźli taką breję, że łatwo się udało już bez pompy wlać prosto do szalunku (aaa, pompa to też drobna historia, napiszę niżej). Niestety reszta tego betonu a było jej sporo, poszła na folię  i że była luźna jak woda to się rozlało po działce (może przesadziłem ale folia 5x4m była praktycznie cała zajęta). Także w tą, już ulewę, wstawiliśmy DWA słupki i uciekamy się ogrzać (całe szczęście 4km od działki mam wynajęty lokal dla swojej firmy i mogliśmy tam w miarę ukrytkiem, w Ciechocinku się schować, ogrzać i zamówić jedzenie bo do mieszkania w bloku z buciorami od błota, betonu, kurtkami mokrymi jak gnój nigdzie byśmy nie weszli).
No i ta pompa, jak wspomniałem wyżej, czasy wpisane jak mu pasowało a na deser tak się zakopała, że godzinę się męczyliśmy z wyjazdem z błota z udziałem gliny.

Generalnie wg zegarka mojego taty  zaczęliśmy rozładunek betonu o 10:20 a skończyliśmy o 11:50 (dziwne, operator pompy ma jakiś gorzej niż ruski zegarek) , było 25 kubików betonu. Praca fajna, dawała radochę ale dołożył za dużo wody to chlapało po oczach, ubraniach i wszystkim wokół... 


*Zdjęcia*
Ano kilka jest ale jeszcze nie kopiowałem ich z phone'a no i nie wiem jakie są zasady umieszczania fotek na forum (czy trzeba je na jakiś zewnętrzny serwer wrzucać czy też jakie ograniczonych rozmiarów na serwer muratora... sprawdzę, wrzucę a jak nie, z miejsca poddaje się wyrokowi egzekucji)

*Co dalej?*
Raczej nie nalezę do słabeuszy, pakerkiem też nie jestem, 20-kilka lat na wsi zrobiło swoje, noszenie dwóch worków nawozu na raz w wieku nastu lat nie stanowiło problemu i może z tego powodu (lub co gorsza i bardziej prawdopodobne)  z powodu wiele, wieeeelo godzinnego siedzenia przed komputerem, biurkiem z lutowaniem elektroniki mam poniszczony kręgosłup więc boję się bloczków. Chciałem wynająć murarza, jego cena to 1500zł, 3 dni pracy z pomocnikiem i 1200 bloczków do wyłożenia. Niestety 'zrobiła się pogoda' i jest nader mocno zajęty więc dopiero w grudniu mógłby mi to wymurować. Kolejny telefon, oferta 1800zł ale na słowo lokalizacji :"łeee, panie ja tu u siebie mom tyla roboty że nie pocza jeździć", kolejny telefon - facet nie odbiera, kolejny telefon; "wiesz co tata, chyba musimy jednak wziąć tą betoniarkę od kolegi a agregat od szwagra i spróbować naszych sił, - no pewnie, że damy radę" no więc czas (ten najbliższy tydzień) pokaże jak to będzie.

*target na ten rok?*
No chciałbym najlepiej dachem przykryć by może na pierwszego stycznia okna wstawiać ale coś czuję, że mam szansę się nie wyrobić więc ucieszył bym się ze stanu zerowego z chudziakiem włącznie co bym mógł już sobie tego porotherma dryfix przy nawet lekko ujemnych temperaturkach układać ale realnie celuję w dokończenie fundamentów, ich konserwacja czarnym mazidłem (dysperbit lub ta masa kauczukowa nakładana pacą jak u Goldmana) ocieplenie, przepust do wody, zasypanie fundamentu, ewentualnie dodatkowe orurowanie czyli przepusty do prądu, gdyby coś to jakieś internety i kanaliza. Internet generalnie w tych czasach jest wokół nas więc kabel zbędny (z czego się i ciesze i nie bo kto chce ciągle siedzieć ,w słabej bo słabej ale ciągle, mikrofalówce? Nie bolą Was przypadkiem zbyt często głowy?...)


No to na razie wystarczy, pewnie tego sporo wyszło ale fajnie tak komuś się pochwalić, tu, jak zauważyłem można znaleźć zrozumienie dla samoroba bo ja np nawet u swoje żony mam z tym problem chociaż raz mi zrobiła kanapki, na których były domeczki poukładane  :popcorn: 
Jeśli jest dużo, nie czytajcie lub zamilknijcie na wieki  :big tongue:  Sam przeczytałem tu tyle dzienników, rzec by można, guru samorobów że ta ilość moich wypocin to piiiiikuś  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## sebcioc55

Witam się  :smile:  znam ten projekt, hacjenda nie mała. Życzę dużo samozaparcia  :smile:

----------


## karster

Dzięki  :smile:  

Jakby tak garaż odciąć a tym samym strych to domek został by całkiem zgrabny no ale w garażu będę dużo czasu spędzał więc niech jest już połączony z domem. Z drugiej strony jakbym taki 'fajny' garaż osobno postawił to i wg mojej opinii było by ładniej no ale i drożej na początku (budowa) jak i w utrzymaniu( podatki, większe koszty ogrzewania bo przy garażu w bryle mam jedną ścianę już wspólną).

----------


## sebcioc55

Ja jestem zdania że garaż powinien być osobno, ale to tylko moje zdanie. Chyba że się tylko w nim parkuje samochód. 
Podoba mi się też Twoja działka  :smile:  Fajne drzewa.

----------


## karster

Wiem że fajne, i kilka latek im zeszło by urosły a wszyscy zainteresowani chcą je wycinać, nie wiem jak długo je obronię ale na razie jestem dzielny  :no: 
Najlepiej huje, tpfuu, thuje zasadzić i po robocie a wg mnie co drzewo to drzewo  :smile:  jak fajnie szumi latem przy lekkim wietrzyku.

PS. Jak fajniej wstawiać fotki na tym forum? Bo taki miniatury są słabe wg mnie. No i jak zrobić podpis z linkiem do swojego, hmm, właśnie czego swojego, dziennika budowy? Bo przecież utworzyłem po prostu nowy temat a nie jakiś tam specjalny dziennik  :big grin:  Opcji to forum ma tak dużo, że faktycznie tylko ktoś ogarnięty lub tudzież informatyk je potrafi w 100% obsłużyć  :big lol:

----------


## Daniellos_

W końcu ruszyłeś  :smile:  Ale terminy masz chyba przesadnie ambitne. No chyba, że liczysz, że do końca roku będzie taka pogoda jak dzisiaj  :smile: 

Fotki - wrzucaj na zewnętrzy serwer np imgur i w poście dajesz tylko linki.

----------


## karster

Hej

Wpisalem odpowiedz, chcialem dodac fotki i mi sie strona odświeżyła  :sad:  

Czym najlepiej wg Was odizolowac poziomo sciany fundamentowe?

----------


## karster



----------


## bcgarage

ile zeszło roboczogodzin przy tych szalunkach/ zbrojeniu i zalewaniu? Mam coś podobnego i sam będę robił (chce mniej więcej czas sobie policzyć)

----------


## mother_nature

Cześć!
Gratuluję pięknej działki (drzewa to skarb) i odwagi bycia Bobem Budowniczym  :big grin:  Szczególnie, że wybrany przez Ciebie projekt domu do najprostszych nie należy.
Nie chcę Cię martwić, ale plan SSZ na 1 stycznia jest mało realny. Może gdybyś znalazł ekipę, to jeszcze jest szansa, ale budując samemu - niestety nie. I chyba masz tego świadomość. Chudziaka w tym roku bym sobie darowała, niech ziemia siądzie przez zimę.
Z czego będą ściany? Porotherm dryfixem błyskawicznie się muruje, podobnie jak ytong na cienkospoinowej zaprawie. Kwestia tylko, jakie temperatury są optymalne dla tych systemów?

Co do izolacji poziomej - zastosowaliśmy papę na lepiku. Ale czy jest najlepsza? Nie wiem.

Powodzenia!  :smile:

----------


## aiki

Przez zimę to ziemia nie siądzie. Co najwyżej to mróz ją do góry wysadzi.

----------


## karster

Samo skrecanie desek w garażu trwalo dwa dni po 10h (moze max 2h wiecej razem z zaladunkiem). Ukladanie w wykopie, niwelowanie wykopu zajęło kolejne dwa dni (moze mieco krotsze niz po 10h) do tego dwa dni skrecania zbrojenia. Na koniec jeden dzień skrecania szalunku tzw zamykania go by sie nie rozchodzil na boki od betonu. No niestety schodzi z tym jesli chce sie miec dokladnie. Na koniec i tak, brzydko mowiac, sie zesralo i w kilku miejscach jest centymetr zapadniety beton no ale pozniej juz trzeba bylo po tym chodzic wiec to nie pomagalo. Chudziak by pomogl ale w tym przypadku to zbedny wydatek-nie mialem chudziaka bo mi tak wszyscy sugerowali. Co do ssz, przeciez to byla lekka ironia, co najmniej żart :smile:  Buduje obecnie fundamenty, dwa dni za mna a mam bagatela 110 bloczkow polozonych  :sad:  jezcze tylko 1130 sztuk  :sad:  Zaden murarz obecnie nie jest wolny (z tych, do ktorych dzwonilem) a chcialem zrobic caly fundamet i go zakonserwowac oraz ocieplic w tym roku. Juz widze, ze i to jest mało realne. Praca zawodowa tez zaczyna za mną juz tesknic i na kilka dni bede musial wrócić. Tak sie sklada, ze idzie lekkie ochlodzenie wiec z budową i tak nici.

Ogolnie mam lekkiego dola.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Ogolnie mam lekkiego dola.


spoko, to dopiero początek  :wink:

----------


## e_gregor

Karster, też mi się wydawało że murowanie fundamentu poleci szybko - co to tam wymurowanie "paru" bloczków. Przecież się klockami bawiłem w dzieciństwie, nie?  :wink:  Wymurowałem narożniki i ze dwie ściany i się załamałem. Poprosiłem ojca (laik w budowlance jak ja), żeby wykorzystał tydzień zaległego urlopu i przyjechał do mnie mi pomóc. We dwóch około 800 bloczków poszło w tydzień... choć 30 stopniowe upały i zero cienia nam na pewno nie pomagały.

----------


## karster

> choć 30 stopniowe upały i zero cienia nam na pewno nie pomagały.


Obecnie mam niemal zupełnie odwrotną sytuację, pogoda na poziomie pojedynczych stopni na plusie, mrozów brak więc coś tam znowu robiłem. Mam obecnie cały front domu (pomijając odcinek garażu). Na początku chyba za dużo staranności przykładałem. To tylko bloczki, czy kazdy bloczek na każdej warstwie musi leżeć idealnie ??? Wg mnie chyba nie musi, ważne, by realnie ściana trzymała pion no i poziom na ostatniej warstwie a jeśli w środkowych warstwach blokczi ustawione do sznurka będą czasami przechylone w jedną czy drugą stronę to przecież się dom nie przewali  :big tongue:  A czy osłabi to fundament? Czuję, że jeśli tak to nieznacznie więc chyba tak można - sznurek od narożników i do boju, poziomica sporadycznie, ważne by PION był OK no i trzeba tak warstwy układać by później nie trzeba było mocno niwelować ostatecznego poziomu pod ceramikę.

Mam do tej pory mało wymurowane wiec jeszcze czas na zmiany, proszę doradźcie mi:
1) Jaką zaprawę używać? Gdzieś w muratorze widziałem, że tylko cementowo-wapienna, beż żadnych plastyfikatorów. No właśnie ja używam bez wapna (bo to fundament a nie fasada...) no i daję plastyfikator. 

2) Robię tak: szypa cementu + 4 szypy żwiru płukanego + plastyfikator w płynie. W wielu miejscach znalazłem opis, żeby używać piasku i chyba to lepsze niż  żwir - co Wy na to? Wydaje mi sie, że nie jest moja zaprawa taka fajnie plastyczna jak to na filmach widziałem. Muszę sporo się bawić w uzupełnianie fug/ spoin zwłaszcza tych pionowych.

3) Jako podkład (izolacja pozioma) użyłem na wymurowanym odcinku papy. Zwykła z posypką, nie termozgrzewalna a potem doczytałem właśnie gdzieś na fm, że taka papa pod wpływem nacisku i temperatur się całkiem wyciśnie i tylko papier/ włóknina z niej zostanie (z naciskiem to się zgodzę, co do temperatury to dziwna sprawa...) No ale mimo wszystko zamierzam tą papę dalej używać bo zakrywam całą szerokość ławy 70cm ale kierbud sugeruje aby dodatkowo pod nią tam gdzie ściana fundamentowa stopi dać folię. Chyba się z nim zgadzam a Wy?
Chcę kupić to:
http://allegro.pl/pozioma-izolacja-f...231521590.html
albo to: (to fajniejsze, 
http://allegro.pl/izolacja-pozioma-f...231522002.html

Życzę wszystkim, tym budującym i tym mieszkającym ciepłej pogody  :wink:

----------


## B_i_U

Witam

Zaprawę zawsze robi się na piasku płukanym, nigdy na żwirze. Na izolację poziomą papa sprawdza się bardzo dobrze. Polecam tą na welonie szklanym, a nie tekturze.

Powodzenia w dalszym budowaniu.

Bartek

----------


## karster

Dzięki serdeczne za odpowiedź.




> Zaprawę zawsze robi się na piasku płukanym, nigdy na żwirze.


 Czy to błąd, żwir jest płukany, frakcja na oko, może do 2 mm, raczej wygląda jak piasek morski  :smile:  Nie, żebym się upierał, pytam czy to źle, że do tej pory tak robiłem? Zamierzam kupić piasek. Jaki to ma być piasek? Taki klasyczny, wykopany z dziury? Niedaleko mnie jest miejsce, gdzie wydobywają piasek.




> Na izolację poziomą papa sprawdza się bardzo dobrze.


Tak się właśnie domyśliłem, że papa jest lepsza niż folia (folia jest szybsza w montażu, chociaż jak swoją papę też rozwijałem z wałka to i mój montaż był szybki). Moja papa była za delikatna, chyba była na kartonie robiona bo się łatwo rwała. Na resztę ścian (a jest ich znacznie więcej niż zrobiłem) kupię papę termozgrzewalną ok 4mm grubości. Dodatkowo, jak tylko pogoda pozwoli na powrót do pracy, całe ławy (boki x2 i góra) pomaluję dysperbitem. Nie jest to wielki koszt (ok 10 wiader po 20 litrów daje ok 400zł) ale będę spał spokojniej.




> Powodzenia w dalszym budowaniu.


 Dzięki serdeczne, przyda się  :smile:  OJ taak, przyda.

----------


## greatbuilder

Cześć.

Szkoda że nie zacząłeś na wiosnę. Zima potrafi bardzo ostudzić zapał. A dla samoroba zapał to najważniejsze paliwo.

Szczęście że masz na razie krótki wątek i udało się przeczytać cały. Chociaż czytałem od końca i w lekkim szoku byłem że ktoś od fundamentów chce do dachu w niecałe 1,5 miesiąca dojść samoróbstwem. To chyba nawet technologicznie niemożliwe przy takiej pogodzie.

Kilka rad i uwag pozwolę sobie w dobrej wierze przekazać.

Na poczatek o zdjęciach. Faktycznie te miniaturki pod postem sa niefajne. Ale ja w swoje posty wkładam te same zdjęcia wrzucane tutaj na serwer forumowy. Najpierw wrzucam do swojego albumu, a potem, klikam na fotke w tym albumie i pod nią pokazują się dwa pola: *Adres URL Obrazka* oraz *BB Code*. I właśnie ten BB Code wklejam do postu i jest git.

Odnosnie betonu. Fachowcy mówią, że wodą betonu nie rozcieńczamy. O mocy betonu stanowi stosunek w/c - wody do cementu. Jak Ci beczka przywiezie beton a Ty dolejesz wody to z B20 robisz sobie krzywdę i jedziesz w dół z mocą betonu na własne życzenie. O ile być może przy twoich fundamentach tragedia się nie stała, o tyle na wyższych partiach pilnuj sobie tego. W ogóle jak czytałem o przygodach z tym betonem to na dzień dobry zmieniłbym betoniarnie. A jak juz będziesz miał dobrą to rozcieńczaj w razie czego tylko plastyfikatorem (do bra betoniarnia sama to zaproponuje). Do tego najlepszym sposobem radzenia sobie z gestym betonem to wibrator. Ogólnie wibrator polecam. Ja zawsze wypożyczam z lokalnej wypożyczalni sprzętu budowlanego za 60zł/doba. A najlepiej to zamawiać beton o konsystencji stosownej do potrzeb (i to tez dobra betoniarnia powinna być w stanie podpowiedzieć laikowi). 

Jeśli chodzi o zaprawę to faktycznie wapno robi dobrą robotę - uplastycznia. Plastyfikatory robią to samo, ale wśród purystów chodzi fama że wapno to wapno (sam do murowania cegieł stosowałem wapno). Czy bloczki betonowe na ściany fundamentowe maja byc murowane zaprawą cementowo-wpaienną? Tego nie wiem. Do tej pory miałem przekonanie że tylko zaprawą cementową. Ale tutaj się nie znam. Ja robiłem ściany fundamentowe z pustaków szalunkowych i zalałem betonem. Te pustaki się ustawia bez zaprawy. Tylko pierwsza warstwa w celu wypoziomowania na zaprawie. 

Kruszywem w zaprawach jest zawsze piasek. U mnie był "piasek zwykły 0 - 2 mm", tak się nazywa w lokalnej żwirowni. Wydaje mi się, że jak masz frakcje 0 - 2mm i ktoś na to mówi żwir to to chyba tylko kwestia nazwy. To jest piasek. 

Skoro juz zacząłeś stawiac bloczki, to pewnie kwestia izolacji poziomej Cię mniej interesuje. Wg mnie dobrze nada się jakaś grubsza niż 3mm papa termozgrzewalna (termozgrzewalnych cieńszych chyba nie spotkałem). Wydaje mi sie że na tą pogodę to brałbym nawet 4mm. Przy kładzeniu na ciepło nie bedzie sztywna a potem dzięki swojej grubości nie popęka. 

Na koniec jeszcze wspomnę o narożnikach zbrojenia. Zapewne na budowach różnie to wygląda, ale mistrzowie z forum i mądrych książek radzą robić tak, aby zachować ciągłość zbrojenia, tak jak na tych fotkach:



Ja się tego u Ciebie nie dopatrzyłem, ale zdjęcia lubią słabo oddawać rzeczywistość. Jeśli miałeś tak jak na schemacie to ok. A jesli nie to tez nie ma co rwać włosów z głowy. Krzywda się może stać jedynie jak zadziałają siły, kótre chciałyby zmienić kąt prosty w narożniku, a takich nie umiem sobie wyobrazić. 

Pozdr,
gb

----------


## karster

Cześć, miło jak ktoś tu zagląda a tym bardziej jak coś napisze (że już o sensownych wypowiedziach nie wspomnę  :yes:  )

Oczywiście, jaja sobie robiłem z tym dachem, no w taki czasie to mógłbym postawić dom z płyt wcześniej zamówionych albo w całości z szalunku styropianowego (obie takie metody widziałem na YT).

Zbrojenie - chciałem spawać, chciałem włożyć bednarkę a na końcu nic z tych rzeczy nie zrobiłem  :sad:  Z bednarką to taka historia, że miałem w całości ławy izolować folią więc do uziemienia by się nie nadła (ale na sam koniec się z tego wycofałem). Ostatecznie w każdym narożniku wylądowały po 4 sztuki "eLek" z prętów od długości 80-100cm (nie pamiętam dokładnie jaka). Znam zasadę 50x średnica pręta. Kierbud jak moje ławy oglądał to był zachwycony, mówi że są pancerne (zbrojenie też widział i tu mnie zawiódł bo myślałem że bardziej dociekliwie je sprawdzi a mało tego, sam uważał, że nie trzeba tych narożników wiązać).

Izolacja pozioma nadal mnie obchodzi i to bardzo, jak pisałem wyżej, zrobię tak:


> Na resztę ścian (a jest ich znacznie więcej niż zrobiłem) kupię papę termozgrzewalną ok 4mm grubości. Dodatkowo, jak tylko pogoda pozwoli na powrót do pracy, całe ławy (boki x2 i góra) pomaluję dysperbitem.


Mam wymurowane ok 12mb ściany a łącznie mam do wymurowania blisko 90mb także jest jeszcze szansa na nawrócenie  :tongue: 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## greatbuilder

No to zbrojenie masz na prawde ok. Nie było tego widać na zdjęciach.

Z izolacją to w sumie zrobisz to samo co ja bym zrobił na twoim miejscu czyli chyba dobrze  :Smile: .

To tam połączmy siły i zabiegajmy u sił wyższych o lepsza pogodę, bo ja co prawda na innym poziomie ale też chce jechac z koksem dalej  :wink: 

Powodzenia

----------


## B_i_U

Rzeczywiście tak jak pisał *greatbuilder*, zima odbiera całą motywację do pracy. Mróz, śnieg, błoto to najwięksi wrogowie samorobów.

Mi osobiście murowanie na tradycyjną zaprawę idzie jak "krew z nosa", przy murowaniu na klej dopiero się nieco rozpędzam. Myślę, że w najbliższym czasie muszę spróbować "murowania" na piankę (klej) z puszki.
W nomenklaturze budowlanej kruszywa o uziarnieniu do 0-2mm nazywane są piaskami. Później mamy frakcje 2-8, 8-16, 16-32 (są też szersze przedziały ale to już utrudnia projektowanie mieszanki betonowej), które używane są przy produkcji betonu towarowego.
Do zaprawy narażonej na stałe zawilgocenie stosuje się jako spoiwo sam cement, lub do ułatwienia sobie życia także plastyfikator, a właściwie napowietrzacz, który poprawia urabialność (nie spada z kielni i pustaka). Do murów nadziemnych lepiej się sprawdza zaprawa cementowo-wapienna. Wapno poprawia urabialność i jest zarazem dodatkowym spoiwem podnoszącym wytrzymałość.

Z tym dolewaniem wody do betonu to nie do końca tak jest. Czasami dodanie wody do betonu jest mniejszym złem (dokładniejsze otulenie zbrojenia, mniejsze pory, mniejszy nakład pracy), zwłaszcza dla samoroba. Warto zamawiać beton o konsystencji S5, chociaż pewnie będzie droższy ponieważ muszą dać wtedy więcej cementu lub super plastyfikatora żeby osiągnąć tą samą klasę wytrzymałości.

Izolacja pozioma na ścianach fundamentowych ma dużo większe znaczenie. Tym co pod ziemią się nie przejmuj. I tak nie zachowasz ciągłości izolacji  :smile: .

Jeśli żałujesz, że nie robisz ścian fundamentowych wylewanych to pocieszę Cię, że to też nie "miód, cud, orzeszki"  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam
Bartek

----------


## karster

Dzięki za odpowiedź.

Dziś drugi dzien w tym zimowyn miesiącu byłem na budowie ( nie pamiętam bym wczesniej byl w grudniu) Murowalem te zakichane bloczki fundamentowe. Wczoraj bylo -1/-2°C a dziś +2, uzywam plastifikatora do -8°C, niby najlepszy (niby bo jak wiadomo kazdy swoje chwali a klient to musi lykac lub nie...) Generalnie faktycznie lepiej nim sie robi niz innym wczesniej. Uzywam chyb feb mix albo golden mix(to to samo). Na koniec prac zakrywam sciany papą, resztkami foli od palet z bloczkami. Dzis ulozylem ok 75-80 bloczkow. Opite wodą wazą raczej lepiej niz 30 kg więc lekko nie jest ale i tak nic nie pobije faktu, ze nie mam prądu i urabiam zaprawę w skrzyni murarskiej. Supie 2 szypy cementu i 8 żwiru plukanego, ew ciut wiecej tego zwiru. No i mieszam szypa. Praca dla twardzieli

----------


## B_i_U

No to Cię pocieszę  :cry: . Cięższej pracy już raczej mieć nie będziesz.
Co Cię nie zabije, to Cię wzmocni.

----------


## karster

Jak zobaczylem dzis po dwoch dniach pracy (od 9:30 do 15:30) dwie sciany garazu na gotowo (8,5 + 6,5 metra) to nawet sam sie pocieszylem. 

Jeszcze powalcze z recznym mieszaniem, pozniej agregat 3f od szwagra + ogromna betoniarka (od taty, ogromna bo nikt jej nie ukradnie, w 4os bez kol mozna zapomnieć by ją podnieść a silnik tyle to juz bede odkrecal  :smile:  na przetwornice patrzylem, tez ladnie kosztuja a te wszystkie "tanie" nie pozwalaja na podlaczanie silnikow indukcyjnych (bezszczotkowych) czyli takich jak np betoniarka.

----------


## ggdh

Kibicuję i życzę nam obu wytrwałości! Walcz, ale pogody nie przeskoczysz.

----------


## B_i_U

*karster*, zamieszczaj jakieś zdjęcia. Nie mamy jak kontrolować Twoich postępów  :wink: 

Pozdrawiam
Bartek

----------


## karster

> zamieszczaj jakieś zdjęcia.


Przy ujemnych temperaturach budowa mocno stoi w miejscu  :wink:  Także nie ma się czym pochwalić.

Przygotowałem frontowe, tymczasowe ogrodzenie. Siatka leśna o oczku 15x15 kupiona na allegro za ok130zł/50mb z przesyłką leży i czeka na nieco wyższą temperaturę


Kawałek fundamentu




Tu najstarszy kawałek, 2 warstwy wyższy niż te te garażowe, a dojdzie jeszcze jedna warstwa.


Przy okazji pytanie, jak połączyć ściany garażu ze ścianami domu? Przecież spoiny poziome na 99,999% nie będą na tym samym poziomie/ tej samej wysokości. Do tej pory niezmamienie zamierzam budować z porotherm dryfix (chociaż czasami niektórzy mi mącą w głowie, że taj piany za x lat nie będzie w cale i zalecają chociażby porotherm profi ale piana to taka wygoda dla samoroba, że ciężko mi się przestawić ale obawy i tak pozostają).

----------


## sebcioc55

> ...... Do tej pory niezmamienie zamierzam budować z porotherm dryfix (chociaż czasami niektórzy mi mącą w głowie, że taj piany za x lat nie będzie w cale i zalecają chociażby porotherm profi ale piana to taka wygoda dla samoroba, że ciężko mi się przestawić ale obawy i tak pozostają).


uwielbiam takie poparte rzeczowymi faktami informacje. Tych którzy tak mówią nie słuchaj w ogóle, taka pianka będzie tam wiecznie, jest higroutwardzalna, po całkowitym stwardnieniu już nic sie jej nie stanie - o ile nie jest wystawiona na działania UV, wtedy może skruszeć i jest lipa. Natomiast jako spoinie przy murowaniu jej to nie grozi w większości przypadków. Przeczytaj też tą aprobatę co prawda nie dotyczy bezpośrednio dryfixa ale można wyciągnąć pare wniosków. Ja teraz murowałbym tylko na pianę (oczywiście z przyzwoitej klasy materiałów co bym się nie wkur****   :wink:  )

----------


## karster

Dziękuję Ci Seba za odpowiedź  :Smile:  akurat Twoja opinia bije wiele innych wiec dzieki Ci za to, bo dalej spokojnie zostanę przy dryfixie  :roll eyes: 

A masz jakis pomysł na łączenie ścian garażu ze ścianami domu na roznych wysokościach spoin pozimych? 

U mnie sciana fundamentowa pod domem ma docelowo 6 warstw bloczka (14cm + ok 2cm fugi) a pod garaż 4 warstwy wiec roznica jest ok 30cm a bloczek porothermu ma zdaje sie 24,9cm wysokosci.

----------


## sebcioc55

> A masz jakis pomysł na łączenie ścian garażu ze ścianami domu na roznych wysokościach spoin pozimych?


Powiem Ci że mam  :smile:  albo wypuszczanie połowy bloczka po za dom i potem docinanie tego od garażu - rzeźba trochę ale będziesz miał przewiązanie. Albo na jakieś kątowniki, tylko że to takie średnie mi sie wydaje w przypadku ścian nośnych - co innego wewnętrzne działowe.
Ja bym wybrał rzeźbe z bloczkami, akurat w ceramice łatwo się rzeźbi nawet młotkiem  :wink:  - podsumowując taka kwestia to jest to też pytanie do kierbuda, bo ściana nośna to element konstrukcyjny więc ważny, niech on zadecyduje.

----------


## aiki

Możesz sie pokusić o jedną warstwę BK sa chyba w wymiarach 24x30x59. stawiasz takiego na wysoki kant i masz dalej równo.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Możesz sie pokusić o jedną warstwę BK sa chyba w wymiarach 24x30x59. stawiasz takiego na wysoki kant i masz dalej równo.


albo tak jak aiki pisze, dorównać BK w garażu do pierwszej warstwy w domu i potem już jedziesz bezproblemowo w górę.

----------


## karster

Mam wrażenie że chłopaki macie co innego na myśli. Seba, czy chodzi Ci o to aby dociąć ten BK tak by pasowały później już spoiny z częścią domu tak?
 Bo aiki chyba ma na myśli coś innego.  Pisałem o 30cm ale dodałem 'około' bo może być jeszcze +/- 2 cm (zobaczę jak wyjdzie). Zapisałem się na montaż pierwszej warstwy wieinebergera więc w ramach 'szkolenia' będzie facet mi pomagał tą pierwszą warstwę idealnie ułoży. Toteż boję się tego połączenia BK z ceramiką ale chyba nic innego nie wymyślę.

Jakby nie patrzeć chyba nie ma lepszej metody na to jak tylko wyrównać jakoś warstwy a tu zdaje się idealnie wysokością pasuje dać pełną cegłę czerwoną na pierwszą warstwę i resztę spoiną skorygować tak by wszystko się zgadzało poziomem  :smile: 

PS. Mam taki plan, Wy, którzy macie już to dawno za sobą napiszcie proszę czy to w jakimkolwiek stopniu realne.
1) marzec (do końca marca) - dokończenie murowania fundamentu, zasypanie piachem, zagęszczenie, kanalizacja i wszelkie inne rury pod posadzką,
2) kwiecień - ocieplenie fundamentu, dodatkowe zagęszczanie wodą piasku, chudziak
3) maj - czerwiec - murowanie ścian (ok 2600 pustaków ceramicznych 25cm + ~1000 sztuk 11.5cm)
4) lipiec - deskowanie stropu + zbrojenie stropu
5) sierpień - zbrojenie stropu cd, + wylewka  + ściany kolankowe
6) wrzesień - dach, konstrukcja (tu raczej ekipa), ja zrobię deskowanie pełne + krycie papą + łaty (chyba, że dostanę dobrą cenę na wszystko, zobaczymy)
7) październik - okna, alarm, elektryka
8 ) listopad tynki, wod-kan, podłogówka, posadzki
9) grudzień - ocieplenie i jeśli będą przewidziane na to fundusze, rolety antywłamaniowe. 

Jak to widzicie? Czy tylko mi się wydaje, że mam aż nadto ambitny plan?  :popcorn: 

PS. Rolety antywłamaniowe.... nosz kurde poczytałem i widzę, że to tylko z nazwy antywłamaniowe  :jaw drop:  Dom w lekkim lesie, wszyscy w koło mówili mi, że rolety są rzeczą podstawową ale wychodzi na to, że one jednak nie spełniają żadnej większej funkcji ochronnej a swoje kosztują  :WTF: 
Generalnie budując dom przygotuję miejsca na schowanie puszek (wciągnę belki nad oknami a skrajnym przypadku wypełnię te miejsca styropianem zamiast roletami)

----------


## aiki

Masz dużo urlopu? Jakiegoś pomocnika?
Ja zaczynałem z końcem kwietnia i chyba do końca września miałem SSO. 
Murowałem z Bratem, strop szalunki i zbrojenie też nie samemu, Działówki zostawiłem na zimę.

----------


## sebcioc55

Jeżeli pytasz się doświadczonych to ja mówię że nie zdążysz tego zrobić sam  :wink: , ze stropem i tradycyjną wieźbą troche zejdzie... Jak pokryjesz dach do końca roku i zrobisz działówki to bedzie fajnie  :smile:  masz spory dom.
Najlepiej właśnie zrównać się jak najszybciej warstwami i potem jechać już z tego samego materiału, bez znaczenia jak to uzyskasz.
Ostatnia sprawa - rolety. Prawdziwe rolety antywłamaniowe kosztują grubą kasę i są z grubego aluminium. Takie normalne jak sprzedają z oknami, np takie jak ja mam są antywłamaniowe ale dla pijaczka z pod sklepu. Prawdziwy złodziej szybko sobie z nimi poradzi im większe okno tym łatwiej. A wiadomo że złodzieje wchodza tam gdzie im wygodnie, więc dużym oknem  :wink:  rolety są fajne, ale ja drugi raz robiłbym żaluzje fasadowe, chociaż rolety też mają swoje zalety. Jezeli je chcesz tylko pod względem antywłamaniowym to odpuść, lepiej dopłać do szyb P4, te to dopiero trudno rozwalić  :wink:  cegłą do domu nie wjedziesz  :no:

----------


## karster

No plan ambitny, każdy to powie. Nie jedna ekipa budowlana musiała by się dobrze sprężać by to osiągnąć  :smile: 

Co do mnie, nie mam urlopu - sam sobie szefem. Zamierzam pracować na budowie nie mniej niż 3 dni w tygodniu a nawet może i 4 dni wycisnę (oczywiście soboty, niedziele będą często też wykorzystywane na pracę budowlaną lub zawodową).

Najczęściej pomaga mi tata ale ma już swoje lata więc nie chcę go forsować. Mam ochotnika (w tej chwili, nie wiem jak długo) do pracy (odpłatnej, za kilkanaście zł/h i raczej solidnego. Jest też dwóch braci i chociaż mają swoje zmartwienia to w kryzysowych momentach raczej dojadą na budowę.

Seba, więźbę na 99% zlecę ekipie, która tylko dachami się zajmuje. Zobaczę jakie mi dadzą wyceny na poszczególne etapy budowy dachu i może być tak, że zrobią all albo częściowo. 

Mieszkam od czasów studiów  na wynajmie (a skończyłem je kilka lat temu) więc to już razem blisko 10 lat wynajmowania mieszkań. Do tego od dwóch lat wynajmuję lokal na działalność (a  poza kurierami nikt nie ma potrzeby do mnie przychodzić więc pracować mogę nawet na odludziu). Razem tych wynajmów mam tyle, że pokrywają ratę niedużego kredytu, który powinien mi wystarczyć na wybudowanie domu (pomijam PC, PV, do tego reku diy i masa prac "tymi ręcami").

----------


## Daniellos_

Faktycznie rolety to tylko do zmniejszenia ocieczki ciepła z domu zimą i ograniczenie nadmiernych ilości promini słonecznych latem. Nie jako rozwiązanie antywłamaniowe.

Słowo w temacie harmonogramu. Cieżko jest oszacować ile Tobie zajmie dany etap. duzo zależ jak szybko ktoś się uczy, bo z nabieraniem wprawy rośnie tempo prac. Trudno też powiedzieć jak jesteś dokładny przy pracy. Pedantowi wszystko zajmie więcej czasu.
Mogę tylko napisać Ci jak było u mnie:
płyta fundamentowa - cały wrzesień w tym 2 tygodnie urlopu
śćiany nośne - 3 dni pierwsza warstwa, 5 dni reszta murów
wieniec - 2 tygodnie po min 8h dziennie
ściany działowe - 2 tygodnie po min 8h dziennie
wiązary - 2 tygodnie po min 8h dziennie

----------


## karster

> Pedantowi wszystko zajmie więcej czasu.


I tu mnie masz  :yes: 
Czasami na siłę mówię sobie dość, i tak nikt tego nie zobaczy a robię coś X razy dłużej  :sick: 
No ale zawsze byłem pedantem (dobrze, że nie pedałem  :no:  ) i teraz ciężko nawet na siłę zrobić coś na odpier*ol

Akurat Twój rezultat prac jest całkiem spoko, zwinnie Ci poszło, zaglądałem i kibicowałem  :smile: 

Co do nauki, jak większość, uczę sie całe życie. I już wiem, że następny dom (jeśli taki będzie) na pewno nie będzie miał fundamentów z bloczków. Jeżeli w ogóle postawił bym raz jeszcze na fundamenty to jedynie lane lub szalunek tracony. Na pewno też jako pierwsze rozważył bym bardzo mocno płytę bo jednak średnio 2-3 tygodnie prac i płyta jest gotowa   :smile:  A fundament murowany przy tym jest znaczenie dłużej i ile ciężej fizycznie. Sam jak widzieliście, robiłem ławy w szalunkach i choć jestem z tego zadowolony bo są równe, ładne to chyba nieco bez sensu tak było robić. Wylane w wykopie zajęły by max 3 dni pracy a nie wiem czy jakieś korzyści będę miał z moich pięknych ław. Może takie, że je pomaluję od 3 stron dysperbitem + papa na górze ale od dołu jest i tak piach więc zapewne podciąganie nadal wystąpi czyli cała ta moja pedantyczna praca nic nie da więcej ponad ławy lane w grunt.

----------


## B_i_U

karster, jakbym sam siebie słuchał. Widzę, że mamy podobny charakter.

Co do harmonogramu, to całkiem strawnie wygląda to na papierze. W rzeczywistości raczej trudne do osiągnięcia ale możliwe. Wiara czyni cuda  :smile: 

Ja już wiem, że jak mówię żonie o dwóch dniach, to trzeba liczyć cztery  :big grin: .

----------


## karster

Piątek 13tego:

(Żeby nie było, nie jestem przesądny ale tak jakoś sobie chyba wkręciłem ten pechowy dzień o czym niżej)

- W pracy kiepski dzień, od rana skoro świt na 11:00 dotarłem do pracy bo taki jakiś połamany kolejny dzień wstałem, całkiem niewyspany. Montowałem kolejne urządzenia elektroniczne dla klienta na gwałtu-rety. Kuriera wypada do 12:00 zamówić. Godzina 14 a mi nadal nic nie działa, jakiś spisek rzeczy martwych. Nawet w drukarce notorycznie papier się zacinał więc nie było jak listu przewozowego wydrukować. W końcu się udało. Kurier łaskaw był zawitać do mnie wracając na bazę więc o 15 zabrał tą przeklętą paczkę z zaledwie kilkoma urządzeniami. No i git, jakoś się udało. Myślę sobie - jadę odpocząć na działkę, pooddycham sobie świeżym powietrzem, pooglądam lasy, popatrzę na dziewiczą okolicę pod delikatną pierzynką śniegu (1cm) a po chwili kolejna myśl -  :no:  lepiej nie jechać, bo to piątek 13, może co złego mnie spotka na działce albo nawet tam autem nie dojadę (ślisko na drodze). Kolejna myśl, eee, jakby miało mnie tam na działce co złego spotkać to i tak już się to stało -> jadymy.

Dojeżdżam i co to, wjechać nie mogę bo jakieś sznurki na wjeździe wiszę. I to nie byle jakie tylko pozdejmowane z ław drutowych (tych nabitych przez geodetów). A właśnie, ławy drutowe, o kur*a, gdzie one są, co tu się stało :jaw drop: 

Jakiś skur*ysyn, najprawdopodobniej dzieciar z gimbazy (albo jaka patola nawet bez podstawówki) narobił mi pełno szkód. Co się dało to zniszczył. Wszelkie ławy drutowe zostały porozwalane, połamane, dechy porozrzucane, miejscami jakieś kupi desek poszykowane. Papa było schowana między paletami bloczków - widać kretyn się siłował i chciał ją podpier*olić, kilka metrów dał radę ją przeciągnąć. Fundamenty były przeze mnie przykryte to wziął ch*j je*any porozwalał. Widać do płotu panelowego też się dobierał - pogięte były uchwyty mocujące :mad:  :mad:  :mad: 
to dopiero początek budowy a tu już kilkaset zł w plecy i pełno zmartwień, smutku  :cry:  :cry: 
Pytanie tylko po co? Co mu to dało. Chciał kraść drewno - pełno go tam leży luzem a po cholere się męczył z ławami drutowymi? (nie szukam odpowiedzic, to raczej pytanie retoryczne, musiałem gdzieś wylać żal).

PS. Boję się tą działkę ogrodzić bo pewnie i płot mi porozpierd*lają  :sick: 



  

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## aiki

Mnie by chyba .... trafił.
Masz wroga w sąsiedztwie?

----------


## karster

> Mnie by chyba .... trafił.
> Masz wroga w sąsiedztwie?


No nic mi o tym nie wiadomo. Poza tym w tej okolicy nigdy nie widziałem kogoś takiego średniego wzrostu. Najbliższa patola mieszka raczej dobry kilometr dalej a moja działka jest na uboczu. Obok mnie mieszka babka, która wynajmuje dom a za nią sympatyczni państwo na emeryturze (w tym emerytowany policjant - lubi podejść, pogadać a że nawet mamy trochę wspólnych tematów to jest o czym pogadać). 

Nie wiem co zrobić z ogrodzeniem  :Confused:  
Miały być panele 3D ale skoro już ktoś się dobierał do zaledwie dwóch paneli przykręconych to reszta będzie tylko zaproszeniem. Może siatka leśna na całości, kupiłem wałek 50mb za ok 130zł o oczku 15x15cm ale to tak na moje oko żadna większa zapora. Teraz myślę o normalnej siatce ale to znowu muszę wiercić otwory w słupkach i używać jakiś zawleczek np takich:


Do tego jeszcze zastrzały porobić, któych przy panelach nie potrzeba. Sam nie wiem co tu zrobić. Na budowę mam 4km dogi. Czułem, że zimą gdy nie bedę tam co dziennie to mogą się dziać różne rzeczy ale żeby aż tak. Tam nawet nie było za bardzo na czym się wyżyć. Na kilku kołkach geodezyjnych i czyjejś cennej pracy??

Od dziś będę tam częściej jeździł i już mam przy sobie moją tetetkę na gaz z pełnym magazynkiem kuleczek. A kiedyś myślałem, że to wywalone pieniądze, że nie ma w co już strzelać bo wszystko co można było rozwalić już rozwaliłem.

PS. Dziś się 'bawiłem' prawdziwym glockiem + całkiem wypasionym karabinem (naboje dla bezpieczeństwa trzymałem osobno)... Może ten pechowy dzień nie zakończył się aż tak pechowo - zawsze mogłem tego skur*iela dorwać na gorącym uczynku a to mogło by się dla kogoś wtedy źle skończyć :mad:

----------


## Daniellos_

Współczuję... 

Trzymaj się. Jeszcze będzie dobrze.

----------


## karster

Dzis zrobiłem mały wywiady z sąsiadem (tzn drugi dom obok mnie). Jak się okazuje kolejna patola mieszka raptem 200-300 metrow dalej przy głownej drodze. Ja mam działkę jak mowiłem na uboczu. Sąsiad mi o nich mówił, dwoch smarkaczy po ok 14 lat, rodzice chlejusy. Byli widziani prawdopodobnie tego dnia, którego wg mnie gnojki narobili szkód. Za ręke nikt nie złapał. 

Polskie realia - przypilnuje gnojków, spuszczę łomot -> pójdę siedzieć więc co mi pozostaje? Może pomagać w dewastowaniu i kradzieży.... chore prawo.

No ale do następnego razu (oby taki nie nastąpił) daję sobie z tym spokój. Staram sie nie przejmować. Spóscić łomotu chociaż chcę to nie zrobię - mam małe dzieci i nie wiadomo czy te zwyrodnialce później nie będą się przypadkiem mścić. Co patola to patola powinni ich izolować od społeczeństwa. Pomyśleć, ze jeszcze panstwo ich za nasze pieniadze utrzymuje  :sick:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Jak dobry wpierdol spuścisz, to się mścić nie będą, ale najpierw musisz być pewien że to oni, a potem nie dać się złapać.

----------


## B_i_U

Współczuję szkód.
Ja bym chyba dał sobie spokój z ogrodzeniem na pewien czas.
Może pomyśl o jakiejś ukrytej kamerce na drzewie. Wtedy miałbyś sprawców w garści.

Pozdrawiam
Bartek

----------


## karster

Myślałem o kamerze. Upatrzyłem sobie już drzewo. Ale taka kamera + modem GSM trochę prądu zjada więc akumulator padnie szybko. Kupiłem panel fotowoltaiczny za ok 44zł netto 10W - jutro do mnie powinien dotrzeć ale czuję, że nie będzie mały wiec "ukrytą" raczej taka instalacja się nie uda.
Jak ktoś to dostrzegnie nawet na wysokości 5metrów to byle kamieniem czy kawałkiem dechy będzie rzucał aż strąci dla swojej chrej zabawy.

Z ogrodzeniem mam mętlik. Chyba jednak je zrobię - jak to była gówniarzeria patoli to być może ogrodzonej działki nie ruszą - już sobie tak ot nie wejdą. Najpierw będą musieli sforsować ogrodzenie (może duzo powiedziane bo od frontu jest siatka leśna - założę ją jak temperatury będą się zbliżały do 0'C bo teraz jest sporo niżej (tzn w tej chwili jest ciepło = -0.8'C ale jutro ma już być -10).
Upatrzyłem sobie panele 1.53 wysokie, 2.5m długie, drut 4mm, oczko 5x20cm ocynk + farba za 60zł/sztuka w Płocku = 100km ode mnie. Zamierzam skorzystać: http://allegro.pl/panel-ocynk-ral-oc...673979677.html

Cokół zamierzam raczej lać z betonu. Gotowy to koszt ok 30zł za segment czyli 12zł/mb co przy moich bocznych i tylnych ścianach działki o długości ponad 120mb daje 1440zł.
Cokół lany o wymiarach 40cm wysokość (20 w ziemi 20 ponad, potem wyrównanie urodzajną ziemią ok 10cm) i szerokość 18cm daje przy jednym mb i cenie za kubik b20 180zł/m3 12,96zł  :big grin: 
Cała różnica w kosztach to dodatkowy transport betonu (280zł zdaje się + VAT albo i nie) + koszt desek na szalunki (mam z szalunków ław) + roboty 'nieco' więcej niż przy gotowym cokole prefabrykowanym.

Wygląd - sprawa indywidualna. Mi się nie podobają cokoły z tymi grubymi, betonowymi łącznikami. Poza tym płyta o betonu o grubości 5cm, wysoka na 20cm to taki cokoliczek. Ktoś kopnie i pęknięty. Poza tym u mnie teren jest wredny - piasek/ gliny. Jak zabetonowałem słupki to po ich całkowitym związaniu mogłem nimi ruszać bo betony się ruszały w gruncie a jak przyjdzie cokół to wszystko zwiąże.

Macie jakieś własne sugestie?

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## aiki

Załóż jakiś alarm. Jak zawyje to patole wystraszy. Jakaś syrena podłączona do czujnika ruchu. Powiadom jednego z sąsiadów aby dał Ci znać jak cos się bedzie działo. Jak czujkę ustawisz na minimum to kotów nie powinno łapać ewentualnie dać taką co nie wykrywa zwierząt do iluś tam kilo.

----------


## karster

Tam chodzą aktualnie z racji lasu z dwóch stron mojej działki zwierzęta o wadze przeciętnego gówniarza (sarny, dziki a i jelenie się trafiają wiec alarm na działce bez lasu to chybiony pomysł. Po jej zagrodzeniu tak zrobię. Zacząłem budować sobie kiedyś projekt sterownika GSM - będzie okazja go dokończyć. Da mi on możliwość aktywacji/dezaktywacji alarmu oraz powiadomień.

----------


## aiki

Miałem na myśli po ogrodzeniu działki.  :smile: 

Podmurówkę daj trochę głębiej. Ja u mnie robiłem ok. 40 cm i tak aby było trochę nad gruntem min. 5-10 cm. Chyba że poziomy wychodziły jakos inaczej to szalowania było sporo.
Przy 20 w ziemi to właściwie będzie stał płotek w luźnej ziemi.

----------


## B_i_U

> Cokół zamierzam raczej lać z betonu. Gotowy to koszt ok 30zł za segment czyli 12zł/mb co przy moich bocznych i tylnych ścianach działki o długości ponad 120mb daje 1440zł.
> Cokół lany o wymiarach 40cm wysokość (20 w ziemi 20 ponad, potem wyrównanie urodzajną ziemią ok 10cm) i szerokość 18cm daje przy jednym mb i cenie za kubik b20 180zł/m3 12,96zł 
> Cała różnica w kosztach to dodatkowy transport betonu (280zł zdaje się + VAT albo i nie) + koszt desek na szalunki (mam z szalunków ław) + roboty 'nieco' więcej niż przy gotowym cokole prefabrykowanym.
> 
> Wygląd - sprawa indywidualna. Mi się nie podobają cokoły z tymi grubymi, betonowymi łącznikami. Poza tym płyta o betonu o grubości 5cm, wysoka na 20cm to taki cokoliczek. Ktoś kopnie i pęknięty. Poza tym u mnie teren jest wredny - piasek/ gliny. Jak zabetonowałem słupki to po ich całkowitym związaniu mogłem nimi ruszać bo betony się ruszały w gruncie a jak przyjdzie cokół to wszystko zwiąże.
> 
> Macie jakieś własne sugestie?
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> Karol


Albo robisz cokół wylewany na sztywno połączony z słupkami i musi to być razem zazbrojone i posadowione na głębokość przemarzania (pasowałoby min. 50cm), albo cokoły od dylatowane od słupków i wtedy przemarzanie gruntu Cię nie interesuje (cokół ma możliwość poruszania się na wysokość we wpuście słupka).

Pierwsze rozwiązanie jest solidniejsze ale o wiele droższe i bardziej pracochłonne. Dobrze byłoby wykorzystać jakąś gładką płytę szalunkową. Dlatego tak popularne jest drugie rozwiązanie. Taki gotowy cokolik nawet jeśli pęknie to i tak się nie złamie, będzie tylko rysa.

Jest też możliwość wylania betonu między słupkami dając dylatację. Robimy to nad gruntem.

Pozdrawiam
Bartek

----------


## Daniellos_

Możesz zrobić słupki tak jak ja czyli wierciłem świdrem ziemnym/dołkowiniem na głebokość 80cm i dołkach zalewałem słupki betonem. Słupki miałem krótsze, ale nie wpuszczałem ich na całą długość do dołków. Jak już będą słupki na miejscach to wtedy dopiero szalunek i wylejesz podmurówkę.

Jak będziesz w Płocku to tu są tanie słupki do paneli:
https://www.olx.pl/oferta/slupki-CID628-IDjEdNL.html

----------


## karster

Faktycznie tanie  :smile:  albo inaczej, niedrogie. Sam kupuje taki profil 60x40x2 ocynk w cenie 10,80zl mb. 

Z cokołem to generalnie nie myślałem o dylatowaniu. Owe 40cm mogloby nawet lekko sobie popękać. Zamierzam wyrzucić tam chociaz 1, moze 2 prety fi 6 zebrowane by wrazie czego sam sie nie rozsypał. Robić wykop na 80cm raczej odpada - za duze koszty.

W ogóle stwierdziłem, Z tyl i bok jednak zrobię siatką. Mialy być panele ale je łatwiej nawet po jednym kraść i są cos warte nie jak siatka.

A propo kradzieży, wandalizmu- kurwa gotuje sie w człowieku!!! Rozmawiałem z ludzmi z okolicy. Typy są dobrze znane. Patola jakich mało. Ojciec zmarł, syn z matką chleją i robią kolejne bachory -chore. Bachory po wsi się szlajają i niszczą. Obok nich jest cmentarz i tez ciagle tam szkodzą. Stierdziłem, ze zadzwonię na policje by gnoje nie mysleli, ze skoro im nic po tym nie było to mogą do woli dewastować i kraść ale juz po samej rozmowie z policjantem nygusem wiem, ze to nic a nic nie da. A wzystko za nasze podatki kurwa mac! Zarowno 500+ dla patoli jak i utrzymanie opieszałej policji.

----------


## Daniellos_

> Robić wykop na 80cm raczej odpada - za duze koszty.


80cm to tylko dołkownikiem pod słupek, żeby po mrozach każdy w inną stronę nie patrzył. Podmurówka to już nie musi być głęboko. U mnie jest ta pseudosystemowa - stoi na glebie razm z łącznikami.

----------


## Beskidziak

> A masz jakis pomysł na łączenie ścian garażu ze ścianami domu na roznych wysokościach spoin pozimych? 
> .


Podpatrzone na sąsiedniej budowie:warstwa wyrównawcza o dopuszczalnej grubości na dwóch, trzech kolejnych warstwach pustaka.

----------


## karster

Oczywiście jest to metoda ale nie doczytałeś, że u mnie spoina ma mieć w przybliżeniu 0,0 cm... 
Zrobię warstwę z cegły pełnej. 

PS. Niestety aktualizacja ceny na dryfix trochę mi namieszała. Cena z 5,5 zł zmieniła sie na 6,2zł (vat 8% na 23%). W leroy Merlin jest jednak nieco taniej ale caly samochód bez hds. Caly to za malo, dwa za duzo wiec chyba trzeba kombinować.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## Beskidziak

> Oczywiście jest to metoda ale nie doczytałeś, że u mnie spoina ma mieć w przybliżeniu 0,0 cm... 
> Zrobię warstwę z cegły pełnej.


Ale nie zrozumiałeś, to były warstwy zrobione z zaprawy klejowej na której niweluje się pierwsze pustaki na fundamencie.....

----------


## karster

Ok, rozumiem. Ale o ile mnie pamięć nie zawodzi, na filmach instruktażowych owa warstwa wyrównująca musi mieć do 3cm. U siebie raczej zrobię cegłę pełną. Dziękuję za porady.

*Proszek od pigeona?* 
Nawet nie wiedziałem, że to tak blisko mnie (myślałem, pewnie ten proszek jest w drugim końcu Polski no ale jest 40km ode mnie). Nie wiem czy jeszcze jest to aktualne (zadzwonię, zapytam w wolnej chwili). Również pomyślałem, że mogłbym tym obsypać już ocieplone chociaż warstwą 10cm styropianu fundamenty. Ale co z drenażem (tzn mi chyba nie jest potrzebny z uwagi na grunty piasek/ glina ze znaczącą przewagą piasku)?

*Budowa*
Oj rewę się do pracy ale nie ma warunków. Może i dobrze, że pogoda jest sporo na misnusie (-3/ -4'C) bo i czasu chwilowo mało i pewnie jadąc na budowę narobił bym sobie zaległości w pracy.  :sad: 

Nic się nie dzieje. Bajeczna aura na działce:

----------


## mother_nature

"Sporo na minusie -4" no proszę Cię...  :tongue:  W takiej temperaturze to my zaczynaliśmy zbrojenie kręcić do ław  :wink: 
Ale człowiek robi się z czasem wygodnicki, bo tej zimy już nic nie budujemy, czekamy na ocieplenie  :wink:

----------


## karster

*Niwelator laserowy*

Doradźcie proszę co kupić. Mój brat posiada niwelator stabili LAR250 + REC300. Ten drugi, odbiornik jest uszkodzony. Oj dużo dzwoniłem - nie da się go naprawić. Koszt nowego ok 1500zł
Poczytałem chwilę na jakimś blogu, że do lasera obrotowego praktycznie każdy odbiornik pasuje (sorki, nie pamiętam nazwy/ bloga a, że było to na telefonie to nie mam w historii komputera). Nowego za 1500zł nie kupię bo na okres budowy domu myślę, że to za dużo, ale już taki bosha za ok 600zł jak najbardziej rozważam. Tylko nie wiem jeszcze który model wybrać:
http://www.bosch-professional.com/pl...rs-131507.html
Znalazłem na alledrogo ofertę tego LR2 za niespełna 400zł + inpost 7,99 http://allegro.pl/odbiornik-laserowy...500388631.html tyle, że ten lr2 ma dość krótki zasięg (a może i na działce by się przydał niwleator - wcześniejszego używałem i działałekstra no ale on miał chyba 600m zasięgu, obecnie 100 lub 200 średnicy już jest OK).

*Alternatywa dla bosch'a*
No tu jest znacznie tańszy odbiornik: http://www.geologic.net.pl/pl/p/ODBI...100GRC100G/181
To laser zapewnia precyzję autopoziomowania a odbiornik zawsze elementy optyczne ma na tym samym miejscu więc może nie ma potrzeby dopłacać do marki w tym konkretnym przypadku? To właśnie pytanie do Was  :smile: 
Ewentualnie jest też z długą belką: 
http://www.geologic.net.pl/pl/p/ODBI...migo-RC600/389
Ten ostatni wygląda jak oryginał a kosztuje mniej niż połowę oryginału.
I jeszcze taniej: http://www.1001narzedzi.pl/p4450,odb...go-rc-600.html

Bardzo proszę o porady  :smile:  Do wypożyczalni mam ok 26km w jedną stronę. Kwota za wypożyczenie samego odbiornika to 35netto doba więc szybko taki niwelator za ok 600zł się zwróci. A potrzebny jest teraz - fundamenty, później posadzka na gruncie, dalej ściany, okna, strop i ściany kolankowe - tyle okazji, że na 100% muszę coś kupić.

Podobnie wygląda sprawa agregatu prądotwórczego ale to temat na chwilę później.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## karster

> "Sporo na minusie -4" no proszę Cię...  W takiej temperaturze to my zaczynaliśmy zbrojenie kręcić do ław 
> Ale człowiek robi się z czasem wygodnicki, bo tej zimy już nic nie budujemy, czekamy na ocieplenie


No ja zbrojenie kręciłem przy -2  :wink:  Ławy w gruncie czy nawet i na gruncie ale w wykopie zawsze mają "trochę cieplej". Obecna pogoda jest w sumie piękna - może i lekko mrozi ale pięknie świeci słońce i tak ma być niby kilka dni. Pewnie wyrwę się na dzień/ dwa w tym tygodniu na budowę. Mam słupki do murowania ogrodzenia ale nie wiem jeszcze jak bardzo jest zamarznięty grunt. Jak ok 10cm cm lub więcej to sobie daruję. Już raz kułem ziemię do ok 7cm i była masakra. 10 otworów na słupki ogrodzenia i pot się lał (w powietrzu -2).
Jak ogrodzenia nie dam rady robić to sobie chociaż ze 2 a może i 4 narożniki wymuruję  :smile: 

Wczoraj czytałem artykuł o murowaniu w ziemie, na muratorze. Czytam, czytam i zaczyna mi śmierdzieć... Wielka nagonka na plastyfikatory... a pod spodem dopiska "stowarzyszenie przemysłu wapienniczego"  :big grin:

----------


## mother_nature

Taaa... artykuł sponsorowany.
Budowa ogrodzenia też nas czeka, ale to melodia przyszłości, priorytetem jest skończenie domu. Prowizorka pt. słupki z siatką wbite w ziemię na razie dobrze się sprawują.
W tym tygodniu mają nam okna montować, ciekawe, czy znowu się to nie przesunie przez mrozy.

----------


## karster

Znajdę gdzieś u Ciebie w dzienniku fotki Twojego tymczasowego ogrodzenia? Sam też siatkę leśną będę używał np z przodu działki ale pozostałe ściany miały być docelowo z paneli. Zamierzam jednak z tyłu na gotowo siatkę zamiast paneli (w nadziei, że nikomu nie będzie się chciało jej kraść/ niszczyć) a z booku dać leśną na jakiś czas ale tam już stoją metalowe słupy 60x40x2 w ocynku. Wiercąc otworu do przymocowania siatki leśnej niszczę/ osłabiam słupki. Masz na to jakiś pomysł, tzn na mocowanie tymczasowej siatki leśnej do metalowego słupa bez żadnych przelotek.

----------


## mother_nature

Nie mam na fotkach ogrodzenia, znalazłam tylko takie zdjęcie jak powyżej.
Stalowe malowane słupki wbite w ziemię, na nich siatka zgrzewana przywiązana drutem wiązałkowym w 3 miejscach. Trzyma się, bo ta siatka sama w sobie jest sztywna.
Sąsiad też ma siatkę zgrzewaną ale słupki drewniane, ogrodził tak pole z posadzonymi choinkami.
Siatka leśna nie ma takiej sztywności, ale skoro słupy nie są okrągłe, to możesz spróbować samym drutem mocno przywiązywać. Albo takimi plastikowymi wąsami, których nazwy nie znam, my mówimy na nie "rzytki"  :wink:

----------


## Beskidziak

> Ok, rozumiem. Ale o ile mnie pamięć nie zawodzi, na filmach instruktażowych owa warstwa wyrównująca musi mieć do 3cm.


Dokładnie, robisz dwie kolejne takie warstwy i masz zgubione 5cm......ale cegła jeżeli wymiar pasuje lepsza

----------


## karster

> Dokładnie, robisz dwie kolejne takie warstwy i masz zgubione 5cm......ale cegła jeżeli wymiar pasuje lepsza


Czyli że werstwy by się zeszły na drugim pustaku? No jest to myśl. Nie wiem tylko co z tym zestawem do układania pierwszej warstwy


Co do siatki na słupach stalowych + drutach, (opaskach samozaciskowych czy tzw trytytkach) jak przyjdzie gnojek i zechce wejść to naciskając na taką siatkę nogą cała się zsunie nawet się nie opierając. No ale  na złodzieja nie ma mocnego. Tu mi chodzi o tym wandali z w okolicy się krecą  :sad:  Jakby zobaczyli jak ta siatka jest zamocowana to kto wie czy dla jaj by jej na całym ogrodzeniu nie zdeptali do poziomu gruntu.

----------


## Beskidziak

> Czyli że werstwy by się zeszły na drugim pustaku? No jest to myśl. Nie wiem tylko co z tym zestawem do układania pierwszej warstwy
> .


Od pierwszej minuty 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oPfXTr3y4D0

----------


## mother_nature

> Co do siatki na słupach stalowych + drutach, (opaskach samozaciskowych czy tzw trytytkach) jak przyjdzie gnojek i zechce wejść to naciskając na taką siatkę nogą cała się zsunie nawet się nie opierając. No ale  na złodzieja nie ma mocnego. Tu mi chodzi o tym wandali z w okolicy się krecą  Jakby zobaczyli jak ta siatka jest zamocowana to kto wie czy dla jaj by jej na całym ogrodzeniu nie zdeptali do poziomu gruntu.


Dlatego moim zdaniem szkoda czasu i roboty na taką prowizorkę.

----------


## karster

Widziałem tamten filmik już kiedyś. Przy dryfixie nie ma takich tolerancji. Wszystko musi być perfekcyjnie bo inaczej murowanie się po prostu nie uda.

https://youtu.be/Bd0YJWPNix4?t=1m24s

* mother_nature* Wiem, że prowizorka jest bez sensu (pomijam front, na drewnianych balach) ale właśnie podejrzewam, że gdybym miał chociaż jakieś delikatne ogrodzenie to może i te zasrane wandale by mi nie wlazły wcześniej i szkód nie narobili. Jak się lekko pogoda poprawi to będę robił ogrodzenie. Jakoś tą prywatność trzeba wydzielić.

----------


## Beskidziak

> Widziałem tamten filmik już kiedyś. Przy dryfixie nie ma takich tolerancji. Wszystko musi być perfekcyjnie bo inaczej murowanie się po prostu nie uda.


Podstawa to pierwsza warstwa na tym przyrządzie, który pokazywałeś kolejną to tak naprawdę można na wystruganych listewkach.
Wykonywałem kiedyś coś takiego i Ty dasz radę, w skali całego domu to tylko ściany garażu.....Przyrządy są tak dokładne jak osoby, które je wykonują i obsługują  :yes: .
Tak sobie myślę, ta pełna cegła też pewnie szlifowana nie jest i będziesz musiał wyprowadzać dwa razy.....no chyba że jest.

----------


## karster

Nie dwa razy tylko raz. Pidrwszy raz jedziesz ostro, w miarę równo z łatą a później trzeba dać tą ekstra rowną warstwę wyrównawczą a jeśli przyrządy nie wystarzczą dlugością nóżek się o sie coś podstawi. Dzieki Ci, mam wrażenie że wiesz o czym mowisz/piszesz wiec wychodzi na to, że nie taką diabeł straszny jak go piszą.

----------


## B_i_U

A nie lepiej wyrównać wszystko i dodatkowo wzmocnić wieńcem żelbetowym. Tutaj szalowanie to już stosunkowo szybka i łatwa sprawa. Taki wieniec naprawdę dużo daje. Po zasypaniu fundamentów przy zagęszczaniu ciężkim sprzętem bloczki bez wieńca mogą zostać wypchnięte.

A co warunków zimowych, to z niektórymi robotami lepiej dać sobie spokój, bo można więcej zepsuć niż to warte. No chyba, że ktoś nie ma tego czasu jak spożytkować.

Ja osobiście uważam, że jedynie słusznym niwelatorem za nieduże pieniądze jest niwelator optyczny. Jedyny minus, że czasami przydałaby się druga osoba, ale każdy "samorób" z czasem uczy się obchodzić takie problemy. Też mnie kusiło żeby kupić, zwłaszcza, że to zapewne nie ostatnie moje domy ale ostatnio miałem za dużo wydatków i trzeba pilnować budżetu.

Pozdrawiam
Bartek

----------


## karster

> A nie lepiej wyrównać wszystko i dodatkowo wzmocnić wieńcem żelbetowym. Tutaj szalowanie to już stosunkowo szybka i łatwa sprawa. Taki wieniec naprawdę dużo daje.


Wiem, że dużo daje. Chciałbym go zrobić ale chyba sobie daruje. W ogóle myślałem, że dobrze by było chociaż w każdym narożniku domu dać słupy żelbetowe łączące wieniec stropu z ławą fundamentową  :smile:  Z czasem doszedłem do wniosku, że i tak wszystko jest już mocno przewymiarowane. Sama klasa wytrzymałości na ściskanie ceramiki jest wielokrotnie większa niż wystarczająca do budowy klasycznego domu.

Pisałeś Bartek w swoim dzienniku, że fundament trzeba ocieplić z obu stron. Moja intuicja podpowiada, że masz racje chociaż dużo czytam forum i wielu by się znalazło, którzy by to skrytykowali (lub jeszcze to zrobią). 
Sam zamierzam również ocieplać fundament od środka (zdaje się znienawidzony pewnie przez większość forumowicz o inicjałach TB ociepla chyba tylko i wyłącznie od środka). Ja chciałem dać tylko skromne 5cm od środka aż do poziomu samej wylewki. Samą wylewkę chcę też zdylatować chociażby 1cm styropianu od ścian aby nie odbierały 'chłodu ścian. Z zewnątrz minimum 15cm (tak by okap powstał, fasada 20cm - > najpewniej jakiś grafit, tzn nie jakiś bo ma być dobry a nie szary :big tongue:  )

W ogóle czym ocieplić fundamenty? Tzn jakim styropianem. Od wyboru głowa miała:
http://www.styropian.in/styropian-da...acja_k_31.html
http://styronet.pl/cennik-koszt-styropianu.html
( a Wy gdzie kupujecie styropian?)
Miał być xps ale w moim przypadku to chyba przerost formy nad treścią - nie mam wód gruntowych w zasiąg kilku metrów ppt. Teren piaszczysty z domieszkami gliny. Na szybko licząc potrzebuję 5.1m3 na obrys domu (ok 80cm wysokości fundamentu) + ok 1.9m3 na obrys garażu Daje to 7m3. Jakbym brał nawet XPS to za ok 400zł brutto idzie już kupić więc wyszło by niecałe 3tys zł pewnie już licząc piankę do klejenia. Nie jest to straszna kwota jak za ocieplenie fundamentu wg mnie. Znacznie tańszy (choć najtajniejszy) styropian typu aqua to ok 260zł za kubik co daje 1820zł -> całkowita różnica ok 1000zł ->warto mimo wszystko dołożyć do xps'a?
Nie wiem jakie są obecne ceny za pianę (do fundamentu to coś czuję po kościach ze daje się zamknięto komorową). Mam ok 40m2 fundamentu. Gdyby tak cena była do max 75zł brutto za m2 To by wyszło jak z XPS a bez mojej pracy  :smile:  (a może już są tańsze, nie wiem - dopiero czytam na forum muratora wątek 59 stron o ocieplaniu poddaszy wełna/ piana gdzie ciągle się kłócili zwolennicy jednych i drugich metod ociepleń ale temat ma parę lat i widać w nim jak ceny malały).

A teraz wewnętrzne ściany fundamentowe - wystarczy jak z obu stron obłożę je właśnie wspomnianymi 5cm? Myślałem nawet o jakimś tanim styropianie (ale znowu taki tani jak nabierze wilgoci z pisaku pod domem (a może tam ona być przy moich warunkach wspomnianych wyżej??)  to gówno z tego ocieplenia zostanie. Z tego co mi wiadomo to tak jakby ubrać gruby wełniany sweter i go polać wodą - będzie nam qure*sko zimno (zimą, bo przecież nie latem).

----------


## karster

*Niwelator* - No i po sprawie, kupiłem odbiornik Bosha. Działa z laserem obrotowym Stabila LAR250. Sprawdziłem przy okazji jak wyszedł mi fundament a dokładniej ostatni kawałek, który robiłem w zeszłym roku - ok 6mb ściany garażu => niwelator ma dokładność 3 lub 1 mm. Wybrałem oczywiście 1mm i wychodzi co do minimetru zgodna wysokość fundamentu  :smile:  Inna cześć fundamentu (od frontu) ma niestety jakieś 3-4 mm różnicy ale tam przyjdzie jeszcze jedna warstwa bloczka i się wyrówna  :smile:  Generalnie te ławy drutowe nabijane przez geodetów (a dokładniej pozostałości po tych zasranych wandalach - miałem kreseczki zaznaczone na wysokościach) miały rozbieżności w jednym miejscu +5mm a winnym -5mm czyli aż 1cm na 18 metrach :mad: 

Mam sprzęta i nie zawaham się go używać  :big grin: 


Kupiłem na alledrogo za 571zł z wysyłką (po budowie, jak nie zniszczę lub sam się nie zniszczy odsprzedam w nienagannym stanie za 400zł z wysyłką  :big tongue:  )

PS. Grzebałem w samym laserze razu pewnego no i nie zauważyłem gdy go składałem na silikon (bo org uszczelki jakoś się porozciągały), że obudowa jest odwrócona do góry nogami  :wink:  Będę się musiał przyzwyczaić, zakleić taśmą malarską by nie było widać albo raz jeszcze go rozbebeszyć... 

Gdybyście widzieli tą "kupę" elektroniki i mechaniki za prawie 4 tyś zł  :big grin: 
Albo, co mi tam... sami zobaczcie:




*Ocieplanie pianą fundamentów* - Na szybko przeanalizowałem temat cen ocieplania pianą. Jeśli chodzi o ocieplenie poddasza i tylko kwestie finansowe miały by decydować o wyborze wełna-piana to na 99% wybrał bym pianę. Cena już poniżej 50zł brutto za m2 o grubości ok 18-20cm pianą o lambdzie 0,039 (chyba, ze mylę). Oczywiście O.K.. Co do fundamentu to musi być Z.K. (a przynajmniej powinna bo jak ją później zabezpieczyć przed wilgocią). One zwykle są dużo droższe ale chyba się coś pozmieniało i też można je spokojnie w porównywalnej cenie znaleźć (chyba, że to ściema). 

Podoba mi się opcja zapłaty za ocieplenie pianą szczelnie fundamentu w cenie takiej samej lub nawet niższej niż sam koszt zakupu XPS o grubości 15cm. Martwię się tylko jak połączyć później ocieplenie ścian budynku z fundamentami. Coś mi się wydaje, że najlepiej byłoby położyć już pierwszą warstwę styropianu na ściany a dopiero potem psikać pianą. Ewentualnie położyć same listwy startowe ale one mnie trochę odstraszają - aluminium pięknie przewodzi ciepełko (a tym samym chłodek w drugą stronę) = mostek termiczny. Chciałbym wiedzieć jak duży on jest...
Są też listwy startowe z tworzywa ale nic o nich nie wiem (na tą chwilę). Myślałem też o po prostu przyklejeniu siatki od spodu płyty no ale przy pianie to akurat mi w niczym nie pomoże.

----------


## Daniellos_

Ja używalem styro yetico aqua i na fundament tez bo użył jako jednego z najtańszych wodoodpornych.
Te 5 cm styro od wewnątrz lepszy efekt daloby chyba dołorzone od zewntrz.

XPS to w Twoim przypadku przesada imo. Ciekawą alternatywą jest piana. Pianę docinasz równo z krawędzią fundamentu i ewentualną szczelinę pomiędzy styro elewacyjnym czy listwą startową uzupełnisz pianką z puchy.

----------


## B_i_U

> Pisałeś Bartek w swoim dzienniku, że fundament trzeba ocieplić z obu stron. Moja intuicja podpowiada, że masz racje chociaż dużo czytam forum i wielu by się znalazło, którzy by to skrytykowali (lub jeszcze to zrobią). 
> Sam zamierzam również ocieplać fundament od środka (zdaje się znienawidzony pewnie przez większość forumowicz o inicjałach TB ociepla chyba tylko i wyłącznie od środka). Ja chciałem dać tylko skromne 5cm od środka aż do poziomu samej wylewki. Samą wylewkę chcę też zdylatować chociażby 1cm styropianu od ścian aby nie odbierały 'chłodu ścian. Z zewnątrz minimum 15cm (tak by okap powstał, fasada 20cm - > najpewniej jakiś grafit, tzn nie jakiś bo ma być dobry a nie szary )
> 
> W ogóle czym ocieplić fundamenty? Tzn jakim styropianem. Od wyboru głowa miała:
> http://www.styropian.in/styropian-da...acja_k_31.html
> http://styronet.pl/cennik-koszt-styropianu.html
> ( a Wy gdzie kupujecie styropian?)
> Miał być xps ale w moim przypadku to chyba przerost formy nad treścią - nie mam wód gruntowych w zasiąg kilku metrów ppt. Teren piaszczysty z domieszkami gliny. Na szybko licząc potrzebuję 5.1m3 na obrys domu (ok 80cm wysokości fundamentu) + ok 1.9m3 na obrys garażu Daje to 7m3. Jakbym brał nawet XPS to za ok 400zł brutto idzie już kupić więc wyszło by niecałe 3tys zł pewnie już licząc piankę do klejenia. Nie jest to straszna kwota jak za ocieplenie fundamentu wg mnie. Znacznie tańszy (choć najtajniejszy) styropian typu aqua to ok 260zł za kubik co daje 1820zł -> całkowita różnica ok 1000zł ->warto mimo wszystko dołożyć do xps'a?
> Nie wiem jakie są obecne ceny za pianę (do fundamentu to coś czuję po kościach ze daje się zamknięto komorową). Mam ok 40m2 fundamentu. Gdyby tak cena była do max 75zł brutto za m2 To by wyszło jak z XPS a bez mojej pracy  (a może już są tańsze, nie wiem - dopiero czytam na forum muratora wątek 59 stron o ocieplaniu poddaszy wełna/ piana gdzie ciągle się kłócili zwolennicy jednych i drugich metod ociepleń ale temat ma parę lat i widać w nim jak ceny malały).
> ...


TB nie jest taki głupi tylko nie da się z nim rozmawiać. On swoje, a ty swoje. Nie ma łączności na linii  :big grin: 

Ocieplanie fundamentów od środka to już nie fanaberia tylko norma przy standardzie NF40. Tak mam w projekcie. Droga ucieczki ciepła jest znacznie wydłużona. Oczywiście pod budynkiem nie panują arktyczne mrozy i nie jest to jakaś olbrzymia strata ale w pogoni za energooszczędnością trzeba liczyć każdy Watt. Dawanie w tym miejscu XPS'a, czy nawet Aqua na pewno nie ma uzasadnienia ekonomicznego.

Dla mnie różnica w cenie pomiędzy Aqua i XPS jest na tyle mała, że wybrałem XPS na fundament od zewnątrz. Od wewnątrz (jeśli się zdecydujesz) daj zwykłą fasadówkę. Bez obawy - nie zgniecie się.

Obliczając koszty XPS weź pod uwagę wsp. Lambda. Można go dać trochę mniej.

Piana natryskowa pomiędzy więźbą dachową to niewątpliwie super rozwiązanie ze względu na dobre wypełnienie skomplikowanej przestrzeni, ale powierzchnia fundamentu jest tak prosta, że bym się w to nie bawił. To naprawdę szybko idzie. No i prądu nie potrzeba  :smile: .

Pozdrawiam
Bartek

----------


## karster

Aaa, prundu trzeba do pianowania  :wink:  no tak, i to pamiętam jak ktoś na forum pisał, ze go ekipa pytała o zabezpieczenie 20 czy 25A a to wychodzi, ze żre prund ta psikawka  :Biggrin:  

Co do TB to podejrzewam, że nie jest glupi rzecz jasna ale widziałem z nim dyskusje i nikt chyba nigdy sie na forum tym czy innym nie dogadał.

Co do piany na fundament to zapytam o ceny ZK i ew agregat prądotwórczy - wiesz, jakby wychodziło tyle co sam xps to czemu tego nie zrobic? A propo xps'a, czyli sugerujesz, ze mimo wszystko jeśli ocieplać styropianem to żadnym aqua a xps'em?

Dwa pytania:
Jaka grubość na zewnątrz a jaka wewnątrz budynku.
Jaka wysokość tego wewnątrz (ew tego na zewnątrz, gdyby miała być inna niz wysokość okapu).

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## sebcioc55

Panie jaki XPS przy takich warunkach gruntowych. Normalnie kupuj styro fundamentowy za 200zl/m^3 np termoorganika silver fundament, jest hydrofobowy i wytrzyma no i to 036 - ja taki mam w podobnym gruncie niedlugo bedzie 3 lata i nic mu nie jest. Co do samej izolacji zrob tak jak atrix u siebie http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...dzieję-tanio-) pokazuje tez tak przekroj poprzeczny. Moim zdaniem to jedyne sluszne rozwiazanie przy tradycyjnych fundamentach.
EDIT: o tak:



Na zewnatrz grubosc taka zeby byla -5cm od grubosci styro na fasadzie. A od srodka fajnie by to sprawdzic w OZC ale wydaje mi sie ze 5cm bedzie ok. Kolejne 5cm chyba sie ekonomicznie nie oplaci ale tutaj odpowie tylko OZC.

----------


## karster

Kurde, OZC, OZC i ciągle OZC, ech a już myślałem, że się bez tego obejdzie ale jak chcę jednak PC, rekuperacje, przyzwoite okna jak i przyzwoite ocieplenie to może i wypada w końcu sie tym zainteresować. Boję się, że to musi swoje kosztować  :sad:  no ale może i przy samym dobraniu pompy ciepła już sie zwróci.

----------


## sebcioc55

Ja placilem chyba 270 zl. Wystarczy ze przez to zredukujesz niepotrzebne 2m^3 izolacji bo uznasz ze sie nieoplaca i juz sie zwroci. No i tak jak piszesz dobrac moc PC tez trzeba na jakiejs podstawie.

----------


## karster

Dzięki Wam za odpowiedzi  :Smile:  

Seba dzieki też za rysunek. 30cm w podłodze to już całkiem na bogato, przy 140metrach posadzki to 42 kubiki i licząc po 200zł ponad 8tys zł, no trochę to jest  :wink:  

Rysunek fajny, tzn ideologia fajna ale chyba łatwiej byłoby dać te 30 cm w całości na chudziaku bo nie trzeba by tak precyzyjnie jak pod PF rownać piasku tylko czy to by wytrzymałościowo było ok (nośność).

OZC za ok 300zł da sie przeżyć  :Smile:  moja chałupa nie jest mała więc pewnie będzie drożej. Zajmę się tym w przyszłym tygodniu.

----------


## karster

Dziś zrobiłem ogrodzenie frontu z siatki leśnej. Pogadalem tez pierwszy raz (wczoraj) z sąsiadką, z ktorą mam wspolny płot. Bez żadnych pretensji z mojej strony dałem do zrozumienia, ze nie chcę wiecej śmieci na swojej działce od niej (oczywiscie zaprzeczała az w końcu przeprosiła) a dziś patrzę a ta kurwa (sory, nie mam innego słowa na języku - czyt. pod klawiaturą, by ją określić) wysypała popiół z mnóstwem petów beszczelnie za płot  ::-(:  nosz kurwa jak tak mozna? Wielokrotnie sypala trawę, liście, butelki, druty, plastiki, chusteczki zasmarkane, papiery, szkła no a ja, zawsze miły i nieco nieśmiały nic nie mowilem ale teraz menda wchodzi ze mną na wojenną ścieżkę. 
W wakacje na policje na mnie zadzwoniła (moim zdaniem) jak wypalałem gałęzie! Kiedyś tam mieszkała starsza pani a teraz wynajmuje jakimś burakom ze wsi ( nie obrażając wsi - sam ze wsi jestem) 
Ech i żyj tu w zgodzie z sąsiadami  ::-(:  cale szczęście na przeciwko mnie sprzedała sie działka i zapowiadają sie fajni sąsiedzi oraz poznałem sąsiadkę tak ze 100 metrów dalej- wszyscy fajni, mili tylko ta qur*a ze wsi obok mnie co wynajmuje taka chamska. 

PS. Sorki za żale, nie mam komu poza Wami sie wyrażalić - żona kiwnie głową, że mam rację a w glębi duszy myśli pewnie wciąż "trzebabyło kupić mieszkanie"  :big grin: 

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## B_i_U

sebcio, ja wcale nie namawiam do XPS na tradycyjny fundament. Pisałem tylko, że te styropiany wodoodporne są niewiele tańsze, a dużo delikatniejsze. Ja za XPS'a płaciłem mniej niż 300PLN.
Ja zastosowałbym XPS'a lub zwykłą fasadówkę, a od wewnątrz tylko zwykłą fasadówkę.
U mnie jest glina i od zewnątrz daję 10cm XPS'a. Gdybym płacił za niego 450-500PLN to bym go nie dawał. Od środka na wszystkie ściany dam 5cm.

A co do pytania o grubości na Twój fundament to uważam, podobnie jak sebcio, żeby od zewnątrz dać o 5-10cm mniej niż na elewacji (moim zdaniem wtedy jest to najbardziej estetyczne), a od środka 5cm lub zrezygnować.

W OZC za bardzo nie wierz. To od wykonania zależy ile Twój dom będzie palił. OZC to tylko szacowanie teoretyczne, a wyniki zależą od interpretacji audytora i mogą się różnić nawet o 100%. Lepiej inwestować w izolacje, a nie cyferki.

Niektórzy płacą po 2000PLN za projekt płyty fundamentowej zamiast przeznaczyć te środki na prawie tonę zbrojenia.

Pozdrawiam
Bartek

----------


## sebcioc55

> .... wysypała popiół z mnóstwem petów beszczelnie za płot  nosz kurwa jak tak mozna? Wielokrotnie sypala trawę, liście, butelki, druty, plastiki, chusteczki zasmarkane, papiery, szkła no a ja, zawsze miły i nieco nieśmiały nic nie mowilem ale teraz menda wchodzi ze mną na wojenną ścieżkę......


co za qr**, ja pier** i co takiej babie zrobisz? Nic. Jedyne co możesz to rób za każdym razem zdjęcia i zgłoś to na policje. Za kazdym razem gdy coś zaśmieci. Najpierw zwróć jej uwagę jeszcze raz a potem znowu na policje. Ja mówię serio, jak ją policja będzie nękać to da spokój. Na pewno jest na to jakiś paragraf...




> sebcio, ja wcale nie namawiam do XPS na tradycyjny fundament. Pisałem tylko, że te styropiany wodoodporne są niewiele tańsze, a dużo delikatniejsze. Ja za XPS'a płaciłem mniej niż 300PLN.


XPS 300 za 300 zł ? chyba wiem jak to kupowałeś, jeżeli mam rację to tylko kiwnij głową  :wink: 




> W OZC za bardzo nie wierz. To od wykonania zależy ile Twój dom będzie palił. OZC to tylko szacowanie teoretyczne, a wyniki zależą od interpretacji audytora i mogą się różnić nawet o 100%. Lepiej inwestować w izolacje, a nie cyferki.


tutaj się nie zgodzę, to bardzo pożyteczne informacje, tym bardziej jeżeli ktoś nie wie jakie dać grubości izolacji. Ja moge powiedzieć że obliczenia które zrobił mi asolt się zgadzają, jeszcze sezon się nie zakończył ale jak się skończy to podsumuje w swoim dzienniku - na razie procentowo się zgadza. 300 zł to nie majątek i tutaj info dla *karstera* OZC przy większych domach tez kosztuje ok 300 zł, wiem bo pare już robiłem.
Jeżeli odpowiednio wyedytuje się pilk który asolt może przesłać z audytora pro to można go otworzyć w wersji demo i przez 30 dni grzebać i grzebać.




> Niektórzy płacą po 2000PLN za projekt płyty fundamentowej zamiast przeznaczyć te środki na prawie tonę zbrojenia.


niestety znowu się z Tobą nie zgadzam, fakt 2000zł to dużo, zależy za jakiej wielkości płytę, ale jak Ty chcesz zrobić płytę bez projektu? Na oko? Na oko to można dosypać cementu do betoniarki (chociaż tutaj niektórzy też by się czepili  :cool:  ), jak w jakimś miejscu obciążenia będą większe i płyta pęknie? Bo płyta w większości była dobra ale w tym miejscu zabrakło zbrojenia/betonu? Dziwi mnie że tak piszesz... co więcej czasami projekt płyty przez ogarniętego konstruktora może znacznie odchudzić płytę (bo była przesadzona) i tutaj można zyskać, czasami znacznie więcej niż 2k zł.

----------


## karster

Seba masz rację z tą babą- taki własnie miałem plan, zrobie fotki, powiem raz jeszcze -tym razem nie jak potulny baranek a stanowczo a następnym razem policja. Trudno, w koncu też płacę niemałe pieniądze również na ich utrzymanie!

A co do XPS'a po 300zł to też bym chciał ale chyba po tyle jest najtańszy w netto (no wlaśnie, netto...  :wink:  ) jeśli to nieoficjalne info to prosze Bartku napisz na priv czy ja też mogę po tyle go kupić, jaka lambda?
No i wlaśnie, podrzuciłem gdzieś wcześniej linki, zdaje się w drugim z nich jest xps po te 300netto ale to był najtańszy z xps'ow, zdaje sie odmiana 30 a jest ich tam kilka- ma to jakieś znaczenie przy fundamencie?

----------


## aiki

> ...OZC przy większych domach tez kosztuje ok 300 zł, wiem bo pare już robiłem...


Przyznasz się w końcu co kombinujesz?

----------


## B_i_U

> co za qr**, ja pier** i co takiej babie zrobisz? Nic. Jedyne co możesz to rób za każdym razem zdjęcia i zgłoś to na policje. Za kazdym razem gdy coś zaśmieci. Najpierw zwróć jej uwagę jeszcze raz a potem znowu na policje. Ja mówię serio, jak ją policja będzie nękać to da spokój. Na pewno jest na to jakiś paragraf...
> 
> 
> 
> XPS 300 za 300 zł ? chyba wiem jak to kupowałeś, jeżeli mam rację to tylko kiwnij głową 
> 
> 
> 
> tutaj się nie zgodzę, to bardzo pożyteczne informacje, tym bardziej jeżeli ktoś nie wie jakie dać grubości izolacji. Ja moge powiedzieć że obliczenia które zrobił mi asolt się zgadzają, jeszcze sezon się nie zakończył ale jak się skończy to podsumuje w swoim dzienniku - na razie procentowo się zgadza. 300 zł to nie majątek i tutaj info dla *karstera* OZC przy większych domach tez kosztuje ok 300 zł, wiem bo pare już robiłem.
> ...



XPS'a nabyłem całkowicie legalnie, z fakturą. Przyjechał prosto z Węgier. Zdjęcia i rodzaj w naszym dzienniku. Załatwiony po znajomości.

OZC - poczytaj wątki tych, którzy załatwiali dofinansowanie z *nfośigw*. Zwykle mieli co najmniej dwa takie świadectwa. Różnice były kolosalne. Sam robiłem podyplomówkę przygotowującą do sporządzania certyfikatów energetycznych i wiem jak to wyglądało. Nawet prowadzącym zajęcia wychodziły całkowicie różne wyniki. Gdyby mieć świadectwa różnych domów robione przez tą samą osobę to byłby jakiś pogląd na sprawę.

Co do płyty fundamentowej to też poczytaj jak to wyglądało u innych. Zazwyczaj zaczyna się od 3 ton zbrojenia, ale gdy inwestor zaczyna się krzywić (poczytał trochę forum) to zaczynają się cięcia i ilość użytej stali pozostaje na poziomie 2,2 tony (to tylko przykład). Są jeszcze płyty na zbrojeniu rozproszonym z belkami pod ścianami nośnymi. Prawie zawsze belki są z prętów fi12 i strzemiona 3-4szt./mb. Grubość płyty to zawsze 20-25cm.
Mądry projektant może wprawdzie dokonać bardzo dokładnych obliczeń ale i tak nie będzie wiedział jak zostało przygotowane podłoże (no chyba, że sprawdzi płytą dynamiczną lub VSS), jak zostanie powiązane zbrojenie, jaka w praktyce będzie otulina prętów. Dlatego wolałbym nie odchudzać płyty, a portfel projektanta.
Oczywiście nie można szerzyć oficjalnie takich informacji ale nie bądźmy już tacy święci. Precyzyjny projekt na pewno przydałby się osobie nie mającej pojęcia o budownictwie, ale czy wtedy będzie umiała to wszystko wyegzekwować w praktyce? Przyjdą fachowcy, powiedzą "panie tak się robi", a projekt będzie leżał w teczce.

Pozdrawiam
Bartek

----------


## sebcioc55

Nadal uważam że OZC to podstawa, powinno być robione do każdego projektu i inwestor przed rozpoczęciem budowy wiedział by na czym stoi, a nie sie zastanawiał czy dać 5,10 czy 15 cm izolacji - na jakiejś podstawie trzeba to zrobić, na pewno nie na takiej że pan Zdzisiu na budowie powie "Paaaniee 15cm na ścianie to będziesz się Pan gotował w tym domu" - takie rzeczy też słyszałem.

Co do płyt to doskonale wiem jak to wygląda  :wink:  ale tak napisałeś wcześniej że projekt płyty jest niepotrzebny i lepiej dać więcej zbrojenia, wg mnie to błąd i tyle. Jeżeli już ma się projekt np pancernej płyty aby zawracać na niej czołgiem, która wystaje po za obrys budynku i jest pod tarasem - to co lepiej tak zostawić? 

Sorry *karster* za robienie bałaganu  :wink: 

powiem jeszcze tylko że projekt dla samoroba to skarb. Dzisiaj powinno się mieć projekt wszystkiego, począwszy od budowlanego, po instalacje, wyposażenie domu, projekty łazienek, kuchni, elewacji zewnętrznej i dokładny zagospodarowania terenu wokół domu. Mając to wszystko po prostu robisz, tylko kasa potrzebna. Jak ja sobie przypomnę ile się nagłówkowałem że to, a może tamto. Jak masz projekt robisz wg niego i już, jedyne co musisz wiedzieć to jak to zrobić jeżeli robisz to sam i na dodatek pierwszy raz  :wink:

----------


## B_i_U

Ale przecież czym więcej izolacji tym cieplejszy dom. Tu nie ma granicy w grubości izolacji (oczywiście w miarę rozsądku). Ciepły dom to pojęcie względne. Informacja z OZC potrzebna jest jeśli zakładamy osiągnięcie jakiejś konkretnej wartości np. na potrzeby dotacji lub dla doboru urządzeń grzewczych. Na pewno jest to cenna informacja jeśli ma później odzwierciedlenie w rzeczywistości. Ja jestem sceptyczny.

Zgadzam się, że dobrze jest mieć projekt "wszystkiego", ale chyba nie ma osoby, która by coś nie zmieniała w trakcie. Trzeba by stworzyć projekt i od razu (w bardzo krótkim czasie) go urzeczywistnić.

Samorób musi być czasami elastyczny jeśli chodzi o technologię. Jeśli korzysta z projektu gotowego żeby sobie poradzić z niektórymi rzeczami musi szukać innych rozwiązań. No chyba, że jest dobrze zorientowany czego chce i projekt jest robiony pod niego. Wtedy stanowi wartość.

Podsumowując, to teoretycznie się z Tobą zgadzam *sebcioc55*, ale stąpam twardo po ziemi.

Przepraszam jeśli niepotrzebnie zaśmieciłem Twój dziennik *karster*.

Pozdrawiam
Bartek

----------


## karster

Chłopaki dajcie spokój z tym zaśmiecaniem  :wink:  To są merytoryczne dyskusje więc spoko luzik. Przy okazji, da radę Bartku jakby co załatwić ten xps w jakiejś fajnej cenie w tak małej ilości jak na moje fundamenty czyli 7 kubików?

PS. Bardzo bym chciał aby ktoś odpowiedział w temacie tych moich przemyślen, planowanych rozwiązań tj rekuperacji, odwiertow dla PC i wykorzystania ich do gwc jak i kombinacji MOWO.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## sebcioc55

> Ale przecież czym więcej izolacji tym cieplejszy dom. Tu nie ma granicy w grubości izolacji (oczywiście w miarę rozsądku). Ciepły dom to pojęcie względne.


No właśnie w miarę rozsądku, ale skąd taki inwestor ma wiedzieć co jest rozsądne, a co nie? I tutaj przychodzi OZC. Żeby zakończyć temat to podam trochę teoretycznych faktów  :wink:  na przykładzie mojego domu.
Załóżmy że mam 200m^2 elewacji, na elewacji 20cm grafitu 031 (U=0,121) - w takim wypadku straty przez ściany zewnętrzne wynoszą 2133 kWh/rok, dodajny 1cm więcej styro (U=0,117). Da nam to straty w wysokości 2056 kWh/rok, czyli dokładając 1cm grafitu 031 zyskujemy  77 kWh/rok. Teraz koszty: taki 1cm grafitu 031 (zakłądając 1m^3 za 200zł) więcej na mojej elewacji to koszt 400zł. Grzejąc czystym prądem w G11 zyskamy 77 *0,53= 40,81zł/rok. Czyli ten dodatkowy centymetr zwróci się nam po niecałych 10 latach! Co więcej, grzejąc w taniej taryfie to będzie już prawie 20 lat, a grzejąc PC (COP=4) w taniej taryfie za 80 lat !! 
To przybliżone obliczenia, ale chyba pokazują zasadność zrobienia OZC, które takie sprawy potrafi "oszacować".




> PS. Bardzo bym chciał aby ktoś odpowiedział w temacie tych moich przemyślen, planowanych rozwiązań tj rekuperacji, odwiertow dla PC i wykorzystania ich do gwc jak i kombinacji MOWO.


Chętnie odpowiemy, ale jakie to przemyślenia, bo nie moge znaleźć  :wink:  ale tak na teraz to:
- rekuperacja - rób  :wink: 
- odwierty do PC... lepiej i taniej zrobić DZ poziome
- wykorzystanie DZ do GWC - ok, ale wiesz jakie będziesz miał z tego zyski? Bo oprócz wydania pieniędzy na samą instalację GGWC (wymiennik, pompka, sama instalacja) to jeszcze musi Ci tam chodzić ta pompka pewnie z 30W/h co daje dziennie przy G11 około 40 gr, rocznie to bedzie ok 140zł. Jak znasz oszczędność to napisz, bo chętnie się dowiem. Sam mam wyprowadzone osobne zawory z DZ aby zrobić ggwc, nawet już mam wymiennik glikol-powietrze, tylko musze zrobić do tego rozsądną obudowę z nierdzewki- tutaj musiał bym pogadać z wariatem.
- własne mowo to dobra opcja, jeżeli planujesz jakieś kantówki wokół okna to pamiętaj aby uszczelnić połączenie kantówka mur bo niektórzy o tym zapominają a w 100% idealnej ściany nie będziesz miał, tak samo kantówka nie będzie idealna.

----------


## B_i_U

No tak sebcio, ja też wszystko przeliczam dokładnie w ten sposób i co z tego, zachciało mi się domu pasywnego (lub prawie) chociaż nie ma to uzasadnienia ekonomicznego (przez działkę biegnie mi gaz, z którego nie skorzystam). 70% inwestorów i tak wybierze gaz, 15-20cm na ścianie, 15cm pod podłogą i 30cm w dachu niezależnie od wyniku OZC. Pozostałe przypadki to paliwa stałe i troszkę mniej ocieplenia i fascynaci pomp ciepła, którzy jeszcze dołożą po 5cm. Jest jeszcze "margines społeczny" jak np. ja  :wink: . Mam wrażenie, że grubość ocieplenia zdeterminuje raczej źródło ciepła niż OZC.

OZC robione jest często na końcowym etapie budowy, a wtedy i tak nic nie zmienimy (chociaż tu się trochę pozmieniało). Tym, których to naprawdę interesuje dokształcają się z fizyki budowli i symulują różne warianty przegród.

Pozostaje też kwestia umiejętności odczytu OZC przez inwestora. Większość skupia się tylko na klasie energetycznej budynku, a nie na energii końcowej. Dostają literkę A bo mają kolektory lub biomasę.

P.S. Wszystkie te nowoczesne wynalazki jak ogniwa fotowoltaiczne, kolektory, pompy ciepła mają w większości przypadków okres zwrotu od 8 do 25 lat, a jakoś ludzie to kupują bo chcą dorabiając sobie jakąś ideologię. Tak jak przy 8 latach ma to sens, tak po 15 latach go nie ma (bo się rozleci).

P.S.2. Urządzenia grzewcze też nie muszą być wcale tak starannie dobierane. Większość z nas będzie miała kominek, a nawet jeśli nie to można podłączyć "farelkę".

Do *karster'a*

Co do pomp ciepła to wg mnie uzasadnienie mają tylko pompy powietrzne. Gruntowe mają sens tylko w naprawdę ekstremalnych sytuacjach.
Z wentylacji mogę pomóc, ale na razie brak jakiegoś tropu.

XPS - trochę mała ilość ale popytam tzn. żona ma popytać.

Pozdrawiam
Bartek

----------


## sebcioc55

Bartek, przecież jesteśmy w DB u karstera, on może jeszcze wszystko zmienić, dlatego mówimy teraz o OZC, które uważam powinien zrobić. 
Ponieważ jesteśmy w dziale samorobów pomówmy o gruntowej PC, ze zrobieniem DZ każdy sobie poradzi, a i podłączenie pompy tez każdy ogarnie jak będzie miał schemat od producenta jak to wszystko spiąć. Można kupic gotowa PC za 15k (np ecopower), do tego DZ za 5k i jakieś 2 tys na pierdoły. Wydając 22 tys, płacisz potem grosze za ogrzewanie i za cwu. Powiedz ile Ty wydasz aby uzyskać NF15? jestem pewien że znacznie więcej, a rachunki pewnie będziesz miał zbliżone gdybyś miał NF40 albo więcej i zrobił PC. Im większy dom tym róznica będzie wyraźniejsza, no i dochodzi jeszcze CWU, co przy dużej rodzinie znowu idzie na koszt PC. Ja rozumiem robić dla idei, ok nie ma problemu, sam mam pare takich rzeczy, ale czasem trzeba to wszystko na chłodno przekalkulować i tu wraca OZC.

----------


## karster

> Co do pomp ciepła to wg mnie uzasadnienie mają tylko pompy powietrzne.


Kurcze, trochę mnie zszokowałeś a wiem, że się znasz całkiem dobrze dlatego Twoja opinia zburzyła mój światopogląd  :sad: 
Co mnie nakłaniało do PC gruntowej (wierconej)
- najwyższy możliwy COP
- niezależność od temperatury (spokojnie mróz -20'C nie przeszkadza - tzn nie ma wpływu bo głęboko w ziemi jest stała temperatura)
- odwiert zamiast kolektora poziomego dlatego, że naczytałem się o wyższej sprawności pomp z odwiertami oraz o występujących problemach z wychładzaniem kolektora poziomego, poza tym u mnie jest 'za suchy grunt'. Brak w nim wilgoci może powodować bardzo niski COP

Pompy powietrzne trochę mnie odstraszają, cała ta jednostka tak sobie mi się podoba (kawał kloca, widziałem na żywo 2 razy - w rodzinie mam). Wiem, ze nowoczesne pompy lepiej sobie radzą z dużymi mrozami ale i tak ich sprawność zapewne podawana jest dla +7'C 

*OZC/ projekt podłogówki/ rekuperacji*
Noom, zainteresowałem się i już mam odpowiedź, Asolt wycenił mi mój dom za ten zestaw na 1350zł Trochę drogo  :sad:  Samo OZC to 400zł, reku i CO po 500zł. I już mam zagwostkę bo w Archonie (tam kupiłem projekt) wszystko jest tańsze. A co więcej, czytałem temat podłogówki na forum (ten z 351 stronami na tą chwilę) i widziadłem, że np KAN potrafi robić OZC + projekt podłogówki dla klientów, tak się składa, że na podstawie opinii Seby z jego dziennika zamierzałem kupić rurki KAN BLUE  :wink: 

Jakieś obliczenie mam już wykonane w pakiecie od biura projektowego i nie napawa mnie to optymizmem bo wiele energooszczędności już nie poprawię a zapotrzebowanie na energię jest duże.
- Projektowe obciążenie cieplne budynku *12,13kW*
- U ścian zewnętrznych 0,17 (25 porotherm + 20 cm fasada Termo Organika
- U stropodach 0,12
- okna (zespolone) 0,89
-okna połaciowe 1,10
- podłoga na gruncie 0,22
-tz/tp = 70/55'C
- wentylacja grawitacyjna.

Co poprawię:
- wentylacja mechaniczna z odzyskiem
- podłoga na gruncie minimum 20cm (czyli minimum o 5cm więcej niż w projekcie)
- kilka okien typu FIX (o ile dobrze wiem - są cieplejsze)
- ciepły montaż okien
- zmniejszenie temp tz/tp => 100 % podłogówka (w projekcie mam tylko podłogówkę w łazienkach, kuchni i wiatrołapie)
- usunięcie dwóch kominów (o ile równie dobrze mi wiadomo to są też strat ciepła)
- (to chyba też na moją korzyść) dwie garderoby będą całkowicie oddzielone od pokoju drzwiami i pozbawione okien (temp w garderobach max 20'C oraz brak dwóch okien dachowych).
- ocieplenie dachu (jest 30cm wełny) a będę z tym kombinował by poprawić izolację dachu (może piana a może izolacja nakrokwiowa - sam nie wiem).

Na niekorzyść dla mnie
- ogrzewanie garażu do temp bliskiej 21'C - będę tam pracował (w projekcie jest + :cool: 
- ogrzewanie strychu do temp pokojowej (było do +16)

Przy okazji jak to jest z tymi powierzchniami?  :sad:  Wg katalogu mój dom ma mieć netto 165,9mkw a użytkowej 240,60, kubatura 1162,43 m3 (tu chodzi o kubaturę 'zewnętrzną' budynku a nie pomieszczeń), powierzchnia całkowita 357,85 mkw (WTF?) no a na koniec powierzchnia podłóg 280mkw (i niewiele mniej jest podłóg do grzania).


Na moją prośbę biuro obliczyło kubatury poszczególnych pomieszczeń i łączna ich objętość wynosi 698m3 Więc taki duży muszę kupić wymiennik. Nie wiem jak to ostatecznie wygląda ale zapewne garaż i kotłownia (z pompą ciepła) będą musiały posiadać klasyczną kratkę  :sad:  Jeżeli faktycznie takie są wymogi prawne to połączę te dwa pomieszczenie z akurat dwoma ciągami w kominie kominka.

Kilka fotek wypocin biura projektowego:





*Rekuperacja* Seba, w tym temacie wiesz milion razy więcej niż ja. Sam może i spędziłem setki godzin czytając fm (dosłownie, to działa jak nałóg) no ale praktyki nie mam żadnej a i informacje raz przeczytane rzadko kiedy są przeze mnie w 100% przyswajane ;/ Pamiętam, ze GGWC miał niską wydajność ale czy połączenie GWC do odwiertu pompy nie daje dużej przewagi? No i czy to miało by tak małą moc, gdyby użyć dwóch wymienników ciepła (chłodnic np samochodowych w dużej obudowie). Gdyby to miało np 3kW mocy to już było by coś tak sobie myślę. Chciałbym osiągnąć z tego też efekt przyjemnej bryzy latem  :smile:  da radę? No i czy taka instalacja jest skazana na glikol? (chyba sobie sam odpowiedziałem - gdy pompa pracuje to mogła by być woda ale gdy tylko pompa obiegowa sie uszkodzi, braknie prądu to po chłodnicy w zimie....). 



ufff  :big grin:  Prawie 2h przygotowywałem tego posta

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## karster

*obliczenia c.d.*

Znalazłem dwie fajne stronki:
http://ziemianarozdrozu.pl/kalkulator-zuzycia-ciepla
oraz:
http://cieplowlasciwie.pl/start

Obliczenia z pierwszego linku (nie wiem jak to można udostępnić więc sorki ale tylko screen - można pokazać oryginalny rozmiar bo forum muratora przycina fotki):


Drugi link wg mnie jest mniej przydatny, wydaje mi się totalnie z czapy:
http://cieplowlasciwie.pl/wynik/25xb

----------


## sebcioc55

Nie masz dużego zapotrzebowania, co prawda też nie takie małe jak na budynek z poddaszem użytkowym. Ale już wiesz że pompe potrzebujesz co najmniej 12kW, jak dasz grafit 031 na ściany to jeszcze trochę zjedziesz ze stratami. Garażu nie musisz wentylować centralą, to będzie zaburzać całość, tym samym centrala mniejsza. Wydaje mi się że takie grzanie garażu podłogówką to nieporozumienie. Otworzysz wrota i całe ciepło zimą sruuu na zewnątrz. Znów wydaje mi się że lepsze było by ogrzewanie nadmuchowe, jak jesteś to sobie grzejesz, jak nie to nie. Momentalnie się robi ciepło, a jak otworzysz drzwi to zaraz potem dmuchniesz i znowu git. Natomiast jak wychłodzisz i będziesz chciał podgrzać podłogówką to może się okazać że to się stanie jak już bedziesz kładł się spać ;P to tylko takie moje "wydaje mi się" bo garaż dopiero przede mną i tak własnie planuje zrobić, ale na teraz to trzeba by się zapytać kogoś kto ma podłogówkę w garażu i grzeje wiecej niż te +8.
GGWC ogólnie jest najlepsze, z tym że najdroższe. Chłodnica samochodowa nie wiem czy nie będzie miała za dużych oporów i żeby miała jakąś wydajność trzeba przez nią puszczać duuużo powietrza, a rekuperatorem tego nie ogarniesz. Więc nie wiem jak to wyjdzie, bo sam jeszcze nie mam  :wink:  na pewno cudów nie będzie i chłodna bryza też raczej wątpliwa  :wink:  jak chłodzić to tylko klimą, z resztą np latem u mnie temp gruntu wyglądają tak (to uśredniony wykres dla kolektora poziomego, ale na razie się sprawdza właśnie teraz na -1,8m mam 3,4*C)



Jak u siebie masz suche piaski to też nie ma tragedii, po prostu trzeba zrobić większy kolektor. Odwierty są ryzykowne i drogie. Jeżeli działka bardzo mała to faktycznie nie ma wyjścia, ale z tego co pamietam to masz trochę terenu. Takie DZ to raczej trzeba napełnić glikolem, fakt że w ziemi może się nie zdażyć ujemna temperatura, ale sama pompa na wyjściu do DZ może dawać ujemną temperaturę co już może byc niebezpieczne. No i przy podłączeniu do GGWC też, ale to już wiesz  :smile:

----------


## sebcioc55

> *obliczenia c.d.*
> 
> Znalazłem dwie fajne stronki:
> http://ziemianarozdrozu.pl/kalkulator-zuzycia-ciepla
> oraz:
> http://cieplowlasciwie.pl/start
> 
> Obliczenia z pierwszego linku (nie wiem jak to można udostępnić więc sorki ale tylko screen - można pokazać oryginalny rozmiar bo forum muratora przycina fotki):
> 
> ...


o niezauważyłem tego  :wink:  ten screen co pokazałeś jest spoko, też kiedyś robiłem to wychodziło zbliżone do OZC, jakie tam zaznaczyłeś źródło ciepła? bo nie widać, bo tanio jakoś, tak jakby PC była.

----------


## karster

Te 12 kW to dane z tego co przepisałem z mojego projektu czy z tej stronki? Bo na stronie, z której screen wkleiłem zmodyfikowałem parametry domu i zapotrzebowanie na energię zmalało. Było 73kw/mkw rok a jest 59kw/mkw rok (razem z CWU).

Garaż i nadmuchowe mi pasuje ale przy pompie skąd wsiąść tak wysoką temperaturę by kurtyna powietrzna miała dostateczną sprawność? Przecież podłogówka pewnie nie będzie miała więcej jak 35'C na zasilaniu. Jest jeszcze CWU (właśnie z CWU zamierzam zasilić ewentualną drabinkę w łazience, ew prundem bo z pompy to takie grzanie na 35'C chyba da baaaaardzo mało).

Szwagier ma nowy dom, piec na ekogroszek, 20cm ocieplenia, 16 podłoga, dach wełny chyba pod 40cm, okna 3szybowe, went grawitacyjna i 100% podłoga (mieszacze, na zasilaniu podłogi długo miał zaledwie ok30'C, potem nieco podniósł) no i garaż również ma podłogówkę ale, że drzwi od kotłowni ciągle otwarte to piec mu nagrzewa garaż tak, że podłogówka ciągle jest wyłączona - a drzwi ma wielkie, garaż na 2 auta. 
Czy nie jest tak, że nawet jak drzwiami wychłodzisz garaż (wymienisz w nim powietrze ciepłe na zimne) to i tak szybko odzyska temperaturę bo przecież i ściany i wszystko w nim ma swoją znamionową temperaturę i tak błyskawicznie jej nie odda. Myślę że to są grube kilowaty energii.

----------


## karster

Tutaj dane domu i ogrzewania:


Oczywiście, że to PC

----------


## Beskidziak

> Czy nie jest tak, że nawet jak drzwiami wychłodzisz garaż (wymienisz w nim powietrze ciepłe na zimne) to i tak szybko odzyska temperaturę bo przecież i ściany i wszystko w nim ma swoją znamionową temperaturę i tak błyskawicznie jej nie odda. Myślę że to są grube kilowaty energii.


Dokładnie tak jak piszesz, w moim nieogrzewanym temperatura spadała  z 20 do 2st przez dwa miesiące, pomimo otwierania 5m bramy średnio 4razy na dzień, a mrozy były do -26. Rozgrzany silnik potrafi tez podbić temperaturę o 2-4st.

----------


## karster

:Smile:  U siebie z nieogrzewanych i nieocieplonych planuję wykonać schowanek= spiżarnię (tzn rozważam, to jeszcze nie pewne). Tam zależy mi na jak najniższej temperaturze ale nie wiem co zrobić z wentylacją tego pomieszczenia  :sad:  Zakładałem, ze podłącze ją do kanału w kominie kominka ale też muszę dostarczyć jakieś powietrze do tej spiżarni i chyba jedyny sposób to doprowadzenie tam osobnej rury pod podłogą z czerpnią jak do kominka (tak by to był całkowicie osobny obwód z zupełnie niższa temperaturą niż reszta domu).

Bo czy nie było by tak, że w gdybym tam założył kratę wywiewną wentylacji mechanicznej to wyciągając powietrze przez nią napływało by do schowanka powietrze ciepłe, zużyte z salonu/ kuchni poprzez dziurę w drzwiach (podcięcie)? W projekcie nie mam tam ogrzewania i to tak na 99,9% pozostanie bez zmian, jest tam dodatkowa kratka wentylacyjna + ocieplenie w podłodze. Ja z tego ocieplenia też chciałbym w tym miejscu zrezygnować aby obniżyć trochę temperaturę (oczywiście nie będę tam zimował ziemniaków czy marchwi ale jakby tam było zwykle ok 16'C zamiast 21 to i tak lepiej. Oczywiście musi być wentylacja by z tego nie powstały kiszonki ani grzyby.

Na podobnej zasadzie mam obawy co do łazienek  :sad:  W łazienkach chce się uzyskać wyższą temperaturę minimum 24'C ale zwykle chyba jest tak, że w łazienkach montuje się właśnie wyciąg wentylacji więc ponownie, przez kratkę w drzwiach (tudzież podcięcie drzwi) napływa chłodniejsze powietrze z innych pomieszczeń o temp ok 21'C burząc temperaturę łazienki. Jest tak czy też nie?  :smile:

----------


## B_i_U

> Bartek, przecież jesteśmy w DB u karstera, on może jeszcze wszystko zmienić, dlatego mówimy teraz o OZC, które uważam powinien zrobić. 
> Ponieważ jesteśmy w dziale samorobów pomówmy o gruntowej PC, ze zrobieniem DZ każdy sobie poradzi, a i podłączenie pompy tez każdy ogarnie jak będzie miał schemat od producenta jak to wszystko spiąć. Można kupic gotowa PC za 15k (np ecopower), do tego DZ za 5k i jakieś 2 tys na pierdoły. Wydając 22 tys, płacisz potem grosze za ogrzewanie i za cwu. Powiedz ile Ty wydasz aby uzyskać NF15? jestem pewien że znacznie więcej, a rachunki pewnie będziesz miał zbliżone gdybyś miał NF40 albo więcej i zrobił PC. Im większy dom tym róznica będzie wyraźniejsza, no i dochodzi jeszcze CWU, co przy dużej rodzinie znowu idzie na koszt PC. Ja rozumiem robić dla idei, ok nie ma problemu, sam mam pare takich rzeczy, ale czasem trzeba to wszystko na chłodno przekalkulować i tu wraca OZC.


To fakt jesteśmy w gościach u karstera. Rozmowa stała się trochę ogólna.

22 tys. to też niemało. Ja chcę dom pasywny ale nie za wszelką cenę. Będzie sporo styropianu, będą ciepłe okna (żadne tam MOWO ale w warstwie ocieplenia), będzie centrala went. własnej produkcji, GWC rurowy (ale dość krótki - specjalnych zysków tu nie widzę ale ma pełnić funkcję antyzamrożeniową wymiennika). Nic specjalnego. Za różnicę w styropianie w stosunku do *karstera* pewnie nie zapłacę więcej niż 15 tys.

...i teraz najważniejsze...*to mi się nie zepsuje tak jak pompa ciepła po 10-15 latach*

Porównanie kosztów prąd vs. gaz robiłem tutaj: http://www.dziennikbudowy.net.pl/wyb...ty-ogrzewania/, przy pompie ciepła za 22 tys. wyjdzie podobnie.

CWU to już inna sprawa. Tutaj nie zniwelujemy tego grubością ocieplenia, dlatego dopuszczam możliwość powietrznej pompy ciepła do 10 tys.

W projekcie karster ma już wszystkie potrzebne dane żeby dać sobie spokój z OZC, a za 4 stówy kupić 2-3m3 styropianu  :wink: . 

Dzisiaj już kończę. 
Dobranoc.

----------


## karster

*Zmiana źródła ogrzewania a PNB*

Pamiętam jak na początku starania się o PNB kierbud (kierownik i architekt adaptujący + facet od całej papierologii w jednej osobie) powiedział, ze pozwolenie będzie na piec na ekogroszek a po kilku latach jak zbudują gaz to się jakoś w miarę bez problemu zmieni (tzn, że niby tak sobie ot teraz nie mogę zmieniać na gazowe). W projekcie, który został złożony do urzędu cześć o zasilaniu gazem została wykreślona na czerwono jasno i wyraźnie zaznaczając, że będzie piec na wungiel. 
Czy muszę dokonać jakiś formalności aby zastosować PC zamiast kopciucha? Gdyby jeszcze jakiś dupas za biurkiem w urzędzie miałby robić pod górkę, jakichś papierów wymagać to bym się wkurzył bo w końcu moim działaniem przyczynię się do poprawy lokalnego środowiska (wiem, wiem tylko lokalnego bo elektrownia i tak będzie kopciła ale może mniej będzie kopciła produkując 1kw energii dla mnie niż ja sam produkując 3,5kwh energi z wungla = COP PC = 3.5)

PS. Seba, co do ogrzewania garażu, sam wiesz - położyć rurki w podłodze to żaden wielki koszt. Ja w garażu będę majsterkował lub nawet sporo pracował.

----------


## karster

> To fakt jesteśmy w gościach u karstera.


 Miło mi Was gościć  :smile:  Każdego zresztą kto pisze a i tych co tylko czytają a się nie odzywają  :wink: 




> żadne tam MOWO ale w warstwie ocieplenia


 Noo, no to bardzo ładnie poproszę o szczegóły :cool: 
Uważam, że MOWO jest git majonez ale trochę drogie. Sam pewnie bym dał na dole okna MOWO i ewentualnie po bokach a góra już coś kombinowanego - na już przy braku jednej krawędzi i to tej dłuższej byłbym o dobre 25% do przodu z kosztami. Napisz proszę jakie rozwiązania zastosujesz. 




> będzie centrala went. własnej produkcji, GWC rurowy


Masz już może kupione jakieś elementy, przemyślaną budowę? Na FM jest oczywiście wielki topic o rekuperatorach diy, przeczytałem rzecz jasna. Były listy na zbiorowe zakupy wymienników jaki i wentyli ale obecnie już chyba jest z tym bez problemu i indywidualnie można kupić dobry wymiennik a same wentyle nawet na allegro w niskich cenach są do kupienia.




> GWC rurowy (ale dość krótki - specjalnych zysków tu nie widzę ale ma pełnić funkcję antyzamrożeniową wymiennika).


Nie wiem jakie są moce tych grzałek elektrycznych pełniących tą samą funkcję ale strzelam, minimum 1kW więc to już jest Twój zysk  :smile:  
Sam też bym chciał najbardziej rurowy bo czuję, że miałby on największa moc (większą niż ten mój kombinowany z odwiertami PC), do chłodzenia latem też by się nadał. Naczytałem się i boję się:
a) bakterii, wirusów -> wszędzie ich pełno ale tam mogą sie namnażać? (bo chyba mogą co?)
b) smrodku -> cholera wie co tam się może po latach namnożyć, urosnąć 
c) toksycznych oparów rur -> rury kanalizacyjne nie są przystosowane do wentylacji. Kto wie, czy taki GWC z pomarańczowych rur po 10-15 latach nie przyniesie rakotwórczych efektów na mieszkańcach  :sick: 
d) wystający kawałek rurki gdzieś na działce nie napawa mnie optymizmem - jest to wrażliwy punkt naszej instalacji. W skrajnym przypadku cwany złodziej mógłby rozpylić w pobliżu środki nasenne, gazy (może to trochę jak film akcji) czy cholera wie co (z puszczeniem bąka włącznie) -> i mamy to w domu... Dlatego tu kombinowałem do niedawna tak, że nawet przy rurowym GWC czerpnię chciałbym umieścić na domu/ dachu.

PS. Co dziwne, ten fajny kalkulator http://ziemianarozdrozu.pl/kalkulator-zuzycia-ciepla po dodaniu GWC zmniejsza koszty roczne zaledwie o kilkanaście zł na tej mojej konfiguracji (przeciętne ocieplenie + PC) To możliwe? 




> W projekcie karster ma już wszystkie potrzebne dane żeby dać sobie spokój z OZC, a za 4 stówy kupić 2-3m3 styropianu


 Miło słyszeć (czytać) taką opinię, ale i tak boję się, że przy PC należy bardzo precyzyjnie obliczyć OZC aby pompa pracowała w warunkach znamionowych a nie cyklicznie (działa szkodliwie na pompie zmniejszając jej żywotność chyba, że nowoczesne pompy są już na to odporne).
Przy okazji *B_i_U*, nie odpowiedziałeś dlaczego jeśli pompa to tylko powietrzna? Pisałem wcześniej dlaczego akurat sam zdecydowałem się na gruntową i to z odwiertami zamiast powietrznej, odszukaj jeśli możesz a potem napisz swoje zdanie (jeśli to nie kłopot :wink:  )

*Seba* zaszczepiłeś mi pewną niepewność - działkę mam niemałą więc jeszcze przeanalizuję kwestię kolektora poziomego - ew przewymiarowanego dla moich warunków glebowych. Kopania pewnie byłoby kilka dni + rewolta na ziemi ale i tak muszę nawozić urodzajnej ziemi by mi chociażby trawa ładnie rosła.

----------


## Beskidziak

> Porównanie kosztów prąd vs. gaz robiłem tutaj: http://www.dziennikbudowy.net.pl/wybor-technologii/koszty-ogrzewania/, przy pompie ciepła za 22 tys. wyjdzie podobnie.
> 
> .


Dość mocno przeszacowane wydają mi się koszty kotłowni gazowej......chyba że długi odcinek instalacji wewnętrznej gazu.
U mnie około 15tys, dziś zmieściłbym się w 13 wybierając inny kocioł. Średnioroczny koszt gazu przy 900m3 to około 25gr/kwh wliczając przegląd i prąd.
Ryzyko kosztów serwisowania 4 tys (wymiana kotła).

----------


## Beskidziak

> Na podobnej zasadzie mam obawy co do łazienek  W łazienkach chce się uzyskać wyższą temperaturę minimum 24'C ale zwykle chyba jest tak, że w łazienkach montuje się właśnie wyciąg wentylacji więc ponownie, przez kratkę w drzwiach (tudzież podcięcie drzwi) napływa chłodniejsze powietrze z innych pomieszczeń o temp ok 21'C burząc temperaturę łazienki. Jest tak czy też nie?


W praktyce do osiągnięcia, wymaga jednak starannego zaprojektowania podłogówki ze względu na często zbyt małą powierzchnię podłogi. Dziś zrobiłbym jak Sadysta ogrzewanie ścienne na jednej z powierzchni.
Na forum znajdziesz raczej narzekania na niezbilansowanie wentylacji łazienki (mały przekrój wywiewu), powietrze nawiewane szczeliną drzwi wcale tak chętnie nie miesza się z tym z łazienki......

----------


## B_i_U

> Dość mocno przeszacowane wydają mi się koszty kotłowni gazowej......chyba że długi odcinek instalacji wewnętrznej gazu.
> U mnie około 15tys, dziś zmieściłbym się w 13 wybierając inny kocioł. Średnioroczny koszt gazu przy 900m3 to około 25gr/kwh wliczając przegląd i prąd.
> Ryzyko kosztów serwisowania 4 tys (wymiana kotła).


Kotłownia to nie wszystko, są jeszcze projekty, przyłącza, czasami trzeba jeszcze dociągnąć do działki nitkę z gazem. Mi wydaje się, że jest to wersja uśredniona.

Prąd i tak każdy mieć będzie więc tutaj takich rzeczy nie liczę.

Fakt, przy instalacji opartej na gazie popsuć może się właściwie sam kocioł, reszta zacznie się sypać pewnie po 30 latach. Jednak mogą wystąpić czynniki, że sam to wszystko wyrzucisz za 20 lat chociaż będzie sprawne

Pozdrawiam
Bartek

----------


## Beskidziak

> Kotłownia to nie wszystko, są jeszcze projekty, przyłącza, czasami trzeba jeszcze dociągnąć do działki nitkę z gazem. Mi wydaje się, że jest to wersja uśredniona.


W tym zawarłem wszystko projekt budowlany 500zł, przyłącze u nas ryczałt niezależnie od długości 2100zł i resztę kotłownia.
Wybrałem droższy kocioł vaillanta i zbiornik z nierdzewki.
Na koszt może wpłynąć długi odcinek instalacji wewnętrznej (na własnej działce).
Nam to nie grozi ale, w wyniku rewolucji łupkowej cena gazu w USA spadła do 30% wcześniejszej wartości.......sięgać dalej jak 15-20 lat nie ma sensu.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## sebcioc55

> Dokładnie tak jak piszesz, w moim nieogrzewanym temperatura spadała  z 20 do 2st przez dwa miesiące, pomimo otwierania 5m bramy średnio 4razy na dzień, a mrozy były do -26. Rozgrzany silnik potrafi tez podbić temperaturę o 2-4st.


no właśnie, trzeba słuchać doświadczonych. Z czego masz ściany w garażu? Te 20* w środku skąd się wzieło, nagrzane latem? W podłodze garażu masz jakiś styro?




> Kotłownia to nie wszystko, są jeszcze projekty, przyłącza, czasami trzeba jeszcze dociągnąć do działki nitkę z gazem. Mi wydaje się, że jest to wersja uśredniona.
> 
> Prąd i tak każdy mieć będzie więc tutaj takich rzeczy nie liczę.
> 
> Fakt, przy instalacji opartej na gazie popsuć może się właściwie sam kocioł, reszta zacznie się sypać pewnie po 30 latach. Jednak mogą wystąpić czynniki, że sam to wszystko wyrzucisz za 20 lat chociaż będzie sprawne
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> Bartek


jest jeszcze koszt corocznego przeglądu kotła, u mnie z braku osób uprawnionych i kosztach dojazdu taki przegląd to 200 zł. To sporo, połowa mojego rocznego rachunku za CO. No i gaz to zawsze gaz, ja jakoś nie przepadam za samą ideą. 
Karster a u Ciebie gazu brak?

BTW: z tą temperatura w łazience to trzeba dać więcej rurek, ja dałem co 10cm w podłodze i co 20cm w ścianie. Teraz dał bym w ścianie jeszcze gęściej, bo uczucie lepsze jak ściana grzeje. Tym sposobem mam 2*C więcej niż w reszcie domu. Żadnej drabinki też nie mam, ręczniki schną same przy wentylacji i załączonym ogrzewaniu.

----------


## aiki

Projektów z archonu nie zamawiaj. Wiem co mówię są do d..py.

----------


## karster

U mnie obecnie gazu brak - w radiu pokazywali, że kiedyś będzie...

W łazience u góry (bo ta na dole to nie takie wielkie zmartwienie) ogrzewanie ścienne musi być założone na scianach wewnętrznych bo zewnętrznna jest niska i ma zabudowę na całej szerokości. Zamontuje sobie rurki w ścianach, może chociaż co 15 cm. Jednak pomysł z drabinką zasilaną z cwu jest fajny -nawet w okresach przejściowych można sobie ją rozkręcić i mieć ciepło. Skoro cwu zasilane ma być PC z cop ok 3-3,2 to taniej taką drabinkę wlasnie mieć pod cwu niż czystym prądem.

Wiecie coś na temat pnb i zmiany źródła ogrzewania?

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## karster

> Projektów z archonu nie zamawiaj. Wiem co mówię są do d..py.


Uuu, ale masz na myśli te dodatki? Czy raczej projekt domu, bo jeśli to pierwsze to nie podejrzewam ich o rewelacje a jeśli o to drugie to już po ptokach ale mogę pamiętać o tym na przyszłość  :Smile:

----------


## B_i_U

> Miło mi Was gościć  Każdego zresztą kto pisze a i tych co tylko czytają a się nie odzywają 
> 
>  Noo, no to bardzo ładnie poproszę o szczegóły
> Uważam, że MOWO jest git majonez ale trochę drogie. Sam pewnie bym dał na dole okna MOWO i ewentualnie po bokach a góra już coś kombinowanego - na już przy braku jednej krawędzi i to tej dłuższej byłbym o dobre 25% do przodu z kosztami. Napisz proszę jakie rozwiązania zastosujesz. 
> 
> 
> Masz już może kupione jakieś elementy, przemyślaną budowę? Na FM jest oczywiście wielki topic o rekuperatorach diy, przeczytałem rzecz jasna. Były listy na zbiorowe zakupy wymienników jaki i wentyli ale obecnie już chyba jest z tym bez problemu i indywidualnie można kupić dobry wymiennik a same wentyle nawet na allegro w niskich cenach są do kupienia.
> 
> 
> ...


Prawdopodobnie powiększę otwór okienny o 5 cm w każdą stronę i wyłożę to styrodurem. Od dołu, jako podparcie okna wysunę pustaki o 7-8 cm lub dam impregnowaną kantówkę drewnianą (tak robiłem w obecnym domu). Na to xps 5cm (tak żeby okno nie stało bezpośrednio na pustakach lub kantówce) i okno. Pewnie wyprofiluję ten dolny styrodur żeby były spadki (tak jak w gotowych xps'owych parapetach). Nie będę dawał żadnych kantówek po bokach i od góry. To moim zdaniem niepotrzebny mostek. Montaż wybiorę prawdopodobnie z użyciem taśm.
Zastanawiam się jeszcze nad zastosowaniem samych pakietów szybowych ale pewnie odrzucę to rozwiązanie ze względu na utrudnioną wymianę przy stłuczeniu.

Do niedawna byłem producentem (chociaż to może za duże słowo) i monterem rekuperatorów. Mam jeszcze trochę pozostałości, resztę muszę dokupić.
Zważywszy na okres zimowy i trochę wolnego czasu postaram się rozwinąć wątek w swoim dzienniku.

GWC rurowy to moim zdaniem najlepsze rozwiązanie ze względu na swoją prostotę. Minusem są właśnie wspomniane drobnoustroje. M.A.G w swoim dzienniku (gdzieś z 5 stron od tyłu) zamieścił filmik jak wyglądał jego rurowy GWC od środka. Dlatego u mnie będzie absolutne minimum, też ze względu na opory. Nie będę dawał czerpni bezpośrednio przy ogrodzeniu, a gdzieś między drzewkami.

Właściwie odpowiedziałem już na temat pompy. Poniekąd odpowiedź też jest w linku z moimi obliczeniami oraz w moim dzienniku. Podsumowując: okres zwrotu jest za długi (w przypadku ciepłego domu), a technologia zawodna. No chyba, że napiszesz: chce i już to wtedy to uszanuję  :wink: .

Pozdrawiam
Bartek

----------


## aiki

> Uuu, ale masz na myśli te dodatki? Czy raczej projekt domu, bo jeśli to pierwsze to nie podejrzewam ich o rewelacje a jeśli o to drugie to już po ptokach ale mogę pamiętać o tym na przyszłość


Projekt domu jest super.
Chodzi o dodatki typu WM; OP; DGP.

----------


## karster

Dzięki * aiki* Potwierdziłeś moje obawy.
Troszeczkę pod wpływem *B_i_U* wstrzymam się z profesjonalnym OZC przynajmniej do momentu poszukiwań PC (jak mówiłem, gazu u mnie NIET to co mi innego pozostaje? Kopciuch?) To stronka, która oblicza zapotrzebowanie na energię, którego screen wrzuciłem fajnie działa - myślę, że chociaż pokazuje kiedy i gdzie warto dokładać centymetry ocieplenia  oraz jakie to daje oszczędności (opłacalność = rentowność musimy już sami policzyć).
Do podłogówki wykorzystałem wstępnie kalkulator na stronie KAN'a (wersję szybką - jest do edycji i chyba tylko poprzez wersję rozszerzoną to można zrobić bo nie miałem możliwości ustawienia tz/tp a przyjął kalkulator 45/35'C co jest dużo za dużo). 
Z projektem rekuperacji będę na razie czekał - jeszcze sporo czasu. Za max 2-3 ms będę musiał tylko wiedzieć gdzie będą skrzynki rozprężne i ewentualne anemostaty by porobić otwory w stropie/ ścianach.

----------


## marcko

> Dzięki * aiki* Potwierdziłeś moje obawy.
> Troszeczkę pod wpływem *B_i_U* wstrzymam się z profesjonalnym OZC przynajmniej do momentu poszukiwań PC (jak mówiłem, gazu u mnie NIET to co mi innego pozostaje? Kopciuch?) To stronka, która oblicza zapotrzebowanie na energię, którego screen wrzuciłem fajnie działa - myślę, że chociaż pokazuje kiedy i gdzie warto dokładać centymetry ocieplenia  oraz jakie to daje oszczędności (opłacalność = rentowność musimy już sami policzyć).
> Do podłogówki wykorzystałem wstępnie kalkulator na stronie KAN'a (wersję szybką - jest do edycji i chyba tylko poprzez wersję rozszerzoną to można zrobić bo nie miałem możliwości ustawienia tz/tp a przyjął kalkulator 45/35'C co jest dużo za dużo). 
> Z projektem rekuperacji będę na razie czekał - jeszcze sporo czasu. Za max 2-3 ms będę musiał tylko wiedzieć gdzie będą skrzynki rozprężne i ewentualne anemostaty by porobić otwory w stropie/ ścianach.


Będę śledził twoje rozważania bo sam podobne mam  :big grin: 

a myślałeś/liczyłeś czystym prądem dodając np trochę stryro na ściany?
Co do PC jeśli liczyć zrobienie samemu DZ to kosztowo to fakt gruntówka pod każdym względem lepiej wychodzi, ale czy warto... 
często wszyscy liczą tylko ogrzewanie, a latem może się okazać że powietrzna znacznie lepiej wyjdzie przy wodzie użytkowej - w tego w końcu też sporo idzie. Tak sobie gdybam u Ciebie, ale może wspólnie coś mądrego wymyślimy  :big grin:

----------


## karster

> Tak sobie gdybam u Ciebie, ale może wspólnie coś mądrego wymyślimy


Dumaj, dumaj, byleś o tym nie zapomniał napisać  :wink:  Fakt podałeś jakiś argument ale akurat koszt ogrzewania wody użytkowej przy moim zużyciu (a może się to zmienić wraz ze wzrostem komfortu kąpieli prysznicowej ....) jest niewielki przy pompie gruntowej - ok 20zł/ms -> nawet na czystym prądzie to ok 60zł/ ms. Czyli dla PC z COP 3.0 wychodzi oszczędność 480zł rocznie (przy moim niewielkim zużyciu wody podgrzanej do 45'C). Jak pisałem, będę starał się zrobić reku szarej wody a to dodatkowo zmniejszy tą kwotę zwrotu (oby chociażby o 50%). Jeżeli reku szarej wody wypali (może zdążę jakieś testy zrobić u kogoś wcześniej) to nie będzie opłacalności w kupno osobnej PC dla wody bo nie zwróci się przez 20-30 lat (tak myślę - mylę się? Nie uwzględniłem dorastania potomków a jest ich dwóch, trzeci w drodze - termin dostawy na sierpień br.)


Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## B_i_U

Już gratulowałem ale chyba Ci umknęło.

GRATULUJĘ.

Musisz się pośpieszyć z budową, bo później to już sobie nie pobudujesz  :big tongue: . Ja młodszego syna oddaję we wrześniu do przedszkola i pewnie dopiero wtedy ruszę tak konkretnie. A tak to tylko soboty i po kilka godzin jak dziadkowie pomogą.

Pozdrawiam
Bartek

----------


## marcko

> Dumaj, dumaj, byleś o tym nie zapomniał napisać  .. jest niewielki przy pompie gruntowej - ok 20zł/ms -> nawet na czystym prądzie to ok 60zł/ ms. Czyli dla PC z COP 3.0 wychodzi oszczędność 480zł rocznie 
> 
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> Karol


no to też znowu na korzyść czystego prądu wychodzi... hmmm

ja sierpień rzeczesz to znaczy pracowita wiosna czeka  :big grin:  - trzymam kciuki żeby jak najwięcej wyszło - póki "mniej" na głowie

----------


## karster

Ano Bartek faktycznie gratki składałeś, pamiętam. Pamiętam też jak pisaleś, żebym sie pospieszył ale widać jakieś techniczne sprawy mi wyszły i nawet nie raczyłem podziękować- dziękuję wszystkim  :Smile:

----------


## Beskidziak

> no właśnie, trzeba słuchać doświadczonych. Z czego masz ściany w garażu? Te 20* w środku skąd się wzieło, nagrzane latem? W podłodze garażu masz jakiś styro?


Bk z 20 cm styro z czego dwie ściany na styku z domem w 2/3 docieplone, 11cm wylewka na styro, strop drewniany ....szału z akumulacją nie ma.
Te 20st to z lata. Najgorzej było przy tych 20 stopniowych mrozach, licznik wody mam w garażu, na szczęście stanęło na 2st.





> jest jeszcze koszt corocznego przeglądu kotła, u mnie z braku osób uprawnionych i kosztach dojazdu taki przegląd to 200 zł. To sporo, połowa mojego rocznego rachunku za CO. No i gaz to zawsze gaz, ja jakoś nie przepadam za samą ideą.


Wiem że miałeś dobrą cenę na PC, rachunki za prąd super.....czekam na obiecaną relację z realizacji.....
O gazie wspomniałem w odniesieniu do kalkulacji kosztów systemu, z perspektywy czasu uważam że gaz był u mnie błędem.
Po czasie dowiedziałem się że sąsiad ogarnia bufor na moją miarę z grzałkami za 6k+2,5 podłogówka razem 8,5k za cały system.
Na moim terenie Tauron ma jedną z najlepszych ofert taryfy nocnej, a był to też czas promocji duonu.
No i w końcu nie lubię być od kogoś zależnym, temat serwisu grzałek, przekaźników do ogarnięcia przeze mnie, do gazu z łapami nie wchodzę (hmm Pc bym chyba też odpuścił).
Mam nadzieję że Karster nie obrazi się za ten wywód, dołączam do gratulacji.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Daniellos_

Karster - zamawianie projektu WM czy podłogówki bym odpuścił. Tu moim zdaniem można wszystko zrobić samemu na podstawie info z forum. 
PC z odwiertami? To ktoś rozsądnie gospodarujący swoimi pieniędzmi nadal tak jeszcze robi?  :wink:

----------


## sebcioc55

> Karster - zamawianie projektu WM czy podłogówki bym odpuścił. Tu moim zdaniem można wszystko zrobić samemu na podstawie info z forum. 
> PC z odwiertami? To ktoś rozsądnie gospodarujący swoimi pieniędzmi nadal tak jeszcze robi?


Ci co mają do zagospodarowania dużo pieniędzy  :roll eyes:

----------


## karster

Ej no nie przelewa się  :wink:  wiele bym zlecił a tak lwią część muszę sam zrobić by wystarczyło kasy. Wiecie, po prostu sie boję - biedny płaci dwa razy a więc nie chce sie na to złapać i od razu zrobić dobrze ale chce by to było rozsądne. Mam cichą nadzieję, że odwierty potaniały... poza tym kolektor poziomy będe analizował- go się nieco obawiam. Dom nie jest mały... z ekonomicznego punktu widzenia pewnie bym założył powietrzną PC ale co ja tam wiem w tej chwili o obecnych technologiach... moze już są odpowiednie popmy ciepła PW. Każda Wasza opinia pomoże (mam nadzieję) w podjęciu przeze mnie decyzji  :Smile:  

PS. Nie chcę glupio utopić pieniędzy lub czegokolwiek robić "bo tak chce"  :wink:  niby kto biednem zabroni żyć bogato? ... tylko trochę nie ta skala.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## Liwko

Może już było (nie przeczytałem całego wątku), ale PC wstawiłbym do pralni i rurki CWU poprowadziłbym od zbiornika do punktów odbioru wody jak najkrótszą drogą bez cyrkulacji.

----------


## Wykona

> W tym zawarłem wszystko projekt budowlany 500zł, przyłącze u nas ryczałt niezależnie od długości 2100zł i resztę kotłownia.
> Wybrałem droższy kocioł vaillanta i zbiornik z nierdzewki.
> Na koszt może wpłynąć długi odcinek instalacji wewnętrznej (na własnej działce).
> Nam to nie grozi ale, w wyniku rewolucji łupkowej cena gazu w USA spadła do 30% wcześniejszej wartości.......sięgać dalej jak 15-20 lat nie ma sensu.
> Pozdrawiam


To nie jest prawda, że kwota ryczałtu wynosi 2.100 zł niezależnie od długości. Ryczał PGNiG dotyczy przyłączy do 15 mb, wszystko co powyżej liczone jest od metra (o ile pamiętam ok. 75 zł / 1 mb). Na cenę wykonania instalacji nie wpływa znacząco długość położenia rur gazowych po działce inwestora (sprawdź ile kosztuje rura gazowa pe i lokalny koszt najmu koparki).

Napiszę to niechętnie (bo mam gaz) ale obecnie szedłbym w stronę prądu jako źródła ciepła.

----------


## Beskidziak

> To nie jest prawda, że kwota ryczałtu wynosi 2.100 zł niezależnie od długości. Ryczał PGNiG dotyczy przyłączy do 15 mb, wszystko co powyżej liczone jest od metra (o ile pamiętam ok. 75 zł / 1 mb). Na cenę wykonania instalacji nie wpływa znacząco długość położenia rur gazowych po działce inwestora (sprawdź ile kosztuje rura gazowa pe i lokalny koszt najmu koparki).
> 
> Napiszę to niechętnie (bo mam gaz) ale obecnie szedłbym w stronę prądu jako źródła ciepła.


Ej kolego, są pewne warunki kiedy te opłaty powyżej 15m są naliczane......może przekaż te ceny pe i wynajmu koparki pgnig bo oni biorąc 75zł/mb może o tym niewiedzą :bye:

----------


## karster

> Napiszę to niechętnie (bo mam gaz) ale obecnie szedłbym w stronę prądu jako źródła ciepła.


Czysty prąd czy PC? Ja kiedyś (zanim zacząłem się budować) mówiłem sobie: *
byle był gaz, 
byle był gaz, 
będę palił gazem,
będę fajny
będzie tanio, (niedrogo)
*

Poczytałem forum i widzę, że dobrze, że tego gazu jeszcze nie ma pociągniętego w okolicy. A kiedy będzie? |Cholera wie, sprzedawca ziemi powie no już już za rok (czyt. może dziesięć).

*Liwko*
Dzięki za dobrą radę. Jest mały problem - pralni nie będzie (a na pewno nie tam gdzie jest w projekcie) Tam na dole będzie moja kanciapa (lapatop, trochę elektroniki, może większy komputer z paroma monitorami się zmieści).
Tak BTW - nie wiem czy komukolwiek podobało by się mieć pralnie na parterze gdy główna łazienka, garderoby, spanie są u góry. Sam pralnie właśnie chcę wrzucić do góry zamiast którejś z garderób (tej największej niestety) a któryś z pokoi będzie wówczas bez garderoby (just life) .

Do CWU zbuduje (chyba, że są już na tyle wygodne w obsłudze gotowce) sterownik do cyrkulacji. Jak zawsze pomysłów, możliwości jest pełno - trzeba wybrać złoty środek  :smile:  Można by zrobić regulowany przepływ by nawet niekoniecznie temp w końcowym punkcie wynosiła zakładane 45'C ale już nawet 30'C uzyskane przy bardzo przytłumionym przepływie było by w pierwszym kontakcie przyjemniejsze niż 20, do tego przepływomierz i mały procesor ale to są koszty. Na pewno taniej było by założyć gotowy programator czasowy, który w najbardziej popularnych poboru wody w domu wykona cyrkulacje. 

Na szybko wymyśliłem taki układ:
- czujnik temperatury na zasilaniu CWU (ew gdzieś kawałek dalej by woda miała szansę ostygnąć niezależnie od zbiornika)
- czujnik w miejscu powrotu cyrkulacji wody (ew oddalony na w miarę centralnie względem wszystkich punktów poboru wody / ew kilka czujników - są tanie)
- mały układ sterowania z procesorem
Gdy domownik pobiera wodę, która długo nie była pobierana to czujnik na zasilaniu temperatury za wyjściem z baniaka odczyta zwiększającą się temperaturę  => wykryje pobór wody więc to znak by włączyć szybko wydajną pompę cyrkulacyjną. Gdy natomiast czujnik założony najdalej jak się da od bufora na obwodzie cyrkulacji zarejestruje wzrost temp wody do określonej wartości (to znaczy, że pompa "przepchnęła" już chłodną wodę => nie ma sensu dalej pompować tylko trzeba wyłączyć pompę (domownik już dalej będzie pobierał sam ciepłą wodę). Do tego można oczywiście za 5-10zł dołożyć zegar RTC z kalendarzem i zaprogramować jakieś pewniaki (rano do pracy, przed przyjściem z pracy, wieczorkiem do kąpieli dzieci). *CO sądzicie o takiej logice sterowania cyrkulacją CWU?* W końcu taka cyrkulacja puszczona w samopas zjada nie mało energii, czy przy grzaniu pompą ciepła to nie ma żadnego znaczenia?

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## Liwko

> *Liwko*
> Dzięki za dobrą radę. Jest mały problem - pralni nie będzie (a na pewno nie tam gdzie jest w projekcie) Tam na dole będzie moja kanciapa (lapatop, trochę elektroniki, może większy komputer z paroma monitorami się zmieści).
> Tak BTW - nie wiem czy komukolwiek podobało by się mieć pralnie na parterze gdy główna łazienka, garderoby, spanie są u góry. Sam pralnie właśnie chcę wrzucić do góry zamiast którejś z garderób (tej największej niestety) a któryś z pokoi będzie wówczas bez garderoby (just life) .
> 
> Do CWU zbuduje (chyba, że są już na tyle wygodne w obsłudze gotowce) sterownik do cyrkulacji. Jak zawsze pomysłów, możliwości jest pełno - trzeba wybrać złoty środek  Można by zrobić regulowany przepływ by nawet niekoniecznie temp w końcowym punkcie wynosiła zakładane 45'C ale już nawet 30'C uzyskane przy bardzo przytłumionym przepływie było by w pierwszym kontakcie przyjemniejsze niż 20, do tego przepływomierz i mały procesor ale to są koszty. Na pewno taniej było by założyć gotowy programator czasowy, który w najbardziej popularnych poboru wody w domu wykona cyrkulacje. 
> 
> Na szybko wymyśliłem taki układ:
> - czujnik temperatury na zasilaniu CWU (ew gdzieś kawałek dalej by woda miała szansę ostygnąć niezależnie od zbiornika)
> - czujnik w miejscu powrotu cyrkulacji wody (ew oddalony na w miarę centralnie względem wszystkich punktów poboru wody / ew kilka czujników - są tanie)
> ...


Cyrkulacja to cholerstwo, które zżera sporo energii. Jeżeli chcesz ją zrobić, to BARDZO dobrze zaizoluj rury. Nie na chudziaku, tylko w warstwie ocieplenia.
Jeżeli będziesz robił PC, to chyba kazda ma opcje sterowania pompką cyrkulacyjną. U mnie mogę np. ustawić kilka stref czasowych i w tych strefach puszczać np. co 15 minut na 1 minutę.
A jako że mam słabo ocieploną cyrkulację i pompa ciepła strasznie mi taktowała, więc ją wyłączyłem. Łazienki mam dość blisko, więc tragedii nie ma. Jedynie w kuchni ciepła woda widziana była ostatnio bardzo dawno.

U nas pranie często robi się w nocy (druga taryfa), więc nie chcieliśmy mieć u góry żadnych hałasujących urządzeń.

----------


## B_i_U

Ja zamiast cyrkulacji cwu w najdalszym punkcie zastosuję dodatkowy mały bojler elektryczny pod szafkowy.

----------


## Regius

> Mam cichą nadzieję, że odwierty potaniały...


W kwestii ceny odwiertów ostatnio prosiłem o wyceny i np. 180m (2x90 m) kolektora pionowego razem z projektem geologicznym to 14.000 zł brutto. U Ciebie pewnie wyszło by koło 250m, więc proporcjonalnie wyższe koszty.

Muszę przyznać, że też ostatnio zastanawiam się nad źródłem ciepła. Też rozważam gaz vs. pompa ciepła (gruntówka lub PW), tyle, że gaz mam przy działce (w drodze), a działka na tyle mała, że kolektora poziomego nie zmieszczę, a pionowego samemu nie zrobię.

----------


## Liwko

> W kwestii ceny odwiertów ostatnio prosiłem o wyceny i np. 180m (2x90 m) kolektora pionowego razem z projektem geologicznym to 14.000 zł brutto.


Dla jakiej mocy pompy?

----------


## karster

A dlaczego u mnie 250metrow? 
Czy przypadkiem nie jest tak, ze liczy sie 50W na kazdy metr? Mam cichą nadzieję tak wybudować moj dom, aby niecpotrzebował więcej jak 10 kW ogrzewania. Będzie też kominek wiec gdy PC bedzie wymiękała to raczej nikt w domu nie zamarznie.

PS. Jak faktycznie uda mi sie zmieścić w tych 10Kw to będę bardzo zadowolony  :Smile:  choć, jak widzę jak nisko schodzą inni forumowe domki...

----------


## Regius

> A dlaczego u mnie 250metrow?


Przepraszam, musiałem coś pomylić, wydawało mi się, że pisałeś wcześniej o projektowym obciążeniu cieplnym rzędu 12-13 kW.




> Dla jakiej mocy pompy?


dla 8 kW.

----------


## Liwko

> A dlaczego u mnie 250metrow? 
> Czy przypadkiem nie jest tak, ze liczy sie 50W na kazdy metr? Mam cichą nadzieję tak wybudować moj dom, aby niecpotrzebował więcej jak 10 kW ogrzewania. Będzie też kominek wiec gdy PC bedzie wymiękała to raczej nikt w domu nie zamarznie.
> 
> PS. Jak faktycznie uda mi sie zmieścić w tych 10Kw to będę bardzo zadowolony  choć, jak widzę jak nisko schodzą inni forumowe domki...


Dla pompy 10kW spokojnie powinno wystarczyć 150mb odwiertów.

----------


## Liwko

> dla 8 kW.


Ósmy rok moja pompa 8kW pracuje na 3x40mb.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Może już było (nie przeczytałem całego wątku), ale PC wstawiłbym do pralni i rurki CWU poprowadziłbym od zbiornika do punktów odbioru wody jak najkrótszą drogą bez cyrkulacji.


pralnia na dole jest spoko, bo można zrzut brudnych ciuchów zrobić, co wg mnie jest zajebiste.
Co do cyrkulacji CWU, mam u siebie i faktycznie jak chodzi ciągle to zabija ciepłą wodę, pomimo dobrze zaizolowanych rur. U mnie pompa załączana jest na maxa na 3 min po rozbrojeniu alarmu, rano (tutaj rano będzie definiowane później jak ogarne podlączenie budzika) teraz jest to 6. To wystarczy żeby przebełtać schłodzoną wodę, a w dzień jak jest się w domu to nie trzeba jej uruchamiać. Ale muszę jeszcze dodać załączenie np po 3h, najwyżej przebełta ciepłą wodę. Pompkę mam o taką pobera max 8W, teraz jak już wiem że puszczam ją przez max 20min dziennie to bym kupił najtańsza i wcale nie superenergooszczędną. 




> To nie jest prawda, że kwota ryczałtu wynosi 2.100 zł niezależnie od długości. Ryczał PGNiG dotyczy przyłączy do 15 mb, wszystko co powyżej liczone jest od metra (o ile pamiętam ok. 75 zł / 1 mb). Na cenę wykonania instalacji nie wpływa znacząco długość położenia rur gazowych po działce inwestora (sprawdź ile kosztuje rura gazowa pe i lokalny koszt najmu koparki).
> 
> Napiszę to niechętnie (bo mam gaz) ale obecnie szedłbym w stronę prądu jako źródła ciepła.


u mnie też tak robią, od rury (gazociągu) do 15 m jest ryczałt, a jeżeli masz granicę działki >15m to liczą za każdy nastepny metr własnie coś koło 80zł.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Ósmy rok moja pompa 8kW pracuje na 3x40mb.


jaką masz temperaturą na zasilaniu z DZ, np dzisiaj? Masz taki pomiar?

----------


## Liwko

> jaką masz temperaturą na zasilaniu z DZ, np dzisiaj? Masz taki pomiar?


Teraz ma około +3 stopni. W najzimniejszym okresie (kilka dni po -27 i pracy praktycznie non stop) miałem +2. Ósmy rok i śmiga aż miło.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Teraz ma około +3 stopni. W najzimniejszym okresie (kilka dni po -27 i pracy praktycznie non stop) miałem +2. Ósmy rok i śmiga aż miło.


poprzednie zimy też miałeś o tej porze mniej więcej taką temperaturę? Zapisujesz to jakoś czy to odczyt bezpośrednio z PC?

----------


## Liwko

> poprzednie zimy też miałeś o tej porze mniej więcej taką temperaturę? Zapisujesz to jakoś czy to odczyt bezpośrednio z PC?


Zeszłej zimy miałem podobnie. Ogólnie zimą oscyluje u mnie między 2 a 3 stopnie.

Odwierty dobiera się do mocy chłodniczej pompy, a nie do domu. To pompę dobiera się do domu.

----------


## Beskidziak

> u mnie też tak robią, od rury (gazociągu) do 15 m jest ryczałt, a jeżeli masz granicę działki >15m to liczą za każdy nastepny metr własnie coś koło 80zł.


 Z praktyki mojego oddziału:jeżeli dostarczysz oświadczenia od dwóch sąsiadów, że rozważają w przyszłości użytkować gaz i zgodzisz się na ich  trasę przebiegu traktują przyłącze jako rozbudowę. Do mnie zamiast przyłącza 48m, wykonano 107m za co podwykonawca skasował pgnig ....sporo, a ja 2100.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Zeszłej zimy miałem podobnie. Ogólnie zimą oscyluje u mnie między 2 a 3 stopnie.
> 
> Odwierty dobiera się do mocy chłodniczej pompy, a nie do domu. To pompę dobiera się do domu.


Wiem o tym  :smile:  tak sie pytam bo u mnie dzisiaj rano na zasilaniu bylo 2,9*C i pod koniec lutego teoretycznie ta temperatura powinna sie podnosci. Zobaczymy...
Chcialem sobie porownac z pionowym DZ jak to wyglada.

----------


## karster

> Odwierty dobiera się do mocy chłodniczej pompy, a nie do domu. To pompę dobiera się do domu.


Stąd podałem 50 W/m odwiertu - potwierdzi ktoś?

Do doboru źródła ogrzewania jaszcze trochę czasu pozostało... Na razie muszę skupić się na podstawach - ciepłej budowie domu. Zorientowałem się w kwestii IZODOMu, dostałem ofertę i złapałem się za głowę. Reklamują go, że wychodzi taniej niż klasyczna budowa domu no ale mi to jakoś się jakby nie zgadzało lekko o 100% np: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eN-Ezk7slFs

Ceny kształtek: 

Moje pierwotne założenia:
- ściana nośna porotherm dryfix 25 = 6zł brutto * 10,7zł/mkw = 64,2 zł brutto (zaprawa w pianie wliczona w cenę + montaż pierwszej warstwy przez ekipę w ramach szkolenia)
- ocieplenie Termo Organika EPS 031 TERMONIUM PLUS fasada 20cm (233zł brutto/ m3) = 46,6zł/mkw
- piana do ocieplenia ok 2,5zł/ mkw
całość daje 113zł brutto (92zł netto) za metr kwadratowy ściany oraz obliczony współczynnik U dla całej ściany ok 0,1448 (gdybym zamiast porothermu użył BK600 wówczas U=0.122 :cool: 
Obie ściany ('klasyczna' oraz izdom i tak stawiam samodzielnie - przy IZODOM'ie było by jeszcze szybciej choć i sam dryfix jest niemal o 50% szybszy niż klasyczne metody murowania ścian)
Budowa domu z dryfix'a potrwa ok 2ms - jeżeli z IZODOMu postawił bym ten sam dom nawet w 2 tygodnie to cała moja oszczędność na korzyść IZODOMu to (już w zaokrągleniu) dwa miesięczne czynsze wynajmu czyli ok 4tyś zł brutto. Jak zatem wyszło na w/w nagraniu, że koszt budowy domu w technologii IZODOM jest niższy skoro wg moich wyliczeń wychodzi  prawie o 100% drożej (licząc MC 2/35
NEOPOR aby U ściany było zbliżone choć nadal gorsze)?

Teraz właśnie kwestia BK600 VS dryfix 25 - to jest aż taka przepaść na U ściany??  :jaw drop: 
Obliczałem tutaj: https://termoorganika.pl/kalkulator-...ka-u-przegrody
Jak i sam:
R = 0.25/0.95 [w/mK] + 0.20/0.031 [w/mK] = 6,7148 [w/mK]
U = 1/R = 0,1448 (pominięte opory przejmowania ciepła - cokolwiek to znaczy/ wnosi).

Jak dalej przeliczyć to na złotówki?  :smile:  tzn koszty ogrzewania przy znanum U ścian i stałych (w obud wariantach) pozostałych stratach cieplnych?

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Najlepiej bez cyrkulacji, a jak już musi być, to najtańszą pompką. Ja mam z demontażu, za darmo i nie używam.

Ściany z izodomu są strasznie drogie i nie warte swojej ceny. Lepiej dołożyć izolacji, zrobić ciepły dom i grzać kablami, plus kominek dla bezpieczeństwa.

----------


## B_i_U

Ale Przemku, są tacy co Ci powiedzą, że się nie znasz bo nie budowałeś i nie wiesz jakie to wspaniałe cudo  :wink:

----------


## karster

Ja się pytałem tej firmy (od izodomu) jak im wyszło, że dom w budowie jest tańszy przy tych kształtkach niż tradycyjnie i mi nie odpowiedzieli... o czym to swiadczy? Widzieliscie wiliczenia kilka postów wyżej wiec sami widzicie. Przy tych kształtkach z u=0.15 jest dużo taniej klasycznie budować. A już porównanie dwóch scian (izodom vs bk obie U=0.1) to już przepaść cenowa rzędu grubo ponad 100%.

----------


## מרכבה

> pominięte opory przejmowania ciepła - cokolwiek to znaczy/ wnosi).


 Policz sobie w takim układzie ścianę z cegieł.. lub np ścianę garażu blaszanego i w tedy zobaczysz że to nie jest takie bez sensu.. Bo nie masz czystego przewodzenia między ścianą a powietrzem ..
jest właśnie opór przejmowania ciepła.. sumarycznie wynosi 0,17 m2K/W . Stąd nie masz gorszej przegrody jak z U 5,9 W/m2K..

----------


## Daniellos_

Widziałem, że pytasz u Seby o DZ, ale nie chce robić mu OT w jego dzienniku.

Jak jeszcze tam nie zaglądałeś to w wolnej chwili przejrzyj ten wątek:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...i-quot-robiona

Ja optowałbym za rozdzielaczem w domu - odpada koszt studzienki. Wiadomo, że wtedy większe przepusty.
Rury w ziemii położyłbym PE32. U mnie mała działka to jednak chciałem układać spiralnie.
Taki był mój plan z czasów, gdy planowałem robić PC na start.

----------


## Pistolero

> Ceny kształtek:
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> Karol


Ten cennik to już aktualny?

Ja mam wycenę z grudnia to ceny są zupełnie inne, jednak dzisiaj dostałem też info, że obecny cennik obowiązuje tylko do 31.03, bo od 01.04 ceny kształtek o 6,5% w górę (wzrost ceny surowca w BASF)

Pozdrawiam

----------


## karster

Tak jak piszesz, ceny poszły w górę. Przy okazji dostałem odpowiedż, ze to produkt klasy premiery m (jak porche z salonu) stąd taka cena - to była odpowiedź na moje pytanie odnośnie informacji podanej w filmie na yt, jakoby koszt budowy domu z izodomu był niższy niz klasyczny  :big grin: 

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## Pistolero

Dobre

tyle, że 

1m2 ściany #35 u=0,15 to obecnie:
kształtki ok. 213 PLN 
beton = 0,125* 230 PLN/m3= ok 29 PLN
stal ok 3kg = ok 9 PLN

Bez roboty = ok 250 PLN

narożniki i kształtki wieńca IMO podnoszą cenę całości o ok 3-5% - można kosztem narożników zastosować kształtki "na zakład" + el. szufladkowe, ale to nadal niewielka oszczędność.


BK 600: 24x24x59
ok 8szt/m2 = 8*7 PLN = 56 PLN
klej (pianka/worek) = 1szt/5m2 = 25 PLN = 5 PLN/m2
izolacja zewn. 0,031 = ok 220 PLN/m3 czyli 15 cm= 0,15m3 przy U=0,155 = 33 PLN LUB 20 cm= 0,2m3 przy U= ok 0,125 = 44 PLN 

Bez roboty = ok 100 PLN lub przy lepszym U ok 110 PLN.
Dodając nawet 10% na odpady materiałowe (styro/ BK) o tak różnica sięga 100 PLN/m2

Wybierając nawet najbardziej pewny styro, którzy sztywno trzyma parametry i będzie kosztował nawet 250 PLN/m3 nadal różnica jest spora.

Czyli Porsche to czas wykonania i całkowita grubość przegrody  :smile: 
Ewentualnie polowanie na rabat na kształtkach  :smile:

----------


## karster

I zrobiła się pogoda - w domu siedzieć szkoda  :smile: 

Dzisiaj na placu budowy (może to zbyt wiele powiedziane - z takim zapleczem jak moje to raczej placyk budowy), trwały dalsze prace murarskie przy wznoszeniu ścian fundamentowych. Ach jak to pięknie brzmi bo już nie wygląda - dziś wymurowałem pewnie mniej niż ostatnio (ostatnio prawie 70 bloczków a dziś może 50 ale zacząłem murowanie od ok 13:00).
Dzisiejszy dzień był ogólnie przyjemny, miło się pracowało przy iście wiosennej pogodzie i gęgających gęsiach wysoko na niebie zwiastujących dalsze wzrosty temperatury. Wszystko było by super miło gdybym nie utopił się samochodem na swojej działce. Małe auto - skoda fabia 1.9TDI (hatchback - oj taaak, to nie auto na budowę - mieści się w nim niewiele poza kierowcą - na budowę nie polecam). Wjechałem z kilkoma wałkami papy (już dociętej na 70cm - szerokość ławy) + dwa worki cementu i drobne narzędzia. Utopił się od razu i stwierdziłem, że nie ma co się teraz szarpać tylko po robocie nim się zająć i to był błąd - przez kilka godzin słonecznej pogody sam pod własnym ciężarem ugrzązł kolejne kilka cm więc nie wiele mu zostało by zawisnąć na silniku -> co też kilka chwil później/ po robocie się stało. Dwie godziny mordęgi aż lokalny koparkowy się zlitował i ok godziny 19: wpadł mnie wyciągnąć bo 3 różne samochody (w tym bus) nie dawały rady  :big grin:  
Przy okazji okazało się, że ma spory składzik i różne usługi więc jutro z samego rana przywozi 4-osiowe auto gruzu na tymczasową, w tymczasowym miejscu drogę. Będzie mnie to kosztowało łącznie ok 500zł więc nie mało ale inaczej się nie da - jutro kolejne deszcze więc nie będzie jak pracować bez tego.

Efekt pracy dwóch dni (niepełnych całe szczęście choć nadal kiepskich wydajnościowo):







Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## ggdh

Powoli, ale grunt, że do przodu  :yes:

----------


## karster

Ano powoli, baaaaardzo powoli ale jutro może będzie speed-up bo ma przyjechać facet z betoniarką i agregatem z pomocnikiem w liczbie jednej. Zamierza położyć 300 bloczków jednego dnia czyli tyle ile ja przy dobrych wiatrach z tatą w 4 dni (teraz faktycznie jest łatwiej bo już większość narożników stoi a ta moja chałupa ma tych narożników kilka więc czas schodzi na ich wymierzenie/ ustawienie). Mówi, że deszcz mu niestraszny :yes:  to dobrze bo jutro już znowu ma padać deszcz   :mad:

----------


## ggdh

Widzę, że stawiasz narożniki na niwelator. Idzie szybciej niż poziomicą wodną? Zastanawiam się czym mój trochę wiekowy murarz będzie poziomował?

----------


## karster

Mam dobry laser rotacyjny od niwelatora ale odbiornik juz byle jaki - bosh lr1 zdaje sie (ew lr2-ten do rotacyjnych) no i nie umywa sie do oryginału stabili. Mam też wodną i będę nią sprawdzał raz jeszcze poziomy bo cos mi sie nie podoba ten moj boshowski wynalazek. Może to kwestia idealnego pionu podczas pomiarów bo bywa tak, ze niby jest za wysoko (lub za mało) przesuwam odbiornik we właściwą stronę a tu nagle jest sporo za dużo  ::-(:  a co do wodnej to trzeba użyć dobrej wody (moze destylowanej?) a poźniej już pójdzie lekko w dwie osoby. Jedną trzeba by kombinować z jakimś mocowaniem jednej końcówki do ściany -kawałek deski z dziurą na linijkę(końcówkę) poziomicy wodnej.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## Daniellos_

Ja używałem wodnej i średnio byłem zadowolony. Przede wszystkim za mała średnica rurki i zanim jakiś woda się ustabilizuje to jest chwila. Potem korekta i znów czekanie itd. Jeszcze robiłem to samemu... No ale nie mówię, że się nie da  :smile:

----------


## ggdh

Mam łatę i niwelator geodezyjny do dyspozycji. Będę musiał przypilnować murarza i robić pierwszą warstwę w narożnikach z nimi.

----------


## B_i_U

karster
1) Nie marnuj papy, tnij na 33cm. Ma być tylko pod bloczkami + lekki zapas.
2) Dorób hak i kup przyczepkę. Jakbyś miał nowego merola to byłoby Ci gorzej niż przy tej Fabi.
3) Lubię dokładność ale taka niwelacja podczas murowania jest właściwie niepotrzebna. Zawsze można wyrównać wieńcem stropowym.
4) Skombinuj sobie może takich płytek chodnikowych z rozbiórki lub jakieś płyty ażurowe i zrób miejsce parkingowe obok pakamery. W razie czego można szybko przenieść. Gruz jak wejdzie w ziemię to już go nie przeniesiesz.

P.S. Trochę żałuję, że nie założyłem dziennika u samorobów. U was jakoś raźniej.

Pozdrawiam
Bartek

----------


## ggdh

Bo my swojskie chłopy jesteśmy  :big grin:

----------


## B_i_U

A żadnej kobity nie macie?

----------


## ggdh

Czasem jakaś zaglądnie. Rzadko.

----------


## sebcioc55

> P.S. Trochę żałuję, że nie założyłem dziennika u samorobów. U was jakoś raźniej.


nigdy nie jest za późno, trochę klikania i możesz przenieść swoje posty. Proszenie adminów o przeniesienie jest bezskuteczne. Ja też zacząłem gdzie indziej a potem się przeniosłem, bo jak się robi samemu to i u samorobów trzeba byc  :yes:

----------


## B_i_U

Chyba za leniwy jestem. Poza tym wg mnie Klub Samorobów powinien być w Dziennikach Budowy, a nie w Wymianie doświadczeń. I co by było gdybym zatrudnił jakąś ekipę? Straciłbym miano "Samorób".

----------


## ggdh

Tu większość z nas w danym momencie budowy zatrudnia ekipy...

----------


## karster

> ... I co by było gdybym zatrudnił jakąś ekipę? Straciłbym miano "Samorób". .


No i to mi trochę spędza sen z powiek  :sad:  bo dziś majster wpadł do układania bloczków ale i ja cały dzień przy nim na budowie byłem i też kilka sztuk położyłem. On zrobił dziś więcej niż ja w najlepsze dwa dni swojej pracy (lub więcej niż w 4 moje najgorsze dni pracy). Nie pierdzielił się tak jak ja - poziomicy prawie nie używał (sznurek i do przodu). Ogólnie jest dobrze - mnie plecy nie bolą a on drogi nie jest. Więc jak będzie, wywalą mnie z samorobów czy moja własne ego powinno mi nie pozwolić tu pozostać? 

PS. Bartek, papa już jest pocięta - tak sobie pomyślałem po prtzeczytaniu Twojego posta, że faktycznie to bez sensu dawać papę na całą szerokość ławy. Zostały mi z tego odcinki 30cm szerokości papy z SBS PLUS PYE PV250 S40 (czy jakoś tak = czarna mamba swisspor) - zamierzam je dać pod izolację poziomą ścian domu. Ogólnie w ten sposób jak robię (cała ława zakryta papą) wydałem ponad 200zł więcej niż robiąc tylko pod fundamentem. Myślę, że to nie dużo a będę spokojniejszy, że moja niedouczona bańka będzie myślała sobie, że mam lepiej niż ogół  :big grin:  Choć tak na prawdę w projekcie był lany fundament bez żadnej izolacji między ławą.

Wyścigi? Nie no daj spokój, żaden wyścig. Nawet nie zamierzałem rywalizować bo wiem, że dwie budowy pójdą Ci szybciej niż mi jedna. Poza tym mam masę problemów na głowie (może jak i większość no a jeden z poważniejszych to kasa -> kredyt chyba się nieco oddalił  :sad:  )

*Problem z betonem?*
Co o tym sądzicie? Martwić się? Bo się martwię i to nie mało  :sad:  To fundament mojego domu a można go rozebrać gołymi rękoma jak na foto poniżej. W pierwszej kolejności zaproszony został na budowę kierbud. W kolejnej zaplanowana została wizyta w składzie w Toruniu u samego Prezesa firmy, z której brałem beton (po ustaleniach z byłym dyrektorem tamtego oddziału, którego znam osobiście). Z handlowcami już miałem do czynienia, gdy zabrakło betonu podczas wylewania ław (pisałem o tym gdzieś na początku dziennika).

Na całej ławie jest kilka takich miejsc. Wypływa coś białego (tzn to jest suche ale wygląda jakby wypływało). Jest to tylko od góry i przy narożnikach. Nie wiem jak głęboko to sięga. Beton, który można oderwać jest kruchy niczym kruszywo. Po wylaniu ław pierwsze mrozy i to lekkie przyszyły minimum 2 tyg później. W dniu zalewania padał deszcz ale wypłukał tylko wierzchnią warstwę - wystarczyło pozamiatać sypki żwirek i dalej już był piękny mur.






Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## karster

Aaa, co do niwelacji to ja taki trochę pedant jestem to też tak długo mi schodzi jak robię sam no i tak długo schodziło z zaproszeniem murarza na moją budowę. Wiem, że to przesada. Dziś sprawdzałem niwelatorem tym swoim (ale jak pisałem - nie ufam mu dlatego jutro majster swój optyczny uruchomi...) Mi wyszło w jednym narożniku (który brałem jako wyjściowy) o dwa milimetry wyżej niż pozostałe 4 które mogłem sprawdzić (bo nie zasłaniały mi palety). Obecnie murujemy na 5 warstw mniej więcej (powiedziałem majstrowi, że max jaki odbieram to 1cm różnicy wysokości - powyżej tego nie płacę za za robotę  :big tongue:  - to taki realny prób błędu ale widzę, że facet da radę zejść niżej). Ostatnia warstwa na sam koniec gdy dokładnie sprawdzimy sobie wysokości (na dwa niwelatory - laserowy o wątpliwej sprawności oraz optyczny).
Położę po dwa druty fi8 w ostatnią spoinę, którą murarz sam z siebie chce zrobić na ok 2.5-3cm (czyli znacząco większą niż moje, które miejscami sięgały aż 1cm przez co dodatkowo się męczyłem). 

*Oto kilka moich błędów dla potomnych*
- stracił sens takiego idealnego szalowania fundamentów - za cenę desek mogłem zlecić murarzowi (temu samemu co wyżej) wykop + zbrojenie a i tak ziemia zasypie wszystko (zmarnowałem po prostu kilka dni pracy i ok 1200zł)
- bloczki (boję sie zaryzykować ale spróbuję) zapewne nigdy nie są idealnie równe - jak machałem poziomicą idealnie poziomy każdego bloczka to piony już nie były takie piękne a traciłem niepotrzebnie czas
- zaprawa - trzeba kupić dobry żwir a jeśli jest za gruby (a mój taki się okazał no ale tragedii nie ma) dobrze by było dokupić super piaseczku do dołożenia. Do tego plastifikator w proszku (taki akurat stosuje, feb mix) ale i tak murarz zażyczył sobie wapno (którego w połączeniu z plastyfikatorem daje niewiele). Zaprawa faktycznie wygląda dużo lepiej niż moja.
- bednarka - to jeden z poważniejszych i nie tanich błędów. Tzn jej brak w ławach fundamentowych. To piękne i wieczne miejsce dla niej. Mamy wówczas problem zerowania i odgromówki załatwiony bardzo tanim nakładem pracy oraz kosztów 
- papa tylko pod ścianą fundamentową (+ ew mały naddatek lub ostatecznie wystawić ją tylko pod fundament + ocieplenie) a nie na całą ławę - strata kasy
- murując samemu bloczki podstawa to betoniarka - nawet nie ma co próbować bez niej. Ja zrobiłem prawie (podkreślam prawie) połowę fundamentu bez betoniarki= masakra, kolejna sprawa to agregat (lub prąd z ZE ew dobry sąsiad - nic  z tych rzeczy nie było mi dane) - męczyłem się do dziś. No i ważna kwestia ułatwiająca murowanie - grubość spoiny na 2- 2.5cm a nie jak mi czasami wychodziła na 1cm i męczyłem się niewiadomo jak długo z ubiciem bloczka a i tak dwa razy go zdejmowałem bo ubić nie szło.
- zabezpieczenie placu budowy - sam pożałowałem na kolejne dwa wałki siatki leśnej za łącznie 270zł (bo jeden kupiłem na front) i miałem przez to nieproszonych gości na działce i to nie raz (może nie przez to ale brak ogrodzenia nie pomógł). Budujemny domy za grube setki tys zł a niektórzy (jak ja, żałują kilkuset zł za tymczasowe ogrodzenie) - nigdy więcej.
- *fundament vs płyta* "cudze chwalicie, swego nie znacie"? Nie znam płyty ale wydaj mi się, że ludziska z forum (bez budowlanego doświadczenia) robią płyty szybciej niż takie fundamenty a ile mniej się nadźwigają, naszarpią i w zasadzie podobne koszty budowy osiągają. To też polecam każdemu skrupulatne przeliczenie kosztów budowy PF (uwzględniając czas/materiał no i co ważne, izolacyjność cieplną....) Jedyny problem jaki widzę to niestety powszechne złodziejstwo i wandalizm - przy działce na wygwizdowie, bez ogrodzenia (lub nawet z nim) bałbym się o wszelkie instalacje zostawiane nocami w nie zalane betonem płycie (takie niestety mam przykre doświadczenia życiowe - stąd te obawy).
*-dysperbit* - zapomnijcie, że coś takiego istnieje. Sam używałem z firmy ADW i była, krótko pisząc lipa. Potem tej samej firmy Izoplast RW (niby 2x droższy ale zużycie ponad o połowę mniejsze wiec finalnie taniej, szybciej i pewniej) Polecam właśnie te produkty, izoplast  RW oraz BW (BW ciężej się nakłada bo nieco się ciągnie ale daje wrażenie super szczelnej powłoki). Oba są rewelacyjne.

Zaktualizuję listę jak przypomnę sobie resztę lub dojdą nowe punkty - a dojdą na pewno.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## e_gregor

Ty piszesz, że żałujesz szalowania ław a ja ogladajac Twoje fotki i piękne ławy żałuję, że nie szlowałem tylko lałem w wykop.

Czy to rozwarstwianie i białe zacieki nie powstają tam gdzie był dolany beton? Ta wierzchnia warstwa betonu wygląda na skruszoną mrozem. Jak głeboko to sięga? Zbropjenie jest zakryte nieskruszałym betonem? Bo jeśli tak to chyba nie ma się czym martwić. Wytrzymałość ław nada zbrojenie zalane solidnym betonem a ten słaby pod murami.... do góry nie poleci

----------


## karster

Miło słyszeć, że komuś podobają się moje ławy  :Smile:  na razie zbrojenie jest głęboko zakryte. W tamtym miejscu nie był dolewany beton, ew kwestia podpięcia nowej gruchy ale tak wyglądają ławy w kilku rożnych miejscach i nie ma reguły to jak długo były zamocowane szalunki czy też od razu zostały zdjęte. Czekam na kierownika, zdjęci zostały po znajomości wysłane do pracownika strabagu (a bylego pracownika firmy, z ktorej mam bedon- wieczorem być może dowiem sie coś więcej).

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## karster

Wczorajsze osiągnięcia:

----------


## ggdh

Teraz to już z górki będzie  :wink:

----------


## B_i_U

Tymi wykwitami solnymi się nie przejmuj. To od infiltracji wody przez beton. Często widać to na spodzie stropów przez długi czas nie zabezpieczonych przed opadami.
A te odpryski są moim zdaniem od zbyt szybkiego rozszalowania ławy. Dechy się nieco przykleiły i naruszona została struktura betonu.
Druga opcja to przesuszenie betonu.
Trzecia opcja to mróz, ale pisałeś, że nie było.
Mi wydaje się najprawdopodobniejsza opcja pierwsza.

Jeśli uważasz, że to wina złego betonu to możesz zlecić badanie Młotkiem Schmidta (Sklerometr). Jest to szybkie badanie nieniszczące, ale bardzo mało dokładne. Możesz też wykonać odwierty i zgniotą je w prasie. To jest bardzo dokładne. Jeśli podczas badania nie zostały pobrane próbki przez laboratorium budowlane to możesz naskoczyć betoniarni. Miejsca odwiertów mógłbyś wykorzystać na rury kanalizacyjne  :wink: .

P.S. Trochę mało grubszych frakcji kruszywa w tym betonie.

----------


## karster

Update jeszcze z tego samego dnia:



Niestety jutro ostatni dzień a poźniej już nie ma facet czasu bo ma umówione budowy. Raczej nie uda się skonczyć chociaż będziemy dodatkowo ja z tatą murować byle skonczyć (wykorzystać agregat i betoniarke). Za trzy dni jego pracy zapłacę 1200 zł. To prawie połowa pensji mojej żony ale i tak jestem zadowolony gdy patrzę ile wysiłku mnie minęło  :Smile: 

Byl dziś ten gruz ;-( no tu bez pozytywnych emocji. Kupa śmieci, ziemi, drutów, stali i ogromnych kamlotów i to za łącznie 470zł. Tragedia no ale kupiłem kota w worku. Gdy to zwalał facet, ja siedziałem na fotelu dentystycznym na który od miesiąca czekałem - rownież nie polecam. No ale o zęby trzeba dbać bo zwykle dwa razy nie rosną. 

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## karster

Dzięki Bartku za odpowiedź w niepokojącej mnie sprawie. Nie wykonuję zadnych pochopnych ruchów, nikogo nie nie oskarżam bo to za wczesnie. I dobrze robiłem (z tym czekaniem) bo znalazłem podobne białe zacieki ale zdecydowanie mniejsze na wymurowanym przeze mnie fundamencie jeszcze tamtego roku. Wychodzi zatem, że to mróz. Próbowałem dziś wbić gwoździa w tym najgorszym miejscu i tylko ok 3cm go wbiłem, podobnie z czarnym wkrętem i wkrętarką. Wychodzi na to, że się nie zawali.

Jutro będę razem z majstrem kładł ostatnią warstwę a pod nią dwa pręty fi 8 do delikatnego wzmocnienia fundamentu. W archonie mówili mi, by tak robić co drugą warstwę ale jakoś zbagatelizowałem to. Mimo wszystko, chcę tak zrobić pod ostatnią warstwą (pomijając dwie ściany garażu, bo już są na gotowo).

Muszę w koncu tablicę budowlaną wpisać i ją zawiesić bo już chyba czas... tylko nie wiem jak ją wypełnić poprawnie.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## Daniellos_

U mnie KB zaczął od pytania czy plac budowy jest ogrodzony i czy jest tablica. Na tablicy nie ma żadnych dziwnych rzeczy. Nazwiska KB, projektanta, inwestora, nr pozwolenia, no i info że to budynek jednorodzinny.

----------


## aiki

Bo za zebzpieczenie placu budowy i tablicę odpowiada KB

----------


## sebcioc55

> Bo za zebzpieczenie placu budowy i tablicę odpowiada KB


To taki zwyczaj czy przepisy?

----------


## aiki

przepis

----------


## sebcioc55

> przepis


aha, to w mojej okolicy tego nie praktykują   :wink:

----------


## karster

Cześć Wam  :Smile: 

U mnie kierbud mocno sugerował ogrodzenie terenu budowy, o tablicy jakoś niewiele mówił. Tablica powstanie w tym nadchodzącym tygodniu. Dzis dalsza część murowania. Był majster z pomocnikiem no i klasycznie ja z tatą. Mam wrażenie, że dzis majster zrobił niewiele więcej niż ja z tatą (fakt, pobiłem swoje rekordy) ok 100 bloczków położyłem. Od biedy można by zakończyć murowanie na 5warstw ale kładę jeszcze jedną. Pod nią druciki jak na foto niżej



Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## aiki

U mnie też nie.

----------


## karster

Jedyne otwory w ścianach są dla prądu oraz uchowało sie miejsce dla czerpni powietrza dla kominka - apropo czerpni kominka, fi 110 wystarcza czy lepiej dać 160? Przy 110 nie będę musiał nic kuć...

No i właśnie, czym wygodnie i szybko wywiercić otwory w bloczkach? Jest coś bardziej finezyjnego niż sds? Mam na myśli takie fajne wiertnice do stropów ale ich wypożyczenie jak i,używanie w tym przypadku jest raczej mało opłacalne. Może są takie wielkie otwornice diamentowe? 

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## Regius

> Jedyne otwory w ścianach są dla prądu oraz uchowało sie miejsce dla czerpni powietrza dla kominka - apropo czerpni kominka, fi 110 wystarcza czy lepiej dać 160? Przy 110 nie będę musiał nic kuć...


Nie wiem jak u Ciebie będzie wyglądała kanalizacja, ale pod nią też raczej będą jakieś otwory.
Może troszkę nie na temat i pewnie już to masz dawno przemyślane, ale na tym etapie warto już zrobić przepust pod fundamentem dla przyłącza wody (ewentualnie pod kolektor GGWC lub kolektor pionowy pompy ciepła - jeśli planujesz takowe).

Jeśli chodzi o doprowadzenie powietrza do kominka, to fi 110 powinno spokojnie wystarczyć, teoretycznie średnica powinna być podana w projekcie.

----------


## B_i_U

Ja tablicy wolę nie mieć. Nie lubię jak wszyscy coś ode mnie chcą (zwłaszcza przedstawiciele handlowi).

Ja właśnie kuję dziury fi160 na kanalizę. Przed betonowaniem nie miałem projektu na działce, wszystko szybko, szybko bo zima i teraz mam za swoje. Styropian wsadziłem tylko tam gdzie pamiętałem. Mi młotowiertarką 800W (Bosch professional) schodzi z taką dziurą z 1,5 godziny (w litym betonie). Dodam, że na przetwornicy samochodowej  :smile: .

Ja w obecnym domu mam doprowadzenie do kominka fi 110. W oryginalnym stojaku pod Tarnawę (14kW) mam wlot pewnie ok. fi 70. To spokojnie wystarcza. Teraz też zrobiłem fi110.

Nie muruj za wysoko. Dojdzie Ci jeszcze pewnie 25-30cm warstw na chudziaku. Pamiętaj, że styropian pod posadzką powinien być już na wysokości Porotherma (ograniczenie mostka termicznego. Ponadto pamiętaj, że każdy cm w górę generuje spore koszty (wypełnienie fundamentów, nawiezienie ziemi na działkę itp.).

Pozdrawiam
Bartek

----------


## Daniellos_

średnica dolotu zależy od mocy kominka. Na forum pisali nawet żeby dawać 200 :jaw drop:  Ja dałem dla spokoju 160. Może i wystarczyłoby u mnie 110, bo kominek planuję mozliwie małej mocy i palenie tylko rekreacyjne, ale wiedziałem, że pod płytą fu. już nigdy nie poprawię...

----------


## B_i_U

Dużo też zależy od długości doprowadzenia i od jego załamań. Często też z jednej strony budynku mamy zazwyczaj parcie, a z drugiej ssanie wiatru.

Ja trochę boję się tego przeciągu od wlotu pod podłogą  poprzez kominek po dach. Jeśli nie zastosuje się naprawdę dobrych i szczelnych przepustnic (najlepiej z izolowaną klapką), to taki niepalący kominek strasznie wyziębia dom. Co z tego, że rura doprowadzająca i komin mają izolację, jak kominek to kawał zimnego żelastwa. Ja myślę o wkładzie z podwójną szybą.

Pozdrawiam
Bartek

----------


## Regius

> Ja tablicy wolę nie mieć. Nie lubię jak wszyscy coś ode mnie chcą (zwłaszcza przedstawiciele handlowi).


Mi akurat tablica się przydała podczas wizyty PINB w sprawie donosu sąsiadki (inaczej KB dostałby karę).
Jeśli chodzi o samą tablicę, polecam lekturę rozporządzenia ministra infrastruktury z dnia 26 czerwca 2002 r. w sprawie dziennika budowy, montażu i rozbiórki, tablicy informacyjnej oraz ogłoszenia zawierającego dane dotyczące bezpieczeństwa pracy i ochrony zdrowia (szczególnie rozdział 3).

----------


## ggdh

> Ja trochę boję się tego przeciągu od wlotu pod podłogą  poprzez kominek po dach. Jeśli nie zastosuje się naprawdę dobrych i szczelnych przepustnic (najlepiej z izolowaną klapką), to taki niepalący kominek strasznie wyziębia dom. Co z tego, że rura doprowadzająca i komin mają izolację, jak kominek to kawał zimnego żelastwa. Ja myślę o wkładzie z podwójną szybą.
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> Bartek


Miałem podobne rozterki, więc zapytałem:

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...komin-ze-stali

----------


## Peta

Panowie tablica musi być.
Już nie chodzi o to, że ktoś miły zrobi donos, będzie kara, to są po prostu podstawowe rzeczy od których budowę się zaczyna.
Tak samo nie wyobrażam sobie przyoszczędzenia i nie ogrodzenia terenu budowy chociażby zwykłą siatką leśną.

----------


## B_i_U

Tak, i zawsze na budowie nosimy obuwie z blachami, okulary, kask i kamizelkę. Nigdy nie chodzimy w krótkich spodenkach (na budowie). Staruszką ustępujemy zawsze miejsce w autobusie; samochodem nigdy nie przekraczamy dozwolonej prędkości.

Kto jest bez winy, niech pierwszy rzuci kamień.

P.S. Kto nie ma wychodka na budowie? Przyznać się. Na studiach uczyli, że to podstawa każdej budowy i od tego trzeba zacząć.

Pozdrawiam
Bartek

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Ja nie miałem, ale wiadra po dysperbicie w blaszaku stały. I czasem też przekraczam dozwoloną prędkość i zdarza się nie umyć zębów, a nawet kiedyś upiłem się do nieprzytomności, ale tablicę miałem.

----------


## Peta

B_i_U nie popadaj w skrajność...

Równie dobrze możesz nie dawać zbrojenia w fundament tylko nawrzucać kamieni, zresztą jak dobrze zagęścisz grunt to ściany też postawisz a co zaoszczędzisz to Twoje...

Paranoja...

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Nie przesadzaj. Na co drugiej budowie nie ma tablicy.

----------


## karster

Moja jest tą drugą  :wink:  czytałem przepisy i tablica musi być wymiarów minimum 70*90 cm, 4cm wysokość liter oraz mocowana w widocznym miejscu minimum 2 metry nad ziemią (? to akurat dzwine).
W najbliższym taygodniu umieszczę piękną żółtą tablicę na swojej budowie  :Smile: 

PS. Nie wiem jak sie uchowałem ale tylko raz mnie grubsza robota chciała dopaść na budowie ale się nie dałem i wytrzymałem - wiem, to nie zdrowen całe szczęście w najbliższy m tygodniu będę malował dysperbitem więc wiadra mi zostaną i tak jak Przemek pisał, mogą się przydać...
....tylko blaszaka brakuje  :tongue: 

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## karster

Ogromna prośba, powiedzcie proszę czy odsadzkę należy bez względnie robić? Fundamenty już stoją (albo dopiero). Zostało zrobić fundament pod komin (którego nie będzie ale gdyby coś za 10-20 lat się na gorsze zmieniło to będzie możliwość stosunkowo mało inwazyjnie go dobudować). Jutro powinien dojechać dysperbit więc bym już mógł gruntować no ale zostaje kwestia odsadzki. Ocieplenie będzie z 12-15 cm xps'a.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## ggdh

Miałem robić - zapomniałem  :big grin:  będę żył bez...

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Co to jest odsadzka? Wnioskuję że nie mam.

----------


## karster

To jest takie przejście łagodn3cz pionowej ściany fundamentowej na poziomą ławę fuhdamentową. Możesz nie mieć.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

No nie mam na pewno. A po co to jest?

----------


## aiki

Jak malujesz tylko dysperbitem to nie musi być. jak kładziesz ciężką izolację przeciwwodną to zrób.

----------


## B_i_U

Ja też nie wiedziałem, ale wstydziłem się powiedzieć  :oops:

----------


## karster

Aiki zrobiłem tak jak pisałeś. Wiem, że przy hydroizolacji z papy nalezy tą odsadzkę (wyoblenie) zrobić ale np na filmie instruktażowym a austrotherm'a zdaje się wspominali, że ma to wpływ rownież na samo ocieplenie (które trzeba potem specjalnie dociąć pod skosem).



Muszę z przykrością stwierdzić, że straszny problem jest kupić rury kanalizacyjne sn8 już nie wspominając o Wavinie.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## the_anonim

> Muszę z przykrością stwierdzić, że straszny problem jest kupić rury kanalizacyjne sn8 już nie wspominając o Wavinie.


Ja swoje kupowałem w Mrówce. Fakt że na zamówienie ale dwa dni i były.

----------


## karster

Oo, tam nie patrzyłem. Może przez to, że najbliższa Mrówka jest w Włocławku,ok40km ode mnie i nigdy mi tam nie jest po drodze a w necie nie szukałem na ich stronach. W innych marketach owszem.

Pisałem u Bartka w jego dzienniku o dryfixie, wkleje też u siebie:
Na budowie zawitały dwa pierwsze pustaki ceramiczne - chciałem między innymi zobaczyć, dotknąć materiału, z którego zamierzam budować swój dom. Lekko sie rozczarowałem, popękane w środku z gory na dół - to normalne? 

Poza tym pięknie wyszlifowane to one są tylko na ulotkach... 

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## ggdh

Moje pustaki również mają pęknięcia, jedne mniej, inne trochę więcej. Murarz powiedział, że to absolutnie w niczym nie przeszkadza tak długo, jak pustak nie rozlatuje się w rękach  :big grin:  i jak nie czuć czy poszczególne części nie pracują względem siebie. 

Zrób może zdjęcie pod bardziej płaskim kątem, wtedy będzie lepiej widoczna powierzchnia "szlifowania".

----------


## karster

Cześć Wam po krótkiej nieobecności.

Od razu prosto z mostu pytanie retoryczne, *Czy mi kurde nie będzie dane spokojnie tej chałupy wybudować?*  :sad: 
Malowałem fundamenty (czytaj, wykonywałem izolację przeciwwilgociową pionową ścian fundamentowych) Dysperbentem firmy ADW. Warunki aplikacji: temperatura powyżej 5'C, bez deszczu (raz lekki kapuśniaczek pruszył ale to podczas gruntowania). To co jest problemem widać na zdjęciu - popękana warstwa izolacji = brak izolacji przeciwwilgociowej. Dwa dni po malowaniu nad ranem był lekki przymrozek. Bloczki były średnio wilgotne - jedne były suche, inne były mokre a jednak obecnie widać, że nie miało to znaczenia bo dziadostwo teraz jest wszędzie do dupy.





Jak się okazało po robocie, dostarczono mi na budowę przeterminowany preparat o ok 1miesiac ale producent do tej pory nie potwierdził, że to jest właśnie powód zaistniałej sytuacji. Czekam na kontakt z ich strony.


Przy okazji pytanie, skąd te białe wykwity na izolacji? Miejscami to jest normalnie puch na 5mm wysoki.


Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## sebcioc55

No faktycznie ciagle pod gore masz  :wink: 
To cbyba jakas wada produktu. W mojej wiosce niedawno zaczeli robic fundament. Wykop potem zbrojenie w glebe, lanie ław, 2 dni potem bloczki. Potem zaraz po wymurowaniu czarne mazidlo na drugi dzień juz kleili styro od zew. Tempo prawie jak przy plycie fundamentowej  :wink:  oni sie nie przejmuja... wiem ze tak sie nie powinno ale wszyscy tak robia :/

----------


## e_gregor

Dysperbit to g...o! Wielokrotnie o tym czytałem ale sam się teraz przekonałem jak mi się przy przenoszeniu zagęszczarki urwał kawałek styropianu. Pół roku i odłazi jak skóra po opalaniu. Tam gdzie był malowany na suchych bloczkach. Sprawdziłem w garażu gdzie nakładałem na niedosuszone - zniknął praktycznie i zostały lekko brudne bloczki. Choć tanie to jednak i tak szkoda kasy...

----------


## karster

Na ryku jest cała masa preparatów do izolacji fundamentów i wielu podchodzi do tego mniej więcej tak "czarne to czarne, podobne do smoły więc dobre) a tu dupa  :big tongue: 
U mnie do piątku prace wstrzymane - w piątek przyjadą ludziska (handlowiec + jakiś spec z firmy ADW) Wstępna opinia na podstawie zdjęć jest taka, że nakładałem za grubą warstwę ale nie mogę się z tym zgodzić, gdyż są miejsca gdzie idealnie jest ok 1mm i też spękane na maksa. Polecili mi teraz pomalować to raz jeszcze znacznie droższym Izoplast RW, który niby nie wymaga zrywania starej gównianej powłoki. Niestety widziałem jak w jednym miejscu tata chciał poprawić to spękane i malując pędzlem wszystkie drobne kawałeczki się odrywały. Kolejnym problemem może być niewysezonowany beton - zarówno bloczki jak i oczywiście spoiny. Przy szybkim tempie tak jak wspomniał *sebcio* nawet bym nie zobaczył, że coś złego się dzieje bo zarówno te straszne wykwity jak i spękania wyszły minimum 2 dni po malowania. A tak, człowiek chce zrobić coś starannie to się nie śpieszy i wszystko ma swój czas się spierdolić :cool: 

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## e_gregor

A ja stwierdziłem że leję na to. Jest jeszcze folia kubełkowa u mnie więc dużo wody do fundamentu nie dotrze. A nawet jeśli? Betonowi ona nie szkodzi a że fundament izolowany to nie powinien nigdy zamarznąć. Najważniejsza izolacja to ta pozioma. To musi być szczelne.

----------


## karster

Folia kubełkowa niby nie stanowi hydroizolacji itp. Chociaż wg mnie też,przecież izoluje. Styropian ma sens gdy fundament będzie suchy...
Akurat u mnie bedzie styrodur wiec on będzie stanowił dodatkową izolację przeciwwilgociową  :Smile:  
Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## sebcioc55

> A tak, człowiek chce zrobić coś starannie to się nie śpieszy i wszystko ma swój czas się spierdolić


 :big grin: 

ach te fundamenty... trzeba było płytę robić  :wink:  już byś pewnie ściany murował

----------


## karster

Cały tydzień poza piątkiem nie byłem na budowie. No właśnie, piątek był całkiem udanym dniem. W piątek rano fundamenty nie patrząc na tysiące pęknięć izolacji czy miejsc całkowicie skruszałych wyglądały tak:




No i nie wytrzymałem:


Całość pomalowałem raz jeszcze innym preparatem. A to na skutek wizyty pana z firmy ADW, który przywiózł mi dwa małe wiaderka zdecydowanie lepszych produktów niz dysperbit (tpfuu, nigdy więcej dysperbitu). Używałem izoplast rw oraz bw. Oba są rewelacyjne i gorąco polecam. Zeby było ciekawiej, RW kosztuje 2x tyle co dysperbit ale wyjdzie koncowo ta sama cena izolacji albo i mniej. No i ten czas schnięcia... godzina max dwie i suche  :smile:  a ten zasrany dysperbit od zeszlej soboty jeszcze nie jest suchy!!!

Do tego fundamencik zyskał dwie dziurki do kanalizacji (160 +110) i nie było aż tak źle z ich robieniem.

Zamówiłem już pistolet do pianki jak i samą piankę. Jestem umówiony na telefon na dostawę xps'a, pewnie we wtorek będę kleił  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## grend

JA zrobiłem ocieplenie fundamentów razem z ociepleniem elewacji. Nie ma sensu sie spieszyć tym bardziej że zima daleko. Pod duże okna,drzwi  beton komórkowy, albo XPS  - zależy od poziomu "strachu" KB

----------


## karster

Ten mój pośpiech jest związany z obawą o ewentualne wypchanie ścian fundamentowych w czasie zagęszczania. Dodatkowo sporo łatwiej będzie koparkowemu zasypywać bo dalej dojedzie. Od frontu niby mozna by sobie darować.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## grend

> Ten mój pośpiech jest związany z obawą o ewentualne wypchanie ścian fundamentowych w czasie zagęszczania. Dodatkowo sporo łatwiej będzie koparkowemu zasypywać bo dalej dojedzie. Od frontu niby mozna by sobie darować.
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> Karol


takiej wersji to jeszcze nie słyszałem  :smile: 
Niesamowite co ludzie nie  wymyślą ....

----------


## karster

> takiej wersji to jeszcze nie słyszałem 
> Niesamowite co ludzie nie  wymyślą ....


Niesamowite jest to, co się może wydarzyć jak ktoś na przód nie pomyśli  :wink:  Pamiętaj, że każda budowa tak na prawdę jest inna. Chociaż doświadczenie dopiero zdobywam to teorii już nieco posiadam więc ja to ja ale jak ktoś inny sobie poczyta "trzeba dobrze zagęścić piasek" a ktoś inny mu gdzieś powie "olej zagęszczarkę, skoczek ci zajebiście zagęści", do tego jeszcze znajdzie Twój komentarz, że nie trzeba obsypywać fundamentów  bo później sobie je ociepli no i klapa gotowa...  :big tongue:  

Tak więc budowa-budowie nie równa  :wink: 

W moim konkretnym przypadku chcę po prostu od razu ocieplić, zrobić odwodnienie rynien, podłączyć wodę, zasypać, wyrównać teren i cieszyć się w końcu wyrównaną działką a nie wybojami (mam na oko 7 różnych, mniejszych lub większych aż po ogromną kupę piachu)  :roll eyes: 

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## B_i_U

Że dysperbit to g***o to fakt, ale u Ciebie to jakieś dziwy się stały. Jeśli wymalowałeś ponownie tymi dwoma wiadrami to i tak szczelnej izolacji na pewno nie będzie. Ale olej to i jechaj dalej z robotą. Dla samoroba to już zegar tyka do następnej zimy.

Wykuć dziury w bloczkach nie jest tak trudno, spróbuj w litym betonie  :tongue: 

Pozdrawiam
Bartek

----------


## aiki

Grend to nie styro na fundamencie ma wzmocnić do zasypania tylko obsypanie z zewnątrz. I TO wcale nie jest głupota

----------


## karster

Heh, Bartek poczuł się wywołany do tablicy (gdy pisałem o czasie wiercenia w fundamencie) No fakt, myślałem o tym co pisałeś u siebie no i akurat domyśliłem się na czym polegała różnica. Wywierciłem sobie jeden otworek na ok 10 cm w swojej ławie to domyślam się co u Ciebie było...

Druga sprawa, izolacja, zużyłem wiadra 20kg + 5kg + jedno wiadro BW 5KG (no było na styk, dolałem nawet 1litr wody ale to mało istotne). Ważne jest to, że tam gdzie wcześniejszy zasrany dysperbit zdążył wyschnąć to nowa warstwa izplast RW/ BW po już (zaryzykuję) godzinie była sucha (max 2h). Niestety było sporo miejsc, gdzie to kur*stwo było od tygodnia mokre więc i nowa warstwa się nie wysuszyła. Starałem się wcześniej to zatrzeć ile się dało ale szybko szczota była pełna i ciężko szło. Dziś pogoda iście nie-budowlana, cały dzień pada no i pozmywało wiele miejsc (tych z mokrym dysperbitem pod spodem rzecz jasna). Znowu mi ręce opadły ale już to pier*ole. We wtorek na 9:00 zamówiłem xps'a 15cm (na zewnątrz) + trochę epeesa 5cm (wnętrze fundamentów). PS. Nie wiem jak to z tymi cenami ale kupuję po 350zł netto prime S30 sythosa + transport 100zł brutto czyli cena taka sama jak w grudniu za tą grubość styro. Pianka do klejenia już zamówiona (pewnie w poniedziałek w paczkomacie będzie czekała razem z drugą paczką z pistoletem). Kupiłem insta stik na podstawie testu Sadysty (zdaje się to on robił ten obszerny test).

*aiki* Przeczytałem raz jeszcze projekt swojego domu i już nie mam wątpliwość co do chudego; daję 10cm (nie 15 ani nie  :cool:  klasy B15 (nie B7.5 ani B20), nie daję pod niego żadnej foli (ew najtańszą 0.2 tak po prostu by się łatwiej ślizgał beton po niej) no i nie zbroję go niczym (tak jest wg projektu i myślę, że ma to sens).
Wcześniej będę zagęszczał piasek średnio co 30cm (trochę nad wyrost bo zagęszczarka 150kg a dla 30cm powinna być minimum 200kg no ale zaryzykuję). U mnie jest akurat dość fajny ten piasek z wykopu bo faktycznie ma w sobie troszkę żwirku (i trochę niechcianej gliny) więc powinien się dobrze zagęszczać. Braknie mi go więc kupię pospółkę (jakoby czysty piasek słabo się nadaje do zagęszczania- potwierdzi kto?).

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## karster

Moje aktualnie rozterki, zmartwienia (przez nie np dziś od 5 rano nie spałem chociaż mogłem spać do 10 bo sobota wolna, pogoda brzydka więc i na budowę nie było szans).

1) Czy w rurze do czerpni powietrza dla kominka będzie się skraplało powietrze? Planuję zrobić to tak, że po przejściu przez fundament (dziura w ostatniej warstwie - tak mnie urządził majster) chcę dać kolano 45* x2 by zejść poniżej chudego by go nie wyziębia oraz po to by może chociaż 1-2'C to powietrze miało więcej niż na wejściu ale boję się skroplin. Jeśli wystąpią to chyba najłatwiej zbierać je po stronie czerpni bo tam chociaż jakoś wężykiem dało by się je wyssać. Ew zbiornik (zagłębienie z trójnika i liczyć na to, że mało tej wody tam będzie i odparuje. Jest też trzecia opcja - trójnik owszem ale bez dna - to co sie zbierze wsiąknie w piasek pod chudziakiem (na wysokości ławy lub nawet poniżej niej.

2) Kanalizacja i formalności - chodzi o późniejszy odbiór. Umówiłem się na wtorek na 9:00 na spotkanie z facetem, który wykonuje wod-kany ale to raczej będzie płatne szkolenie niż wykonanie bo 80zł za punkt (pewnie netto znając życie) to przy 8 punktach 640zł a to dużo za dużo jak dla mnie, samoroba

3) Pomysł na ściąganie chudego - wymyśliłem, że zrobię sobie stojaki jak czasami ludzie przy PF z tym, że moje będą raczej jak podpórki dla wędek - wbijane młotkiem w piasek, na to albo profile do GK albo jakiś kształtownik (który potem się do czegoś przyda) no i ściągać chciałem nie najlepiej po ok 2-2,5m ale są pomieszczenia nawet i po 4m a przedzielać tego na pół właśnie takimi "prowadnicami" lekko się nie che. Da radę ściągnąć na raz ok 4m szerokości? No i czym ściągać? Bo nic poza deskami aktualnie nie mam na palcu budowy. Myślałem o zakupie na szybko jakiegoś kształtownika stalowego z pobliskiej hurtowni stali.

4) czy niepotrzebna wg projektu chociażby cienka folia pod chudego ma sens (myślę tylko o łatwiejszym jego układaniu - poślizgu)?

5) Dylatacja? Dla chudego chyba nie trzeba co? A u mnie i tak będzie eps 5cm na wszystkich ścianach (chyba,że braknie o gdzieś w środku domu go nie dam)

6) Wandale - to cały czas moje zmartwienie - co chwilę u mnie są a nigdy ich nie złapałem  :sad:  No i teraz kwestia jak zabezpieczyć wodę by mi jakiś debil nie odkręcił na noc lub na kilka dni zaworu? Myślałem o skrzynkach elektrycznych ale są drogie a potrzebne mi to na może 2ms - potem będą już stały ściany i kompletne ogrodzenie. Wymysliłem, że pospawam z kątownika 40x40x4 ramę a w środku deski 25mm. Przykręcę to do wewnętrznej strony fundamentu od poziomu ławy (nikt tego nie wyrwie anie nie złamie) a na końcu odetnę flexem. Ma ktoś lepszy pomysł?

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## grend

> Grend to nie styro na fundamencie ma wzmocnić do zasypania tylko obsypanie z zewnątrz. I TO wcale nie jest głupota


Ja zdaję sobie z tego sprawę że to ma być ziemia. Jezeli murujesz i na drugi dzien wsypujesz piasek i ubijasz to faktycznie to ma sens - ale ja wolałem poczekać - niech beton zwiąże, ściany wyschna, nie doprowadzm do takiej sytuacji że woda po ścianach spływa między styro a ściane. Nie jestem ekipa która to musi zrobić od razu

----------


## grend

do chudego nie miałem foli - poziom zero miałem na ścianie z bloczków - ściągałem wagą w oparciu o ścianę z bloczków - póżniej całość robiłem dechą 5 metrowa. Robiłem "prawie" fundament pod ściany działowe. Ściany działowe mam zbudowane na XPSie. Nie miałem dyletacji

----------


## karster

> ściągałem *wagą* w oparciu o ścianę z bloczków


- nie ogarniam tego slangu, 'waga' potocznie oznacza poziomicę wodną tudzież szlaufwagę, jak tym ścigać?




> Robiłem "prawie" fundament pod ściany działowe.


 - co masz przez to na myśli?




> Ściany działowe mam zbudowane na XPSie. Nie miałem dyletacji


 - dobry patent. Mi chyba się to nie uda  :sad:  a to dla tego, że skoro będę murował z dryfixa to wszystkie warstwy muszą być na równym poziomie (chyba, że wymyślę inny sposób powiązania ścian działowych z nośnymi).

Pozdro
Karol

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

W zimie w rurze do kominka będzie zimne powietrze się podgrzewać, więc nic się nie skropli. Skropliny występują przy schładzaniu.

----------


## Regius

> 1) Czy w rurze do czerpni powietrza dla kominka będzie się skraplało powietrze? Planuję zrobić to tak, że po przejściu przez fundament (dziura w ostatniej warstwie - tak mnie urządził majster) chcę dać kolano 45* x2 by zejść poniżej chudego by go nie wyziębia oraz po to by może chociaż 1-2'C to powietrze miało więcej niż na wejściu ale boję się skroplin. Jeśli wystąpią to chyba najłatwiej zbierać je po stronie czerpni bo tam chociaż jakoś wężykiem dało by się je wyssać. Ew zbiornik (zagłębienie z trójnika i liczyć na to, że mało tej wody tam będzie i odparuje. Jest też trzecia opcja - trójnik owszem ale bez dna - to co sie zbierze wsiąknie w piasek pod chudziakiem (na wysokości ławy lub nawet poniżej niej.


Będziesz miał kominek z zamkniętą komorą spalania? Skraplaniem powietrza bym się nie przejmował. Zimą, kiedy będziesz korzystał z kominka kondensować nie powinno. Wody z deszczu też raczej nie powinno się tam wiele dostawać.
Jeśli umiejscowienie przepustu Ci przeszkadza, to ewentualnie można by wykuć nowy przepust nieco niżej tak, żeby Ci się spadki zgadzały (1-2h zabawy młotem).



> 2) Kanalizacja i formalności - chodzi o późniejszy odbiór. Umówiłem się na wtorek na 9:00 na spotkanie z facetem, który wykonuje wod-kany ale to raczej będzie płatne szkolenie niż wykonanie bo 80zł za punkt (pewnie netto znając życie) to przy 8 punktach 640zł a to dużo za dużo jak dla mnie, samoroba


Mowa tutaj o podłączeniu do sieci, czy o instalacji wewnętrznej? Bo jeśli instalacji wewnętrznej to z tego co kojarzę nie podlega ona odbiorom. Projekt w dłoń i dasz dasz radę (u mnie nie było w projekcie instalacji wewnętrznych i musiałem je sobie sam wymyślić).



> 3) Pomysł na ściąganie chudego - wymyśliłem, że zrobię sobie stojaki jak czasami ludzie przy PF z tym, że moje będą raczej jak podpórki dla wędek - wbijane młotkiem w piasek, na to albo profile do GK albo jakiś kształtownik (który potem się do czegoś przyda) no i ściągać chciałem nie najlepiej po ok 2-2,5m ale są pomieszczenia nawet i po 4m a przedzielać tego na pół właśnie takimi "prowadnicami" lekko się nie che. Da radę ściągnąć na raz ok 4m szerokości? No i czym ściągać? Bo nic poza deskami aktualnie nie mam na palcu budowy. Myślałem o zakupie na szybko jakiegoś kształtownika stalowego z pobliskiej hurtowni stali.


Pomysł ciekawy, ale nie wiem, czy nie warto po prostu na oko zatrzeć (żeby folia się nie zniszczyła i styro się w miarę dobrze układało). Chudziak nie musi być idealny. Góra chudziaka będzie na równo z górą ostatniego bloczka? Jeśli tak, to możesz dłuższą deską zaciągnąć.



> 4) czy niepotrzebna wg projektu chociażby cienka folia pod chudego ma sens (myślę tylko o łatwiejszym jego układaniu - poślizgu)?


Myślę, że możesz dać, ale wg nic się nie stanie jak nie dasz - projekt tego nie przewiduje.



> 5) Dylatacja? Dla chudego chyba nie trzeba co? A u mnie i tak będzie eps 5cm na wszystkich ścianach (chyba,że braknie o gdzieś w środku domu go nie dam)


Moim zdaniem nic więcej nie trzeba dawać



> 6) Wandale - to cały czas moje zmartwienie - co chwilę u mnie są a nigdy ich nie złapałem  No i teraz kwestia jak zabezpieczyć wodę by mi jakiś debil nie odkręcił na noc lub na kilka dni zaworu? Myślałem o skrzynkach elektrycznych ale są drogie a potrzebne mi to na może 2ms - potem będą już stały ściany i kompletne ogrodzenie. Wymysliłem, że pospawam z kątownika 40x40x4 ramę a w środku deski 25mm. Przykręcę to do wewnętrznej strony fundamentu od poziomu ławy (nikt tego nie wyrwie anie nie złamie) a na końcu odetnę flexem. Ma ktoś lepszy pomysł?


Moim zdaniem pomysł bardzo dobry. Najgorsze jest to, że jak będą chcieli, albo zainteresuje ich dlaczego to jest zabezpieczone to i tak zniszczą  :sad:

----------


## ggdh

Co do dylatacji wokoło chudziaka to zrobiłem, bo u kogoś podpatrzyłem i wydało mi się to sensowne. Później, jak już goście robili mi chudziaka rzutem po wylewkach maszynowych na firmie, powiedzieli, że mało kto robi - niestety. Mówili, że już widzieli (ich i poprawiali po innych) chudziaki, które rozepchały fundamenty albo sobie wyszły powyżej nich. Tak jest np u mnie, że w niektórych narożnikach chudziak jest ok 1.5cm powyżej ścian fundamentowych. 

Niech on sobie w czasie wiązania zwiększy wymiar o 5mm na metrze. To na 8m masz już 4cm. Zrób chudziaka od ściany do ściany i... kolejny powód do niespania w nocy.

----------


## grend

Waga to poziomnica. "Fundament" pod działówki to wykop na 20 cm, wrzucony jakies niewykorzystany drut fi6 i zalany chudziakiem

----------


## B_i_U

> Moje aktualnie rozterki, zmartwienia (przez nie np dziś od 5 rano nie spałem chociaż mogłem spać do 10 bo sobota wolna, pogoda brzydka więc i na budowę nie było szans).
> 
> 1) Czy w rurze do czerpni powietrza dla kominka będzie się skraplało powietrze? Planuję zrobić to tak, że po przejściu przez fundament (dziura w ostatniej warstwie - tak mnie urządził majster) chcę dać kolano 45* x2 by zejść poniżej chudego by go nie wyziębia oraz po to by może chociaż 1-2'C to powietrze miało więcej niż na wejściu ale boję się skroplin. Jeśli wystąpią to chyba najłatwiej zbierać je po stronie czerpni bo tam chociaż jakoś wężykiem dało by się je wyssać. Ew zbiornik (zagłębienie z trójnika i liczyć na to, że mało tej wody tam będzie i odparuje. Jest też trzecia opcja - trójnik owszem ale bez dna - to co sie zbierze wsiąknie w piasek pod chudziakiem (na wysokości ławy lub nawet poniżej niej.
> 
> 2) Kanalizacja i formalności - chodzi o późniejszy odbiór. Umówiłem się na wtorek na 9:00 na spotkanie z facetem, który wykonuje wod-kany ale to raczej będzie płatne szkolenie niż wykonanie bo 80zł za punkt (pewnie netto znając życie) to przy 8 punktach 640zł a to dużo za dużo jak dla mnie, samoroba
> 
> 3) Pomysł na ściąganie chudego - wymyśliłem, że zrobię sobie stojaki jak czasami ludzie przy PF z tym, że moje będą raczej jak podpórki dla wędek - wbijane młotkiem w piasek, na to albo profile do GK albo jakiś kształtownik (który potem się do czegoś przyda) no i ściągać chciałem nie najlepiej po ok 2-2,5m ale są pomieszczenia nawet i po 4m a przedzielać tego na pół właśnie takimi "prowadnicami" lekko się nie che. Da radę ściągnąć na raz ok 4m szerokości? No i czym ściągać? Bo nic poza deskami aktualnie nie mam na palcu budowy. Myślałem o zakupie na szybko jakiegoś kształtownika stalowego z pobliskiej hurtowni stali.
> 
> 4) czy niepotrzebna wg projektu chociażby cienka folia pod chudego ma sens (myślę tylko o łatwiejszym jego układaniu - poślizgu)?
> ...


Ad1) Skraplanie nie powinno wystąpić. Ja też nie bardzo będę miał możliwość dostępu.

Ad2) Na kanalizację wew. nie potrzebny Ci żaden papier. Na wodę już trzeba. No chyba, że coś się ostatnio zmieniło.

Ad3) Ściągaj po ścianach fundamentowych. Do 4 metrów dasz radę ściągnąć przy konsystencji S4-S5. Jeśli beton będzie gęstszy to wcześniej zgarniesz sobie grabiami (przy betonowaniu są nieodzowne). Ja kupiłem sobie profile aluminiowe o przekroju 8cm x 2cm. Mam 6m (do ściągania za długi ale do kontroli super) i 3m (w sam raz). Taki 6m to koszt około 55PLN.
W żadne stojaki na tym etapie się nie baw. Co najwyżej połóż sobie rurki na jakiś cegłach i wypoziomuj. Podpórki wbijane to zły pomysł, nadepniesz i zmieni się wysokość.

Ad4) Folię daj koniecznie, może być najtańsza.

Ad5) Dylatację po obwodzie będziesz miał ze styropianu. Dzielenie w środku nie jest potrzebne. Co najwyżej zrobi się samoistna dylatacja (pęknięcie), która w niczym nie przeszkadza.

Ad6) Tego slangu nie ogarniam  :tongue: 

Pozdrawiam
Bartek

----------


## karster

Dzięki wszystkim za odpowiedzi. Byłem 1,5 dnia na na budowie:

Narzędzie:


Efekt (może nie widać ale jest super):


- dwie osoby, dwie kreski długopisem i powoli tniemy/ topimy płytę. Płyta stoi pionowo. My po przeciwnej stronie. Układ składa sie z akumulatora 12V (może być samochód z maską do góry). Regulator obrotów od nawiewu z fso polonez no i drucik (tutaj 0,41mm 8,8 Ohm/mb, ok 40cm), dwie deseczki z wkrętami by się nie poparzyć ręką no i przewody dla wygody. Miernik cegowy tylko dla kontroli by drucika nie przepalić - dobierałem sobie prąd. Początkowo ok 2A a ostatecznie 3,5A. Drut nie był czerwony i ładnie się topiło. Może nie było szybko ale było lekko, nikt się nie męczył.

Ostateczny widok:

- biały EPS80 jest po obwodzie zewnętrznym, myślicie że jest sens dodatkowo wewnętrzne ściany nim oklejać? Przyzna, że ten cienki, giętki eps ciężko się klei na piankę - trzeba podpierać dechami. 

No i problemów ciąg dalszy - to czarne kur*stwo, dysperbit po wczorajszej ulewie (ooo tak, przyszła wiosna w całej swej okazałości  :big grin:  )zrobiło się chyba wilgotne i płyty xps'a można odrywać (nie wiem czy wszystkie ale dwie takie znalazłem. Pianka normalnie odchodzi z czarnym mazidłem (to ostatnie trzyma się jak cholera, tzn te Izoplasty RW/BW)

- musiałem ściąć 4 dodatkowe drzewa  :sad:  3 z przodu bo blokowały by docelowy wjazd do garażu, jedno obok domu bo stało by ok 100cm od fundamentu a było już duże

- nie cieszę się z faktu mniejszej ilości drzew na działce, na ostatnim zdjęciu widać baniak 5 l wody z silikonowym wężykiem - to woda brzozowa. Podłączam taką bańkę pod drzewo a następnego dnia rano mam czubate 5 l pysznej, zdrowej wody  :smile: )

- Wracając do nowego problemu (odpadających płyt styropianu), mam to tym razem w *D.* Urwać ich całkiem się nie da bo się trzymają wszystkie razem, od spodu dobrze wypełnię pianą by nie usiadły pod naporem ziemi. Myślałem aby wykonać jeszcze wzmocnienie z klej/siatka/klej ale przecież przy XPS'ie miało być to niepotrzebne więc kupię folię kubełkową na koniec (chociaż wyczytałem, że i przy xps'ie znów nie ma ona sensu, dlatego jak nie zdążę jej kupić/ założyć do zasypywania to się nawet nie przejmę chyba, że ktoś mi coś mądrego tutaj napisze  :wink:  )

*SOBOTA - zasypuję tą dziurę*/dziury.


Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Od środka nie dawaj, tylko dołóż ten styropian poziomo na podłogę. No i zewnętrzny styropian ja kleiłem tak, żeby na dole zostawić miejsce na odpływ ewentualnej wody, czyli tylko pasy pionowe i 3 placki na powierzchni.

----------


## aiki

Ziemia go dociśnie i bedzie dobrze - nawet klejony by nie musiał być.

----------


## karster

O widzisz, dobry argument a ja robiłem tak by tam powietrze nie hulało i czuję że to błąd  :sad:  
Robiłem po obwodzie i w środku sesemes/ sinusoida. Kleiłem pianą INSTA-STIC. Miało być 15mkw a ja miałem 9  :big grin:  No ale nie żałowałem jej. Każda spoina pionowa/ pozimoa była wcześniej posmarowana a potem raz jeszcze każda płyta dodatkowo krawędziami łapana jest do ścian. Oj pełno tej piany wszędzie ale szpar jako takich nie ma - nawet jak była piana to było ściskane na maska - piana wypływała a spoina miała max 1mm.

Płyty XPS'a wcale nie były idealne. Były lepsze niż to białe gówno. 
Kupowałem XPS + eps w 3wdb w Toruniu. 430brutto za xps i 166 za eps IZOTERM 038. Xps miało mi braknąć na fragment fundamentu między słupem a ścianami - miałem to gdzieś, byle czym bym tamto ocieplił a zostało mi 4 płyty (paczka + płyta) Za to tego epeesa mi brakło bo kupiłem tylko 4 paczki (1,2m3) i zabrakło mi w sumie całej paczki - kupiłem 1.5 km obok działki w Trops(albo psb?), rozmowa wyglądała mniej więcej tak:




> (ja) - dzień dobry, poproszę paczkę styropiany fasadowego 5cm eps100
> (pani) - ale ta piątka to z frezem
> (ja) - nie, nie potrzebuje frezu, poproszę bez
> (pani) - a to tylko twardy bez frezu
> (ja) - a jaki to twardy? 
> (pani) - 80'ka
> (ja) - noo, a ja chciałem przecież eps100 
> (pani) a to nie mamy...
> (ja) to wezmę ten "twardy" 80


 Jak można to to coś nazwać "twardym" kurde 100 jest miękka  :big tongue:  No ale nie ważne jako lekkie odcięcie chłodnego fundamentu oraz częściowa (bo nie kompletna) dylatacje się nada.

Morał rozmowy - "i weź tu sie człowieku buduj na wsi" tzn kupuj w wiejskim sklepie  :big grin:

----------


## karster

> Ziemia go dociśnie i bedzie dobrze - nawet klejony by nie musiał być.


Noo, też tak uważam dlatego nie kleję tej siatki (gdzieś tam nad gruntem będzie pewnie by jakieś wykończenie na tym zrobić bo sam xps nie jest gładki co mnie zdziwiło - cały jest taki w łuskach. 
Jedyne co muszę zrobić na pewno to napsikać piany wszędzie dokładnie między płytami a ławą fundamentową. 


Napiszcie mi coś na temat foli kubełkowej, proszę  :popcorn: 


Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## aiki

Folia kubełkowa ma za zadanie odprowadzić wilgoć aby styro nie butwiało.
Jak jest XPS to potrzeby nie ma.
Na kilku budowach widziałem iż łączenia płyt (tam gdzie pianka) smarują czarnym.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Kubełkami do ściany.

----------


## karster

> Kubełkami do ściany.


Noom, nie inaczej  :smile:  Ale to się jeszcze faktycznie okaże czy będą owe kubełki. XPS nie wymaga ale może i te spoiny z pianki, które nie są zakonserwowane miały by lepiej a i może folę bym dał długą aż do osadzenia ławy i liczył bym na to, że i sama ława bezpośrednio nie będzie stykać się z ewentualnym mokrym gruntem... Dobrze myślę? Czy będzie gorzej bo nie ma potem żadnej drenarki (piasek jest więc drenaż sobie chciałem darować) No i ewentualna woda będzie spływała prosto do ławy między kubełkami?

Druga sprawa, kanaliza przed piaskiem? Myślę, że osłonę do wody, która przechodzi pod ławą muszę 'raczej na pewno' dać już wcześniej by potem nie kopać grubo ponad metr w zagęszczonym piasku, a co z całą kanalizacją?  :smile:

----------


## B_i_U

Dobrze żebyś podzielił sobie docelową grubość "zasypu" na powiedzmy 3 warstwy zagęszczenia (lub 2 jeśli ubijać będziesz "skoczkiem"). Kanalizację zrób po zagęszczeniu drugiej warstwy.

Pozdrawiam
Bartek

----------


## karster

Będą 3 warstwy ale to i tak trochę za mało, będę się potem pewnie martwił...
Mam 40cm wysokość ławy + 96-10 = 86 cm ścian (część domu) a w garażu 40cm ławy + 53-10=43 cm ścian
(10 cm grubość chudego).

Tą kanalizę sugerujesz robić po zagęszczeniu środkowej/ przedostatniej czy ostatniej warstwy? Jak w czasie zagęszczania to mogę sobie nie poradzić tak się martwię  :wink:  Tzn mogę się nie wyrobić.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## e_gregor

Oj pójdzie Ci sporo piachu - mi na 140m2 po podłogach i na około 60-70cm (miejscami zostało wiecej, miejscami mniej gruntu rodzimego) poszło 6 wywrotek po 24t.

Co do folii kubełkowej - zobacz ile kosztuje. To są jakieś grosze. Wg mnie warto dać choćby jako zabezpieczenie przed gryzoniami i owadami. Odpuściłbym sobie piankowanie szczelin pomiędzy płytami na rzecz zakupu folii kubełkowej

----------


## Marcin34_Śl

trzeba dobrze zagęścić, bo dużo razy było na forum o chudziaku w powietrzu.

U Mnie pod płytę miałem tylko 40 cm piasku, ekipa miała zagęszczarkę 200 kg i za pierwszy razem nie przeszło badań,

musiałem dopiero wypożyczyć 300 kg zagęszczarkę i okazało się ok

----------


## karster

Nie strasz mnie, już się dość tego boję. Majster, który przyjedzie mi w tym pomagać (za jedyne 450zł dniówki) ma 100kg i mówi, że "jego" zagęszczarka może do 35cm zagęszcząć  :ohmy:  
Dodaje, że zawsze robi po 30cm od 10 lat i nikt nigdy się nie skarżył. 

Ponadto proponuje położyć 5cm styro pod chudego ale potem chudy już z siatką zbrojącą, co o tym myśleć? Ogólnie przydałby się styro pod chudym bo później nie będzie tyle miejsca na styropian między chudym a wylewką (max 16cm).

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## aiki

100 kg to co 15 cm max.

----------


## karster

Też tak myślę  :sad:  Może ten majster ma jakąś kosmiczną zagęszczarkę, ultradźwiękową z ZSRR.

Co tu zrobić, facet zamówiony na jutro na 8:00, kasy mało nie skasuje a sam i tak będę musiał nad tym czuwać. On dałby na 100% siatką w chudego. To jego metoda i może tylko to go ratuje przed siadaniem posadzek u klientów?

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## aiki

On się nie narobi a ty zapłacisz. Niech robi ale po Twojemu a jak nie to niech spada. Wypożyczenie zagęszczarki na weekend nie wychodzi tak drogo.

----------


## B_i_U

Zagęszczarka, którą miałem wypożyczoną (135kg) miała w papierach grubość max. warstwy 30cm. Ważne żeby piasek był nieco mokry. Najlepiej po deszczu.

To się tak dobrze mówi, żeby zagęszczać co kilka cm. Wtedy trzeba wypożyczyć zagęszczarkę na co najmniej tydzień i bujać się z taczkami albo co dziennie wzywać koparkę i płacić za jej dojazd.

Najważniejsze jest równomierne zagęszczenie. Lepiej mieć równo zagęszczone, niż bardzo ale nierównomiernie. Problem występuje  w narożnikach, tam zazwyczaj jest głębszy wykop, a zagęszczenie gorsze i chudziak wisi w powietrzu.

Styro pod chudego nie dawaj bo rzeczywiście trzeba by zbroić. Później dobrze zazbroisz (zwłaszcza w narożach) docelową posadzkę i nawet gdyby chudziak wisiał to i tak zbrojenie posadzki będzie trzymać.

Moim zdaniem super zagęszczenie pod płytę fundamentową jest niepotrzebne jeśli grubość wymienionego gruntu jest równa, a zagęszczenie równomierne. Resztę zrobi sam budynek.

Mam nadzieję Karol, że masz tani piasek bo zbankrutujesz. Nie wiem po co Ci ten majster? Przecież jesteś Samorobem. Trzymaj fason  :wink: .

Rury kanalizacyjne przeszkadzają przy zagęszczaniu, ale też chodzi o to żeby się nie nakopać później. Bez piasku też trudno prowadzić je w powietrzu. Staraj się dobrze udeptać piasek bezpośrednio pod rurami.

Weź skoczka. Trochę Cię poterepie ale będzie taniej (mniej warstw).

Skup się raczej na rurach.

Pozdrawiam
Bartek

----------


## karster

No sam nie wiem na kiego grzyba zamówiłem sobie tego majstra - miałem na myśl, że odwali za mnie brudną robotę a tym czasem chcąc mieć dobrze muszę to pilnować  :sad: 
Także sam się narobię i tak. A mogłem od niego wypożyczyć tą zagęszczarkę... Czuję, że wywalam jakieś 300zł w błoto (bo 450zł kasuje a normalnie na weekend wypożyczył bym zagęszczarkę za te 150zł). 
Jak już będziemy razem to aż do bólu - oby tylko nie padało. Piasku mam dużo z wykopu i liczę na 80-90% pokrycia zapotrzebowania. Dokupienie wywrotki/ dwóch nie pozbawi mnie reszty oszczędności. Byle tylko była jutro możliwość załatwienia na szybko na telefon piasku. Oj same stresy.

Kanalizę zrobię później, tylko osłonową rurę dla wody (fi 110) oraz do czerpni powietrze GWC (fi200) zakopię wcześniej (potem tylko do końcówek się dokopię i nie będę musiał odkopywać ich na całości kilku metrów  :smile: ) :wiggle: 

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## ggdh

Tego deszczu to się nie bój. Jak *B_i_U* napisał, łatwiej będzie ubić. W moim przypadku było tak, że skoczek na sucho tylko rozgarniał na boki, a po polaniu było już jak trzeba. No i wtedy też wziąłem zagęszczarkę. Przez 2 dni zagęszczania połączonego z układaniem kanalizacji wypompowalismy ze szpilki może 5000L wody. I pewnie dobry deszcz pozwoliłby nam tego uniknąć (sporo machania abisynką).

----------


## brochas

liczyłes może wszystkie koszta fundamentu  ?
jak wychodzi ? ile m2 zabudowy ?

----------


## karster

Tak, staram się zbierać wszystkie paragony, faktury, notować. Podsumuję niedługo. Wydaje mi sie, ze koszt wykonania fundamentów wyjdzie na poziomie ~26-28kzł. Mogłem nie kupować tych desek na szalowanie ławy i mniej wykopać piachu- bylo by o 2tys taniej.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## karster

Zgodnie z planem, w piątek odbyło się zasypywanie fundamentów. Tzn samo się nie odbyło  :wink: 
Jadna z cięższych prac na budowie jak dotąd. Zastanawiam się ile to było ton. Mój piasek z wykopu dość dobrze się zagęszczał. Lepiej niż kupowany dodatkowo, bo brakło. Płaciłem 15zł za tonę, przyjechały 3auta po 30ton (wg kierowcy... bo na aucie bylo napisane 20,7m3 a 1m3 mial ważyć ok 1,2tony. Te 90 ton to była maleńka kupeczka wielkości 1/5 tej mojej kupy piachu a do tego mój był mocno mokry po ostatniej ulewie. Takze licząc na m3 powinno wyjść ok 160m3 piasku+ jego zageszczenie x waga np 1,5tony na m3 dało by niecałe 300ton. No nie pasuje mi to ani trochę gdy przypominam sobie tą małą pryzmę piachu o rzekomej wadze 90 ton  :big tongue: 


W sobotę już w dużo mniejszym składzie (ja, brat, tata no i koparkowy) kontynuowaliśmy zasypywanie. Zostało wyrównać ostatecznie co do ostatniego cm wysokość piasku.
Potem kanaliza... nie zakopałem żadnej rury bo rano o 7tylko jeden sklep był otwarty i miał tylko jedną rurkę 110na składzie 2mb  :sad: 

Na samym początku padła zagęszczarka- swieca, filtr. Po godzinie majster przywiózł dwie kolejne ale małe bo po 80kg chociaż jedna była coś dziwnie ciężka...
Praca szła a nagle zgubił się korek od oleju więc kolejna maszyna padła. Naprawilismy tą pierwszą a po powrocie na budowę urwała się linka od startera :d
Koparka się topiła w glinie, po czym wysiadł termostat więc pojechał do domu koparkowy, załatwiłem innego i tak do 19 już sam na sam ja i koparkowy zasypywaliśmy kolejną warstwę na następy dzień.
No jak zawsze musi się coś dziać.  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## aiki

A Ty za dużo tego piachu nie nasypałeś do tych fundamentów?

----------


## karster

Wg papierów mam mieć 10cm chudego. Wyrównam deską na 9 a potem jeszcze zagęszczę ostatecznie ze 3 razy. Jak nie siądzię do tych 10 to będę mniej piasku dosypywał by ostatecznie po zagęszczeniu wyszło 10cm. Chcę szybko teraz wodę podłączyć i wlać kilka tys litrów wody w te fundamenty by jeszcze lepiej zagęścić. Boję się tego zagęszczenia. 

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## aiki

wody nie lej. wygląda na zdj tak jakby ròwno z fundamentem było.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Dlaczego nie lać wody?

----------


## karster

> wody nie lej. wygląda na zdj tak jakby ròwno z fundamentem było.


Dlaczego wody nie lać?

Moje zdjęcia są sporej rozdzielczości, dla androida przytrzymujesz grafikę->otwórz grafikę na nowej karcie a dla PC prawy klawisz myszy->pokaż grafikę (ew kliknąć rolką na opcję pokaż grafikę by a zrobić to w tle).

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## aiki

wg mnie nie potrzeba.

----------


## B_i_U

Z wodą nie przesadzaj, bo później wszystko będzie kisło pod folią. Wystarczy, że piasek jest wilgotny.

Ja bym tą ścianę fundamentową oddzielającą garaż od reszty domu obkleił styropianem co najmniej z jednej strony.

Pozdrawiam
Bartek

----------


## karster

Garaż planuję grzać minimum do 18'C jak nie 20 bo pewnie bede w nim sporo czasu spędzać wiec izolacja go od domu może być niepotrzebna. W projekcie ściana między nim a domem ma 5cm styro od strony garażu. (Piszę teraz o całej ścianie a nie fundamencie).
Dzięki za rady odnośnie wody... ale podłączyć ją i tak muszę bo będę musiał chudego podlewać, prawda? Chyba że, 60litrów wody z beczki ew 120 litrów wody na 140m2 powierzchni chudego wystarczy to się wstrzymam całkowicie z pdłączeniem wody aż do postawienia ścian.

PS. Ale piękna wiosna dziś na kujawach. I jaki długi dzień  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## B_i_U

Co do odizolowania garażu to koszt niewielki, a kto wie co będzie w przyszłości.

Ja bym się z wodą całkiem wstrzymał zważywszy na "twoich" wandali. Wody wystarczy niewielka ilość jeśli użyjesz folii, takiej naprawdę najtańszej malarskiej.

----------


## aiki

Chudy beton nie ma takich skurczów przy wiązaniu więc polewanie zdecydowanie rzadziej.
Jak Bartek napisał wystarczy przykryć.

----------


## karster

Ale czy aby Bartek nie miał przypadkiem na myśli folii pod chudym, takiej taniej by piasek nie wypijał wody z betonu? Przykrycie go od góry też jest ok ale to już jakiś tam problem nawet z uwagi na wiatr.

Bartek, nie masz obaw o złączki do wody? Widziałem u Ciebie, że masz krótki wąż do wody z korkami czyli docelowo będzie łączony.

Od razu kolejna sprawa do czytających, ma ktoś jakieś doświadczenie z stropem filigran? Czas wykonania stropu jaki i mniejszy znacząco koszt szalunku, stempli jest kuszący.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## aiki

Nie malarska to od góry. rzucisz łopatę piachu na nia i wiatr jej nie straszny.

----------


## B_i_U

Bartek nie miał.  :wink: 

Fakt, że wcześniej również pisałem o taniej folii (ale budowlanej izolacyjnej czarnej) pod chudziaka. Teraz o jeszcze tańszej, która przyklei się za pomocą wody do chudziaka. Oczywiście musisz ją czymś jeszcze przyłożyć (deski, pustaki itp.)

----------


## karster

Nie pomyślałem o tak prozaicznym sposobie jak dociśnięcie tej foli piaskiem

----------


## MMark.

Cześć. Chciałbym się przywitać w Twoim dzienniku. Wiszę że prace pełną parą idą już. 
Powiedz mi ile masz fundament powyżej terenu wysunięty i ile styropianu planujesz dać. Pytam bo mam właśnie rozkminę z projektantem. On chce standardowo Fundament podnieść 30cm powyżej gruntu. Nie pasuje mi to za bardzo bo mam spadek terenu ok 50cm i od salonu wyszło by mi jakieś 80cm wtedy...

----------


## B_i_U

> Bartek, nie masz obaw o złączki do wody? Widziałem u Ciebie, że masz krótki wąż do wody z korkami czyli docelowo będzie łączony.


A co złego jest w złączkach. Nawet jakby przeciekało to będzie to przed wodomierzem i nie mój problem. Rura fi40 więc o spadki ciśnienia się nie martwię. Ja będę miał bardzo długi odcinek do podłączenia (woda biegnie z tyłu działki).

----------


## 19TOMEK65

Wpisuję się do dziennika.

Kilka dni temu rozmawiałem z fachowcami , którzy robią m.in. przyłącza wodne do budynków. Ich zdaniem najlepiej zagęszcza woda. 
Woda pociągnie piach w każdą szczelinę, dotyczy to zwłaszcza brzegów i kątów. Na środku ubijaczka zawsze ubije , ale brzegi ?

Coś w tym jest , bo widziałem już zasypane i ubite fundamenty , a po deszczu zapadnięcia i dziury .

Pozdrawiam 

Tomek

----------


## karster

Witam nowych aktywnych czytajacych *Tomka* oraz *MMark'a*.

Po kolei, obecnie fundament wystaje ok dwóch bloczków ppt a dojdzie jeszcze cały pustak ceramiczny + spoiny. Także będzie to ok 60cm dla aktualnego stanu. OK 10-15 cm zostanie wyrównane a wówczas z przodu przewidziane są 3 stopnie po 15cm więc 45cm od docelowego poziomu trawnika. 

Widziałem film jakiś czas temu na YT z PW, fila w Płocku i tam właśnie też mówili o zagęszczaniu wodą, jakoby była by najskuteczniejsza:
https://youtu.be/yTWKXSQRvvg?t=16m30s

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## aiki

Majster na polibudę poszedł?

----------


## ggdh

Z tym zagęszczaniem wodą to już pisałem - do dzisiaj śni mi się machanie abisynką na szpilce  :roll eyes:

----------


## aiki

Zagęszczanie wodą jak się nie używa zagęszczarki ok. W narożnikach wystarczy kawał drąga i się zagęści. A tak to ma się pełno wody pod chudym która później wychodzi nie wiadomo ile czasu. 
Nie abym był przeciwny tylko uważam, że jeśli się robi zagęszczarką i do tego przykłada to woda niepotrzebna.

----------


## karster

> uważam, że jeśli się robi zagęszczarką i do tego przykłada to woda niepotrzebna. .



No niby się przykładałem, szło jak krew z nosa. Warstwy średnio 20cm (zagęszczarki 80/100kg) od 3 do 5 razy zagęszczana dana warstwa, narożniki przytrzymywałem zagęszczarkę unosząc tył, dociskając - było widać różnicę w osiadaniu gruntu. No i ostatecznie raz jeszcze te narożniki babą lub kawałkiem belki tudzież drąga kawałem dobiję ile się da. 
No ale mimo tych zagęszczeń bywało tak że pręt żebrowany fi12 wciskałem na 3-4 cm a innym razem na 20 - mówili mi tubylcy, że to przez żwirek a innym razem glina nie puszczała pręta. Także obawy nadal mam co do zagęszczenia. Może muszę poczekać po prostu na jakieś większe opady deszczu (bo podłączenie wody za namową Bartka chyba na razie sobie odpuszczę z uwagi na zasranych wandali - tyle razy tam jeżdżę i tylko ślady w okolicy ich grasowania widać a ich nie mogę dorwać)., Jak po deszczu zobaczę wgłębienia, zapadnięcia to będę lał wodą. Jakieś tydzień-dwa czekania by mnie jakoś super chyba nie zbawiło.


Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## aiki

Glina ble.... Glina sie nie zagęszcza. nalejesz na nią wody to sie ciasto zrobi a jak woda wyschnie to glina zmniejszy swą objętość.

----------


## karster

Bryły gliny nawet takie mniejsze jak ziemniak/ mandarynka były odrzucane - przynajmniej przeze mnie/ tatę i gdy się patrzyłem...
Generalnie tan mój cały teren działki jakiś taki dziwny jest. Głębiej w wykopie był sobie taki lekko pomarańczowy piasek (żwir/ piasek i trochę (to się chyba mówi) iłów/gliny). Co się dało to się odrzucało. Ale przy wierzchu jak koparka jeździła to metro obok ziemia pływała. Baa, nie musiała to być koparka - jak sam nogami skakałem w kilku miejscach to miałem wrażenie że pod spodem jest poduszka powietrzna i za chwilę się zarwie/ wpadnę do dziury  :big grin: 

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## aiki

To jak masz taki grunt to nie zakładaj drenażu bo jak osuszy to Ci cały budynek siądzie.

----------


## karster

> To jak masz taki grunt to nie zakładaj drenażu bo jak osuszy to Ci cały budynek siądzie.


No nie założyłem... ale myślałem o nim.

PS. Jak by miał siadać to byle równomiernie  :wink:  Pewnie każdy by tak chciał. U mnie oszacowałem, ze fundamenty ważą ok 90 ton ale znaczna część jest pod domem a nie garażem. Mam nadzieję, że mi garaż się nie odłamie od domu.

No i tak poza tym wszystkim, to głębiej - np w miejscu osadzenia ław nie ma takich strasznych warunków gruntowych. Niektórzy bywalcy twierdzą, że mam super warunki gruntowe no ale ja się nie znam - wolał bym lepsze  :big tongue: 

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## 19TOMEK65

Do aiki
Duże ilości wody przed wylaniem chudego mogą znaleźć się z w podłożu z m.in. w wyniku dużych opadów deszczu. Więc to nie problem. Pytanie jest tylko takie czy inwestor jest przekonany że zagęszczenie wodą jest skuteczne. 
Najlepiej zrobić próbę w narożniku. Jakie prawdopodobieństwo , że sądzie ?

Tomek

----------


## ggdh

Moim zdaniem całkiem spore. Tak było przynajmniej u mnie. Przy ścianach i narożnikach wyraźnie bardziej siadało.

----------


## 19TOMEK65

No właśnie.
Wiadomo , na budowie i w życiu wszystko jest ważne , ale polanie wodą piasku nie wydaje się zbyt skomplikowane , ale jak ktoś ma swoją studnię i pomagierów nieletnich  ....
Widziałem u szwagra ( bo gdzie jak nie u SZWAGRA ) jak listwa cokołowa w kilku miejscach wisi na podłogą 2 - 3 mm. A zagęszczaliśmy do upadłego z pełną determinacją !

Tomek

----------


## B_i_U

Dlatego dom trzeba budować dłuuuugo. Wtedy wszystko ma czas się uleżeć, dopasować, pęknąć itp. Wszystkie "kwiatki" powinny zdążyć wyjść przed końcowymi warstwami.

----------


## karster

I tym właśnie sposobem mogłem zobaczyć u siebie problemy z ławą fundamentową i izolacją przeciwwilgociową pionową czy dalej idąc, odpadającym styropianem. Budując ekspresowo nie zobaczył bym żadnego z nich  :wink: 

Na razie piasek sobie leży, nic się nie dzieje. Może jutro pojadę wyrównywać ostatecznie, kopać pod wszelkie rury a jest tego trochę...
Skupić się też muszę na ogrodzeniu na gotowo działki - muszę zrobić szalunek cokołu do ogrodzenia boku i tyłu (przód jest tymczasowy siatką leśną + tymczasowa brama właśnie się robi przy pomocy taty).

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## karster

Piątek - akcja kanalizacja. Wykopy ręcznym przenośnikiem materiałów sypkich, smarowanie - napoje gazowane, butelkowe, warunki klimatyczne - koszulka zbędna, opalenizna już w marcu zaznaczona. 
Sobota - kończenie kanalizacji, zasypywanie, ostateczne zagęszczanie zagęszczarką. 
Dalsze prace - czekam na deszcz- niech mi zrobi klepisko. 
W najbliższych planach szalowanie cokołu pod ogrodzenie + zamknięcie działki (brama tymczasowa pospawana już/ dopiero czeka), równolegle z laniem cokołu mam zamiar wylać chudziaka a kilka dni później murować ściany.

Drobne spostrzeżenia nabyte podczas zdobywania zdolności Norka:
- rury magnaplast są dobrej jakości, SN8, sztywne, mocne, kształtki super. 
- rury tej samej firmy szare PP są lepsze niż niektóre chińskie rury pomarańczowe - czuć to w rękach
- kupcie oryginalne środki poślizgowe, są lepsze niż ludwik
- po solidnym deptaniu nożnym, przy wadze deptacza 80+ zużyłem więcej piasku na zasypanie rur niż go wydobyłem a przecież jeszcze wrzuciłem do dziur rury 110/ 160mm. Trochę mnie to przestraszyło że jednak mam słabo zagęszczony piasek więc czekam na deszcze a podobno nacierają nad moją budowę już jutro.
- lokalny instalator wod-kan wycenia swą pracę na 80zł/pkt (pkt to klasycznie każda rurka, przepust dla powietrza do kominka to np 2 punkty). U mnie wyszło 15 punktów = robocizna = 1200zł (nawet po negocjacjach nie zeszło by mniej niż 800zł). Zrobiłem sam, tzn tata pomagał ale pomysły moje. Raczej zgodne ze sztuką - błędy ewentualne wyjdą w przyszłości...
Wydałem razem z rurami dla GWC (fi200, kolanka i3sztuki + 2x1mb, drogie strasznie) nieco ponad 1000zł.

Fotki? A i jest kilka takich:

















Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## B_i_U

Te Żubry za bardzo odwracają uwagę od meritum. Czemu te rury w dwóch kolorach? Miałeś w projekcie rury fi50 podziemne?
Ta satysfakcja po własnoręcznie wykonanej pracy jest bezcenna, zwłaszcza jeśli robi się coś pierwszy raz. To jak endorfina u biegacza.

Pozdrawiam
Bartek

----------


## karster

Rury fi50 są dodatkowo już dla mniejszego kucia w ścianach albo do skroplin do kominka tak wrazie W. 
Jest dosłownie kilka krótkich fi110 szarych ale b. dobrej jakości wyobraź sobie, że u mnie w okolicy dopiero w czwartym sklepie dostałem pomarańczowe fi110- wszyscy potaniają jak tylko można... (no prawie wszyscy) i wlaśnie ci prawie wszyscy jednego dnia wykupili wszystkie krótkie pomarańczowe fo110 z jedynego sklepu z takimi rurami. Zostały same 3mb...

A żubr nie jest taki zły, zależy od partii. Czasami jest taki dobry, że aż dzik.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## KptPlaneta

Witam!!

Co tu taka cisza? Jakies postepy?

Za miesiac zaczynam budowe niedaleko Ciebie wiec pewnie wprosze sie na jakas wizytacje  :big grin: 

Pozdrawiam,
Krzysiek

----------


## karster

Ano witam  :Smile: 

Cisza na forum nie oznacza ciszy na budowie  :wink:  aczkolwiek u mnie budowa idzie bardzo powoli. Akurat wczoraj, tj w piątek nastąpiły pewne ruchy...
Mam ukończony SZ. Tzn wylałem chudego. Jedną gafę strzeliłem ale w porę spojrzałem do projektu i się ogarnąłem. Zdjęcia niedługo. Kupiłem też na razie ok 2080 sztuk porothermu dryfix. Chciałbym jeszcze w kwietniu zacząć kłaść pierwszą warstwę a dokładniej w ostatnim tygodniu kwietnia.

Wesołych Świąt  :Smile: 
Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## B_i_U

Przyznaj się, co to za gafa.
SZ (stan zero) to dopiero wylewka właściwa na styropianie. Chyba, że to inny skrót  :roll eyes: .
Ile płaciłeś za pustaczka?
Dawaj zdjęcia.

Pozdrawiam
Bartek

----------


## karster

Poważnie z tą wylewką na styropianie? Myślałem, że wylewka na styropianie czyli ta, w której jest np podłogówka... ja mam obecnie wylewkę (tzw chudziak, u mnie akurat b15) na piasku. Potem na ty pójdzie styropian a na niego ostateczna wylewka no ale to już wykańczanie przecież (po SSZ).

Gafa taka, że klatka schodowa jest niżej, tzn podłoga bo pod nią jest schowanek (z którego się cieszę). Nniechcący za dużą powierzchnię zaniżyłem. O ok 1m za długie to obniżenie chudego chciałem zrobić. No niby nie problem bo na wylanego chudego w tym miejscu mógłbym wylać kolejne 36cm betonu ale to lekkie marnowanie pieniędzy. Także mam taki mały kawałek 1x2,1m do podsypania piaskiem, zagęszczenia tudzież udeptania (bo po taki mały kawałek nie chcę mi się po zagęszczarkę jechać) no i wylani 200litrow betonu.

Fotki jakieś wrzucę za kilka minut

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## karster

Zrobiłem też mały kawałek cokołu pod ogrodzenie. Wielka szkoda, że nie zdążyłem zaszalowac tego więcej bo zaklepałem o 3m3 betonu więcej ale musiałem odmówić.


Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## Kamil_

Witam!

Przewałkowałem temat od samego początku, na wstępie podziwiam, że mimo mega pecha i przeciwności losu (wandalizm patologi, zakopanie się auta, błędów popełnionych w niektórych momentach) walczysz dalej!.
Ale pamiętaj! Co Cię nie zabije to Cię wzmocni!

Też zamierzam wystartować i cisnąć sam, dlatego mam kilka pytań:

1. Rozumiem, że do zabezpieczenia hydroizolacji tylko i wyłącznie izoplast R-W oraz  izoplast B-W. 
Nie przyglądałem się specyfikacji, ale czym one się różnią?
Który gdzie dać?

2. Jak w końcu z tą zaprawą na bloczki? Ma być wapno czy nie? A może jakoś jeszcze inaczej proponujesz?

3. Jakie w końcu rury kanalizacyjne mam poszukiwać? Ktoś kiedyś mi polecał http://www.pipelife.com/

4. Jak to jest z tym styropianem w końcu. Dawać do środka czy nie dawać? 

5. Styropian zewnętrzny niektórzy oklejają siatką i zaciągają oraz dodatkowo znowu malują dysperbitem.

6. Jak to jest z tą folią kubełkową bo filmy muratora mówią, ze kubełkami do środka, a inne poradniki każą na zewnątrz.....?

7. Też decyduję się na Dryfix, jaką grubość stosujesz u siebie? Na to dajesz jakieś ocieplenie? Jakie?

8. Ostatecznie widzę, że dałeś folię pod chudziaka, też opinii miliony, że nie trzeba w ogóle, a inni, ze piasek wypija wodę z betonu i też źle...


Pozdrawiam wszystkich komentujących  :smile:

----------


## karster

Witaj *Kamil_*  :smile: 

AD1. Oba są dobre, po prostu jeden jest nieco droższy i wydaje mi się jeszcze lepszy ale i ten pierwszy jest dobry, ehh gdybym to na niego trafił od początku  :wink: 

AD2. Zasada jest prosta - tam gdzie jest wilgoć nie stosuje się wapna. Z drugiej strony murowanie bez wapna jest po prostu cięższe. U mnie w większości wapna nie było. Dopiero jak murarz przyjechał na te swoje 3 dni to razem z plastyfikatorem dodawał odrobinę wapna. Z drugiej strony starałem się zapewnić suchość ścian fundamentowych ( pkt1 niestety u mnie jest taki sobie więc średnio wyszło - dobrze, że mam XPS'a, on wody nie przepuści)

AD3. Oni chwalą się, że są na równi z Wavinem. U mnie w okolicy mają skład (a może nawet jakieś zakłady) w Toruniu. Ceny dość dobre (przez telefon dostałem dużo lepsze niż na ich oficjalnych cennikach). Nie zadbałem o rury wcześniej i kupowałem z marszu u siebie w sklepach. Bylo różnie, okolica widać biedna bo dobre rury ciężko było znaleźć ale się udało w czwartym sklepie rury firmy Magnaplast SN8. Ogólnie polecam, jestem z nich zadowolony. Nawet szare rury tej firmy są bardzo twarde, fi110 nie złamałem w rękach a tanie szare rurki jedną ręką potrafię zniszczyć  :wink: 

AD4. To Twoja wola, tani styropian na cały fundament w środku nie uszczupli Ci portfela. Jakbym robił raz jeszcze to dał bym tego styropianu jeszcze więcej niż dałem  :wink: 

AD5. EPS-> siatka + klej, XPS -> nic nie musisz dawać. Malowanie dodatkowo już zatartego styro niby jest niezgodne ze sztuką ale może to metoda na jego gorszą chłonność wody względem XPS'a (tzn więcej chłonie wilgoci taki EPS niż XPS)

AD6. Folia kubełkowa jest po to aby wilgoć spływała swobodnie po styropianie na dół. Jeśli dasz kubełkami na zewnątrz to cała ta istota sprawy nie zajdzie. Więc jeśli dawać folie kubełkową to tylko kubełkami do styropianu. Pzy XPS nawet folia kubełkowa nie jest potrzebna ale to tania rzecz zwłaszcza w internecie więc dałem.

AD7. Dryfix PW 25, na to 20cm grafitu. 

AD8. Folia pod chudego nie jest wymagana (w projekcie też jej nie było) ale kupiłem niedrogą folię (62zł za 100mkw x3 z czego tylko połowę użyłem)) więc folię dałem. Dla samego łatwiejszego układania betonu warto ją dać. Poza tym nie wiem jak to dokładnie jest ale sporo opinni jest takich, ze piasek wypija wodę/ mleczko z betonu a to nie jest dla zdrowe dla betonu. Raczej nie zaszkodzi danie foli. *To nie jest docelowa hydroizolacja.* 

Ogólnie nie ma co sobie zawracać głowy tanimi kwestiami typu folia kubełkowa, folia pod chudego - to są tanie, bardzo tanie elementy - lepiej dać nawet dla spokojniejszego snu  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## karster

Cześć Wam, mam pilne, szybkie pytanie (szybkie bo planuje zacząć murowanie scian we wtorek 9 maja- pierwsza warstwa) pytanie brzmi czy perlit, którym chciałem zasypać pierwszą warstwę nie utrudni murowania następnej na piankę? Chodzi o ewentualne wszędobylskie drobinki perlitu...

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## ProStaś

No aż tak lekki perlit to nie jest, aby oblepiać piankę i przeszkadzać w murowaniu. Nie kupuj zbyt drobnej frakcji. 
Będzie spoko, ale jak się boisz, to zawsze możesz tą drugą warstwę wymurować również na zaprawie...

pzdr

----------


## karster

Pierwszą warstwę będę robił w ramach tzw szkolenia wspólnie z facetem od wienerbergera. Raczej przy kolejnej już mi nie pomogą. Spróbuję mimo wszystko dać ten perlit. Frakcja jest tam jakaś typowa do zasypywania- dzwoniłem do znanej,firmy z Bełchatowa, nie jest zbyt gruby... jak bedzie problem to mocno będę go wymiatał zmiotką ew powietrzem. Wolę zasypać mniej a zasypać niż wcale go niedawać bo czuję w nim (tym perlicie) ciepełko  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## ggdh

Nie syp całego pustaka, ale zostaw z 1cm pusty. SOLVED  :cool: 

Aha. Czasem nie ma wiać przez następne kilka dni? Jak będzie to współczuję... Leć po maskę do jakiegoś Liroya.

----------


## karster

Maskę? Taką do malowania? Kupię pewnie w sklepie z farbami... a co do masek, przeczytałem opis pianki dryfix na puszce i chyba musze OP1 sobie załatwić... tyle tam ostrzeżeń. Jako jedno z pierwszych napisane jest "podejrzewa się, że wywołuje raka" no nieźle- co nas nie zabije to nas wzmocni  :wink:  
-nie mylić z młotkiem pięciokilowym

PS. 8maja może będzie bardziej łaskawy z pogodą.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## Kamil_

> Pierwszą warstwę będę robił w ramach tzw szkolenia wspólnie z facetem od wienerbergera. Raczej przy kolejnej już mi nie pomogą. Spróbuję mimo wszystko dać ten perlit. Frakcja jest tam jakaś typowa do zasypywania- dzwoniłem do znanej,firmy z Bełchatowa, nie jest zbyt gruby... jak bedzie problem to mocno będę go wymiatał zmiotką ew powietrzem. Wolę zasypać mniej a zasypać niż wcale go niedawać bo czuję w nim (tym perlicie) ciepełko 
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> Karol


Bez problemu umówiłeś się na ułożenie pierwszej warstwy?
Z tego co słyszałem to wygląda to tak, że przyjeżdża człowiek w przysłowiowym garniturku i Ci mówi jak masz to robić.
Ewentualnie pomoże ustawić z 4-5 pustaków,

Jaką grubość dryfixa dajesz?
Czym później to ocieplasz?
Jaką papę dajesz na bloczki pod pierwszą warstwę pustaków?

----------


## karster

> Bez problemu umówiłeś się na ułożenie pierwszej warstwy?


http://www.pierwszawarstwa.pl/ "umówiłem się" bez problemu



> Z tego co słyszałem to wygląda to tak, że przyjeżdża człowiek w przysłowiowym garniturku i Ci mówi jak masz to robić.
> Ewentualnie pomoże ustawić z 4-5 pustaków,


No też tak słyszałem, ale to chyba zależy od konkretnego "człowieka w garniturku"

Odpowiedzi na poniższe pytania padły nie raz ale napiszę grzecznie bo pytasz  :wink:  



> Jaką grubość dryfixa dajesz?


 P+W 25cm



> Czym później to ocieplasz?


 grafit 20cm (ze wskazaniem na pominięcie swisshitu - dawny swisspor)



> Jaką papę dajesz na bloczki pod pierwszą warstwę pustaków?


 Czarna mamba (akurat swisspor i wg mnie super produkt).



PS. Sadysta mi odpisał na pw, że perlit może fruwać po psiknięciu pianką. No daje mi to do myślenia.  :sad:  Co tu zrobić. Nasypać te 2cm niżej to też nie takie proste chyba, że dwa dni będę sypał bardzo wolno. Chyba że nasypać ok 20cm a nie 25cm i wtedy luz.


Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## karster

*Albo!* Wsypać na szybko 15-20cm, pozamiatać, przedmuchać i murować na piankę drugą warstwę. Jak już druga warstwa będzie zrobiona to wsypać jakąś tam ilość perlitu raz jeszcze. Niektóre kanały będą miały więcej nasypane, inne mniej. Jedne bedą pianką oddzielone a inne do samego dołu.

Czy to nie będzie lepsze rozwiązanie niż sobie darować całkiem perlit? Tzn różne ilości perlitu w komorach/ kanałach porothermu zamiast wcale go nie dawać?



PS. Cieszy mnie ten widok:

Zwiastuje przejście do kolejnego etapu budowy domu z jednoczesnym pozostawieniem brudnego betonu, błota na długi czas. Koniec zabawy w ziemi na ładnych parę tygodni (no bo z murarki to i schody i taras trzeba zrobić więc pewnie jakiś fundament bo kostka brukowa na tarasie średnio mi się podoba).

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## ProStaś

Nie kombinuj. Zasyp normalnie pustaka perlitem - nie pamiętam, ale ja miałem chyba frakcję 150 - i przecież sam z siebie nie będzie latał po budowie. :roll eyes: 

Możesz dla spokojności ducha przed nałożeniem pianki zmoczyć pustaka z zasypanym perlitem. Np. jakimś opryskiwaczem.
Proszek stanie się cięższy i nie będzie przeszkadzał w nakładaniu pianki, a woda pustakom i piance nie zaszkodzi.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Nie kombinuj. Zasyp normalnie pustaka perlitem - nie pamiętam, ale ja miałem chyba frakcję 150 - i przecież sam z siebie nie będzie latał po budowie.
> 
> Możesz dla spokojności ducha przed nałożeniem pianki zmoczyć pustaka z zasypanym perlitem. Np. jakimś opryskiwaczem.
> Proszek stanie się cięższy i nie będzie przeszkadzał w nakładaniu pianki, a woda pustakom i piance nie zaszkodzi.


Dobry pomysł, pustaki i tak powinieneś zwilżyć. Jest też opcja aby drugą warstwę kleić na klej z wora, a reszcze lecieć na piankę. 

BTW pamiętaj o rusztowaniu na kółkach, to must have każdego samoroba  :wink:

----------


## Daniellos_

Zasyp do pełna aby się nie narobić specjalnie i jakąś szczotą ze sztywnym włosiem wymieciesz z 1cm. Zwilżenie też dobry pomysł. Możesz nawet "polać" pistoletem z węża. Ceramika i perlit szybko wciągną.

----------


## ggdh

Oj inżyniery inżyniery... 

Karol, zostaw ciut puste w pierwszej warstwie, żeby pianka miała większą powierzchnię styku.. Pustak drugiej warstwy opierdziel pianką jakby nigdy nic, odczekaj chwilę niech lekko złapie, a potem odwróć pustak pianką w dół. Kładziesz i następny.

----------


## karster

Też już o tym myślałem. Może właśnie dlatego, że owszem mam inż ale i mam jeszcze mgr  :big grin: 
W teori mgr inz: Mogę Gówno Robić I Nieźle Żyć, w praktyce jednak nie ma różnicy.  :wink: 

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## Regius

Jak postępy?
Pierwsza warstwa opanowana, czy palety z porothermem jeszcze nie rozfoliowane?

----------


## karster

Ano od dwóch tygodni czekam na przyszły wtorek 9maja bo wtedy jestem umówiony na szkolenie z układania pierwszej warstwy. Dłuży mi się nieziemsko. Perlit też leży już na budowie- jest na tyle miękki, że nie boję się oz to, że nie wyrównam drugiej warstwy.

Tylko ta pogoda nie napawa optymizmem  :sad: 

PS. To normalne, że papa odłazi od fundamentu po zgrzaniu? Wilgoć z bloczków wychodzi i może się odkleja. Generalnie nie jest to wielki problem bo sciany docisną ale boję się o wszelkie filarki wąski by ich potem ktoś przypadkiem (lub wandale celowo) nie przewrócił. 
Zostało mi do szalowania jakieś 30-40 metrów cokołu do ogrodzenia ze 120mb, potem grucha z betonem i zakładam panele- w końcu będę miał zamkniętą działkę  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## aiki

Normalnie pod pape się gruntuje i potem zgrzewa ale na fundamencie docisnie.

----------


## karster

Noo właśnie, a grunt moze byc z przeciętnego mazidla do izolacji przeciwwilgociowej? Czy chodzi o jakis lepik na zimno lub nawet klasyczny lepik na gorąco?

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## karster

Mam takie cwane pytanie, czy mogę przy wznoszeniu ścian z porothermu 25cm w miejscu gdzie na 99% będzie skrzynka rozdzielacza wstawić 4 pustaki 11,5cm (2 w szeregu/ x2)? Po to by już nie kuć pod skrzynkę. Podobnie kombinowałem zrobić pod skrzynię bezpieczników - tam akurat 3 pustaki jeden nad drugim. Powstały by z tego zagłębienia o głębokości sporej bo aż 13,5cm (25-11,5) w ścianie *nośnej* i wymiarach ok 100x50cm (rozdzielacz), 50x75cm (bezpieczniki). Jedna dziura nad drugą, w ścianie przy której są też schody ale równoległej do nich (czyli wspartych na innej, prostopadłej ścianie). Czy jest to bezpieczne?

Ściana, o której mowa zaznaczona jest czerwoną strzałką:




Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## dez

Jak będziesz kuć to i tak oslabisz ścianę. Też jestem na tym etapie i robię taką samą wnękę. Mam akurat jedno wolne L19 i wstawię je nad otwór co powinno załatwić temat osłabienia ściany nośnej.

----------


## karster

No kucie na pewno osłabi ściane, nadproże to fajny pomysł ale u mnie ściany na piankę będą klejone z tym nadprożem byłaby rzeźba.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## ggdh

Chyba nic się nie stanie jak jedną warstwę osadzisz na zaprawie, byle byś wierzch idealnie zlicował z resztą warstwy?

----------


## karster

No wtedy się nic nie stanie ale żeby zlicować wierzch pustaka klejonego zaprawą z tymi na piankę to będzie trzeba coś docinać. Wszystko da się zrobić a w tym wszystkim chodzi o to by jak najmniej się narobić (jeśli nie teraz to później)

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## aiki

W miejscu gdzie ma być wnęka na czas wiązania pianki albo nawet warstwy pustaków całych nad wnękami wstaw połowke bez pianki i bez zaprawy. Potem ja wyjmiesz. Jak z gory przyjdzie warstwa to docisnie.

----------


## B_i_U

Dobrze kombinujesz Karol z tymi węższymi pustakami. Nic się nie bój, będzie mocniej niż przy późniejszym kuciu.

Ja być może drugi dom będę murował z Porothermu (cena Solbetu wciąż rośnie) więc czekam na Twoje spostrzeżenia.

Pozdrawiam
Bartek

----------


## karster

Aiki, dokładnie taki mam plan, ew kawałek papieru podłożę by nadrobić grubość spoiny z pianki jeśli będzie inna niż zero.

Trzymajcie kciuki, proszę - to jutro uda się zrobić pierwszą warstwę a i może perlitu nasypać. 

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## B_i_U

Może film jakiś nakręcisz jak specjalista muruje  :wink:

----------


## karster

No chciałem ale nie mam statywu do telefonu/. aparatu  :big grin:  a nie zdąży przyjść - może chociaż taki krótki 5-10 minut z ręki  :wink:  
Do tego oczywiście musi być pogoda no i chwila wolnego czasu.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## karster

Chcę kupić jakąś piankę niskoprężną lub klej do syto (Bartek chyba ubiegł mnie z kupnem od anonima kleju Tytan)
Zamierzam kleić również pionowe spoiny w porothermie dryfix dla poprawy szczelności, a nawet chyba dodam dodatkowo pas pianki w środku pustaka (pianki dryfix daje się 2 warkocze po bokach a ja dołożę dodatkowo zwykłej taniej piany w środku). Chcę uniknąć spotykanego zjawiska dmuchania z gniazdek Dlatego najbardziej zależy mi na zaklejeniu pionowych spoin - chociaż jednym cienkim warkoczem.

Jeden ze sprzedawców ma jednocześnie 
http://allegro.pl/klej-do-styropianu...067283803.html
http://allegro.pl/klej-do-styropianu...063486348.html
(wcześniej u niego kupowałem instastica no ale jest kilka zł droższy a tu chodzi tylko o wypełnienie otworów no i żeby była *niskoprężna* tak myślę)

A co Wy  tym myślicie?

----------


## sebcioc55

> Chcę kupić jakąś piankę niskoprężną lub klej do syto (Bartek chyba ubiegł mnie z kupnem od anonima kleju Tytan)
> Zamierzam kleić również pionowe spoiny w porothermie dryfix dla poprawy szczelności, a nawet chyba dodam dodatkowo pas pianki w środku pustaka (pianki dryfix daje się 2 warkocze po bokach a ja dołożę dodatkowo zwykłej taniej piany w środku). Chcę uniknąć spotykanego zjawiska dmuchania z gniazdek Dlatego najbardziej zależy mi na zaklejeniu pionowych spoin - chociaż jednym cienkim warkoczem.
> 
> Jeden ze sprzedawców ma jednocześnie 
> http://allegro.pl/klej-do-styropianu...067283803.html
> http://allegro.pl/klej-do-styropianu...063486348.html
> (wcześniej u niego kupowałem instastica no ale jest kilka zł droższy a tu chodzi tylko o wypełnienie otworów no i żeby była *niskoprężna* tak myślę)
> 
> A co Wy  tym myślicie?


ja myślę ze to będzie kupa roboty  :wink:  ale jak najbardziej uszczelnienie pionowej szczeliny pianka niskoprezną bedzie skuteczne. Natomiast ten dodatkowy warkocz przy murowaniu to chyba niepotrzebny....

----------


## karster

> ja myślę ze to będzie kupa 
> .
> .
> .
> roboty


Kupa/ nie kupa - będą 2 pistolety i dwie osoby do murowania, standardowo ja i mój Tata. Faktycznie, pionowa spoina jest ważniejsza (tylko jedno pióro/wpust będę kleił - to od strony zewnętrznej), ale i tak dodatkowa w środku spoiny poziomej też zatrzyma nieco ruch powietrza wewnątrz pionowych komór porothermu. 

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## karster

Kiedyś pisałem, że zrobiłem gafę przy układaniu chudziaka - oto i ona:




To zaniżenie poziomu chudego jest pod klatką schodową, która zaczyna się od starterów dla schodów a nie od fundamentu metr wcześniej. Dlatego musiałem dosypać piasku i teraz wyleję beton przy okazji. Mogłem też lać beton do pełna ale to spor więcej $$$. Tam potrzeba ponad 0,4m3 uzupełnienia więc czy to byłby beton czy styropian to ta sama wysoka cena ok 100zł, a piasek mam bo został  :smile: 

PS. Kupiłem 2 rodzaje pianek do uszczelniania dodatkowo porothermu, te których linki podałem wyżej. Nie wiem czy to tania impreza bo 430zł wydałem na "dodatkowe widzimisie" 
Muszę uważać z wydatkami bo cały ten rok od początku jest tak biedny jakich jeszcze nie znałem - może nawet firmę będę musiał zawiesić to chociaż 1200zł zasranego haraczu ZUSu mi w kieszeni zostanie... Plan na ten rok - położyć dach i zabić otwory okienne dechami - lub jeśli finanse pozwolą wstawić okna i przez zime podłubać w środku tak by do wiosny położyć instalacje, tynki, wylewki (ojj ambitny plan na jak dotąd na budowie spędzam średnio 10h tygodniowo). Muszę sie poprawić.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## Daniellos_

Testowałem obie te pianki i nie zauważyłem różnicy w robocie, czasie wiązania czy wydajności. Za to obie znacznie mniej wydajne w porównaniu do Tytana. Ja kupiłem Tytana na ściany to mi zostało 30% puszek i nim jeszcze obgoniłem 30% styro na elewacji.

----------


## karster

Dzięki za odpowiedź, na Allegro jest jakaś nowa popularna po pojemności ponad 800ml (zdaje się 825), może jest wydajniejsza? Tu jak wiesz wiele zużycia nie będzie także aż tak bardzo się tym nie przejmuję (w przeciwieństwie do jutrzejszej pogody).

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## ggdh

Jak to jest z tym wianiem z gniazdek? Ktoś to może potwierdzić czy to kolejna legenda budowlana? Tak się przyglądnąłem swoim ścianom i jakby na to nie patrzeć to szczelin między pustakami to trochę mam...

----------


## sebcioc55

> Jak to jest z tym wianiem z gniazdek? Ktoś to może potwierdzić czy to kolejna legenda budowlana? Tak się przyglądnąłem swoim ścianom i jakby na to nie patrzeć to szczelin między pustakami to trochę mam...


u kolegi wieje z niektórych lekko, pomimo juz skończonej elewacji. Wg mnie wystarczy przed elewacją tam gdzie są szczeliny po prostu psiknąc piany i powinno być dobrze  :smile:

----------


## karster

> wystarczy przed elewacją tam gdzie są szczeliny po prostu psiknąc piany i powinno być dobrze


Lub właśnie zrobić to w czasie wznoszenia ścian (co jest zgodne z tym co napisałeś, tzn jest przed elewacją  :big grin:  )

----------


## ProStaś

> Jak to jest z tym wianiem z gniazdek? Ktoś to może potwierdzić czy to kolejna legenda budowlana? Tak się przyglądnąłem swoim ścianom i jakby na to nie patrzeć to szczelin między pustakami to trochę mam...


To nie legenda.

Uszczelniaj pionowe spoiny.

----------


## ggdh

Wszystkie?

----------


## sebcioc55

> Wszystkie?


tak, bo każda to mostek, a z niektorych po protu wieje  :wink:  ale w rzeczywistości jak już masz ścany wymurowane to tych mniejszych niż ok 3mm to nie uszczelnisz bo piana nie wejdzie z pistoletu. Więc albo sobie darujesz albo przelecisz wszystko klejem z wora, jak tylko pionowe to pójdzie szybko. Karster chce robić podczas murowania więc będzie miał szczelniej, a jak wszyscy wiemy szczelność jest jednym z kluczy do niskich rachunków za ogrzewanie.

----------


## ggdh

Klejem z wora jak do klejenia styro? Da radę to opierdzielić jakimś pistoletem do mas silikonowych?

----------


## sebcioc55

> Klejem z wora jak do klejenia styro? Da radę to opierdzielić jakimś pistoletem do mas silikonowych?


jakimkolwiek klejem tak na prawdę, to co masz pod ręką. Pistoletem raczej średnio, szpachelka w rękę i ogień  :cool: 

BTW: sorry karster za nie na temat Twojego tematu  :wink:  czekam na info jak ten magik z wienerbergera sobie poradzi u Ciebie

----------


## B_i_U

Ze spoinami pionowymi podczas murowania jest dużo więcej zabawy. Przy poziomych nakładasz piankę powiedzmy na długości 2m, odkładasz puszkę i zajmujesz się już tylko pustakami. Dając jeszcze spoiny pionowe co chwilę musisz przerywać na nakładanie piany. Ja dawałem spoiny pionowe wtedy gdy i tak sięgałem po pistolet...
...ale dając pionowe na pewno będzie trochę lepiej. Ja myślę później uszczelniać jakimś klejem cementowym.

Pozdrawiam
Bartek

----------


## Regius

Też myślałem o wykonaniu spoin pionowych, tyle, że na zaprawie cienkowarstwowej, ale po pierwszej próbie (miałem akurat bloczek z uszkodzonym zamkiem) zrezygnowałem, bo spora przerwa między bloczkami się zrobiła (na jakieś 3mm). 
Pozostaje mieć nadzieję, że tynk z jednej strony i staranne ułożenie izolacji z drugiej wyeliminują nieszczelności.

----------


## karster

Chyba otoś z Was trzymał faktycznie kciuki bo był udany dzień na budowie. Dziękuję  :Smile:  jutro powtórka bo zrobiłem z pomocą taty ok 95 pustaków czyli zostało nam ok 60 sztuk do położenia. Nie uda się to jutro bo tylko do 14 mogę pracować. 
Spoiny pionowe robiłem ze zwykłej pianki, w paczkomacie czekają 24puszki kleju do styro wiec je wezme jutro na budowe. Nie było to uciążliwe pianowanie, nawet 3warkocze robiłem. Efekty cieszą. Szkolenie było dość krótkie a dalej były już tylko wskazówki/czasami mała pomoc ale bardzo miły szkoleniowiec Łukasz (którego pozdrawiam - gdyby kiedyś trafił tutaj) był kilka długich godzin obecny na budowie, sporo tłumaczył, pokazywał no a że dalej już mi szło a sam miał drugą budowę do dokończenia (bo deszcż nie dał mu robić) to zostawił cały sprzęt i pojechał. Był ok 4godzin.

Fotki są ale przepraszam, już nie dzisiaj.

PS. Padał śnieg- w grudniu takiego nie było... teraz jest mróz. Oby nic mi tam sie niepopierdzieliło (tzn ta zaprawa na pierwszą warstwę systemowa m50, swoją drogą jest bardzo ważne godna w,użyciu wiec polecam a majątku nie kosztuje - ok 8zł)

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## pawel i klodi

Pozdrawiam i życzę udanego klejenia na pianę :yes:  murowanie fajne, tylko trzeba się o machać pustakami w krótkim czasie, czysta robota ale niektórym się nie podoba, nie ma to jak stara zaprawa bo muru nie rozwali :bash: . Ja osobiście jestem zadowolony, wklejaj więcej zdjęć jeśli możesz.

----------


## karster

> Pozdrawiam i życzę udanego klejenia na pianę


 Dzięki  :smile:  
Szkoda tylko, *że pustaki ceramiczne wienebergera są strasznie krzywe*. Oczywiście są szlifowane i obie te krawędzie są do siebie (zaryzykuję) idealnie równoległe. Jutro to sprawdzę kątownikiem ale sprawa jest podejrzana  :big tongue:  Jestem pedantem (i już się z tym nie kryję od jakiegoś czasu) i jak widzę te schodki na powierzchni ściany to mnie to trochę kuje w oczy. No ale praca idzie do przodu, później przyjdzie tynk/ styropian i wszystko będzie piękne.  
Dziś byłem krótko, jeszcze pape trzeba było przygrzać w garażu więc nie mam nowych fotek (np tego kawałka  ściany w kuchni na 4m szerokiej i 3 pustaki (+1 pierwszej warstwy) wysokiej  :wink:  więc nie ma nowszych zdjęć - jutro (czwartek) miałem nie pracować na budowie by zająć się umierająca moją firmą elektroniczną no ale nie skończona pierwsza warstwa, sprzęt wypożyczony (za free ale do zwrotu) więc trzeba skończyć tą pierwszą warstwę + wsypać perlit i przykryć drugą warstwą. 

Chcieliście zdjęcia??? No to macie  :big tongue: 
*cz1:*

Warstwa zaprawy (z systemowej M50 - raz jeszcze polecam, kupiłem całą paletę i później jak zostanie a na to się zanosi, będę z niej robił filarki z cegły pełnej)


Mój pierwszy pustak na ścianach nośnych więc banan na ryju (chociaż widziany kątem) usprawiedliwiony  :big lol: 





Szczegół, dodatkowa pianka PUR dla zapewnienia większej szczelności ścian (czasami 2 a czasami 3 warkocze):



Starałem się jak mogłem - żyletki nie wciśniesz  :big tongue:  :

----------


## karster

... jak zawsze, każde z moich zdjęć możecie kliknąć prawym klawiszem myszki i wybrać "pokaż obraz" (firefox) lub kliknąć "pokaż obraz" scrollerm (wtedy odpali się na nowej karcie w większej rozdzielczości)

*cz2*

Profesjonalna skrzynka do zasypywania perlitem (wiecie co, skrzynka dzisiejszego dnia okazała się być zajebista, tylko ten wiatr....... :mad:  )



Stanowisko do cięcia pustaków:
- piła szablasta (pożyczona od brata - dziękuję  :smile:  )
- brzeszczot makity z alledrogo za ok 130zł 
- piła słaba więc chwilę trzeba poświęcić...


Tak to wychodzi: 
- na zdjęciu jakby lewa krawędź była załamana (prawa idealna) a w realu obie są takie same, idealne  :smile: 










... ładuje sie krótki film, nie widać jak wyglądało szkolenie ale tak ogólnie co jak wyglądał plac budowy  :wink:

----------


## Kamil_

No i to mi się podoba!
Dużo zdjęć - to lubię!

Kilka pytań:
1. Jakiej grubości masz ten phototherm? Mi mój projektant mówi, ze 24 cm w zupełności wystarczy, dla mnie to coś za mało  :sad: 
2. W jakiej cenie kupowałeś 1 szt pustaka? Tak wiem, wiem w cenę wliczona jest pianka, po prostu chcę porównać zwykłego phortherma do dryfixa jaka to różnica jest  :smile: 
3. Ten perlit jakie ma zadanie? Pewnie izolacyjne? Dajesz go na każdą warstwę czy tylko na pierwszą?
4. Ta zaprawa M50 to jest dedykowana od producenta, czy to jakiś zamiennik?

----------


## karster

Mówi się np "dziewiąty maja" czy "dziewiątego maja"?  :big tongue: 





PS. Kto to mi mówił o tym perlicie i wierze, Łukasz (vel *ggdh*) No wiało dość mocno, tragedia, nie musiałem się martwić o zasypanie 2cm niżej bo spokojnie od pełnego zasypu o te 2-3 cm wywiewało. Ogólnie perlit + dryfix raczej się nie lubią, nie jest lekko ale zamierzam przebrnąć przez ten etap.

Pozdrawiam czytających  :smile: 
Karol

----------


## Kamil_

A czemu na moje pytania nie odpowiedziałeś?  :smile:

----------


## karster

> A czemu na moje pytania nie odpowiedziałeś?


Popatrz na czas publikacji Twojego posta i mojego posta a się domyślisz dlaczego;p Opowiadając jednak na to pytanie - bo pisałem nowy post zanim zobaczyłem Twój :wink:  Już spieszę z odpowiedziami:




> 1. Jakiej grubości masz ten phototherm? Mi mój projektant mówi, ze 24 cm w zupełności wystarczy, dla mnie to coś za mało


25 cm, dlaczego za mało? Za słabo/ za zimno? Ani jedno ani drugie ;p Na to przyjdzie 20cm grafitu - musi być ciepło  :smile: 




> 2. W jakiej cenie kupowałeś 1 szt pustaka? Tak wiem, wiem w cenę wliczona jest pianka, po prostu chcę porównać zwykłego phortherma do dryfixa jaka to różnica jest


O ile się orientuję to nie ma dużej różnicy - może ok 80gr/ 1zł, ja płaciłem coś ok 6zł + 0,35zł transport HDS

[QUOTE]3. Ten perlit jakie ma zadanie? Pewnie izolacyjne? Dajesz go na każdą warstwę czy tylko na pierwszą?
Dokładnie, odcięcie, mówiąc w prost, zimna z fundamentu, mówiąc po fachowemu (chociaż trochę): eliminacja mostka termicznego na styku ściana fundamentowa-ściana nośna




> 4. Ta zaprawa M50 to jest dedykowana od producenta, czy to jakiś zamiennik?


Oryginał Wienebergera, całe 8zł/ worek

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## karster

Przebrnąłem, ufff. Wyobraźcie sobie, że przy ładowaniu tych dwóch filmów miałem bluescreena, forum nakrzyczało na mnie, że tylko jeden film w poście mogę wrzucić, wypiłem dwa piwa, minęło pewnie z 20 minut - to wszystko w czasie próby wrzucenia dwóch filmów na forum  :wink: 



To pisałem ja, Karol  :smile:

----------


## sebcioc55

No Panie teraz to wygląda jak budowa  :wink: 
BTW chyba już to pisałem ale masz zajebiste otoczenie wokół działki !!
BTW 2: fajne te dziury kwadratowe w pustakach na kciuki  :yes:

----------


## karster

> No Panie teraz to wygląda jak budowa


Też tak uważam  :smile: 




> BTW chyba już to pisałem ale masz zajebiste otoczenie wokół działki !!


Taaa, pisałeś, pamiętam, że Ci się podoba. Niestety nie mam na to wpływu, za moją działką raczej bardzo się nie zmieni, na jednej z moich działek też pozostaną drzewa (są dwie, na jednej dom, na drugiej drzewa) ale z przodu dla przykładu już w tym roku wykarczowano do zera całą działkę -takich kupców działek jeszcze dwóch/ trzech i pozostaną w okolicy tylko moje drzewa...  :sad:  No ale szumią przepięknie




> BTW 2: fajne te dziury kwadratowe w pustakach na kciuki


Noom, używam ich ale musisz mieć odpowiednio odwróconego pustaka bo inaczej nie jest na rękę  :wink: 

PS. Fajną kostkę sobie wybrałeś, też mi się taka podoba ale wydaje mi się, że trzeba czymś ją urozmaicać by nie było nudno.

----------


## Daniek87

> Przebrnąłem, ufff. Wyobraźcie sobie, że przy ładowaniu tych dwóch filmów miałem bluescreena, forum nakrzyczało na mnie, że tylko jeden film w poście mogę wrzucić, wypiłem dwa piwa, minęło pewnie z 20 minut - to wszystko w czasie próby wrzucenia dwóch filmów na forum 
> 
> 
> 
> To pisałem ja, Karol


Perfekcja co do mm  :smile:  Gratuluje samozaparcia i trzymam kciuki za postępy. Czekam na kolejne filmiki, motywujesz mnie Kolego żeby samemu zacząć!

----------


## Kamil_

Wracając do tej pierwszej warstwy (a raczej drugiej) pisałeś, że psikania pianką może Ci perlit wydmuchać. 
Moim zdaniem nic nie szkodzi na przeszkodzie, abyś piankę nanosił na pustak który chcesz nałożyć od spodu  :smile:

----------


## karster

Perlit i dryfix raczej jest bardzo uciązliwy w połączeniu. Wydmichiwania jest dość mało przez pistolet, gorzej z nawet lekkim wiaterkiem. Ten proszek jest wszędzie. Nie wiem czy to kiedykolwiek da się posprzątać...

Skończyłem pierwszą warstwę i pobawiłem się w murarza przez jakieś 1,5h no i paleta pustaków się opróżniła... potem musiałem uciekać. Powrót na budowę niestety dopiero w następnym tygodniu a akurat taka fajna pogoda się zrobiła- no szkoda.

Nie mam wielu fotek bo na budowie był wtedy bałagan- już jest 100raxy ładniej  :smile: 
Mam natomiast prezentację pt elektronik-programista buduje sobie dom:

https://youtu.be/uQlFRdV0ZKA

----------


## Daniellos_

Karol, jakie masz fachowe rękawice robocze na tym filmie  :wink:

----------


## B_i_U

Dobrze Ci idzie Karol. Jak jest dobra pogoda, jak jest "Żubr" i jak nie ma skakania po rusztowaniach to murowanie nawet jest fajne. Ja już jestem uzależniony od budowy i zły jak muszę zostać w domu.

----------


## Kamil_

Fajnie to idzie!
Co jedziesz używał do cięcia?
Ja planuje kupić "krokodyla" spalinowego  :smile:

----------


## karster

Rękawice kupuję co chwilę z allegro i nie narzekam  :tongue:  te na filmie są profesjonalne, prosto z puszki pianki dryfix  :big lol:  nie wystarczają na jedną puszkę bo rzecz jasna przecierają się ale najgorze jak się dotknie pianki. Robi się w nich o tyle dobrze, że czuć pod palcem idealnie czy pustak leży tak samo jak poprzedni pod nim czy jest przesunięty.

Pogoda fajna, prawda ale i bez żubra dobrze się robiło. Teraz będzie cieplej więc temat smarowania, tudzież chłodzenia przekładni inwestora powróci. Oczywiście odpada stare prowiedzenie budowlańców "po szklanie i na rusztowanie" ale jedno/dwa piwerka nie zaszkodzi  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## karster

> Fajnie to idzie!
> Co jedziesz używał do cięcia?
> Ja planuje kupić "krokodyla" spalinowego


Na jednej z fotek jest dokładnie przedstawione stanowisko do cięcia a nawet jest opisane  :wink:  wróć do zdjęc z poprzedniej strony to zobaczysz. Nie jest to potwór prędkości a wręcz przeciwnie. Cięcie tym pustaków w poprzek to jakaś tragedia. No ale budowa uczy pokory  :smile:  nie chcę naciskać by mi brzeszczot nie pękł ani piła nie dostała kopniaka...

----------


## Kamil_

Fakt, umknęło mi to!

Tej pierwszej warstwy boję się najbardziej, ale najwyżej będę układał ją tydzień  :big grin:

----------


## karster

Ja na samym początku zakładałem, że będę to robił 3dni. Facet od szkolenia na pytanie ile mb mam pustaków na pierwszej warstwie (nielicząc drzwi, 55mb) powiedział, że jednego dnia "zrobimy" i pewnie gdy by robił z nami to byśmy to zrobili jednego dnia. Mi zajeło 3 dni ale roboczogodzin max dwa dni bez pospiechu. Tak poza tym nie wiem na ile pomocny jest ten zestaw niwelacyjny (tzw pieski) bo później i tak niewiadomo skąd są różnice i trzeba nawet sporo dobijać. Równie dobrze mogżna by nawalić zaprawy kielnią, do tego niwelator stawiany na każdym pustaku lub co któryś i do tego dobra poziomica a efekt będzie ten sam  :wink:  

Jednego dnia byłem cały dzień, drugiego tylko do 14 +padał deszcz, trzeciego do 18. Prace zaczynam zwykle ok 8:30 po zaprowadzeniu starszego gluta do pkola. Na budowie w tym czasie zasypałem kilkanaście mb perlitem, wcześniej skrzynkę sobie zbijałem, poźniej murowałem a trzeba wiedzieć, że gorzej wspominam murowanie drugiej warstwy na perlicie poniżej niż wyrównywanie pierwszej. Dodam rownież, że używam mega dużo piany, wszelkie szczeliny nią wypełniam  :wink:  do pierwszej warstwy jest to bardzo istotne bo inaczek dużo perlitu się wysypie.

PS. Tyle zabawy z niwelatorem a i tak jeden narożnik niewiadomo skąd różni się o prawie 5mm od innych. Teraz już pamiętam, że tam mi coś niepasowało... szkoda, że wtedy nie pomyślałem by sprawdzić wysokość finalną każdego pustaka w narożnikach.

UWAGA: oczko poziomicy musi być idealnie na środku, niemal niezauważalne ucieknięcie oczka na bok a na 10metrach zrobi sie owe 5mm różnicy wysokości. Dla mnie to dużo skoro cała reszta mieści się w granicach błędu niwelatora tj 1 mm  :Smile:  fajna sprawa, przykładam odbiornik i w każdym (poza jednym wspomnianym) jest ciągły sygnał idealnej wysokości  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## Kamil_

Dlatego ja planuję wyciągnąć najpierw narożniki, a później środki  :smile: 

Kupię niwelator optyczny, w sumie szwagier ma jakiegoś Stanleya za 1000 zł myślę, że urobi...
Zresztą ja pustaki będę murował dopiero na przyszły rok, no ale wiedzę chcę już gromadzić.

----------


## ggdh

*karster*, ale POSTĘPY! Oby tak dalej i bez pośpiechu!

----------


## karster

No nie? Cicho, spokojnie nic się nie działo a tu taka zmiana u samoroba :d no ale znowu będzie z tydzień przerwy. Byle ten perlit wsypać i przymurować kolejną warstwę ale to zajmie ok jednego dnia.

Ważne pytania, proszę pomóżcie  :smile: 
1) wysokość parapetów? Wg projektu przeważnie 100cm, przymierzałem 90cm i jeden i drugi jest jakby ok, jakaś sugestia? 
Bloczki mają ok 25cm wysokości, 3 sztuki to 75cm a 4 sztuki to już 100cm. Sam parapet np dębowy to 4cm a pod nim chyba wypada jakiś xps z 5cm położyć wię wychodzi mi np dla końcowych 100cm:
3 warstwy bloczka =75cm, 16 cm BK+klej, 5cm xps,4 cm parapet dębowy. Czy takie dorabianie wysokości np z bk jest w porządku? Nic nie będzie pękać? Okna chcę montować w warstwie ocieplenia jakoś po taniości np w ramach z drewna klejonego ala mowo.

2) drzwi wejściowe, techniczne a konkretnie ich progi. Do drzwi technicznych spokojnie mowo zastosuję więc tam chyb może sobie leżeć pustak pierwszej warstwy a do wejściowych? W sumie już też położyłem więc teraz albo docinanie (tragedia) albo po raz kolejny montaż w warstwie ocieplenia.

Pozdrawiam Karol

----------


## Kamil_

Przy swoich wyliczeniach uwzględniasz styropian na posadzkę oraz wylewkę?

----------


## karster

Tak, "zapominam" o pierwszej warstwie chociaż to trochę mało, nie wiem ile daje się wylewek ale pewnie ok 7cm więc zostaje mi zaledwie 18cm styro a więc będę musiał dać dobry styro albo może płyty pir z recyklingu  :smile:  to może mieć sens.

----------


## ggdh

Pustak w drzwiach? A co z taczkami z zaprawą?
.
.
.
.
A chwila...  :cool: 


Miałem według projektu parapety na 85cm od gotowej podłogi. Pamiętaj, że jak będziesz dawał ciepły parapet a'la XPS to zrób otwór okienny ok 7cm niższy.

----------


## Daniellos_

Drzwi frontowe mają niski próg, chyba 2 cm, od wyższej strony. Jak robią obmiar to liczą 210cm od finalnej posadzki np płytek i na to idzie próg. Nie wpuszcza go się w podłogę. Ja nie policzyłem płytek i nadprożę mi się lekko opuściło wynikiem czego drzwi będę maił 205cm.

----------


## pawel i klodi

Pierwsza warstwa najważniejsza, jest nieźle i profesjonalnie :yes: , ja układałem niecałe cztery dni i żonka powiedziała że jak tak dalej pójdzie to  trzeba będzie zmówić ekipę :mad:  ale dałem radę, poszło szybko ale trzeba uważać i przemyśleć wszystko bo bardzo szybko się układa a co potem rozbierać :no:

----------


## karster

Czasami idę na budowę coś porobić, np we wtorek byłem od 11 do niemal 21 i oto efekty:




Jutro, tj piątek być może będę jeszcze dłużej...

Bardzo proszę, napiszcie czy w tym konkretnym przypadku, gdy ściana działowa doklejana jest do czoła ściany nośnej tak, że co druga warstwa pasuje pióro-wpust to konieczne są stalowe kotwy?


Drugie pytanie, kotwy... byłem w 4sklepach okolicznych i nigdzie nie mają dedykowanych kotew do działowek więc od słowa do słowa w ostatnim sklepie, że jak to pani jest, że u nas w okolicy nie ma kotew a pani na to, bo u nas w okolicy robią to z uchwytów do regipsów, mamy takie firmówki rigpis... no to kupiłem i jak widać na foto, używam. Czy tak może być, tzn tego typu przewiązanie ze ścianą nośną?

Trzecie pytanie, czy to normalne, że w projekcie nie jest napisane, jak osadzać nadproża a zwłaszcza przy takich dużych jak w garażu, gdzie sama brama ma 4,8mb? Wg projektu garaż ma zdaje się 251cm wysokości, belka nad bramą garażową ma przekrój 25x47cm, strop monolityczny ma nad garażem grubość 20cm (wymiary jego to ok 8x6m) czyli mam osadzić nadproże 27cm niżej niż koniec ścian? Dodatkowo oczywiście mam świadomość, że wieniec najpewniej tęż jest wyższy niż grubość stropu (owe 20cm). Pomóżcie proszę, zanim strzelę gafę albo dwie, albo kilka  :wink: 

Pozdrawiam Karol

----------


## sebcioc55

Jezeli masz materiał to przewiązuj panie te działówki z nośnymi normalnie, bo te łączniki to gówniane są, sam mam i w jednym pokoju się rysa zrobiła, jak by było przemurowane to pewnie by się nic nie stało. Czemu tak nie robisz odrazu?

Co do garażu to chyba strop wchodzi w belkę(napdorże) nad bramą garażową, tak się zazwyczaj robi w garażach. Nie masz takich rzeczy w projekcie? To aż dziwne... co to za biuro? ostatnio widziałem projekt z z500 to też dużo trzeba było się domyślać.

----------


## ggdh

Jak u mnie stawiali działówki to nawet nie chcieli słyszeć o kotwach. Tylko i wyłącznie przewiązanie ze ścianami nośnymi. Wierzę, że na pianę to trochę bardziej kłopotliwe, bo jednak inna dokładność... ale sam chciałeś  :cool:

----------


## B_i_U

1) Taka kotwa jeśli osadzona jest na samą piankę to g***o trzyma. Pustakiem pewnie nie jest przyciśnięta (ponieważ straciłbyś dokładność murowania) więc pewnie robiłeś na nią szczelinę.

2) Ja też dałem kilka wieszaków do profili ponieważ nie znalazłem dedykowanych kotew. Dałem sobie jednak spokój i później dam kilka dybli stalowych i nawiercę parę dziur.

3) Wrzuć jakieś rysunki to pomyślimy.

Pozdrawiam
Bartek

P.S. Gratuluję postępów murarskich

----------


## karster

Cześć, mam wrażenie, że dawno mnie tu nie było  :wink:  budowa się posuwa do przodu, skończyłem sciany domu, zostało po małym kawałeczku garażu na styku garaż-dom. Tam w scianach domu podkułem na okto 3-4cm i sciany garazu są lekko zatopione w tych ścianach domu+ wypełnione zaprawą (na razie spróbiwałem na wysokość 3pustaków klej do płytek ale nie podoba mi się więc resztę zrobię zwykłą zaprawą cementową.

Mam pytanie, doradzicie? Wyszły mi za niskie ściany-11warstw to ok 275cm + wieniec opuszczony 10cm daje niby 285cm wysokości ale do wysokości pierwszego pustaka będzie ocieplenie+wylewka czyli ok 25 cm (pod pierwszą warstwą jest minimum 2cm zaprawy=to też na plus do wysokości) czyli wychodzi w sumie 275+10-25+2=262 cm. To za nisko, w projekcie jest 279 (na poddaszu 289 ale to akurat przesada) więc chciałem do tych 262 domurować dwie cegły czerwone (kiedyś były czerwone, teraz to jest lipa nie cegła). Dało by mi to ok + 14cm czyli wyszło by ok 276cm ale te cegły czasami są szersze niż 25cm więc powstanie utrudnienie z szalowaniem wieńca. Co tu zrobić? Może położyć jakiś bk? Jakiś ytong etc?

Druga sprawa, kształtki wieńcowe/szalunkowe - warto tym się zająć czy lepiej szalować wszystko np s osb?

PS. Mam sporo zdjęć w telefonie ale muszę do lapatopa się dorwać by je wyrzucić, sorki.

Pozdrawiam Karol

----------


## Kamil_

karster - cegła? I to na zaprawę? A gdzie cała idea eliminacji mostków cieplnych? 

Osobiście, bym nie cudował z cegłą i zaprawami. Nie lepiej po prostu przeciąć portherm na wymaganą wysokość? 
Przy Twojej mega staranności i dbaniu o każdy detal myślę, że wypożyczenie przecinarki do pustaków (100-200 zł doba) byłoby idealne!

Coś takiego np: https://www.olx.pl/oferta/pila-stolo...tml#7e7deddef5




Aaaa i dawaj zdjęcia!  :big grin:

----------


## karster

Może i racja z tym docinaniem ale nie ma czym tu na miejscu  :sad:  Może aligatora uda mi się wypożyczyć. Ograniczeniem jest też zasilanie a raczej jego brak (jedynie agregat, ale jest też jeden 3fazowy więc do jakiejś tam mocy da radę).
Ok 80 pustaków trzeba przeciąć. Teraz kwestia czy dotnę je na tyle ile dokładnie potrzeba by było wg projektu (279cm) czyli trzeba by ciąć na 19cm (6cm odpadu i całe ok 80 sztuk pustaków do cięcia) czy daruje sobie ok 7cm wysokości sufitu i po prostu przetnę pustaki już tylko 40 sztuk na pół. To chyba jest najlepsza opcja. Tańsza niż cegły a ilość pracy proporcjonalna do kładzenia cegieł. Plus całości to jednolity mur  ale i tak wieniec jest 10cm opuszczony (strop ma 15cm/ 20cm-garaż) więc w domu musi być opuszczony o te 10cm by wieniec wyszedł 25x25cm.

Kilka fotek:

----------


## karster

cd:

----------


## karster

Ostatnia paczka: 







Zdjęcia wazą łącznie  ponad 100 MB więc sorki, nie zmniejszałem rozdzielczości. Swoją drogą, przeciętny telefon w tych czasach robi lepsze fotki niż ponadprzeciętny kompakt  10 lat temu  :big grin:

----------


## aiki

Czy te 6 cm więcej zrobi wielka różnicę w wysokości pomieszczeń? Daruj sobie cięcie i daj cały pustak.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Czy te 6 cm więcej zrobi wielka różnicę w wysokości pomieszczeń? Daruj sobie cięcie i daj cały pustak.


też tak uważam, a ponad to przy wyższym suficie jest możliwośc obniżenia go jakimiś bajerami z GK. Teraz o tym nie myslisz, ale uwierz mi jak już będziesz patrzył na taki goły płaski sufit to na pewno odżałujesz pare dyszek i sobie coś tam opuścisz z jakimś światełkiem  :cool:

----------


## Kamil_

Tak patrze na te foty i czy to złudzenie optyczne, czy te pustaki są takie krzywe?

----------


## karster

Kamil, to nie złudzenie, one są cholernie krzywe. Różnice bywały takie, że aż się śmiałem z tego na głos! Co do wysokości, czy aby 285 cm minus tynk, kafelki czyli ok 282 cm wysokości to nie za dużo? Tzn by to czasami głupio nie wyglądało w małych pomieszczeniach. Potem jeszcze schody będzie trzeba zmienić, już teraz są dość wysokie stopnie bo 18cm. Wiecie, po prostu się trochę boję.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## karster

A co do krzywizn, to chyba żaden problem - tynk nawet 1cm wszystko wyrówna a z drugiej strony i tak można styro na piankę kleić. To trochę nie po mojemu ale miałem i mam to gdzieś, że nie jest idealnie równo. Ważniejsze są piony i poziomy ścian. Tu nie ma zastrzeżeń.

----------


## aiki

http://www.zhitov.ru/pl/lestnica2/

Proszę. 
Możesz się bawić tak długo aż sie znudzi.

----------


## Daniellos_

A sufitów podwieszanych nie będziesz robił? Ja w mniejszych pokojach robiłem 2.6m, a w salonie 2.8 i zrobiłbym kilka cm więcej, ale działówki za niskie  :smile:

----------


## karster

Dzięki za Wasze opinie, zgodni jesteście co do wyboru opcji podniesienia sufitu i jednoczesnego ograniczenia roboty przy jakimś docinaniu pustaków w poprzek.
Nie chciałbym dawać więcej ocieplenia podłogi niż 20cm więc podłoga pozostanie na dotychczasowym poziomie, ewentualnie wyjdzie +2cm na okładziny. Dołożenie pustaka da łącznie 11x25cm + 10cm (wieniec opuszczony) = 285cm - tynk sufitu, wykończenie podłóg więc ok 281 cm na gotowo. Czytałem na fm, jaka jest optymlna wysokość pomieszczeń i każdy ma swoje zdanie ale często jednak spotyka się opinię aby większe pomieszczenia (ok30mkw i większe) miały wysokie sufity). Znalazłem też inne opinie o pogłosach, które tworzą się właśnie przy wysokich sufitach i braku przytulności. Sam jednak bardziej obawiam się wrażenia przytłaczania przez sufit niż braku przytulności  :big grin: 

Sufity podwieszanie właśnie tak jakoś mnie szczególnie nie ciągną - nie mam nic do nich ale zawsze można je później zrobić  :big grin:  byle to zaplanować na etapie tynków (np przewody do ledów). Z drugiej strony nie chciał bym ich wszędzie na siłę zakładać (może i koszty nie jakieś wielkie ale roboty z wykończeniem pełno). A przecież mam na dole takie małe pomieszczenia jak łazienka, wiatrołap, pomieszczenie na mój gabinet, które mają po mniej niż 6mkw. Nie będzie głupawo wyglądał wysoki na 2,8m sufit w tych pomieszczeniach? Nie mam po prostu porównania, oczywiście oko ludzkie nie zobaczy różnicy między 275 a 282cm  :wink:

----------


## aiki

dasz nizej lampy i bedzie ok.

----------


## sebcioc55

Dla mnie osobiście 2,6 to za mało na cokolwiek. Pojedz do jakiś znajomych co mają antresole albo wysoki sufit w salonie i potem powiesz czy to fajne czy nie  :smile:  Wg mnie 2,7-2,8 to do domu optimum i bez znaczenia które to będzie, wybierz to co tańsze i mniej roboty.

----------


## karster

no to Seba mam takie opcje:

1) zostawić co jest i mieć potem 260cm - tynk -> odpada
2) domurować po dwie cegły (nie jest to najtańsza bo jest droższa niż opcja następna)
3) domurować docinany pustak (co da docięcie? hmmm, może tyle, że mam 100 stempli i będą pasowały bo nie braknie im tych kilk cm, które to potem będę deseczkami za free uzupełniał) + dużo pracy z cięciem i mało z klejeniem dalej na pianę bez zaprawy czyli wygrywa względem 1 oraz 2, pozostaje opcja 4:
4) domurować cały pustak (koszt taki sam jak 3 lub niższy bo nie zużyję paliwa do agregatu, ani brzeszczotu) 

podsumowując powyższe r punkty (jest jeszcze kilka innych odpowiedzi co mam zrobić, takich jak nasrać i tak chodzić lub załamać się, że nie wiem co zrobić i przestać budować no ale obie całe szczęście odpadają)
... and the winner is: 
*PKT 4 - domurować cały pustak i mieć na surowo 285cm*

Po temacie, dziękuję Wam serdecznie za pomoc w podjęciu decyzji. Później jakby co łatwiej będzie jednak dołożyć kilk cm styroopianu więcej/ dać grubszą wylewkę, opuścić sufit niż go podnieść :smile: 

Temat następny,* szalowanie wieńca* - połączonego razem ze stropem ale od zewnątrz to taki sam wieniec jak przy domu bez stropu betonowego. Opcje
1) dotychczasowy dystrybutor oferuje mi kształtki z firmy Czamaninek po 5,3zł brutto/ sztuka, 3szt/mb=15,9zł/mb czyli to ok 1200zł + dodatkowo kształtki u do podciągów + transport http://czamaninek.pl/?s=NASZEPRODUKTY,KSZTATKI chodzi o kształtki KLB L 24
2) Szalowanie z OSB 22mm, 70zł za płytę (2,5x1,25m) niestety myślałem, że 3 pasy wyjdą z płyty ale trzeba jednak taką płytę uciąć na pół (ew po ok 50cm + odpad do wykorzystania w innym miejscu) czyli wychodzi 70zł za 5mb = 14zł/mb + robota czyli kurde to się nie kalkuluje względem kształtek bo wyjdzie w zasadzie ta sama cena (inny transport, bus tylko dla tych płyt), ew kupno gdzieś na miejscu (mam 1,5km obok Tropsa ale ceny tam zabijają)

Wydaje mi się taki wieniec z osb jakoś tak zrobiony lepiej niż z kształtek. Mam mur 25 a kształtki są 24 tylko po co tyle się narobić? Co Wy na to?

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## aiki

A ty desek nie masz jakiś? u mnie szalowane deskami było.
Jak osb to odpady dasz na opuszczany wieniec od środka. Kształtek nigdy nie miałem użyciu więc sie nie wypowiem.

----------


## karster

Mam deski ale już się powyginały na maxa, nie chcę z nich robić szalunków wieńca bo ponadto są wąskie (10cm). Odpady OSB właśnie zamierzałem dać na opuszczony wieniec od środka. Idealnie na to się nadają. 

Kupię raz jeszcze deski 25mm pod  strop monolityczny (kierbud mówi, że nie muszę na to kupować 32mm). Może chociaż połowę desek starych uda się wykorzystać (ale obecnie i tak sporo ich jest użytych do szalunku pod cokół ogrodzenia, które wciąż jest nieskończone  :mad: (w tym tygodniu planuję do niego wrócić).
Do szalunku wieńca będzie OSB, analizowałem sprawę kształtek dokładniej i te z Czamaninka są do dupy bo to keramzytobeton i nawet lekkie puknięcie powoduje ich zniszczenie. Podobnie ma się sprawa przy pompowaniu betonu czy jego wibrowaniu więc należało by kupić kształtki wieńcowe ceramiczne zbrojone a to koszt ponad 30zł/ mb czyli jeszcze raz tyle co te pierwsze. 

Nie jestem artystą-malarzem więc sorki za jakość, fotka też z racji oświetlenia, zrobiona tosterem ale widać co i jak (tak mi się wydaję).



wysokość wieńca = 25cm
grubość stropu = 15cm
grubość desek = 2,5cm
szpilki do skręcania = mam dużo fi6 ale chyba nie utrzymają naporu całego ciężaru stropu (no całego nie, bo stemple też będą) 

Czy plan jest dobry? Ma prawo wypalić? Czy te 10cm oparcia płyt osb (takiej dźwigni po skręceniu szpilką) wystarczy aby płyta na 25cm wysoka nie została wygięta przez napór betonu?
Jak trzeba to dołożę co jakiś odcinek, np co 70cm pionową łatę przykręconą tą samą szpilką. Szpilki dam faktycznie fi8 + rurka jak u Sadysty chociaż tu za dystans będzie robił sam mur z porothermu.


PS. Widzieliście taki montaż okien? http://stropex.pl/fotogaleria

----------


## aiki

Wg mnie 10 to trochę mało. Szpilka powinna przechodzić przez ścianę. Górę płyty mocujesz za pomocą drutu do zbrojenia lub lepiej do szalunku stropu (coś ala odciąg)

Jak będziesz walił po dwa gwoździe w każdą deskę to nie rozbierzesz potem szalunku. 
Co druga albo 3 deske po jednym reszte beton dociśnie.

----------


## karster

Też wydaje mi się, że 10cm to niezbyt dużo ale powinno wytrzymać, osb 22mm + do tego wzmocnienia z kantówek co max 70cm.

Z tym przechodzeniem szpilek przez ścianę to są dwie szkoły, albo idzie szpilka przez ścianę i przez płyty/deski albo właśnie przechodzi tylko przez płyty a cały szalunek opiera się szpilką na ścianie. Jeżeli to możliwe, wolałbym uniknąć robienia wielu dziur w ścianach. Ale z drugiej strony nie chcę tego spierdzielić a robię to oczywiście pierwszy raz w życiu i nigdy tego na oczy nie widziałem.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## Kamil_

10 cm to dużo za mało moim zdaniem!
Ja dałbym 30 cm minimum.
Przy laniu stropu jak Ci rozsadzi to dopiero będzie załamka, a tam oddziałują siły i to spore.

Zobacz: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Rn98p_ha1k


Zwróć uwagę, że jego porotherm jest jakoś bardziej równy.
U mnie budują też na wiosce z Dryfixa i nie widzę takich krzywizn...
Sorry, ze tak się tego czepiam, ale jak zobaczyłem Twoje zdjęcia z efektu murowania to się za głowę złapałem, że on taki krzywy (sam chcę z Dryfixa budować).

----------


## karster

Widziałem to dzisiaj  :big tongue:  Cały dzień siedzę przed komputerem  :sad:  
10 cm mało ale 30 to już armata na wróbla ;p Tam na filmie facet nie ma 30, ma ok 20 i ja właśnie tyle samo dam, tzn ok 18-20cm poniżej krawędzi muru oraz 25cm w górę do wysokości końca wieńca=poziomu posadzki piętra.

PS. Co tak się czepiłeś tego mojego muru  :big tongue:  przecież on jest ładnie prosty, zapraszam z długą poziomicą a sam się przekonasz. Różnice pustaków na szerokość są nawet do 3mm więc czasami ruskim targiem trzeba było je środkować. No nie są te pustaki idealne ale zawsze jest opcja układania ich tą równiejszą stroną do jednej krawędzi a wtedy jedna krawędź jest spoko a druga strona muru jeszcze gorsza niż moja. Ja nie narzekam, ściany są pionowe, proste a tynk się lepiej będzie trzymał, spoko wodza  :big grin:

----------


## B_i_U

Krzywizna muru spowodowana jest bocznym wieczornym światłem. Takie światło wydobywa najmniejsze nierówności. To jak z gładziami przy kinkiecie.
Jak on mógł Cię tak urazić?

Pozdrawiam
Bartek

----------


## Kamil_

karster - co tutaj taka cisza? Obraziłeś się czy jak?  :big grin:

----------


## karster

Ano cisza bo się niewiele dzieje. Wczoraj, piątek próbowałem pracować to nic mi nie szło a na dodatek tak mi coś strzeliło w plecach, że było po pracy  :sad:  oby dziś było lepiej. Deski leżą na placu, będę robił szalunek stropu ale zacznę od wieńca. Boję się tego bo czuję, że nie jest tak łatwo równo zaszalować wieniec, strop  :sad:  u Bartka widać pięknie to wyszło czyli ogólnie da się zrobić więc może to tylko obawa przed nieznanym. Oby plecy dziś pozwoliły pracować. Jak na ironie, raczej nie boli mnie od budowy...

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## ggdh

Jak Cię jeszcze plecy bolą to może dobierz sobie jakiegoś pomagiera? Nie wiem jakie masz deski, ale jak kupiłem takie ok 520cm, świeże, to się nadźwigałem, że hoho. A Ty będziesz to musiał jeszcze wrzucić nad głowę.

----------


## Kamil_

karster bo już nie pamiętam, Ty dajesz Terivę?

Co z nadprożami? Dajesz gotowce Porthermu czy jakoś inaczej?

I tak przy okazji patrzę, Ty w ogóle nie masz żadnych pionowych słupów lanych?
Też mam z archonu projekt i tych słupów jest naprawdę sporo!

----------


## B_i_U

Kamil_ coś słabo czytasz i patrzysz na zdjęcia. Strop monolit, a nadproża przecież już się robią tzn. szalunek.

A co do pleców to małżonka skoro nie buduje to powinna chociaż robić odnowę biologiczną  :wink: .

Pozdrawiam
Bartek

----------


## karster

Czas ucieka jak cholera, praca w miejscu stoi  :sad: 

No prawie, coś się zmieniło:

*1)Ogrodzenie:*


Różnica kolorów cokołów wynika z tego, że jasny jest starszym betonem... Dziś mają zbliżony kolor.

Tymczasowa brama, w tymczasowym miejscu:


Prosty sposób połączenia panelu ze słupem bramy - 3 druty są dłuższe, wywiercone otwory w słupie wiertłem 4,2mm i wsunięty panel. Nawet nogą nie da się tego wypchnąć  :smile:  

Także mam w końcu zamkniętą działkę :smile:  

*2)Woda:*

Wyrosło takie coś z podłogi:

cd:

Wodociągi, cena usługi 1200-1400zł. Ja- cena materiały 470zł, koparka 1h pracy (100zł/h lecz *nie mniej niż 200* - kurde, bym wiedział to bym się nie śpieszył tylko kazał mu całe te dwie godziny równać działkę pod płotem a nie grzecznie dziękować już po niespełna godzinie pracy). Jak na razie wydałem 670zł - dojdzie samo podłączenie (łącznie z wykopaniem 2,5metra w drodze gruntowej) bo sam jednak bałem się zarówno formalności (jak np zajęcie pasa drogowego czy ew problemów z odbiorem przyłącza wody wykonanego przeze mnie) więc ostatni etap będzie należał do wodociągów. Znając życie, nie zdziwię się gdy przyjdzie mi złodziejom zapłacić za to np 600zł i cała moja oszczędność i łącznie pół dnia pracy pójdzie w dupę (jeżdżenie po sklepach, koparka też była 2 razy bo po drodze jechała a w międzyczasie układałem i przysypywałem rurę + taśma)

*3) Szalowanie wieńca:*

... chciało by się dopisać "i stropu" ale do tego to wiedzę daleka czeka mnie droga. 





4) (tu już bez pogrubienia ;p bo sprawa błaha ale też czasu kosztowała:
... na działce pojawił się *demon!!!* miał niby 5,2KM ale tak na prawdę ktoś pomylił kolejność cyfr bo IMHO powinno być napisane 2,5km (+/-30% z naciskiem na -) nom ale wykosiłem całą działkę (pomijając miejsca poukładanych gałęzi, jakiś większych chaszczy). Kosa z alledrogo za 345zł z wysyłką i dużym zestawem. Wszystko china aż śmierdzi ale jakoś działa. W zestawie tarcza widiowa. Wygląda strasznie, nogi można odcinać. Dawała radę z podcinaniem pieńków o średnicy 6-7cm ale mega się jej boję

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## karster

Podniosłem wszystkie ściany po 1 pustak do góry. Na surowo będzie 283 w domu oraz 255 w garażu. Nie wydaje mi się by były to jakieś za wysokie pomieszczenia. Zwłaszcza, że opuścić sufit da się zawsze (regipsy)  a podnieść go do góry to jakby tak jakoś trudniej, niewykonalne kurde było ;p

Mam jednak drobny problem. Strop nad domem jest zaledwie 6cm wyżej niż wg projektu. Wieniec ma być opuszczony na 10cm (jego wymiary to 25x25cm, strop 15cm grubości). Kierbud pozwolił zmniejszyć wieniec o 2cm więc opuszczam go tylko 8cm także strop będzie właśnie 283cm (4cm wyżej niż w projekcie, w którym są również zaprojektowane *schody*....)

Oo i tu właśnie zaczęły się schody  :sad:  po jak podniosłem nad garażem sufit do góry to teraz aby wejść nad garażowy strop trzeba by ze spoczników podnieść nogę na 40cm wysoko, Nooo way!

Słuchajcie, czy jest możliwe aby wieniec na ścianie między domem a garażem przerwać na 1metr? lub zrobić z niego taki metrowej szerokości schodek, opuścić go o ok 20cm w miejscu przejścia? Koniec wieńca to koniec stropu, nad garażem ma on aż 20cm grubości i po prostu muszę zrobić w nim schodek właśnie ok 20cm głębokości x25-27cm długości no i ok 1m szerokości. Wysokość stopnia i tak jest nieco za wysoka no ale lepsze to niż  40cm. Ew zrobię 3 stopnie.

Płyta stropowa jest zbrojona dołem i górą, myślę że tak na prawdę wieniec w tym miejscu ma małe znaczenie bo sam strop jest na tyle mocny, że nie pozwoli aby ściany się na boki rozeszły.

Dodam, że nad tym wieńcem w podłodze nad garażem jest kolejny wieniec (ok 30cm wyżej) od stropu nad domem i on też jest przerwany bo przecież jakoś trzeba nad ten garaż wejść... 

Kolejna sprawa, owy wieniec nad nieszczęsną ściana między domem a garażem ma już nie 25 ale 20cm bo akurat ta jedna ściana jest wyższa o 5cm od pozostałych ścian garażu ale na to kierbud przymknął oko.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## Kamil_

A nie myślałeś o tym, aby garaż też podnieść o 1 pustak?
Bo z tego co rozumiem, tylko dom podniosłeś?

----------


## karster

> Podniosłem *wszystkie* ściany po 1 pustak do góry.


 - Po czym zrozumiałeś, że podniosłem tylko dom? Po drugie problem powstał bo *podniosłem garaż* Jak podniosę go o kolejny pustak (co jest całkowicie ale to całkowicie bez sensu budować garaż na 280cm wysoki, burzący całkowicie bryłę budynku) to wówczas tylko powiększę skalę problemu i stopień nad spocznikiem do części nad-garażowej musiałby mieć 65cm ;p

----------


## Kamil_

Z komórki pisałem na szybko przeczytałem i fakt...
Teraz łapie problem...

----------


## B_i_U

Piszesz, że mało się u Ciebie dzieje. Ja mam inne wrażenie. Ogrodzenie pierwsza klasa.

Wieniec spokojnie możesz przerwać. Tak nawet kiedyś miałem w oryginalnym projekcie.

Co do szalowania wieńca to jakbyś podkładał kawałki desek (na samym dole) pod te pionowe wzmocnienia przez które przechodzi szpilka to zwiększyłbyś sztywność szalunku.

Pozdrawiam
Bartek

----------


## ggdh

Dopiero teraz doczytałem, że kupiłeś taką samą kosę jak moja  :big grin:  powiem Ci tyle, że koszt groszowy w stosunku do tego, co oferuje. Kosiłem na początku działkę po kupnie - nie było traw, a tylko zdrewniałe badyle tak po ok 1cm średnicy - tak pewnie z 7 arów ich było. Użyłem do tego tej tarczy z 3 ostrzami i musiałem 2x ją na miejscu ostrzyć, bo i sporo kamieni / starych cegieł złapała. Już 2 szpulę żyłki zużywam, a wykaszarka nawet nie jęknie. Pamiętaj, że smarowniczka przy głowicy jest tam z jakiegoś powodu  :big grin:

----------


## karster

* B_i_U* Dzięki za miłe słowa  :smile:  A co do wieńca to akurat się okazało, że nie ma tragedii, wieniec będzie miał w tamtym miejscu 9cm zamiast 20 (a nawet zamiast 25 bo tyle powinien mieć i tyle ma na innych ścianach) także jest luzik  :smile:  Kamień z serca...  :smile: 

*ggdh* 


> Pamiętaj, że smarowniczka przy głowicy jest tam z jakiegoś powodu


Dobre  :smile:  No jest tam po coś, może dziura tam była po produkcji i nie było czym jej zasklepić  :tongue:  Fakt, jeszcze nie smarowałem bo nie mam jak ale popracuję nad tym. Moja kosa niestety ma jakieś problemy. Zalewa się notorycznie. Koszę kilkadziesiąt minut, potem gaszę by sobie odpocząć albo żyłkę nawinąć gdy się skończy a potem nie mogę odpalić bo jest zalana. Muszę wtedy aż gaźnik odkręcić i odpalać bez niego (palcem po odpaleniu przytykam dolot powietrza by mi nie odleciał silnik  :wink: 

Mały update, wieniec i nadproża skończone, a nawet jestem trochę dalej (niestety mowa tylko o garażu, łącznie 50mkw stropu, zostaje dom 90mkw  :sad:  )

----------


## karster

cd

Podpory stropu, kilka pierwszych stempli (lipa, mam swoich ok 100 sztuk z cięcia dzikiego lasu, który kiedyś stał w miejscu domu i są długie na 3mb a teraz muszę je skracać na 262 a potem już na dom będę musiał podkładać pustaki + coś jeszcze by wystarczyły  :sad:  )

Podłączyłem też wodę, to co widać zrobiłem sam, pierwszy raz w życiu - pakuły, pasta do połączeń i nic nie kapie  :smile:  












Te deski na moim stelażu trzeba przybijać w całości? Myślałem, by przybijać cienkimi gwoździami tylko końcówki (zwłaszcza przy łączeniu by się nie przesunęły.

PS. Ile waży m3 betonu + trochę stali + masa wody do chłodzenia stropu? 2500kg? Strop ma 20cm, 50mkw (nie liczę wieńca, nadproży) czyli lekko 25 ton!!! masakra, na jeden stempel przypadnie ok 250kg do trzymania. Wytrzymają?
Deski calówki, raczej będzie folia na nich. Podpory z dech 32mm, wieniec na około również. Pierwsza podpora 30cm od wieńca, reszta co 66cm. Stemple co niecałe 70cm.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## marcko

> cd
> 
> Podpory stropu, kilka pierwszych stempli (lipa, mam swoich ok 100 sztuk z cięcia dzikiego lasu, który kiedyś stał w miejscu domu i są długie na 3mb a teraz muszę je skracać na 262 a potem już na dom będę musiał podkładać pustaki + coś jeszcze by wystarczyły  )
> 
> Podłączyłem też wodę, to co widać zrobiłem sam, pierwszy raz w życiu - pakuły, pasta do połączeń i nic nie kapie  
> 
> 
> Te deski na moim stelażu trzeba przybijać w całości? Myślałem, by przybijać cienkimi gwoździami tylko końcówki (zwłaszcza przy łączeniu by się nie przesunęły.
> 
> ...


co do foli - chcesz ją pod beton dać? dobrze rozumiem?

kurdę, gęsto masz te stemple i rygi hmm..., mój KB mówił o jakim 1 - 1,2 m odstępy ja chciałem dać co 90 cm a teraz już sam nie wiem.

Jak widzę najpierw pomocowałeś rygi i dopiero do tego stemple będziesz przykręcał (przycinał na wymiar). Pierwszy raz będę widział jak się robi strop, a u siebie muszę to teraz ogarnąć, więc takie głupie pytania  :smile: 
Co ile szpilki w wieńcu dawałeś? 50 cm czy więcej
Z deskami też mi znajome majstry twierdzą że calówkami walą wsio, i teraz mam obawę
Mi podpowiadali żeby mocować do ryg stemple i dopiero stawiać całość, ale widzę Twój sposób chyba lepszy (może bardziej czasochłonny-ale dokładniejszy mi się wydaje)

----------


## karster

Jaki masz strop? Rodzaj, grubość. Wydaje mi się coś rzadko nawet te 90cm 120 to jakieś szaleństwo. To co robię nie jest żadnym moim sposobem  :wink:  tak mi intuicja podpowiadała, że tak to się robi a B_I_U tylko mnie w niej utwierdził. Popatrz na jego strop, jest dalej z robotą niż ja. On dopiero ma mega szalunek. Jakbym robił raz jeszcze strop od początku to robił bym tak samo jak robię. Podpory/legary/dzwigary/rygi(oo, to nowe słowo dla mnie) kręcił bym najpierw a,dopiero potem docinam stemple. Każdy osobno mierzę i robię je co do mm. Środek będę jakoś podbijał klinami do góry o jakiś 1cm (dodatnia strzałka ugięcia). Te dechy na sztorc łączyłem na dole, przykładałem je do kształtownika 60x40x2 6mb by prosto je łączyć. Jest tam spory zakład ponad 2mb. Skręcałem to na 8wkrętów do drewna, oznaczałem numerami od strony równej i jak już miałem kilka sztuk razem z tatą kręciłem do góry. Mega zwinnie w 2osoby to idzie. Jakies 3-4h i po robocie było. Docinanie stempli to inna inszość... tu już czas ucieka jak przy szalunkach nadproży...

PS, Bartek, zapomniałem napisać, te pionowe deski na zewnątrz wieńca będą oczywiście na dole oparte na dystansach ale nie z desek tylko z osb22 by grubość się zgadzała. Jeszcze waham się czy aby tego na dole właśnie nie skręcać szpilkami np fi6 (mam ich duzo) dzieki temu wieniec nie ugina,się do srodka ściągany przez grube szpilki na murze.

Kamil, pytałeś o, rdzenie - projekt z archonu, nie było w nim żadnych rdzeni. Tylko jeden słup na zewnątrz. Sam wcześniej przez chwilę chcialem dawać rdzenie na pałę ale jakoś zapomniałem. Skoro nie ma ich w projekcie... może to przez to, że to dość stary projekt.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## karster

Folię chcę da pod beton by ochronić deski. Poza tym sucha deska się tak mi ugina jak mokra. Nie chcę by jakoś mocno mi pofalował strop. Dopuszczam max 2-3mm garbów bo spokojnie tynk to przykryje. Tynki na 99% gipsowe utwardzane dolina nidy zeta/ knauf diamond (zaleznie od pory roku na jaką trafię). Bartek pisał o falowaniu folii, no tu wlasnie chcę coś podumać. Albo tasmy 2stronne po 2zl z alledrogo (mam, są ok 5mb) albo zszywacz co 1-2metry. Beton bedzie tez dluzej trzymal wilgoc bo nie bedzie z niego kapało. Wiem, ze deski tez trzymają dobrze wilgoć doa betonu ale co z tego skoro dużo jej ucieka przez nie na podłogę. Folię mam, kupiłem pod chudego 300mkw i trochę mi zostalo..n allegro, 66zl rolka 100mkw folia 0,2. Nie wydaje mi sie by ona mogla sie jakoś szybko podrzeć od betonu. A jak,lekko sie podziurawi to i tak większość desek uchronię.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## marcko

> Folię chcę da pod beton by ochronić deski. Poza tym sucha deska się tak mi ugina jak mokra. Nie chcę by jakoś mocno mi pofalował strop. Dopuszczam max 2-3mm garbów bo spokojnie tynk to przykryje. Tynki na 99% gipsowe utwardzane dolina nidy zeta/ knauf diamond (zaleznie od pory roku na jaką trafię). Bartek pisał o falowaniu folii, no tu wlasnie chcę coś podumać. Albo tasmy 2stronne po 2zl z alledrogo (mam, są ok 5mb) albo zszywacz co 1-2metry. Beton bedzie tez dluzej trzymal wilgoc bo nie bedzie z niego kapało. Wiem, ze deski tez trzymają dobrze wilgoć doa betonu ale co z tego skoro dużo jej ucieka przez nie na podłogę. Folię mam, kupiłem pod chudego 300mkw i trochę mi zostalo..n allegro, 66zl rolka 100mkw folia 0,2. Nie wydaje mi sie by ona mogla sie jakoś szybko podrzeć od betonu. A jak,lekko sie podziurawi to i tak większość desek uchronię.
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> Karol


strop mam monolit 14cm. Wielkość 5,23x9,5 i dwa mniejsze 4.46x9,50 - to chyba trochę polepszę chociaż te podpory gęściej.

Co do foli to mnie teraz zdziwiłeś - fakt że ja chcę cementowo wapienny więc inna bajka- ale żaden tynkarz w okolicy u mnie nie weźmie się za tynkowanie takiego co folia była pod spodem. Ale gips to pewnie inaczej.

To powodzenia i sił dużo  :smile:

----------


## karster

Ja już dzwoniłem do tynkarza w sprawie folii, nie widzi problemu a poza tym są różne preparaty jak betokontakt, które poprawiają przyczepność. Pomyśl nie dwa a dziesięć razy nad tym, czy na pewno chcesz tynki cw. Na forum jest obszerny temat o tynkach, nie mapiętam nazwiska ale chyba p Radosław K. Z trójmiasta, przeczytaj go całego proponuję a na 90% zmienisz zdanie. Jest też druga opcja, poszukaj na fm tematów o problemach z tynkami cw (ja nie szukałem ale widziałem listę linków na ten temat właśnie w temacie o tynkach i kilka pytań właśnie o problemy z nimi w tamtym temacie). Powtórzę tylko opinie speców od tynków, obecnie nie ma niczego lepszego w tynkach cw od utwardzonych gipsowych. Nawet do wilgotnych nieogrzewanych ALE WENTYLOWANYCH pomieszczeń można śmiało dawać gips. Poza tym, wychodzi na to, że co raz powszechniej takie tynki robi się na raz + lekkie szlifowanie i malowanie. Wychodzi duuuzo taniej bo na cw minimum dwa razy gładź... nawet jeśli i tak gładź będzie to na gips wystarczy 1warstwa.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## karster

Dzięki, również powodzenia i duzo samozaparcia  :smile:

----------


## ufbufkruf

Wrzucił byś link do tego tematu z tynkami?

----------


## marcko

> Wrzucił byś link do tego tematu z tynkami?


chyba to:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=rados%C5%82aw

----------


## B_i_U

Ja przeczytałem większość tematów o tynkach i odniosłem inne wrażenie. Większość osób, które ma u siebie tynki cementowo-wapienne i gipsowe wybrałoby te pierwsze.
Z czego wynika popularność tynków gipsowych? Ano z tego, że dużo łatwiej je zrobić i agregaty tynkarskie lepiej radzą sobie z bardziej jednolitą mieszanką. 
Na tynki gipsowe też zazwyczaj robi się gładzie.

----------


## ggdh

A ktoś robi płyty gk na ścianach? Pamiętam, że w jednym z dzienników była dyskusja, ale za nic nie mogę znaleźć.

*karster*, tych stempli pod szalunkami otworów okiennych to chyba dasz więcej?  :yes:

----------


## aiki

Antkowiak ma płyty i mieszka, mój kuzyn ma i mieszka, ja kładę powoli będę kiedyś mieszkał.
Na widok nie poznasz dopiero jak zapukasz w ścianę.

----------


## karster

*ggdh* - belka nad bramą garażową będzie wsparta stemplami, okno w garażu to szerokie na 2,5m również będzie wzmocnione - pozostałe okna, skakałem po tych szalunkach i nic się nie uginały = nic więcej nie trzeba (max 90cm rozpiętości). 

*B_i_U* Jak pisałem, na tynki gipsowe wystarcza 1warstwa gładzi a to już oszczędność. Sam tynk c-w też jest droższy. Pamiętaj, że mam na myśli wyłącznie tynki *utwardzane*. Na sufity można dać zwykłe ale zdarza się opierdzielić całą chupę twardymi z tego co czytałem. No i ta możliwość przeszlifowania tynków gipsowych utwardzanych, pozwalająca dodatkowo uniknąć gładzi...  :wink: 

*marcko* To jest właśnie ten temat

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## ggdh

> Antkowiak ma płyty i mieszka, mój kuzyn ma i mieszka, ja kładę powoli będę kiedyś mieszkał.
> Na widok nie poznasz dopiero jak zapukasz w ścianę.


Pytanie, które każdy zadaje w temacie płyt na ścianach: bardzo pęka?  :cool: 

Bo mamy takie w mieszkaniu w 60-letnim bloku no i się rysuje. No i to niby jest argument przeciw. 

Cena? Pewnie z połowę tego, co za tynki. No i można zrobić samemu.

----------


## aiki

Antkowiak twierdzi, że nie peka - mieszka chyba 2 albo 3 lata. U kuzyna nie pęka. U mnie jeszcze nie wykończone więc się nie wypowiem.
Wszystko zależy jak kładziesz. Jak dajesz klej na brzeg płyty to co ma pękać. Robisz samemu więc kleju nie żałujesz i dajesz wszędzie.

Jeśli chodzi o cenę to przy samorobach to chyba jeszcze taniej niz połowa.
Jedynym minusem jest to, że tynki zrobią Ci w tydzień a z płytami samemu się mordujesz ile trzeba. 
Za tynki CW miałem wycenę chyba ok 9 tyś. Płyty myślę, że wyjdą mnie 4 tyś. razem z gładzią po całości. Jak będzie ostatecznie to dam znać jak skończę czyli w przyszłym roku bo teraz lekarz każe się oszczędzać i ide w kosztowe rzeczy typu bramy, kotłownia itp. Gdzie zbieram kasę a mało robię.

----------


## Marek.M

> Antkowiak twierdzi, że nie peka - mieszka chyba 2 albo 3 lata. U kuzyna nie pęka. U mnie jeszcze nie wykończone więc się nie wypowiem.
> Wszystko zależy jak kładziesz. Jak dajesz klej na brzeg płyty to co ma pękać. Robisz samemu więc kleju nie żałujesz i dajesz wszędzie.


Płyty zawsze gdzieś popękają, a właściwie łączenia. Prędzej czy później. Są po prostu miejsca, które będą pracować mocniej i po paru latach pękną. Mimo iż dołożysz dużo staranności.

----------


## B_i_U

Ja w obecnym domu mam na poddaszu sufity podwieszane z płyt K-G i nic nie pęka.

Sufity podwieszane i ścianki lekkie na profilach to jednak zupełnie co innego niż płyty przyklejone na klej do stabilnego podłoża. Tutaj nawet producenci dopuszczają brak siatek itp. na łączeniach.
Ja na 90% będę sam kleił płyty do ścian, a na sufity pewnie dam profile kapeluszowe i też płyty. Ewentualnie na sufity zlecę tynk.

Pozdrawiam
Bartek

----------


## ggdh

Ano właśnie - ja się cały czas nastawiam na klejenia płyt, zwłaszcza, że w firmie jest spec, co robił wykończeniówkę we Francji, a tam podobno to tylko gk. No i by na pewno pomógł. 

Ale zewsząd wszyscy naokoło twierdzą, że będzie pękać  :mad:

----------


## aiki

Oni mówią, ale czy widzieli jak jest robione. Zgadzam się, że jak na placki i jeszcze rzadko to pękać będzie ale jak na krawędziach będzie podparte i do tego odpowiednie materiały na łączenia? Sufity nie pękają jak dobrze zrobione mimo, że więźba pracuje a na ścianie ma pękać?
Jak pęknie to widać ściana siada i tynk też by pękł.
Firmie (fachowcom)  może bym się bał to zlecić ale samemu to dokładność i staranność ....

----------


## Daniellos_

Karster szalunek wieńca wygląda bardzo ładnie. Jeden z samorobów, gdzie dokładność i precyzja jest wyosko na liście priorytetów  :smile: 

Ja też będę robił płyty kg na ścianach. W kilku dziennikach widziałem tez, że Ci kładący Knauf Diamond mieli sporo ścian zrobionych tak gładko, że nawet gładzi nie kładli.

----------


## kaszpir007

Co do tynków , to u mnie są tynki gipsowe tzw twarde Dolina Nidy Zeta. TYnkarz wiedział że zależy mi na jakości (jak pod malowanie) i się postarał i tak naprawdę wystarczy je lekko przelecieć żyrafą i co najwyżej załatać jakieś lekie ubytki i można malować.
Ściany gładkie jak lustro , choć sa lekki fragmenty że są szorstkie ale lekkie szlifowanie usuwa problem ...

Miałem wykonawce któremu chciałem zlecić przeszlifowanie żyrafą , ale stwierdził że nie ma sensu bo trzeba dawać 2x gładź i szlifować i mu podziękowałem , bo jaki sens robić twarde tynki aby później dawać miękką gładź ?

U siebie przelece ściany żyrafą i będę malował ...

Co do montażu KG na ścianch , to dla mnie takie coś się robi jak ściany krzywe , zniszczone , po to aby szybko wyremontować i aby był efekt ...

Często taki coś robi się jak są np. dzurawe ściany , np. z kaflekami aby szybko mieć proste ściany , a to że będa spoiny pękać i będzie pogłos to tym nikt się nie przejmuje ...

Jak dla mnie tylko tynki , może droższe ale trwalsze i lepsze niż KG ...

----------


## karster

*Daniellos_*  dzięki za miłe słowa  :smile: 

Tynki bez zmian, zostaję przy gipsowych utwardzanych  :smile: 
No ale to jeszcze trochę czasu... robię strop. Dziś prawie skończyłem stemplować garaż (50mkw łącznie z kotłownią) deski już leżą, na nich folia i pierwsze pręty dolnej siatki w jednym kierunku. Dziś przyszły dystanse 15/20/25mm (optymalne chyba będzie 20mm) oraz gwiazdki do słupów/rdzeni. Strzemiona dziś mi wysłali. Nie chciałem się bawić, 430 sztuk 20x20cm fi6 żebro plus dwa duże po kilkadziesiąt sztuk. Te małe były po 76 gr sztuka.
Osb szalunku wieńca strasznie się opiło wodą chociaż były krawędzie pomalowane dwa razy olejem silnikowym używanym  :sad: 

Stemplowanie to gówniana robota, psuje mi moją idealną powierzchnię stropu bo nie da się każdego stempla idealnie dociąć. Co kawałek jakiś jest milimetr/dwa za krótki lub za długi więc strop się unosi ale to są milimetry... na środku zrobiłem górkę nieco ponad 10mm. Chciałbym w następną sobotę go zalać i zająć się kolejną częścią stropu ale czeka mnie ukręcenie dwóch siatek zbrojenia... mam szansę się nie wyrobić.

Pozdrawiam i życzę pogody - u mnie jakoś się tak pogorszyło... dziś spadło ok 50litrów wody na mkw.
Karol

----------


## aiki

Samemu okręcić strop w tydzień to od razu masaże sobie wykup. Pod stemple podbijasz kliny i nimi regulujesz płaszczyznę.

----------


## karster

Czasami coś tam porobię na budowie, fotki wrzucę jak będę w domu, teraz jestem pod namiotem ze starszym synkiem nad jęziorem wdzydze  :smile:  ciekawa nazwa


Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## aiki

Jeśli to te wdzyce to chyba całkiem niedaleko moich stron.

----------


## B_i_U

Jaką tam masz rozpiętość i jak gęsto są pręty wg projektu i jakie fi? Siatka tylko dołem?

----------


## karster

Siatka 12x14 z fi12 dołem, do tego wzmocnienia narożników, komina też z fi12 + siatka górna 25x25 z fi10, beton 20cm.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## B_i_U

A strop (ten konkretnie) ma jakie wymiary? Żadnych podciągów tam nie masz? Na środku chyba jakieś dodatkowe zagęszczenie prętów?
Na pozostałym stropie też masz na całości siatkę górną?

----------


## karster

Ten strop ma 8x6,25m, reszta domu ma grubość 15cm i już bez siatek górnych ale z lokalnymi wzmocnieniami górą zamiast górnej siatki. Podciągów nie ma wg projektu ale sam dodam dwa przez środek wzmocnienia coś ala podciągi - dodatkowa belka zbrojona 4xfi12 zatooiona w stropie + 5cm powyżej niego. To zagęszczenie środkiem to przypadek-zostały pręty. Wg projektu miało być np 67 prętów w jdnym kierunków co 12cm a jak je poukładałem dokładnie co 12cm to zostało mi kilka sztuk. Analogicznie w drugim kierunku. 
PS. Ogólnie robię wszystko z projektem.

A jak prace u Ciebie?

----------


## B_i_U

Wczoraj zalałem ścianę ze schodami, dwie małe ścianki przy kominie, dodatkową ściankę wzmacniającą w studni, 16 słupów i kilka nadproży. Wszystkie szalunki wytrzymały ale były komplikacje z ilością betonu. Coś mnie orżnęli na ilości.
Mam problemy z wyświetlaniem zdjęć. Przekroczyłem jakiś transfer pomimo, że miejsca na serwerze mam wykorzystane dopiero 21%. Chyba za Twoją radą wezmę się za google photo, tylko muszę się nauczyć jak to linkować. Mam nadzieję, że co rok nie będę robił wszystkiego od nowa.

Gratuluję postępów
Bartek

----------


## karster

Dziś zalałem pierwszą część stropu, ten nad garażem. Poszło 13m3 betonu. Ogólne jak to zwykla bywa betonu powinno zostać a okazało się, że musiałem mwiadrować to co było w koszu pompy czyli jakieś ponad pół tony. Beton wg projektu B20, zamówiłem B25. Na oko nie widzę żadnej różnicy między nim a B20. Między b20 a B15 widziałem różnicę.

Po fakcie okazało się, że wcale nie mam za wielw fotek a szkoda, było (jest, ale w betonie) zajebiste zbrojenie. 



Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## karster



----------


## sebcioc55

Brawo Ty !  :yes:

----------


## Daniellos_

U Karola to i wideło je. Jak w Holiłud  :smile:

----------


## marcko

> Dziś zalałem pierwszą część stropu, ten nad garażem. Poszło 13m3 betonu. Ogólne jak to zwykla bywa betonu powinno zostać a okazało się, że musiałem mwiadrować to co było w koszu pompy czyli jakieś ponad pół tony. Beton wg projektu B20, zamówiłem B25. Na oko nie widzę żadnej różnicy między nim a B20. Między b20 a B15 widziałem różnicę.
> 
> Po fakcie okazało się, że wcale nie mam za wielw fotek a szkoda, było (jest, ale w betonie) zajebiste zbrojenie. 
> ]
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> Karol


nie mogę dojrzeć dobrze na filmie - jak zrobiłeś dystanse do rurek (do ściągania). Chodzi mi o sam dół na jakiejś blaszce przyspawałeś czy inaczej cosik?
bo ja do płyty takie od sadysty ściągałem, ale tutaj chciałbym uniknąć kawałków blachy w suficie "wystających"  bo to może jaka rdza wylezie albo inne coś  :smile:

----------


## karster

> Brawo Ty !


Brawo ja!  :wiggle: 





> U Karola to i wideło je. Jak w Holiłud


Na krótkim filmie można by pokazać 100 różnych zdjęć  :big grin: 


*marcko* To szpilka gwintowana fi10, w deskach jest otwór wiertłem fi10 a do regulacji wysokości jest po porstu sama nakrętka. Na upartego można to od dołu przykręcać ale nie ma takie potrzeby jeśli otwór w desce nie jest luźny. Po zalaniu, w czasie równania betonu po rurkach można wybić młotkiem od dołu te podpory i odrobiną betonu wszystko wyrównać. Ja o tym zapomniałem i będą mi wystawały z betonu szpilki o długości ok 7cm - nie ma problemu by je odciąć a koniec-końców pozostaną małe, fi10 kawałki stali widoczne od dołu. To chyba nie będzie już tak rdzewiało. Ostateczni czymś to można zabezpieczyć antykorozyjnie.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## marcko

> Brawo ja! 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Na krótkim filmie można by pokazać 100 różnych zdjęć 
> 
> 
> *marcko* To szpilka gwintowana fi10, w deskach jest otwór wiertłem fi10 a do regulacji wysokości jest po porstu sama nakrętka. Na upartego można to od dołu przykręcać ale nie ma takie potrzeby jeśli otwór w desce nie jest luźny. Po zalaniu, w czasie równania betonu po rurkach można wybić młotkiem od dołu te podpory i odrobiną betonu wszystko wyrównać. Ja o tym zapomniałem i będą mi wystawały z betonu szpilki o długości ok 7cm - nie ma problemu by je odciąć a koniec-końców pozostaną małe, fi10 kawałki stali widoczne od dołu. To chyba nie będzie już tak rdzewiało. Ostateczni czymś to można zabezpieczyć antykorozyjnie.
> ...


o i to jest myśl  :smile:  
tak się zastanawiałem czy to wyjdzie - to już wiem

dzięki

----------


## karster

Praca wre - chciało by się napisać, tymczasem praktycznie nic się nie dzieje. Zdjąłem szalunek wieńca kiedyś tam, wczoraj wywaliłem też jedną i jedyną podporę w drzwiach dom-garaż no i nic nie spadło na głowę  :big grin: 
Posprzątałem nieco, wrzuciłem dwie palety pustaków na strop nad garażem (jedną pełną paletę + kilka dodatkowych pustaków całkiem sam na 3 raty wrzucałem czyli przewaliłem 4,5 tony sam na sam, drugą, nadpoczętą, poskręcaną drutami wrzucił mi sąsiad traktorem z turem za co mu dziękuję  :smile:  Robił to pierwszy raz więc trochę mu zajęło no i na stresował się całkiem mocno ale sobie poradził).

Wymurowałem też kawałek słupa podtrzymującego strop w salonie za kominkiem. Jest on z cegieł, jego wymiary to 137x25x300cm a ja wymurowałem całe 3 warstwy cegły... Tym tempem to do zimy ;/

W poniedziałek stawiam pierwszą warstwę pustaków ściany kolankowej nad garażem - może w jeden dzień się wyrobię.
Kolejne dni planuję przeznaczyć na przyklejenie ok 30 pustaków na ścianach domu bo nie wszystkie dokończyłem gdy całość o 1 pustak wędrowała do góry, a po tym robię szalunek wieńca.

Miałem kupić sklejkę peri używaną w dobrej cenie (w baaardzo dobrej cenie), płyty o wymiarach 93x76cm 15mm po 13zł/m2. Miałem je sobie ciąć na pół i robić z nich szalunek wieńca bo osb to dziadostwo. Niby moje osb z pierwszej części stropu wytrzymało, spełniło swoje zadanie to teraz w zasadzie kolejne jego używanie będzie już dla mnie karą. Chodzi o to, że jest spęczniałe od wody, nie ma już swojej sztywności a skręcanie do czoła jest praktycznie niewykonalne.
Sklejki nie kupiłem bo rozbiło się o transport. Znajomi wracali z Oławy i akurat jechali po drodze z http://sklejka.eu/ ale przełożyli wyjazd z piątku 17:00 na sobotę 11:00 a wtedy nikogo już nie było do wydania płyt  :sad:  Wielka szkoda bo własny transport się nie opłaci dla mnie (to ok 300km w 1 stronę).

PS. Robię teraz całkiem sam na budowie, co z tatą to z tatą, zawsze 3 razy szybciej szło  :big tongue: 


Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## B_i_U

O, a ja właśnie napisałem Ci u siebie, że byłoby fajnie jak byś skończył strop do narodzin dziecka. Chyba jednak nie ma szans.

Za sklejką popatrz na OLX. Ja za swoją płaciłem ok. 30PLN/m2 (21mm).

Ja do wyrzucenia ręcznego na strop będę miał 7 palet (już nie na paletach niestety).

Mi ojciec chciałby pomóc, ale już nie chcę go fatygować ze względu na zdrowie. Przywykłem już, że muszę sobie radzić zupełnie sam.

Pozdrawiam
Bartek

----------


## karster

Nie skończyłem stropu do narodzin dziecka bo dziecko zechcialo (a raczej organizm matki) przyjsc na swiat 3 tyg wcześniej...  :wink:  takze ten, stalem sie szczęśliwym ojcem trójki dzieci, dwóch synkow 4/ 2,5 roku i córeczki świeżo narodzonej. Okazalo sie, ze lozysko sie odklejało, po 10 minutach od przyjecia zony do szpitala z powodu krwawień było juz po operacji (cesarka). Gdyby nie to to dziecko by nie przeżyło.

Na budowie muruje filary z cegiel. Przybywa ich. Łącznie jest ich 6, blisko 1000 cegiel. Masakra jaka to kara dla mnie no ale juz mam co raz wecej. Potem dopiero strop... dzis rozebrałem w lwiej częsci szalunek stropu garazu. Tata zaczął beze mnie (ja odbierałem swoje dziewczynki ze szpitala, jedna z nich wazy 2,52kg) nie zdazylem dokladnie sprawdzic ugiecia bo juz sporo stempli bylo zdjete, dalej strop ugiął się 1mm na środku. Deski idealne, suche i czyste dzieki folii. Beton po oderwaniu foli jak szkło... gips sie przyklei, nie ma obaw.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## Kamil_

Gratuluję!
Ja czekam na syna ma termin na 28 października  :smile: 

Dawaj fotki  :big grin:

----------


## ggdh

Gratulacje! 

U mnie robota stoi, bo dekarze w taki upał nie pracują, ale chociaż mój Młody zaczął żuć firanki, więc się raczej nie nudzę i nie narzekam (aż tak bardzo...)  :big grin:

----------


## B_i_U

Ja również śpieszę z gratulacjami. To dlatego taka cisza w Twoim dzienniku. A ja myślałem, że się opierdzielasz  :wink: 

Pozdrawiam
Bartek

----------


## karster

Dziękuję  :Smile:  ano nie opierdzielam sie, nawet mam nowe fotki z budowy, zostalo mi zaledwie 300 cegiel z 1040 wszystkich do wymurowania. Dzis rozszalowalem calkowicie strop nad garazem. Oderwałem folie. Są miejsca, gdzie si pofałdowała i jest mały defekt ale bez obaw. Przy rozwazaniu kwestii folii i ew odpadaniu zapomniałem ze przeciez wg projektu od strony garazu jest 5cm styro. Jak w takim razie go przykleic do stosunkowo gladkiej powierzchni a potem wykonczyc?

Fotki juz juz (zapomnialem loginu na elektrode a na kompa zadko siadam)

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## aiki

Daj stelaż z wełna zamiast styro. 
U mnie styro ale strop miałem po dechach i trzyma na razie na samym kleju z worka ale wg fachowców powinien być kołkowany.

----------


## karster

A jak cokolwiek zontować do tego monolitu z b25 napchanego stalą? Mniej więcej wiadomo gdzie są prety... są dystanse + rdzawe ślady odcisnięte z folii.

----------


## aiki

Stelaż krzyżowy to wiercenia niewiele. Filmy rigipsa obejrzyj na YouTube

----------


## karster

Tak z czapy mozesz napisac co ile daje sie uchwyt? W domu byc może na,calym suficie bedzie podwieszany i mysle by kołki rozporowe albo szpilki fi 6 juz na etapie zalewania stropu/ szalowania powkładać. W garazu tego luksusu nie mam chociaż wystaje mi ze stropu co ok 2 metrh szpilka fi 10...
Stelaż krzyzowy ma ten minus, ze opusci mi sufit o dodatkowe 6-7 cm. Nie wiem ile dokladnie ma łacznie mm, tak nacoko licze razem z płytą. Bo sam,styro jakby przykleić to chyba na niego tylko klej/siatka/klej i finisz (tzn nie koniec prac a gładź).
Tylko jak go przykleic... ten styro do stropu po folii. Po wykonaniu posadzki garaz bedzie mial 255cm wysokosci, po dołożeniu styro zabiore zaledwie nieco ponad 5 cm a stelaz z welną zabierze kolejne 6-7 cm i zrobi się juz np 243. Przy tak duzym garazu, obecnie 275cm (brak podlogi, tylko chudziak) wydaje sie, ze jest nisko.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## sebcioc55

@karster gratuluję kolejnego potomstwa  :smile: 

z tymi kołkami jeszcze przed zalewaniem to słaby pomysł  :roll eyes:  do stropu spokojnie przykleisz styro na piankę, ona się chwyta wszystkiego. Zagruntujesz to tylko wcześniej i przykleisz bez problemu, jezeli boisz się że spadnie to daj po jednym kołku na płytę, chociaż styropian 5cm waży tyle co nic, jedynie ten klej z siatką coś tam waży... ze stelażem i wełną to wg mnie za dużo roboty jak na garaż. Zostaw siłę na reszte.

----------


## karster

Na początku dziękuję wszystkim za gratulacje kolejnego potomstwa. Jednocześnie przepraszam wszystkich zarówno aktywnych jak i biernie śledzących (mam nadzieję, że tacy też są) za tak rzadko aktualizowany dziennik. Strasznie ciężko jakoś zarządzać czasem. Komputer odpalam rzadko a tylko z kompa w miarę wygodnie mogę wrzucać fotki (na domiar złego, czasem robiłem to z telefonu ale obecnie zmieniły się zasady umieszczanie zdjęć na forum elektrody a zapomniałem loginu i tylko z kompa mogę to robić).

Kilka fotek:




















Pozdrawiam 
Karol

----------


## karster

Kilka komentarzy do w/w fotek:

1) Folia się w paru miejscach pofałdowała - liczyłem się z tym. Nie jest to raczej żaden wielki problem. Bartek u siebie dał folię cieńszą więc pewnie pofałdowania nie będzie. Z drugiej strony, grubsza folia była łatwiejsza do oderwania od betonu po robocie.

2) Obecnie jest więcej cegieł wymurowanych, kolejny słup jest skończony a inne co raz bliżej końca. Cegły to paskudztwo, kara dla mnie. Tynkarz będzie musiał się wykazać zdolnościami górnej półki aby moje krzywizny wyprostować. Nie ma tu tragedii ale np kąty 135' przy w wyjściu na taras wcale nie wyszły takie jak miały wyjść.

3) Murowanie na piankę - jak widać na jednym ze zdjęć, dawałem dodatkowy warkocz kleju do styro + szczelnie spoiny pionowe => kto bogatemu zabroni? (czyt. kto biednemu bogato żyć zabroni?  :big tongue:  ) Nie generuje to wielkiego kosztu a czuję w tym zdecydowanie większą wytrzymałość ściany .

4) W tym tygodniu mam w planie 
a) dokończyć pier***one cegły,
b) zaszalować wszystkie doły nadproży okiennych,
c) zaszalować podciągi a jest ich kilka,
d) jak starczy czasu zrobić szalunek wieńca na około.


Przy okazji mała uwaga dla osób budujących w technologii dryfix - w instrukcji jasno jest napisane aby zwilżać/ odkurzać powierzchnie pustaków (niby tylko warstwy już przymurowanej - ja raczej starałem się dbać by również pustak kładziony był względnie czysty). Otóż gdy pustak jest zakurzony/ zapylony to potem można go w całości po wielu-wielu tygodniach spokojnie urwać  :wink:  
Trafiło się ślepej kurze ziarno... Pamiętam dokładnie jak w jednym miejscu nie odpyliłem pustaków (no może w kilku innych też sie trafiło) no i był to słupek między oknami w łazience/ pralni obok. Muszę go przestawić by spokojnie kabina prysznicowa 90tka mi weszła i chciałem go oderwać (5 pustaków jeden na drugim 125cm wysokości) Wystarczyło lekko się zaprzeć o przeciwną ścianę otworu okiennego i pchnąć mocno na filarek - od razu się oderwał właśnie tam gdzie był pył. Także ten, dbajcie o wiadro z pędzel i wodą  :wink:  Mi to akurat w tamtym momencie pomogło a w *KAŻDYM INNYM* tylko zaszkodzi!!!

cdn>

----------


## karster

Mam mega dylemat z z rekuperacją. Nie mam pojęcia jak ją rozprowadzić, policzyć. Ogólne zasady jakieś poznałem. Czytam od jakiegoś czasu ten wątek: http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...entylacj%C4%99 Będzie u nas 2 dorosłych + 3 dzieciaczków (kiedyś urosną...).

Problem mam np taki chciałbym np w każdym pokoju robić nawiew 2x75 zamiast 1x75 (bo niby jak dzieci podrosną i sprowadzą sobie kolegów/ koleżanki itp to będzie potrzebne więcej powietrza a przykręcić anemostat zawsze można - gorzej w wybudowanym domu z dołożeniem rury...)
Na parterze jest akurat 1 pokój i od biedy mogło by tam być 1x75 ale mając na uwadze powyższe wole dać tam 2x75.

Wychodzi więc tak:
- salon 2x75
- jadalnia 2x75 (ew salon 3x75, jadalnia 1x75)
- pracownia 1x75 (pralnia przerobiona na mój gabinet/ pracownię)
- pokój 2x75
___________________ => suma nawiewów 7x75

- łazienka 3x75
- kuchnia 2x75
- wiatrołap 1x75
___________________ => suma wywiewów 6x75

pozostaje 
- hol/ komunikacja bez wentylacji
- spiżarnia pod schodami, nieogrzewana (to drobny dylemat dla mnie, dociągnę tam kanał wentylacji grawitacyjnej z komina w salonie do kominka, drugi kanał wentylacyjny w tym kominie podłączę do garażu. Kotłownia będzie na 95% z PC i bez wentylacji - otwarte drzwi z garażu.


Na piętrze jest jeszcze gorzej, bo są 3 pokoje + strych (czyli kolejny duży pokój w którym np będzie siłownia moja/ żony) a do wyciągu wychodzi tylko łazienka. Zatem jak zrobić tam dobrze zbilansowaną wm przy nawiewach 4x2x75 i jednej łazience z np 3x75? Mogę ewentualne dać po jednym wywiewie w garderobach.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## sebcioc55

Panie jaka masakra z tymi cegłami, czemu to tak? już lepiej nie wiem.... chyba trzeba było sprzedać ten dom i zacząć inny prostszy  :big tongue: 

a tak po za tym to wszystko elegancko, z tym pyłem to dobrze że o tym piszesz. Bo ja garaż planuje z BK na pianę i trochę mi się nie chce na każdy bloczek chuchać dmuchać  :roll eyes: 

Wentylacja - do pokju gdzie mieszka jedna osoba to średni pomysł dawać 2x75 bo przy min wydatku centrali bedzie wiać za mocno, sprawdź sobie w tabelach. Jezeli bedzie wiecej osób w domu to podkrecasz centralę albo po prostu otwierasz okno jak bedziesz miał otwierane. Pomyśl o tym że większość czasu w tych pokojach dzieciaki będą same, albo ich w ogóle nie bedzie. Pewnie centrala by Ci wyszła gigantyczna. Z resztą ja sie nie znam, może niech się wypowie ktoś z większym doświadczeniem.

----------


## Kamil_

karster małe pytanko. Ile cm planujesz na gotowo (bez paneli lub kafli) od wylanego aktualne chudziaka?
Widzę, że w drzwiach masz wstawioną jedną warstwę pustaka.

----------


## karster

U mnie bedzie wysokosc 285cm. Tam gdzir okaze sie to za wysoko bedzie sufit z gk. Jeszcze do konca nie wiem co z rekuperacją- albo przewody beda pod stropem w zabudowie albo na stropie w styro akustycznym ale go powinno byc 5cm a same rury reku maja 7,5cm do tego cala instalacja wod-kan, techniczna...

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## karster

... jako że (zapewne kolejny raz) mój db znalazł się na drugiej stronie działu (której nikt pewnie nie lubi i tam nie zagląda - coś jak druga strona wyników w googlu) oraz, jako że mam chwilę sam na sam z lapatopem postanowiłem zrobić mały update u siebie (częściej zdarza mi się napisać coś na temat mojej budowy u kogoś niż u siebie no bo to można zrobić z telefonu a u siebie wypada fotki wrzucić no a z telefonu na fm wrzucać fotki to jakaś teksańska masakra piłą mechaniczną jest...

*Szalowanie drugiej części stropu:*

... nic nie wspomnę, ze chciałem mieć strop w sierpniu zakończony a boję się żebym go we wrześniu skończył  :sad: (((((

Zdjęcia nie są aktualne (ostatnia praca w sobotę -> ukręcone ładnych naście albo i dziesiąt metrów zbrojenia na wieniec, nadproża, kompletne szalunki wieńca/ belek/ nadproży. Ogólnie jakieś 2 dni pracy dalej niż ostatnie fotki ale żeby to była przepaść na fotkach to się tego nie da powiedzieć  :big tongue:  












cdn

----------


## karster

...










Korzystając z okazji budowy domu sąsiada z naprzeciwka z betoniarką urobiłem u nich sobie (z ich piasku, cementu i wody, która jako jedyna była wcześniej ode mnie) 3 taczki mocnego betonu i zalałem nadproże nad wejściem do domu a potem nad nim od razu położyłem pustaki. Miałem pH bo jedną ze szpilek ściskających szalunek wwierciłem za wysoko i nie mogłem dobić pustaka więc wygląda to na żywo niezbyt poprawnie, zupełnie nie podobne do mojej pracy (no ale już to od jednej strony jest zaszalowane a od drugiej zaszaluję lada dzień, potem zaleję betonem stropu i wszyscy będą zadowoleni).
Jakby sąsiad Mariusz przypadkiem to przeczytał to niech wie, że raz jeszcze mu dziękuję  :smile: 

Na jednym ze zdjęć widać też mój piękny stopień do spiżarni pod schodami, Dwa bloczki fundamentowe + 3 cegły między nimi i odrobina betonu, która pozostała z zalewania nadproża nad wejściem do domu. Jestem z niego baaaardzo dumny  :big grin:  Pomijam szczegół, że tak naprawdę to jest za niski i ten tego, w ogóle jakoś niezbyt docelowy.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## karster

*Ocieplenie stropu - czym???*

Przedstawie swoje dywagacje na temat ocieplenia, zapraszam do włączenia się do dyskusji  :smile: 

1) *Wełna* - wolę jej uniknąć, wielu twierdzi, że tragicznie ją się zakłada, chyba nikt nie daje gwarancji, że za np 10 lat będzie ona w tej samej kondycji a dom tak samo ciepły
2) *PIR/PUR* - niby nie podtrzymuje ognia ale ten kawałek więźby już go podtrzyma a pianka pali się aż miło stąd moje obawy. Poza tym to czysta chemia. Wiem, wiem w aucie pełno poliuretanu o różnych twardościach od siedzeń po wykończenia tapicerki ale autem przejedziesz się kawałek i z niego wychodzisz a w domu z pianką na dachu spędzasz lwią część czasu życia (przynajmniej blisko 50% i więcej). Poza tym problem kolejny to montaż pianki na pełnym deskowaniu
3) *Styropian* -  przyznam, że do niedawna mój faworyt. Kupił bym styro grafitowy tak z 15cm między krokwie + 3cm odstępu między deskami a na to kolejne 5cm na całość. Styro od zewnątrz okleił bym folią aluminiową samoprzylepną tak by odbijała promieniowanie latem a od wewnątrz albo również okleił bym tą samą folią lub użył gotowej folii (czy nawet folię do podłogówki, która niby również odbija promieniowanie podczerwone. Niestety styropian również dość ciekawie się spala.
4) *Granulat styropianu* - ten sam produkt co wyżej, problem z przygotowaniem skosów do jego nawiewania, problem z jego podwiewaniem (wypada go docisnąć wełną etc) 
5) *Ekofiber/celuloza* - też mi zaczęło chodzić to po głowie (a że wiele mi rzeczy po głowie chodzi to kurde jakoś tak ciężko mi samemu się chodzi)
6) *Nakrokwiowo np thermano*  - fajne, ciepłe izolacje ale drogie i też łatwopalne i toksyczne 

To jest właśnie ad3, fajna sprawa:

----------


## karster

a tu też ciekawostka

----------


## karster

Przy okazji mały update z budowy. 

Poniedziałek:




Wtorek:


Jak zawsze po opadach mam pełen zbiornik retencyjny (zaniżenie pod schodami na spiżarnie). Na zdjęciu już w części opróżniony ręczną pompą typu wiadro:

No i przy okazji owych opadów to co kocham na swojej prerii najbardziej   :sad: 



Owa woda na ziemi (kurde, nie przechodzi mi to określenie przez gardło/ klawiaturę, to nie ziemia a jakieś kure*two, glina z piachem pomieszana a pod spodem jeszcze więcej gliny, która nie przepuszcza wody i robi się mega błoto na powierzchni)



Zaś owe błoto umila komunikację na działce:


Nie mam pomysłu co zrobić, chciałem nasypać piasku przed wjazdem do garażu, biorę już za szpadel i wbijam go w kupę obok garażu a tam galareta - piach podciąga wodę na 30 cm od dołu, jedynie chyba gruz i to tak na 40-50cm może mnie uratować ale nie mam jeszcze planów co i gdzie więc cholera męczę się strasznie (a jesień dopiero nadciąga, potem znów kochana wiosna).

Środa - dziś wolne, tzn od budowy bo idę do pracy za chwilę... jutro jak pogoda da będę dalej stemplował i może już skończę stemplowanie - zostało mi 62 sztuki do postawienia. Dalej deskowanie, folia, zbrojenie. Myślę, że jak pogoda pozwoli to 22 września będzie strop zrobiony.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## sebcioc55

> *Ocieplenie stropu - czym???*
> ....


ja bym zrobił albo wełną albo pianą. Jeżeli wszystko bedzie dobrze zrobione to wełna nawet i za 20 lat będzie taka sama, tam samo piana. Wełna nie lubi wody, a piana słońca, jeżeli te rzeczy bedą załatwione to nie masz czym się martwić. Wełny aż tak źle się nie układa, wszyscy to robią i jakoś żyją  :wink:  a piana jest spoko, nie rozumiem problemu z deskowaniem? właśnie jak jest deskowanie to jeszcze lepiej, bo przy samej membranie piana potrafi się rozprężyć i wypchnąć membranę tworzad górzki/zatory dla ewentualnej wody na niej, potrafi też skierować wodę w stronę kontrłat co jest już niewskazane. Piana jest znacznie droższa, szybsza i szczelniejsza. Wełna jest cieplejsza ale i tańsza. Sam musisz zdecydować ile masz kasy i czasu  :wink: 

BTW: obczaj sobie gipskartona na youtube, on kiedyś dużo o tym filmów robił czym ocieplać.

----------


## karster

Czemu nie wełna? Trafiłem na wiele komentarzy typu, że *na zachodzie jej się nie stosuje bo z biegiem czasu pod wpływem wilgoci się zwiesza, robią się wielkie szpary a poza tym mokra nic nie ociepla* Wiem, że wielu nadal ją stosuje i jakoś ją ludzie montują więc tu pewnie tragedii nie ma. Jej izolacyjność nie jest powalająca a cena wcale nie niska (w odniesieniu do alternatyw). 

Czemu nie PIR/PUR na deskowaniu pełnym? Bo po pierwsze jest toksyczna (niby po wywietrzeniu bezwonna), przy pożarze masa toksycznego dymu + wzmacnianie ognia (niby klasa E czyli nie podtrzymuje ognia a jednak pełno opinii, że pięknie się spala). Przy deskowaniu zamknięto-komórkową (która to jest znacznie 'cieplejsza' jest problem z wilgocią i gniciem więźby/desek a otwarto -komórkowa ma podobne U do lepszej wełny. Najbardziej podoba mi się aplikacja a co za tym idzie szczelność/ wypełnienie przestrzeni.  

Nie mam pojęcia ani faworyta na materiał do ocieplenia dachu/ stropodachu  :sad:  Chciałbym coś wybrać bo najdalej za 3 ms będę wykonywał ocieplenie i chciałbym być pewien swego wyboru. Przy okazji materiały układane jak pianka czy celuloza (lub nawet wełna nakładana natryskowo jak celuloza) robi się szybko i robią to firmy w ramach ich pracy często w dobrej cenie.  

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## Daniellos_

Jak wspomniałeś problemy z wełną sa w przypadku zawilgocenia/zmoczenia. Przewidujesz ktoreś u siebie? Jeśli do tego dojdzie to nie tylko z węlną będzie problem, ale i z całą więźbą.

----------


## karster

No racja. Dzwoniłem wczoraj do dwóch firm od pianki (jedna z łodzi zajmowała sie rownież celulozą). Długo rozmawiałem, miło się gadało i dość rzeczowo. Tak jak wcześniej wykluczyłem pianke tak teraz znowu ja uwzgledniam. Niestety to nie tania impreza (65 zł za 20cm lub 75zl za 25cm). Do tego od wewnątrz ioraz tak musi byc paroizolacja a na deskowaniu proponowali mi zamiast papy membranę wysoko-paroprzepuszczalna. Jeśli juz bym mial pape na deskowaniu to musial bym wewnątrz użyć membrany aktywnej (o zmiennym współczynniku dyfuzyjnosci czy jakos tak, drogi biznes bo ok 650netto za 75m).
Robiac z wełny samodzielnie, czyli praktycznie za free oraz dokładnie i tak wypada te same folie/membrany dać czyli ich koszt pomijam a dobra wełna np 2x20cm to tak 40zl za mkw kosztuje no nie? Bylo by ok 25zł taniej na metrze czyli przy moim metrażu ponad 5tys taniej.

Chcialbym zweryfikowac ważną informację, obu wykonawców (z zupelnie różnych miejsc w Polsce) po dlugiej dyskusji na temat bezpieczeństwa dodało jako ciekawostke niby, że mają kontakt ze strażakami i  byly przypadki, że pianka uratowała dom przed calkowitym zniszczeniem. W jednym przypadku dom nowy, facet budowal sam w polu, burza, piorun, ogień no i pianka zweglona nie doprowadzała powietrza do ognia i palilo się takim przytłumionym ogniem. W drugim pianka nie pozwoliła wodzie całkowicie zalać domu (czy o cos podobnego chodzilo) ogolnie strażacy stwierdzili, że gdyby te domy byly z wełną to oba byly by całkowicie zniszczone.

Zobaczę ile wydam kasy aby przykryć dach, jak bedzie mnie stać to najprawdopodobniej zdecyduję sie na piankę. Boję się tylko czy 20 cm pianki da podobny efekt jak 40 cm welny dość szczelnie ulożonej (teraz i za 10 lat).

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## Kamil_

Z racji mojego zawodu (www.audiobas.pl) często jestem na dachach i poddaszach (a zwłaszcza tych mikro stryszkach)
U różnych osób, deweloperów, osób prywatnych, małych budowlańców.
Ostatnio przyjechał koleś od dachów, bo musiał przeciągnąć przewody po dachówkach za co się nie biorę i powiedział właścicielowi, ze to co mu tą pianką ocieplili to wielkie gówno, bo piana tak mocno się rozprężyła, że folia (nie pamiętam która chyba ta paroizolacyjna) się wybrzuszyła i na 99% z biegiem czasu będzie mu się wilgoć zbierała na krokwiach i łatach i wszystko będzie gniło.

Moim zdaniem ta piana to też nie jest za super!
Wszyscy się spuszczają nad szczelnością itp, a później wilgoć i grzyby w domu.
Tak wiem, wiem rekuperacje i bajery dadzą radę...

96% domów ma wełnę i naprawdę nie raz wchodzę nawet jeszcze po tych mineralnych ze szkłem i nic się z tym nie dzieje.
Domy odwiedzam od nowych po takie 10-20 letnie!


Mi do ocieplenia daleko, ale dobrze poczytaj, aby nie narobić bigosu  :smile:

----------


## karster

> ...ale dobrze poczytaj, aby nie narobić bigosu


Im więcej czytam tym mniej wiem  :big tongue: 

Ale takie komentarze pomagają twardo stąpać po ziemi: 




> Jak wspomniałeś problemy z wełną sa w przypadku zawilgocenia/zmoczenia. Przewidujesz ktoreś u siebie? Jeśli do tego dojdzie to nie tylko z węlną będzie problem, ale i z całą więźbą.


Niewątpliwie fajnym atutem pianki jest to, że w cenie 65zł zrobią Ci cały dach nawet przy -20 na dworze (bo mają np nagrzewnice ponad 100kW mocy na ON) no i to jednego dnia a przy tym raczej szczelnie (skoro firma od wielu lat tylko i wyłącznie tym się zajmuje to pewnie się znają/ mają wprawę). Cenowo, gdyby zlecić ocieplenie wełną może wyjść nawet drożej niż pianka (no ale ja jako samorób z krwi i kości wełny na pewno bym nie zlecił a pianę nie ma racjonalnego wyjścia).

PS. Fajny fach, dobrze wiedzieć  :smile:  Mimo, że nie oglądam TV, baa mam odłączona kablówkę i tv wywalony do małego pokoju to wykonując instalację w domu raczej przypomnę sobie o tym wrednym, czarnym pochłaniaczu czasu)

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## sebcioc55

@karster  piszesz 65zł/m^2 ale jakie są tego parametry? Porównuj np pianke 0,04 i wełnę 0,04, inaczej to jest lipa.

----------


## karster

Pianka ma 0,038 albo 0,037 (nie pamiętam dokładnie), więc do lepszych modeli wełny jej sporo brakuje (np: http://www.ursa.pl/pl-pl/produkty/ur...nformacje.aspx - przyznam, że nawet nie wiedziałem, że taka niska lambda jest osiągalna przy wełnie, jej cena np na alledrogo to ok 22zł za 15 cm grubości).

Przy okazji update bieżącego (już kończącego się za 3h40 minut tygodnia):

Środa:
- pada deszcz

Czwartek:
- pada deszcz

Piątek:
- skończyłem stemplowanie, było późno więc fotki w następnym dniu

Sobota:
- pierwszy tak piękny dzień w tym tygodniu (oraz w tym miesiącu)





Jakbym miał pokazać fotki za piątek to były by to takie widoki (pomijając deskowanie ;P )





Na koniec zabezpieczyłem wszystko tymczasową folią (później będzie docelowo docięta, przybita gwoźdźmi do deskowania.


Plany/ chęci na ten tydzień: 
- dokończyć deskowanie stropu (brakuje salonu i małego kawałka nad klatką schodową ale to po schodach)
- zaszalować schody zabiegowe ze spocznikiem+ rozejście nad garaż i do części sypialnej, wychodzą mi o wymiarach 18,6/27cm więc średnie ;/
- policzyć, kupić, porozkładać stal (rozłożyć chociaż dolną siatkę, jest jedna ale jest sporo prętów górą, nie są odginane co drugi ale są dodatkowe pręty górą)
- chciało by się dopisać "zalanie stropu" no ale myślmy realnie czy tam czytaj "sorry- taki mamy klimat" więc byle zrobić pierwsze 3 punkty a w następnym tygodniu w 3 dni ukręcić zbrojenie i zalać betonem.

Gdzieś jeszcze trzeba by upakować kupno i budowę komina do kominka ale to może po stropie. Ogólnie wg projektu są 3 kominy łącznie składające się z 2x fi20 dymowy + 8x wentylacyjny a zostaje 1x20cm dymowy. Dodatkowe 3x wentylacja (grawitacyjny) będzie z PCV po konsultacji z Archonem.


Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## _arek_

Piękna robota, ale widzę pracy przy takim monolicie co niemiara... 

Bagienko na budowie masz piękne, ja po ostatnim dowozie i rozładunku stali mam identyczną ciapę...
Pogoda w tym roku to masakra jakaś, z kim nie rozmawiam z budowlańców to opóźnienia we wszystkim.

----------


## B_i_U

> Plany/ chęci na ten tydzień: 
> - dokończyć deskowanie stropu (brakuje salonu i małego kawałka nad klatką schodową ale to po schodach)
> - zaszalować schody zabiegowe ze spocznikiem+ rozejście nad garaż i do części sypialnej, wychodzą mi o wymiarach 18,6/27cm więc średnie ;/
> - policzyć, kupić, porozkładać stal (rozłożyć chociaż dolną siatkę, jest jedna ale jest sporo prętów górą, nie są odginane co drugi ale są dodatkowe pręty górą)
> - chciało by się dopisać "zalanie stropu" no ale myślmy realnie czy tam czytaj "sorry- taki mamy klimat" więc byle zrobić pierwsze 3 punkty a w następnym tygodniu w 3 dni ukręcić zbrojenie i zalać betonem.
> 
> Gdzieś jeszcze trzeba by upakować kupno i budowę komina do kominka ale to może po stropie. Ogólnie wg projektu są 3 kominy łącznie składające się z 2x fi20 dymowy + 8x wentylacyjny a zostaje 1x20cm dymowy. Dodatkowe 3x wentylacja (grawitacyjny) będzie z PCV po konsultacji z Archonem.
> 
> 
> ...


Witaj
Po pierwsze chciałem zgłosić, że strasznie muli mi komputer otwierając Twój dziennik. Niektóre zdjęcia otwierają się dopiero po dłuższym czasie (LTE PLAY). W innych dziennikach nie mam tego problemu. To tak na marginesie  :smile: .
Po drugie co do Twojego harmonogramu, to jesteś jeszcze większym optymistą niż ja. Ja już wiem, że jak deklaruję jakiś termin żonie to muszę to pomnożyć x2.
Po trzecie to myślałem, że zrezygnujesz z tradycyjnych kanałów wentylacyjnych na rzecz wentylacji mechanicznej. Nie będziesz chyba tego dublował?

Jak tam dzidziuś?

Pozdrawiam
Bartek

----------


## karster

Witaj Bartku, wypoczęty to do pracy bo Cię dogonię  :big tongue: 

Postaram się odpowiedzieć po kolei:
1) Muli net? Ja też mam m.in. play lte (chociaż w domu zwykle jadę po wifi a tu mam lekko 40Mbps) Niestety z lenistwa żadnego ze zdjęć nie przerabiam więc są w oryginalnej rozdzielczości (telefon pstryka je w 4160*3120*24bit, każde waży między 4 a 5 MB) więc to może dlatego. Zmieniasz rozdzielczość swoich zdjęć?
2) taa, optymista ze mnie aż kipi i ciężko mi się z tego wyleczyć. Wiesz, na sylwka chciałem mieć tynki w domu (oczywiście tego 2017 a nie za rok)
3) Kanały do wentylacji grawitacyjnej planuję zrobić z pcv tam gdzie musi być wg naszych bzdurnych wymogów budowlanych czyli w kotłowni i garażu. Przy okazji w spiżarni. Cała reszta będzie WM. Mam właśnie dylemat czy robić to na pojedynczych dużych skrzynkach rozdzielczych wspólnych dla obu stropów (wychodzi mi po 12 kanałów nawiewnych/ wywiewnych na obie kondygnacje).
4) Dzidzia ma się dobrze, dzięki  :smile:  Miała niedawno trądzik niemowlęcy i wyglądała smutnie ale już się poprawiło i znów ma gładką skórkę na buzi  :smile:  Słodka jest. Przybiera na masie tak szybko, że prędzej dogoni starszych braci wagą niż ja dom wybuduję  :big grin: 

PS. Update... (tak by się wolniej strona ładowała):

----------


## karster

Pierwszy dzień zbrojenia:





Drugi dzień zbrojenia:












Trzeci dzień zbrojenia:






Pozostało mi nieco ponad tona (albo 1,5 tony, sam nie wiem, wiem że wszystkich drutów na mojej budowie jest niecałe 6 ton). Nadal czeka mnie sporo (by nie pisać dużo) pracy, nadal też nie zabrałem się za schody. Pogoda w kratkę a i praca wolno idzie. Siatki mają po 580, 962, 2820 połączeń a co ciekawe podciągi/ nadciągi również mają po kilkaset połączeń (np jeden z nich ma ponad 6mb, strzemiona co ok 14cm i 5 drutów fi12 dołem+5 *fi12mm górą co daje ok 450 drucików).

----------


## B_i_U

Już wiem po co są krzesła na budowie  :wink: 
Zdjęcia robię w formacie RAW i ważą po 30MB. Wywołuję je do formatu JPG i zmniejszam na forum do szerokości 800 pikseli.
Pręty odginaj na końcach, obojętnie ile cm i w którą stronę ale odginaj. To naprawdę ważne chociaż kłopotliwe.
Dajesz czasami po dwa strzemiona w jednym miejscu? Czy mnie wzrok myli?

----------


## the_anonim

*Karster* zrób coś z tymi zdjęciami bo teraz nie da się normalnie twojego dziennika oglądać. Herbatkę całą wypiłem a zdjęcia dalej się ładują :big tongue:

----------


## sebcioc55

> *Karster* zrób coś z tymi zdjęciami bo teraz nie da się normalnie twojego dziennika oglądać. Herbatkę całą wypiłem a zdjęcia dalej się ładują


proponuję ustawić w aparacie 2MP, szybciej to wrzucisz, my lepiej obejrzymy no i więcej zdjęc się zmieści w telefonie/aparacie  :wink:

----------


## mietku

> Jak zawsze po opadach ...


ja mam to samo albo jeszcze gorzej...
jesli chodzi o dojazd to kortowanie - wywalenie tego gooowna na min. 30cm i zastąpić czymś przepuszczalnym i co sie ubić da niekoniecznie zagęszczarką..
ja tak zrobiłem prawie 150m drogi dojazdowej od ulicy i powiem ci jest  git. w to owe koryto dawałem żwir rzeczny jak leci w sensie nie siany od piasku po głazy które ciężko dzwignąć samemu, ale działa i podbudowa drogi i wjazdu pod praktycznie każdą nawierzchnie jest ok. moze nawet zostać docelowo taka nawieżchnia.
Jak nie wykorytujesz gwarantuje bedziesz sypał w to błoto pare lat co byś nie chciał i dalej bedzie do doopy... i mieszł bedziesz wszystko z błotkiem  :wink: 

pozdrawiam

----------


## B_i_U

Gorzej jak nie wiadomo gdzie utwardzić albo w tym miejscu mają najpierw odbyć się inne prace. Droga do działki to sprawa oczywista, od tego trzeba zacząć ale już na samej działce pasowałoby utwardzić w miejscach niedocelowych. Dobrym rozwiązaniem wydają się betonowe płyty drogowe, ale to nie na małą budowę.

----------


## karster

No właśnie z wjazdem jest problem. Wysypałem wywrotkę gruzu w miejscu tymczasowego wjazdu a wcześniej koparkowy wykorytował na ok 40-50 cm teren pod ten gruz. Tam oczywiście woda już nie stanowi problemu. Problem zrodził się sam bo za (jak dobrze pójdzie) kilka ms (tj jakoś na wiosnę) będę chciał wykonać wjazd w docelowym *INNYM* miejscu a obecny tymczasowy zlikwidować. Oj nie będzie lekko tego posprzątać. Za kilka dni będę kopał też rowik pod przewód zasilający domek i nie zgadniecie, którędy powinna przebiegać jego trasa... Przynajmniej wg projektu bo bynajmniej nie zamierzam go tamtędy kopać tzn przez te pół metra gruzu  :big tongue: 

Męczę się z paroma problemami, maleją mi (mam nadzieję chwilowo tylko) chęci budowy. Jeżdżę często na 10godzin a robota w miejscu stoi  :sad:  Tzn niby mam już wszystko zaszalowane (parę wzmocnień szpilkami dla wieńca trzeba wykonać), dolne siatki zazbrojone a jeszcze ogrom zbrojenia trzeba wykonać  :sad: 

Zacząłem robić szalunek schodów, zrobiłem płytę spocznika a potem patrzę, że jest źle bo za wysoko o jego gdubość no to rozbieram i raz jeszcze (nie łamię się) potem chcę kręcić kolejny raz a nagle oświecenie, że przecież tam trzeba złamać te schodu dla zabiegu no i dupa. Leżę bo nie potrafię ich zaszalować. Dziś już dzwoniłem w 3 miejsca by ktoś mi pomógł i jakoś słabo to widzę (tzn chciałem zlecić zaszalowanie ale tylko stopni zabiegowych bo resztę sobie zrobię/ częściowo już zrobiłem) no i nikt raczej na dzień czy dwa nie wpadnie do mnie na budowę.

PS. Sorki za duże zdjęcia. Fakt, fm i tak pokazuje je w zmniejszonej formie ale w org rozdzielczości więc to bez sensu dawać takie wielkie fotki (będę je zmniejszał do ok full hd).

*Bartek* wiem, że pręty można by wyginać przy końcach dla lepszego zatopienia ich w wieńcu ale uwierz, mam ich do gięcia dla górnego zbrojenia dosłownie setki więc nie chciało mi się tego robić bo projekt tego nie wymaga a generalnie wszystko robię wg projektu. Jedyna rzecz, jaka mnie właśnie teraz zaczęła męczyć to chęć zastąpienia wszelkich prętów górnego zbrojenia drugą siatką po całości (było by podobna ilość stali/ wiązania a ile mniej pierdzielenia z tymi gięciami co kawałek).


Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## karster

> proponuję ustawić w aparacie 2MP, szybciej to wrzucisz,* my* lepiej obejrzymy no i więcej zdjęc się zmieści w telefonie/aparacie


... Przynajmniej wiem, że oglądacie  :smile:  Jedyna podbudowująca mnie ostatnio rzecz  :smile:  Bardzo mocno chciałbym / muszę do 10 października zakończyć murowanie ścian łącznie z wieńcem pod murłatę bo wtedy ma mniej-więcej wpaść cieśla. Do tego pogoda. W telefonie accuweather pokazuje mi codziennie deszcz a tu kropli ostatnio na oczy nie wiedziałem (od dwóch dni) ale siedzę w pracy a nie na budowie bo mi pilna robota wypadła. Za to jak w piątek/ sobotę pojadę na budowę to mi kuźwa pewnie burza jakaś franca przyjdzie bo też już takie prognozy widziałem. Do tego kuźwa już w radiu/ tv straszą, że wyjątkowo zima będzie w tym roku mroźna/ wczesna. Jeśli tak to nie dość, że nie da się pracować to  mi jeszcze woda zamarznie. Macie pomysł jak zabezpieczyć przyłącze wody przed zamarznięciem? Myślę, że zakręcę przy nawiertce, zawory w garażu odkręcę no i całość ocieplę tymi piankami gotowymi + pełno szmat/ starych ubrań a do tego może jeszcze jakaś obudowa ze styro? Bo jeśli te mrozy po -30'C faktycznie będą to chyba ciekawie nie będzie prawda? 


Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## sebcioc55

W tą zimę to bym aż tak nie wierzył, to tak jak z tym accuweather  :wink:  to jest takie accu jak piony ścian gdy się muruje w gorącą niedzielę po 6 piwach i z zapasem z sobotniego wieczoru  :cool: 
Masz rurę prost z nawiertki do domu? jeżeli tak to trochę lipa - ja np mam studzienkę po drodze gdzie wodę mogę spuścić - będziesz musiał tą wodę wyciągnąc z rury, chociaz tyle z metra głębokości. Najlepiej zrób sobie jakiś stożek np. na drucie 1,2m wsadź to rury i wyciągnij, pewnie większość wody wyciągniesz, zrób tak  2x i bedzie git  :wink: 
Pamiętam że nie masz prądu na budowie bo gdybyś miał to są takie fajne grzewcze kable antyzamrożeniowe na rury, tylko trzeba mieć na stałe 230V.

----------


## Daniellos_

Ja też ma kryzys. Nie możemy się poddawać.

Ja na działce co roku spuszczam wodę z instalacji i robię to tak:

 Do rury PE wystającej z ziemi wkładam kawałek rurki mniejszej średnicy, zatykam ją od góry, wyciągam i odtykam to woda z niej wylatuje. Zasada działania oldskulowej pipety  :smile:

----------


## karster

Ano bywa różnie. Dziś pojechałem na budowę, pogoda brzydka ale potem się poprawiła. Zaszalowałem schody( jeszcze tylko stopnie ale to juz na spokojnie). Nie jest źle, pomijając fakt, że oś obrotu stopni zabiegowych wyszła 10 cm obok miejsca gdzie miała wyjść ale to będzie widac tylko w spiżarni i nieznacznie lub wcale nie wpłynie na i tak niewielką jej powierzchnie. Jak pogoda pozwoli to jutro tj w sobote pojade na budowę i strzelę kilka fotek. Gdyby nie ten jeden szczegół to powiedział bym, że wyszło mega super.

Co do wody to myślałem nad włożeniem właśnie wężyka i powietrzem wydmuchania wody ale przecież można tą wodę po prostu wyssać otworem gębowym  :wink:  problem będzie z kolanem 90' a za nim juz z górki, niby łuk ale juz z rury więc luz.
Powinienem powiadomic wodociągi o chęci zakręcenia nawiertki?

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## sebcioc55

> Powinienem powiadomic wodociągi o chęci zakręcenia nawiertki?
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> Karol


z nawiertki masz rurę prosto do domu?

----------


## karster

Tak, pod chudziakiem, w rurze osłonowej z pcv 100. Dalej aż pod ławą fundamentową i do nawiertki. Kiedyś fotkę pokazywałem w moim db. Oczywiście sam robiłem poza wykopem i montażem mojej nawiertki  :smile:

----------


## sebcioc55

Hmm u mnie nie ma szans na coś takiego. Musi być studzienka przy granicy działki z dostepem do odczytu. U Ciebie to znacznie tańsza sprawa. Odczyty jak, radiowo?

----------


## karster

Odczyty radiowo (na razie po staremu, tani licznik by wandale nie popsuły - taki prikaz wodociągów).

Mam pytanie, proszę doradźcie czy takie miejsca anemostatów będą poprawne? 


Przy okazji mniej więcej dobrałem już przekroje/ ilości. Planuję robić WM z flex 75mm. Otwory w stropie, potem rury pionowo do góry w zabudowach z regipsu a cała wielka rozdzielnia na dwa piętra będzie na strychu. Wystarczy mi dwie skrzynki rozdzielcze po 12x75.

Mam nowe zdjęcia z budowy ale ostatnio dużo czasu tam spędzam a w domu nie mam sił wypić piwa więc na spokojnie po stropie zrobię update dziennika. Skończyłem kręcić zbrojenie dolne jak i górne przy podporach. Zacząłem kręcić zbrojenie do rdzeni ścianki kolankowej (zrobiłem 2, zostało 13 sztuk, każde zajmuje mi 20 minut samodzielnie ;/ ) jak skończę rdzenie to wezmę się za dokończenie szalunku schodów i je zazbroję. Zrobiłem już kieszenie w ścianach nośnych klatki schodowej. Na sam koniec zostanie mi 
- wykonać szalunek stopni schodów
- podkładać dystanse górnego zbrojenia, 
- dołożyć brakujące dystanse dolnej siatki
- dołożyć kilka stempli w oknach
- dołożyć kilka stempli na klatce schodowej
- dokończyć wewnętrzne części szalunku nadciągów (podciągów odwróconych) 
- załatać kilka dziur/ braków w szalunku wieńca/ nadproży
- dokończyć szalunek słupa na tarasie (jedna ściana do przykręcenia + szpilki do wzmocnienia)
- dokończyć szalunek wieńca przy klatce schodowej 
- wzmocnić wielki nadciąg/ podeprzeć go kształtownikiem 6-cio metrowym by go nie wypchnęło przy zalewaniu
- porozkładać przepusty do WM/ kanalizacji/ wody/ prundu (główne ciągi)
- opracować patent do równego wykonania stropu (wcześniej miałem rurki na dystansach, teraz chyba to nie wypali przez wysokie zbrojenie)
- zamiennie z ostatnim punktem/ załatwić sobie łatę wibracyjną aby ładnie strop wyrównać.

Jak zacząłem wypisywać co mi zostało do roboty to uświadomiłem sobie, że nie ma szans na piątkowe lanie betonu i już jutro przełożę go najwcześniej na sobotę z awaryjnym poniedziałkiem  :sad: 

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## sebcioc55

Dobrze że nie ma zdjęć to się strona normalnie ładuje  :big tongue:  a tak na serio to czemu chcesz az 3 anemostaty w salonie? Jak dasz dwa z dwiema rurami każdy to nie wyjdzie Ci też dobrze w obliczeniach? Zrezygnował bym z tego anemostata nad narożnikiem, to sredni pomysł, tak samo jak anemostaty w pokojach nad łóżkiem. Reszta jest ok, wg mnie może tak byc.

----------


## karster

Bo salon jest spory wiec minimum 3x 75 a obok niego jest jadalnia. Normalnie dał bym w jadalni w narożniku anemostat ale tam jest nadciąg i taras więc pupa z tego. Wiem, że nad łóżkiem nie dawać nawiewu, ani nad kabiną prysznicową.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

Zastanawia mnie ten nawiew nad kanapą w salonie - czy to będzie komfortowe dla osoby siedzącej bezpośrednio pod nim?

----------


## B_i_U

Jak rury mają odpowiedni przekrój to żadnego ruchu powietrza nad łóżkiem się nie wyczuwa (anemostat dodatkowo rozprasza na boki). Jeszcze kilka lat temu standardem była rura 125-160 do jednego pomieszczenia. Prędkości przepływu były na poziomie 2m/s. Teraz wszyscy chcą "peszle". Średnica zew. 75mm, a wew. to tylko 64mm. Pole przekroju takiej rury to *31,5cm2*, pole przekroju rury fi125 to *122,7cm2*. To prawie 4 razy mniej.

Rozmieszczenie OK, tylko w jadalni przesunąłbym bardziej w kąt.

Pozdrawiam
Bartek

----------


## karster

Tyle ze w jadalni jest nadciąg a za nim taras. Trzeba by ten nadciąg przedziurawić no i lekko zmniejzzyć też ilość ocieplenia z projektowanego ok 25 cm styro na -7,5cm.

----------


## B_i_U

Nie to nie. To drobiazg  :wink: 

I co był beton? Chociaż znając życie to pewnie we wtorek.

----------


## karster

No i mam strop ale nie mam otworu pod anemostat w jadalni  :sad:  zapomniałem/ nie miałem już na niego czasu.
To był 5'ty raz lania/ układania betonu w moim życiu z gruchy a za czwartym razem powiedziałem sobie:


> już nigdy więcej nie zamówię betonu na ten sam dzień, w którym będę musiał dokończyć jakąś pracę


 Złamałem oczywiście swoje postanowienie i tak oto gdy już pompa była rozłożona to ja jeszcze dokręcałem ostatnie pręty zbrojenia/ układałem przepusty w stropie/ skręcałem niedokończone szalunki/ wzmacniałem szalunek schodów = ogólna masakra teksańską piłą mechaniczną. Nawet nie miałem w tamtej chwili żadnego sprzętu do równania betonu  :big tongue:  No ale starałem się zachować spokój i jakoś mi to wychodziło (nawet gdy brakło betonu ok 0,9m3 czy nawet gdy rozwaliło szalunek w dwóch miejscach [w jednym, bo o drugim jeszcze nie wiedziałem...])

Ogólnie wszystko się w miarę udało. Strop wyszedł, nie świrowałem jak poprzednio z rurkami do ściągania na równo betonu. Może i nie jest tak idealnie równo jak nad garażem ale na pewno nie mam większych nierówności niż 2cm. Zaryzykuję i napiszę, że największa górka ma ok 1,5cm a największy dół ma mniej niż 0,5cm  :smile: )) Czyli super wyszło. No ale kiedyś to pomierzę niwelatorem to wtedy będzie jasne. Na oko, jak na moją metodę wyszło super.

A metoda polegała na tym, że miałem metrową szpilkę gwintowaną fi10 z przykręconym dwoma nakrętkami płaskownikiem 5x40x250mm na wysokości 15cm co dawało grubość wylewki. Wieniec/ podciągi/ nadproża wykonaliśmy z tatą gęstym betonem z wibrowaniem a później płytę stropu laliśmy rzadkim (wiem, woda to zło w betonie ale i tak nie było lekko a mogło być gorzej bez tej wody). Rzadki beton pozwalał się układać bez wibrowania, wydaje mi się, że będzie dobrze wyglądał strop (bez raków) po rozszalowaniu ale to za ok 28 dni.

*Rozwaliło szalunki?*  Ano tak, wspomniałem o tym. Jedno to trochę wina taty bo od początku nie doceniał siły naporu betonu i skręcił szalunek sporej ogromnego nadproża blachowkrętami 45mm, które chociaż były po 2 na każdą deseczkę a deseczki co ok 60-70 cm to je rozerwało i tak. Były by zwykłe czarne wkręty do drewna jak w 99% procentach mam użyte to raczej by do tego nie doszło. Jest lekki dramat no ale tym się będę martwił później, teraz jestem tylko smutny  :sad:  A no i drugie miejsce (a raczej pierwsze, które zauważyłem) to duży nadciąg (ok 50cm betonu bo to w sumie w części podciąg oraz nadciąg jednocześnie). Tu moja wina po całości. Zapomniałem to skręcić wkrętami, ehh co za niefart. A wystarczył bo chociaż 1, słownie *jeden*  wkręt i by tego ambarasu nie było. Podobnie w sumie jak przy pierwszym przypadku, wystarczył by jeden czarny wkręt 70mm (no może akurat tutaj dwa) wkręcony od dołu w szalunek i niczego by nie rozerwało (chyba, że wkręt by pękł co niewykluczone). Oczywiście do taty nie mam żadnych pretensji ani żalu, wręcz przeciwnie - co ja bym bez niego zrobił. Że też mu się chce mi tyle pomagać mając 70 lat i wciąż ogrom siły. Kiedyś był potwornie silny (chłop ze wsi, beż żadnej siłowni, niepozorny) a kładł na rękę wszelkich wielkoludów z pobliskich wsi. Raz połamali we dwóch stolik takie dwa koguty się spotkały  :big grin:  Jak byłem jeszcze glutem ze smarkiem pod nosem (no dajmy na to 15 lat) to tata mając 55 lat podnosił się na jednej ręce na drążku i nic sobie z tego nie robił  :smile:  

*Lubię pisać/ opowiadać* Sorki, że się tak rozpisuję. Śledzę wiele innych dzienników i takich poetów (od siedmiu boleści) jak ja tutaj mało. Lepiej się ogląda zdjęcia więc przepraszam za esej i zapraszam na fotki.

*fotki* no tym razem robię resize do co najmniej full-hd bo ta rozdzielczość telefonu rozwala system. Mam niedługie dwa filmy ale na jednym nie ma za wiele pokazanego a na drugim jakiś taki lalusiowaty głos mi wyszedł, kurde no trójka dzieciaków w domu a taki głosik jakoś mi wyszedł że się zawstydziłem  :oops:  i chyba nie wrzucę tego filmu byście się nie śmiali.

Efekt końcowy:





Rysy skurczowe (nie zamawiałem ich  :sad:  i wcale się z nich nie cieszę)





No i wtopy:
1 - brak wkrętów od dołu szalunku (całe szczęście wcześniej wzmocniliśmy szalunek kształtownikiem 60x40x2 x6mb, który się walał na budowie



2 - tu większy problem, wyrwane blachowkręty. Jestem pewien na 99%, że z normalnymi wkrętami do drewna nie było by tej całej akcji:

Ile się dało zostało już tego betonu odcięte pacą tak by po zdemontowaniu szalunku mniej było do kucia/ szlifowania. Nie wiem jeszcze jak to naprawię ale jakoś to będzie. W najgorszym przypadku tylko największą górkę się zetrze/ zeszlifuje a w pozostałych miejscach dokleję styro tak by tynk to wyrównał bo 5-6 cm tynku to chyba sporo co? (Lub więcej, trzeba zobaczyć po rozebraniu).

Zdjęć mam duuużo więcej sprzed układania betonu. Pozmniejszam rozdzielki i wrzucę. A może lepiej było by skleić z nich jakiś movie?  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## karster

Kilka luźnych zdjęć (nie przyporządkowuję im osobnych opisów bo po zmianie sposobu wrzucania fotek na serwer elektrody jest jakiś random i ogólna klapa).

Także ten, tego ogółem 
- jegomość łoś  :smile: 
- borowik z mojej działki (kilka takich się trafiło, no powiedzmy parę bo para to minimum dwa a więcej prawdziwków nie było) Za to całkiem sporo było koźlaków czy miodówek bo o olszówkach/ gołąbkach nie wspominam (nawet teraz nie wspomniałem) Najwięcej za to mam pięknych muchomorów - niektóre jak malowane.
- lampa do trybu nocnego (dioda led za 17,50zł z allegro całkiem przyzwoita + kawałek radiatora bo się oczywiście grzeje za free bo mam ich pełno + przetwornica step-up z allegro za 14zł + aku od kosiarki samojezdnej też za free bo dostanięty) Ogółem 20W mocy to już mega spora ilość światła (odpowiednik klasycznej żarówki 200W) Także po nocy mogę robić. Aku wystarcza na 2-3 wieczory pracy chociaż jest stary (nowego nie kupię po 1400zł to jakaś pomyłka, prędzej starą baterię laptopwą od kogoś za piwo wyrwę i wydłubię z niej ogniwa). A właśnie, macie jakieś zbędne baterię od nieużywanych lapatopów?  :smile:  Chętnie przygarnę nawet jeśli już "nie trzymają"  :wink: 
- stanowisko do gięcia prętów (jakaś tania giętarka z allegro -> trochę za tania, 140zł a było dołożyć 30zł i mieć wypaśną)
- wygięte pręty do rdzeni

(kolejność zdjęć = random by elektroda)

----------


## karster

Teraz dwie paczki fotek, ogółem zbrojenie/ szalowanie schodów. 
Zbrojenia stropu miałem już serdecznie dosyć chociaż lubię zbroić. Na tym stropie jest po prostu ogrom prętów fi10 jaki i fi12 (pomijając podciągi gdzie są fi16 czy nawet fi20 x4szt w jednej belce dołem...)

----------


## Regius

Jak oglądam Twoja zdjęcia tylko jedno pytanie ciśnie mi się na usta ... ile bierzesz za wykonanie stropu?  :cool:  Chętnie podnająłbym Ciebie i Bartka do spóły.

----------


## karster

No i paczka druga:














Zdjęcia są zdecydowanie mniejsze niż poprzednio (np zamiast 4,5MB mają 600Kb a są i mniejsze) ale jest ich sporo więc strona nadal może się wolno ładować (no ale nie aż tak wolno jak ostatnio, możecie spokojnie poczytać moje wypociny w czasie ewentualnego ładowania się zdjęć  :big tongue:  )

Ogółem na fotkach widać
- zbrojenie
- zbrojenie
- więcej zbrojenia
- jeszcze więcej zbrojenia
- niedokończone szalunki 
- szalunki schodów
- zbrojenie schodów 
- docieplenia nadproży ( czasami PIR 5cm a czasami XPS 5cm bo PIR był w ilości ograniczonej i pochodził z odpadów ale i tak na kilka okien wystarczyło a że to lambda 0,22 no to grzech wywalić).

To tyle tym razem. Pada deszcz (to chyba dobrze co? Minęło ładnych parę godzin od zakończenia prac wiec nie powinno uszkodzić wierzchniej warstwy betonu a trochę go schłodzi, z drugiej strony przy zaledwie +10'C chyba chłodzenie wodą nie potrzebne?

Aaa brakło betonu. Usiadłem, policzyłem, zamówiłem w zaokrągleniu + 1,6 m3 więcej no i kuźwa znowu brakło betonu nosz kurwa mać! 5ty raz zamawiałem beton z firmy Betor Toruń i 5ty raz powinno go zostać a brakło (ostatnio wystarczyło ale trzeba było wiadrować zawartość kosza a powinno go zostać 2-3x tyle co w koszu). Pompa stała u mnie 5 godzin (każda godzina kosztuje 200 netto) W tym ponad połowa tego czasu to czekanie na powrót gruszki i jej ponowny załadunek + kolejny transport. Może się pomyliłem, nie wiem jeszcze - policzę kolejny raz. Poprosiłem również o to kierbuda niech policzy i skonfrontujemy nasze wyniki. Moje podejrzenie - dwie gruchy (2 oraz 7,5m3) były bardzo gęste bo układaliśmy go na schody i wieniec/ podciągi/ nadproża. Wibrowałem go dość dobrze (pomogło to w rozwaleniu szalunków, chociaż temu nieskręconemu wiele zapewne pomagać nie trzeba było) i teraz pytanie czy gęsty beton przy wibrowaniu w dużej ilości spierdziela w dziury w porothermie? Celowo prosiłem o gęsty beton by mi właśnie nie uciekał beton. No i druga sprawa, gęsty beton to beton bez jakiej ilości wody w stosunku do rzadkiego? 100-200 czy może 300 litrów wody na 8m3 betonu? Na węźle facet mówił, że to ok 100 litrów. Pytam bo jedno z moich podejrzeń pada właśnie na brak wody = mniejsza objętość betonu. Na razie przyjdzie mi zapłacić za nieplanowany postój pompy + kolejny transport + kolejny beton, którego być nie powinno lekką ręką 2000 zł dodatkowo a potem na spokojnie policzę ilość betonu, gdy wyjdzie, że się nie pomyliłem to drugi raz w współpracy z Betorem poproszę handlowca o przyjazd na budowę i dokonania pomiaru ilości betonu by można było się nieco pokłócić. Oczywiście już słyszałem, że mają nowe wagi a komputer się nie myli. Na razie spokój, jak pisałem pada deszcz a ja ledwo patrzę taki jestem zmęczony.

Pozdrawiam
Karol
z

----------


## karster

> Jak oglądam Twoja zdjęcia tylko jedno pytanie ciśnie mi się na usta ... ile bierzesz za wykonanie stropu?  Chętnie podnająłbym Ciebie i Bartka do spóły.


Czasami przychodzi mi myśl czy aby przypadkiem nie zmienić fachu ale bym był raczej biednym człowiekiem bo za dokładny jestem. Kierownikowi bardzo podobał się mój strop a schody mówił, że rzadko takie widuje  :smile:  Po malutku staram się wyleczyć z mojego pedantyzmu a przynajmniej na etapie konstrukcji budynku. Na precyzje przyjdzie czas przy wykończeniach. Ze stropem za bardzo się spinałem gdy robiłem garaż (wspomniane rurki do ściągania betonu) Fakt fajnie wyszło ale więcej się narobiliśmy z tatą niż teraz za to tym razem nie dość, że było lżej to jeszcze było bez spiny a tak sympatycznie wyszło. Przyznaję, precyzja w wysokości/ grubości stropu nie jest jakaś super potrzebna (tzn lepiej, żeby spód był równy bo tynku mniej/ lżej i na głowę nie spadnie) a góra to już luz, przyjdzie warstwa styropianu a na to miksokret i wyrównają do milimetrów ( ew do cm, nie wiem jakie są standardy).


PS. Wywołałeś Bartka więc mi przypomniałeś. *Bartek*, dzięki za zaproszenie, przyjmuje. Napisz kiedy/ gdzie (ew w nieco wolniejszym terminie) i jadę. Pomyśleć jeszcze muszę co zrobić z resztą rodziny (2+3)  :wink:  Przy okazji wizyty mogę Ci elektrykę pomóc zrobić bo raczej lubię takie tematy a z zawodu/ zamiłowania jestem elektronikiem chociaż już niejedną rozdzielnię zrobiłem. Jakbyś do Ciechocinka/ okolic się wybierał to oczywiście również zapraszam, zresztą kto che niech wpada na budowę  :wink:  tylko niech uprzedza  :big tongue: 

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## Kamil_

Gratulacje!  :smile: 

Powiedz mi jak tam dużo zabawy ze schodami?
Bo tego też się obawiam...
Jak z obliczeniami?
Ile od poziomu zero (czyli chudziaka) dojdzie Ci wyżej (styropian + posadzka)?
18 cm? 20 cm?

----------


## Kamil_

Co do płacenia za postój pompy nie z Twojej winy to w ogóle dziwnie tam macie...
U mnie druga gruszka spóźniła się 45 minut i co niby miałbym płacić ponad 200 zł za nie mój błąd?
Fakt rozłożenie i złożenie pompy (łącznie 20 min) liczyli mi, ale byłem o tym poinformowany...

----------


## karster

Jeszcze nie wiem czy to z mojej czy z nie mojej winy  :wink:  Nie chcę póki co się z nimi kłócić - szkoda nerwów/ stresu bo tego na budowie nigdy nie brakuje a do końca budowy daleka droga.

Co do czasu rozłożenia/ złożenia pompy to u mnie liczą ok 40 minut na złożenie i umycie bo rozłożenia niby nie liczą. Rżną tu wszystkich jak te barany. A co do czasu spóźnienia się gruszki to wg mnie naturalne, że Ci nie liczyli. U mnie zwykle bywa tak, że chociaż mają wyruszać co pół godziny to tak jak dziś, wszystkie 4 sprzęty stały w sumie jeden z drugim (gruszko-pompa + 3 gruszki.) Ogółem poszło mi 24,6+1,2=25,7m3 betonu a powinno pójść  ok 23m3 (no ale gdyby w niewyjaśnianych okolicznościach te 1,6m3, które zamówiłem dodatkowo i miało zostać a by ładnie wystarczyło na cały strop i zostało tyle co w koszu to skończyło by się tylko jakimś sarkazmem z mojej strony przy rozmowie z handlowcem/ logistykiem z węzła no ale skończyło się dużo gorzej (czytaj duuuuużo drożej).

Dobranoc

----------


## Kamil_

A gdzie odpowiedź na 1 pytanie?  :big grin:

----------


## karster

A jakie to pytanie?  :big tongue:

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

Chyba chodzi o schody  :big tongue:

----------


## karster

> Gratulacje! 
> 
> Powiedz mi jak tam dużo zabawy ze schodami?
> Bo tego też się obawiam...
> Jak z obliczeniami?
> Ile od poziomu zero (czyli chudziaka) dojdzie Ci wyżej (styropian + posadzka)?
> 18 cm? 20 cm?


Sorki, nie zauważyłem postu pod postem  :big tongue: 
No więc trochę było, oczywiście więcej niż myślałem. Szalowanie prostej części schodów (bez zabiegu) to niecały dzień. Zabieg zajął mi jakieś 5h. Szalowanie stopni zajęło mi o dziwo prawie cały dzień => WTF? no a zbrojenie na spokojnie samemu w max 5h. Czyli w sumie schody zajęły mi 26h
*Nie bój się schodów - weź je na klatę * 

Styro będzie na chudym raczej więcej niż 20cm. Więcej bo założenia są takie, że wylewka zrówna się z poziomem pierwszej warstwy pustaków (które były układane precyzyjnie z niwelatorem laserowym po całym obrysie domu). Warstwa zaprawy pod pustakami ma od 3 do 4cm (1cm różnicy bo sznurek na długości 12mb się zwiesił) czyli wychodzi 28-29 cm a wylewka ma mieć 5cm czyli reszta będzie styro. Zapewne będzie 23 cm styro oraz 5-6 cm wylewek z miksokreta. 

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## B_i_U

Co do zaproszenia to podtrzymuję. Rodzinę też możesz zabrać. Służymy noclegiem.

Twój strop robi wrażenie. Miałeś w projekcie takie nadciągi? Ile stali Ci tam weszło? Ja myślałem, że dużo dałem, ale u Ciebie to już bunkier. Przecież nie masz tam rozpiętości większych niż 5m (nie licząc garażu).

Pozdrawiam
Bartek

----------


## ggdh

Łoś zniszczył mój OS  :ohmy:  bo ja się dzisiaj jarałem, że mi bażant łaził po działce  :wink: 

Poza tym to wrzuć jakieś zdjęcie całości  :wink: 


PS. Dekarzy mam  :roll eyes:

----------


## Kamil_

Co tu taka cisza!

----------


## karster

Cześć !!! 

Jak wiecie, żyję - czasami gdzieś w sąsiednich dziennikach wepcham swą gębę... Nie chcąc sprawiać Wam zawodu, specjalnie dla Was aktualizacja mojego skromnego dziennika.





















cdn

----------


## karster

... ostatnie zdjęcie z poprzedniej paczki miało być dopiero teraz no ale jak już kiedyś wspomniałem, ktoś wspaniałomyślny spier*olił sposób ładowania zdjęć na darmowy serwer elektrody i teraz ZA KAŻDYM razem mylą się kolejności fotek.

Druga część:












Stan obecny jest jakieś dwa/trzy dni pracy dalej (ale takie krótkie dni bo wiecie, dzień już krótki). Mam wylany beton/ zrobione nadproża okienne przy wyjściu na taras/ balkon + zdemontowane sporo stempli pod stropem i pierwsze deski szalunku rozebrane.
Dodatkowo zasadziłem krokusy sztuk dziesięć (nazwa ulicy, przy której zamierzam w bliżej nieznanej przyszłości zamieszkać zobowiązuje...)

Co na fotkach
- gdzieś tam widać zestaw młodego murarza i mój sposób na murowanie na dwie piany (tak by było szczelniej/ mocniej bo ta druga to klej do styropianu, który też ma swą moc)
- skrzynka energetyczna (ojj aż sprawdziłem, zdjęcie z 16 października a do dziś dnia gnoje nie przysłali faktury do zapłaty, bez której nie ma mowy o składaniu wniosku o licznik, ponadto 16.10 była skrzynka a wg umowy z ZE miała ona być zrobiona do 1.10. Spoko, ale weź Ty człowieku spóźnij się 1/10 tego z zapłatą...)
- widać takie dwie przedłużone belki na szczytach ścian nośnych, na nich będą płatwie podtrzymujące dach. To taki mój wymysł (skonsultowany z cieślą i kierbudem) w celu zlikwidowania dwóch słupów drewnianych na środku dużego pokoju nad garażem. Belki są wysunięte na ok 175cm poza krawędź muru.
- układałem szósty raz beton na mojej budowie i wiecie co? Pierwszy raz mi go zostało (* wcześniej też zostawało ale z tych *domawianych awaryjnie* gruszek), jest tylko jeden haczyk - pierwszy raz kupiłem beton gdzie indziej. *NIE POLECAM BETONU Z FIRMY BETOR Z TORUNIA!!!* Polecam za to beton z ZBB Grzybowski Włocławek. Nie dość, że ostatecznie zamówiłem 0,5m3 mniej niż liczyłem z zapasem, nie dość że dokończyłem po kilku miesiącach cokół pod ogrodzenie no i cały wieniec zrobiłem to jeszcze zostało mi go mniej więcej tyle samo ile brakło ostatnim razem przy stropie. Generalnie wszystkiemu winne jest ważenie składników do betonu. Potem skur*ysyny się tłumaczą, że im się w papierach wszystko zgadza, waga jest OK. A *uj mnie obchodzi waga, skoro ja zamawiam i płacę za m3? Mokry piach waży zupełnie inaczej niż wilgotny ale oni cwaniaki mają to w dupie (a ci drudzy z Grzybowskiego doskonale to wiedzą i sami mi właśnie o tym mówili). 
-jak widzicie, nadproża są od razu zalane z zatopionym PIRem albo XPSem. Nic nie jest idealne i albo będę szlifował miejscami okolice nadproży w betonie albo styropianie

*B_I_U* wiesz, że dopiero dziś żonie powiedziałem o Twoim zaproszeniu  :oops:  Pogoda taka sobie a jest to kawałek drogi więc tak, dziękuję za zaproszenie i poczekajmy chwilę ...  :wink:  Oczywiście również zapraszam na wódkę  :smile:  Z noclegiem będzie gorzej ale coś się da wykombinować.
Dzięki za pochlebne słowa o moim stropie, wszystko raczej zgodnie z projektem (chociaż projekt i tak wg mnie robił jakiś kretyn, który nigdy na budowie nie był). Było parę absurdów dosłownie no ale 'na papierze się zgadzało' a na pewno symulacje pokazywały, że tak ma być. Nie pamiętam ilości stali ale mogło to być coś między 2 a 3 tony. Łącznie zużyłem już ok 6 ton stali. 
Rozpiętości, jeśli chodzi o kierunek pracy stropu (czyli te w kierunku krótszego boku) mają w salonie 6mb (nawet więcej bo od nadciągu kolejny 1,2m)
Jako ciekawostkę dodam, że i tak boję się czasami czy mi się coś nie ugnie od palet z pustakami etc a kolega, pracujący koparką (z funkcja młota przy rozbiórkach) mówił, że i tak bym się nie zdążył rozejrzeć a chata by była rozwalona  :big grin:  

* Kamil_* Poczekaj, poczekaj, Ty masz dopiero pierwszą pociechę (o ilę się nie mylę), przy trzech czasu pozostanie Ci znacznie mniej  :big tongue: 

*ggdh* wychodzi na to, że Twój zwierzyniec do mojego się nie umywa  :big tongue:  bo co do bażantów, to wczesną wiosną widziałem u siebie na działce jak gęsiego szła ich gromadka z 7-10 sztuk  :big grin:  Mój sąsiad, dwa domy dalej dokarmia je całą zimę więc jest ich pełno w okolicy. Czasami na mojej działce sobie siedzą/spią, chowają się w wysokich chaszczach (trawą tego nie nazwę).

*Regius* Dzięki za miłe słowa :smile:  Chętnie bym Ci wykonał strop ale nie teraz. Żona chyba by złożyła mi pozew o rozwód  :big tongue:  Przy okazji, Twoja budowa jest jakaś taka inna niż reszta (pomijając wyjątki), mega estetyczna. Przy tym te wszystkie nadproża wewnętrzne już wykonane = mega przyjemna praca ze stropem (ale się napierdzieli syfu oj gruuubo)

*the_anonim* pozostaje mi pozazdrościć Twojego montażu okien (no i również *ggdh*, bo obydwaj macie je super wykonane) U mnie będzie marna klasyka gatunku i nie jest mi z tym jakoś do śmiechu  :sad: 



Pozdrawiam wszystkich czytających/ oglądających  
Karol

----------


## ggdh

Ogrom pracy wykonanej SAMEMU przytłacza - chylę czoła. Ja teraz jestem już pewny, że planując w zeszłym roku, że "se dom sam postawię" nie miałem pojęcia na co bym się porwał.

----------


## karster

Już mi tak nie słodź  :tongue:  bo się rozleniwie. Sprostowanie, pomaga mi 70letni tata, bez niego nie budował bym chyba sam. Czasami jestem sam na budowie i normalnie buduję ale tak prozaiczne zajecia jak przytrzymanie miary, podanie wkręta bo spadł 2 metry niżej czy wrzucenie szalunku z desek o długosci 6mb na ścianę samemu są baaardzo utrudnione (co nie znaczy, że niemożliwe).

PS. Ogrom prac to dopiero przedemna, jedyna różnica, że już nie będę tych dziesiątek ton przerzucał (pomijając kafle, te nadal są ciężkie). Całe szczęście, jakoś tak siły mi nie brakuje  :smile:  niestety czasami przychodzi mega zniechecenie, zwłaszcza gdy trzeba pracowac w deszczu, zimnie, błocie/rdzy od zbrojenia. No coś okropnego, a domycie później rąk jednego dnia nie jest mozliwe.


Wrzuciłem fotkę pokazującą niedoskonałości porothermu, pęknięcia to taki standard. Dodam, że ostatnie dwie wysokie sciany murowałem zawsze napisami w jedną stronę i ściana jest zauważalnie bardziej równa  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## nass

> - skrzynka energetyczna (ojj aż sprawdziłem, zdjęcie z 16 października a do dziś dnia gnoje nie przysłali faktury do zapłaty, bez której nie ma mowy o składaniu wniosku o licznik, ponadto 16.10 była skrzynka a wg umowy z ZE miała ona być zrobiona do 1.10. Spoko, ale weź Ty człowieku spóźnij się 1/10 tego z zapłatą...)


u nas też się przeciągało z fakturą - pomogła dopiero wizyta mojej żony w enerdze  :roll eyes:  Dostała fakturę od ręki, jakiejś pani się tak jakoś po prostu zapodziała :mad: 
Jaja się zaczęły przy liczniku - po ok. dwóch tygodniach żona znów złożyła wizytę enerdze. Okazało się, że nie mogą założyć licznika bo im adres z bazy nie wchodzi, jakoś przy umowie i fakturze wszystko było ok :big tongue:  Oczywiście nie ma opcji  żeby ktoś tam bym na tyle lotny żeby zadzwonić, wysłać maila czy innego gołębia że jest problem- w tej firmie komuna wiecznie żywa.
Jak będziesz miał chwilę, podjedź i zapytaj - w energetykach dzieją się rzeczy które się fizjologom nie śniły :wink:

----------


## Kamil_

Z innego wątku, ale pociągnij dyskusję:




> Pisząc "też" utożsamiasz sie ze mna? Bo ja miałem na myśli od wewnątrz na około  bo na zewnątrz mam dla przykładu 15cm xpsa na metr wysoko 
> A w srodku bedzie 22cm styropianu.



Co tam planujesz wrzucać?
Masz już jakieś sprawdzone patenty?
Zima długa będę polował na tanie materiały (okazje cenowe)  :smile:

----------


## ggdh

Też mam zamiar tak zrobić - dzisiaj kupiłem wełnę 037 @ 15cm za 11zł / m2  :cool:

----------


## rafhi

Witam, podsumowując ile ci poszło ton na zbrojenie stropu ? Generalnie zastanawia mnie po co ci dolna i górna siatka ? Czy to nie jest przewymiarowane ? Pytam bo u mnie idzie 1,4 tony  na jakieś 90 m2 powierzchni, drut fi 10 co 9 cm (pręty rozdzielcze co 20 cm z fi :cool:  w jedną strone z co drugim odgiętym w góre i tylko w salonie kratownica w dwie strony ale widząc ogrom twojego zbrojenia powątpiewam a dodam że mam piętro pełne....

----------


## karster

Na cały dom poszło ok 6 ton. W tym dwa stropy na różnych poziomach (i tylko ten gruby nad garażem o wymiarze 8x6,25m miał dwie pełne siatki), do tego wszelkie nadproża, podciągi, nadciągi, wieniec, słupy, ławy. Został mi jeden odcinek preta fi12 ok 6mb, jeden fi16 ok 3mb, 5odcinkow fi8 po ok6mb no i jakieś ścinki. Wygląda to jak bunkier, myślę że muszę pokazać zdjcia wykonanego zbrojenia wg projektu do biura projektowego by może zobaczyli jak ich wypociny na papierze wygladaja w realu...

Styropian to jeszcze kwestia otwarta, czekam jeszcze kilka tygodni by sie tym zainteresowacr. Nie mam okien... czekam na umowę a co dopiero mówić o oknach. Tak dalej pójdzie a uderzę do innej firmy ;/


Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## rafhi

A to sorki nie zauważyłem że to nad garażem. A grubość płyty nad częścią mieszkalną jaką masz ? Ile dawałeś dylatacji od drewna 2-3 c m ?

----------


## ggdh

Karol, to Ty się pytałeś gdzieś czemu raz ludzie dają 4 a czasem 5 żył w kablu od WLZ? Bo już wszystko wiem  :smile:

----------


## karster

Stropy 15 i 20 cm, dylatacja na gotowych dystansach 20mm.

Tak, to ja sie pytalem  :smile:  jak wiesz to napisz prosze  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## Kamil_

Zależy od warunków przyłącza do których trzeba się dostosować.

----------


## ggdh

Wygląda to tak, że operatorzy (w moim przypadku PGE) zaczęli umywać ręce od zabezpieczenia antyporażeniowego, dlatego też obecnie każdy nowopowstający dom musi mieć własny uziom (powtarzam, w PGE, tylko ich znam aż za dobrze). Dlatego też wystarczy kabel 4-żyłowy (3 fazy + "0"). Jak ktoś sobie specjalnie zażyczy (i dodatkowo nam za to zapłaci) to możemy zrobić uziom przy skrzynce, a wtedy dochodzi 5-ty żółty kabel, który właśnie jest uziomem. I uziemienie słupa, które chyba jest już wszędzie standardem, nie ma tu nic do tego.

----------


## Daniellos_

Po zgłębieniu wiedzy internetowej m.in forum elektrody, można się dowiedzieć że punkt rozdiału PEN powinien być jak najbliżej budynku. Czyli nie ciągniemy piątej żyły uziemienia od skrzynki w granicy działki, tylko rozdzielamy PEN na PE i N np u siebie w budynku i punkt rodziału uziemiamy przez GSU do własnego uziomu otokowego lub wbitych w grunt szpil uziemiających czy wąsów przyspawanych do zbrojenia ław fundamentowych.
Właśnie przerabiałem to wszystko u siebie i może coś wrzucę wkrótce do dziennika.

----------


## kocbeat

> zaczęli umywać ręce od zabezpieczenia antyporażeniowego, dlatego też obecnie każdy nowopowstający dom musi mieć własny uziom


Chodzi o zabezpieczenie przeciwporażeniowe czy odgromowe?
Jeżeli przeciwporazeniowe to jest Twój interes żeby chronić siebie i rodzinę przed porażeniem prądem. PGE jedynie co zabezpiecza swoją instalacje i tak było zawsze. 
Instalacja odgromowa w budynkach jednorodzinnych poniżej 10m i nie palnych nie jest wymagana. 





> rozdzielamy PEN na PE i N np u siebie w budynku i punkt rodziału uziemiamy przez GSU do własnego uziomu otokowego


Takie rozwiązanie jest wysoko karane przez dystrybucję mocy. Wyjdzie przy pierwszych pomiarach, znaczy pomiary nie wyjdą

----------


## Daniellos_

> Takie rozwiązanie jest wysoko karane przez dystrybucję mocy. Wyjdzie przy pierwszych pomiarach, znaczy pomiary nie wyjdą


Możesz rozwinąć / napisać jak Twoim zdaniem powinno być zrobione / podeprzeć to jakimś źródłem?

----------


## kocbeat

Trochę się zapędziłem...  Możesz polaczyc gsu do uziomu otokowego ale jeżeli podłączysz zwody pionowe i przewód pen to tak jak pisałem zrobisz zonka energetyce. Najlepsze rozwiązania:
-4 przewody ze złącza i może być uziemiony pen ale bez odgromowki
-4 przewody ze złącza i uziemiony pe z odgromowka
-5 przewodów ze złącza pe podpięty do uziemienia energetyki( własnego otoki czy szpilek wtedy nie trzeba robić ale przewód pe do rozdzielni powinien mieć co najmniej 16mm przekroju)
Sposób wykonania powinien być opisany w porozumieniu które energetyka wydaje przed podłączeniem do sieci. 
Źródło norma pn hd 60364-5-54

----------


## micbarpia

Czy moglbym Cie prosic karster o podanie wymiaru schodow? bede wdzieczny szykuja mi sie bardzo podobne z gory dziekuje...

----------


## B_i_U

> Na cały dom poszło ok 6 ton. W tym dwa stropy na różnych poziomach (i tylko ten gruby nad garażem o wymiarze 8x6,25m miał dwie pełne siatki), do tego wszelkie nadproża, podciągi, nadciągi, wieniec, słupy, ławy. Został mi jeden odcinek preta fi12 ok 6mb, jeden fi16 ok 3mb, 5odcinkow fi8 po ok6mb no i jakieś ścinki. Wygląda to jak bunkier, myślę że muszę pokazać zdjcia wykonanego zbrojenia wg projektu do biura projektowego by może zobaczyli jak ich wypociny na papierze wygladaja w realu...
> 
> Styropian to jeszcze kwestia otwarta, czekam jeszcze kilka tygodni by sie tym zainteresowacr. Nie mam okien... czekam na umowę a co dopiero mówić o oknach. Tak dalej pójdzie a uderzę do innej firmy ;/
> 
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> Karol


Zasada jest prosta. Jak się nie umie liczyć (mam na myśli projektanta), to się daje na wszelki wypadek "trochę" więcej stali i grubości stropu. Na moje oko to powinieneś zużyć około 4-4,5 tony.
Dach robisz sam jak przystało na samoroba  :wink: ? Bo jak weźmiesz ekipę to mnie na pewno prześcigniesz  :big tongue: .

Pozdrawiam
Bartek

----------


## karster

O jakie wymiary schodów pytasz? Czy po prostu wrzucić fotki z projektu? Tak ogólnie schody maja metr szerokosci, 18,5x27 cm. Spocznik ma metr na metr, schodow jest 17sztuk.

Bartek, niestety ale drewno robi ekipa. Dobrego fachowca sobie załatwiłem (tak słyszałem). Ilośc drewna i jego wymiary by mnie i tatę zabiła.  :sad:  majster mnie zaskoczyl, mieli już w piątek robić, przyjechali w 5chlopa (to mnie właśnie zaskoczylo bo zawsze we dwóch przyjeżdzał) ale po 30minutach sobie pojechali... nie wiem po co właściwie byli ale będą w poniedziałek rano razem z dzwigiem.
Nie mam prądu a agregacik nie da rady ich sprzętom, niby z sąsiadką załatwiłem ale co czuje, że może mnie wydymać... przy okazji kopiąc rów do przyłącza pradu 2 dni temu rozwaliłem sobie coś w krzyżu i mam masakre  :sad:  wielki ból i tród sprawiało mi dziś moczenie desek w chemi do drewna.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## ggdh

Czytając w kilku dziennikach o problemach, jakie niesie brak prądu na budowie, bardzo zaczynam doceniać mojego sąsiada. Niby taka przyziemna rzecz, a ile potrafi zmienić w prowadzeniu budowy. I pomyśleć, że SSZ osiągnąłem zużywając pewnie coś około 35kWh  :sad: 

Zdrowia! Jak możesz to wyluzuj na kilka dni, żeby czasem nie załatwić się na całego. Sam regularnie mam problemy z plecami (lędźwiami), bo zazwyczaj noszę cięższe rzeczy na prawym ramieniu, więc lewa część pleców się przekrzywia i... 2 dni na Ketonalu...

----------


## micbarpia

> O jakie wymiary schodów pytasz? Czy po prostu wrzucić fotki z projektu? Tak ogólnie schody maja metr szerokosci, 18,5x27 cm. Spocznik ma metr na metr, schodow jest 17sztuk.
> 
> Karol



Dziekuje o to mi chodzilo... zdrowia!

----------


## B_i_U

> Czytając w kilku dziennikach o problemach, jakie niesie brak prądu na budowie, bardzo zaczynam doceniać mojego sąsiada. Niby taka przyziemna rzecz, a ile potrafi zmienić w prowadzeniu budowy. I pomyśleć, że SSZ osiągnąłem zużywając pewnie coś około 35kWh 
> 
> Zdrowia! Jak możesz to wyluzuj na kilka dni, żeby czasem nie załatwić się na całego. Sam regularnie mam problemy z plecami (lędźwiami), bo zazwyczaj noszę cięższe rzeczy na prawym ramieniu, więc lewa część pleców się przekrzywia i... 2 dni na Ketonalu...


A jak gdzieś pisałem, że stan surowy to około 50PLN za prąd to chcieli mnie zlinczować i pisali, że co najmniej 1000PLN. Oczywiście mam na myśli samą energię użyczoną przez sąsiada.

Gratuluję osiągnięcia stanu surowego.

Pozdrawiam
Bartek

----------


## aiki

Nie te czasy gdzie betoniara z silnikiem 3 kW chodziła od rana do wieczora.
Dzisiaj albo pianka albo klej mieszany wiertarką.

----------


## מרכבה

Ujuju.. to moja jest mistrzem enerooszczędności.. 0,5 kW na 250L a jakieś 200L roboczej.

----------


## karster

Do tego na budowie umilić prace może małe radio, trochę swiatła, ładowarki do różnego elektrosprzetu. Reszta to wszelakiej maści elektronarzędzia i bynajmniej nie betoniarka (ew jakaś mała, fakt trochę się naurabiaem zaprawy w skrzyni).

Nieco ponad tydzień temu zalewałem ostatnie nadproża na pietrze do lukarn i tam też urabiałem recznie (tzn nie doslownie recznie, mamy 21wiek wiec użyłem szypy).

Jutro u mnie akcja dach, dzien1-murlaty i cos moze więcej. Kilka kotew chemicznych trzeba dołożyć bo jakoś tak wyszło  :tongue: 


Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## aiki

Ja pisałem o takich starych co to worek 50 kg cementu na raz albo i więcej.

----------


## karster

Zapomniałem dodac, ze chodzić nie mogę więc jutro owa akcja dach może być dla mnie mega wyzwaniem...

----------


## aiki

Termofor - gorąca woda i pod plecy.
Gorąca kąpiel.
Masaż.
trochę delikatnej gimnastyki jak już będzie lepiej - codziennie rano.

Autopsja - najlepiej sprawdza się gimnastyka.

----------


## B_i_U

Z żoną  :wink:

----------


## aiki

> Z żoną


Wtedy to nic nie boli  :smile:

----------


## rafhi

> Zapomniałem dodac, ze chodzić nie mogę więc jutro owa akcja dach może być dla mnie mega wyzwaniem...


Łącze się w bólu ...  :wink:  ja dzisiaj tejpy miałem zakładane przez żonę heh - nie powiem pomaga trochę - spróbuj  :smile:  

Co do stali kurcze chłopaki ja na płytę fundamentową (ok. 140m2) poszło mi niecałe 2 tony, na strop (95 m2) idzie kolejne 1,4 tony - w tym 2 podciągi ( 3m i 2,5) + schody. Sumując około 3,4 -3,5 tony pójdzie (strzemion nie liczyłem). Mnie jeszcze czeka 2 strop mono i tam pewnie coś koło 1,3-1,4 pójdzie.

----------


## 19TOMEK65

> Z żoną


Z czyją żoną ?

----------


## karster

Z czyją to może nie mieć znaczenia jeśli chodzibo efekt zmniejszenia bólu pleców...  :big tongue: 

Mam ostatnio nieco wolnego czasu... o rurkach dałem chwilowo sobie spokój choć już mam faworyta w tej kwestii (blue flor na podłogówke, PP zgrzewane na cwu i do rozdzielaczy, ewentualnie do ciepłej wody i do płaszcza wodnego w kominku PP stabilizowane, - Seba pamietam o Tobie, może szybciej sam przedstaw ofertę na forum bo jak widzisz jest kilku chtnych, skąd wypozyczyles prasę?)

Takze teraz raczej czytam o dachach. Chciałem na pełne deskowanie, które zrobię w najbliższych dniach po powrocie do zdrowia, położyć membranę wysokoparoprzepuszczalną (nie szukałem tanich, tyvek supro lub corotop red strong 180/corotop power) po to aby można bylo prosto na deski położyć pianke OK (czy nawet połozyć samodzielnie wełne np jakąs super matę i nie martwić sie szczeliną wentylacyjną). Teraz znowu czytałem i już wcale nie jestem tego taki pewien. Głownie przez opinie użytkowników z membraną bez deskowania. Znany na forum p Andrzej W, niepoleca membrany na deskowaniu, a że ma bardzo duże doświadczenie to dolał oliwy do ognia moich wątpliwości  :sad:  

Na pytanie typu "skoro membrana to po co deski" odpowiem od razu tak: podstawą dla mnie są deski bo chcę być pewniejszy swojego dachu. Nawet jak nadejdą kataklizmy typu giga grat to z deskami nie wpadnie mi on do sypialni czy nie zniszczy ocieplenia. Poza tym stabilizuja dach, wyciszaja i tez izolują termicznie (wszystko może w nieznacznym ale jednak stopniu). Sprawą wtorną jest to czy na deski dam pape czy membrane wpp oraz to czy ocieplę dach wełną czy pianką. W przypadku wełny szczelina wentylacyjna jakoś gryzie mi się z ciepłem/ izolacyjnoscią wełny. Chociaż pan Andrzej pisał, ze to inny ruch powietrza ale i tak mi się to kojarzy z przewiewaniem wełny i jej wychładzaniem.

PS. Wiem, że kilku z Was udzielajacych się w moim db na te tematy już wyraziło swoje zdania ale moze zrobicie to raz jeszcze? Pomóżcie proszę podjąc słuszną i świadomą decyzje  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## aiki

Praska nie potrzebna. System skręcany przy rozdzielaczach.
Mam wełnę ze szczeliną wentylacyjną. Jest ciepło. jakby było z pianką nie wiem. 
Bardziej przy wełnie chodzi o dokładność układania jej tak aby nie było żadnych szpar.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Z czyją to może nie mieć znaczenia jeśli chodzibo efekt zmniejszenia bólu pleców... 
> 
> Mam ostatnio nieco wolnego czasu... o rurkach dałem chwilowo sobie spokój choć już mam faworyta w tej kwestii (blue flor na podłogówke, PP zgrzewane na cwu i do rozdzielaczy, ewentualnie do ciepłej wody i do płaszcza wodnego w kominku PP stabilizowane, - Seba pamietam o Tobie, może szybciej sam przedstaw ofertę na forum bo jak widzisz jest kilku chtnych, skąd wypozyczyles prasę?)
> 
> Takze teraz raczej czytam o dachach. Chciałem na pełne deskowanie, które zrobię w najbliższych dniach po powrocie do zdrowia, położyć membranę wysokoparoprzepuszczalną (nie szukałem tanich, tyvek supro lub corotop red strong 180/corotop power) po to aby można bylo prosto na deski położyć pianke OK (czy nawet połozyć samodzielnie wełne np jakąs super matę i nie martwić sie szczeliną wentylacyjną). Teraz znowu czytałem i już wcale nie jestem tego taki pewien. Głownie przez opinie użytkowników z membraną bez deskowania. Znany na forum p Andrzej W, niepoleca membrany na deskowaniu, a że ma bardzo duże doświadczenie to dolał oliwy do ognia moich wątpliwości  
> 
> Na pytanie typu "skoro membrana to po co deski" odpowiem od razu tak: podstawą dla mnie są deski bo chcę być pewniejszy swojego dachu. Nawet jak nadejdą kataklizmy typu giga grat to z deskami nie wpadnie mi on do sypialni czy nie zniszczy ocieplenia. Poza tym stabilizuja dach, wyciszaja i tez izolują termicznie (wszystko może w nieznacznym ale jednak stopniu). Sprawą wtorną jest to czy na deski dam pape czy membrane wpp oraz to czy ocieplę dach wełną czy pianką. W przypadku wełny szczelina wentylacyjna jakoś gryzie mi się z ciepłem/ izolacyjnoscią wełny. Chociaż pan Andrzej pisał, ze to inny ruch powietrza ale i tak mi się to kojarzy z przewiewaniem wełny i jej wychładzaniem.
> 
> PS. Wiem, że kilku z Was udzielajacych się w moim db na te tematy już wyraziło swoje zdania ale moze zrobicie to raz jeszcze? Pomóżcie proszę podjąc słuszną i świadomą decyzje 
> ...


Zaciskarka tak jak aiki pisze jest niepotrzebna, do rozdzielaczy można się "przykręcić" tą rurą blue floor. Do zgrzewania PP zgrzewarka z allegro 1500W najtańsza byle miała mocowania na dwa kamienie na raz, bo ich przekładanie jak się robi na dwóch średnicach jest wkurzające. Oferta dla kazdego jest indywidualna i tym samym inna więc.... jeżeli ktoś chce to zapraszam na priv'a.
Wg mnie deskowanie jest OK jak ktoś jest przewrażliwiony i bogaty  :wink:  Fakt że usztywnia dach, ale czy dach kopertowy wymaga usztywnienia?? Jeżeli ktoś uważa że tak to wg mnie jest źle zrobiony. Znowu jeżeli chcesz pianę to na samą membranę to średnio bo może ją wypchnąć po środku pomiędzy krokwiami i ewentualna woda zamiast plynąć po środku i spływać do rynny będzie leciała pod kontrłaty gdzie są ładne dziurki po gwoździach, a tamtędy już wiadomo gdzie się dostanie.
Sama szczelina wentylacyjna jest ok bo to nie jest tak że tam wieje jak na dworze, tyko to jest po to żeby odprowadzać ewentualną wilgoć z wełny, która to może wydostawać się m.in. z wewnątrz, chociaż dzisiaj w dobie WM to raczej pomijalne wartości i taka wełna mogła by dotykać paroprzepuszczalnej membrany - to tylko moje zdanie.

----------


## B_i_U

Jak chcesz wersję najbardziej wypasioną i koszty schodzą na drugi plan to zrób pełne deskowanie, na to papa a pod spód piana. Pod wierzchnią warstwą będziesz miał kompletne pokrycie, które już samo w sobie mogłoby zostać.

Pozdrawiam
Bartek

----------


## karster

Nie rozumiem, czy to jest dokładnie to co pisałem ale bez szczeliny wentylacyjnej pod deskowaniem?

----------


## B_i_U

Dużo piszesz Karol  :wink:  ale chyba tak. Między piankę, a płyty G-K dasz folię paroszczelną i będzie git. Ja właśnie tak bym zrobił.

----------


## karster

No ale zaraz, coś mi tu nie pasi  :wink:  to, że folia paroizolacyjna będzie to sprawa w pełni oczywista (ze wszelkimi zakładami podklejonymi, wszelkimi przewodzikami zaklejonymi szczelnie itd itp), tak samo oczywiste jest deskowanie. Lada dzień będę je przybijał. To czy będzie membrana czy papa jest do rozważenia, aktualnie w moim rankingu jednak wygrywa papa (ehh, a miało być tak lekko a przy okazji nowocześnie). To czy będzie piana czy wełna również jest do rozważenia i skoro ma być papa to pewnie zrobię szczelinę wentylacyjną pod deskowaniem i ułożę sam wełnę. 

Bo cały pic polega na tym, że z tego co mi wiadomo nie wolno aplikować pianki wprost na deskowanie bo wilgoć zawarta w drewnie z polskich tartaków później doprowadzi do przegnicia więźby. Poza tym spotkałem się z opiniami, że pianka OK bardzo mocno pije wodę więc i ją może przenosić. W skrócie bałbym się opsikać wprost deski pianą.

PS, ładuję fotki, będzie mały update... za kilka chwil

----------


## karster

*Aktualizacja* 

Tak wyglądał front domku jakiś czas temu


Moja inwencja twórcza przy zbrojeniu dla mocowania oczepów (konstrukcja lukarn)


Przyjechało drewno


Dokończyłem kopanie kabla, dokopałem do końca (wtedy mnie zaatakowały plecy), odkopałem 6mb pierwszej części, pogłębiłem, dołożyłem bednarkę bo przewód był 4x10, teraz już jest 5 żył  :smile: 

Dojdzie jeszcze jedna szpilka przed samym wejściem do rury osłonowej przy fundamencie no i linka 16mm2 do rozdzielnicy

Uczyłem pływać deski na deskowanie dachu. Dokupiłem przy okazji więźby 1,5m3 (jutro domówię kolejne 1,5m3 bo może mi braknąć)




Tak wygląda zabieg moich schodów od dołu (brak światła więc fota/ koń jaki jest każdy widzi)


Zrobiłem tymczasową rozdzielnicę:


Małe faux pas (czytaj "fo pa", inaczej *wtopa*) nastąpiła bo gniazdo kupiłem bez bolca (chyba takie szwabskie sucho czy jakoś tak, tzn ma ochronny ale nie w formie lubianego przez nas bolca.

Zacząłem murować ściany działowe na dole (nie ma ich tam za wiele, raptem, nie uwzględniając otworów, ok 17mb x 3,1m wysokie). Wysokość 3,1 wysokie a odejdzie 28 posadzki więc sufit na gotowo na 2,8m


Obecnie mam robiony dach - więźba. Pierwsza ekipa na mojej budowie. Patrząc na to co robią i jak robią, z przykrością stwierdzam, że na 90% nie dał bym rady lub robił bym to co oni robią w nieco ponad tydzień, z pomocą taty przez 2 ms a i tak bym narobił baboli.

cdn

----------


## karster

*Dach - konstrukcja*

Jak wspomniałem wcześniej, mam już kawałek więźby. Nie jest to efekt mojej pracy, chociaż pośrednio jest bo w końcu musiałem na to zapracować by mie było na to stać  :big grin:  
Kilka fotek, generalnie ciężko jest to jakoś fajnie w całości ująć. Dron by się przydał  :yes: 









PS. Może doczekam się prądu. Na razie agregat wysiadł z obiegu. Nie, nie, nic mu nie jest ;p po prostu jest za słaby by te fajne pilarki cieśli o mocach po 2,4kW utachał. Sąsiedzi się spisali  :smile:  Mam prąd przez płot. Nie rozumiem swojego elektryka (odtąd już nie będzie więcej moim elektrykiem, jest jakiś dziwny i odnoszę wrażenie, że wszystko mu nie pasuje, ech no bywa, nie każdy jest fajny ;p) dziś prawie mnie minął jak zamykałem bramę po ekipie cieśli bo przyjechał z licznkiem i pyta gdzie rozdzielnica a ja, że w domu bo po co ma kusić wandali skoro i tak nie ma licznika... Za podłączenie bednarki do złącza (5-10 minut roboty) zawołał 100zł (ja bez wyjścia się zgodziłem) bo jakoby musi "rozpierdolić skrzynię" a owe roztegocenie polegało na przepchaniu przez te fajne śmieszne kamyczki bednarki, która leżała za nią w niegłębokim rowie. Ot trzeba by krowie na rowie pokazać jak to się robi  :mad:  Za papiery (oświadczenie o gotowości instalacji) kolejna kasa, 250zł. Ogółem gówno zrobił w porównaniu do tego co ja zrobiłem a 350zł nie moje.


Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## micbarpia

Pieknie to wygląda, okolica też super. W pamięci mam jedno zdjęcie jakoś z początku realizacji z pustym placem... Czyli można  :big grin:

----------


## B_i_U

> No ale zaraz, coś mi tu nie pasi  to, że folia paroizolacyjna będzie to sprawa w pełni oczywista (ze wszelkimi zakładami podklejonymi, wszelkimi przewodzikami zaklejonymi szczelnie itd itp), tak samo oczywiste jest deskowanie. Lada dzień będę je przybijał. To czy będzie membrana czy papa jest do rozważenia, aktualnie w moim rankingu jednak wygrywa papa (ehh, a miało być tak lekko a przy okazji nowocześnie). To czy będzie piana czy wełna również jest do rozważenia i skoro ma być papa to pewnie zrobię szczelinę wentylacyjną pod deskowaniem i ułożę sam wełnę. 
> 
> Bo cały pic polega na tym, że z tego co mi wiadomo nie wolno aplikować pianki wprost na deskowanie bo wilgoć zawarta w drewnie z polskich tartaków później doprowadzi do przegnicia więźby. Poza tym spotkałem się z opiniami, że pianka OK bardzo mocno pije wodę więc i ją może przenosić. W skrócie bałbym się opsikać wprost deski pianą.
> 
> PS, ładuję fotki, będzie mały update... za kilka chwil


Zrobić deskowanie, przykryć papą, zrobić pokrycie, a piana w następnym roku. Deski będą miały czas wyschnąć, chociaż i przy kładzeniu papy powinny być podsuszone. Jak będą się kurczyć to mogą porozdzierać papę. Dlatego ja w obecnym domu dawałem OSB-3 18mm.

Gratuluję postępów
Bartek

----------


## rafhi

a ja zapytam kolegę o reku ....jak finalnie planujesz ją rozmieścić ? Bo pytaliśmy w tym samym wątku odnośnie reku  :smile:  i zastanawiam się którą drogą podążyłeś ? Jak masz możliwość pokaż jak rozmieściłeś anemostaty.

----------


## ggdh

No no, więźba niczego sobie  :cool:

----------


## karster

Hej, reku jeszcze przede mną oczywiście ale to już tuż - tuż  :wink:  Nie drążyłem tematu ale wstępnie reku ma być w pomieszczeniu technicznym (tzn kotłowni ale tam bynajmniej pieca z ogniem w środku nie będzie). Ewentualnie reku będzie prawie w tym samym miejscu ale ok 3m wyżej czyli na stropie co dało by tyle samo mb mniej rur. *Nie mam bladego pojęcia jakie rekuperatory są godne uwagi*  :sad:  To jest chyba mój największy problem, bo z tego co się orientowałem to od wyboru rekuperatora trzeba zacząć a nie od rurek  :wink:  Tzn pośrednio niby od rurek by znać projektowaną wydajność reku, potem owe reku dobrać i dopiero dopasować finalnie ilość nawiewów i ich rozmieszczenie. 
Rozmieszczenie otworów dla anemostatów mam raczej tak jak gdzieś tu w wątku opisywałem, poszukaj przed zdjęciami z wylanego stropu nad częścią mieszkalną.

 Z więźby jestem jak na razie bardzo zadowolony. Jedna mała gafa ze strony cieśli nastąpiła - źle odczytał wysunięcie okapu i zamiast 120 na surowo (100cm po ociepleniu) wysunął 120 ale od środka murłaty czyli ok 10 cm wcześniej, poza tym front i tył garażu miał być o 10 mniej wysunięty niż reszta okapu (w sumie trochę to pokręcone ale pewnie ma to wpływ na ogólną bryłę budynku). Niby nie wielki błąd ale przez to dach będzie zaczynał się o ok 8cm wyżej nad ziemią niż powinien i to mnie najbardziej boli. Reszta roboty jest perfekcyjna. Kiedyś zrobię jakieś fotki bo ostatnio pracuję aby odrobić kasę za robotę dachu. 312mkw x25zł/mkw = 7800zł za więźbę i dojdzie do tego połowa stawki za deski czyli dodatkowe 3900. Miałem je robić sam ale mam sporo pracy akurat w firmie.


Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## ggdh

O kurczaki  :eek:  myślałem, że mam spory dach, bo wyszło tego 275m2, a tu 312  :cool:  

Ale 7800 za więźbę? Ile kubików drewna weszło? Bo u mnie więźba na okrągło to 10kPLN.

----------


## karster

To jest robocizna, drewno z łatami/kontrłatami 15000...

----------


## karster

No i deska, ok 8kubikow/m3 po srednio 570zl =~4600 ale sporo desek mam ze stropu/wieńca/ław. Na to papa Lemar membrana xs, wiele kilogramow gwoździ, szpilek, nakrętek, wkrętow ciesielskich, folia fundamentowa pod murłaty, deska czołowa, impregnat do drewna(200zł), papiaki i cos czego zapomniałem ...

W sumie dach z wstępnym kryciem wyjdzie 35kzl. Ooo cholera, jak to szybko strzeliło, nawet nie wiem m kiedy  :sad:  zeby drugie tyle wystarczyło na dachówkę i jej położenie (40zl za mkw robocizny) to będzie ciężko. Oj droga ta budowa się zrobiła


Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## Daniellos_

Mój dach około 150m2 to pikuś. Byłby jeszcze mniejszy przy piętrówce. Na ale nie ma okapów. I garażu póki co.

Na pokrycie weź dekarza do zrobienia obróbek z blach, a dachówkę kładź samemu. Zaoszczędzisz sporo...

----------


## karster

No raczej dużo można zaoszczędzić skoro 40zł za mkw robocizny bierze dekarz. Gdybym się znał i wiedział jak ołacić dach mając na uwadze wszelkie kosze wewnętrzne/ zewnętrzne/ lukarny itd itp to bym sam nabił łaty i rozłożył dachówkę. Ostatecznie bym zrobił wszelkie równe powierzchnie bez końcówek/ połączeń ale coś czuję, ze mój dekarz się na to nie zgodzi a te 12kzł za robociznę mnie trochę przeraża  :sad: (

Dziś się zdarzyło, że byłem na działce po rozładunek desek w ciągu dnia więc są dwie takie foteczki:

 


Fotek jest więcej ze szczegółami więźby ale czy kogoś to ciekawie?  :big tongue: 


Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

> Fotek jest więcej ze szczegółami więźby ale czy kogoś to ciekawie?


No raczej, że tak  :big grin:

----------


## Kamil_

Dawaj foty, pięknie to wygląda  :smile:

----------


## ggdh

> Fotek jest więcej ze szczegółami więźby ale czy kogoś to ciekawie?



No ja Cię proszę...  :cool:

----------


## Kamil_

Gdzie nowe fotki ja się pytam?  :big grin:

----------


## karster

Mały update: 

Konstrukcja dachu:















cdn...

----------


## karster

Pełne deskowanie + papa:








Wyszedłem na tym deskowaniu (na robociźnie) "super okazyjnie". Pierwotnie miałem deskować razem z tatą ale że miałem sporo pracy w firmie to podjąłem męską decyzję "niech robi cieśla ze swoją ekipą". No to ok, zaczęli robić ale wolno im szło (uprzedzał majster, że to zajmuje tyle samo albo i więcej czasu niż więźba). Któregoś dnia majster mówi, że nie dadzą rady dokończyć bo mają inną robotę, a że pogoda się psuła (... i się popsuła)  to zostawiłem pracę zawodową i wlazłem na dach. Nawet to nam (ja + tata) szło. Lekka robota. No ale i tak wolno więc mówię majstrowi, że jak zostanie do ostatniej deski na dach to płacę za całość bez odliczania mojej i taty roboty  :wink:  Jak się okazało i tak skończył zaledwie dzień później niż zakładał (a my zrobiliśmy praktycznie cały dach nad garażem poza deską czołową) a na koniec okazało się, że myliłem się co do kwoty za robociznę,  byłem pewien, ze to miało być: więźba 25/mkw, deska: 1/2 wieźby czyli 12,5 co dało by za deskowanie *312mkw = 3900zł. Ale jednak deskowanie kosztowało 20/mkw czyli 6240. Jako, że więźba 7800 + moja i taty praca + to, że nieświadomy miałem tylko 5000 zł w kieszeni to utargowałem 1240zł. 

Koszt dachu (bez pokrycia) już mnie przeraża a jeszcze go trzeba ładnie przykryć... 

cdn...

----------


## karster

No i finał:





Robota zrobiona na styk z pierwszym śniegiem (a może to już był drugi śnieg, nie pamiętam).

Ogółem koszty dachu (312mkw wg projektu, nie mierzone)
-15200= zakup tarcicy (razem z łatami oraz kontrłatami oraz impregnatem za 200zł) 
- 12800= robocizna cieśli
- 2940= papa (lemar membrana xs po 105zł/wałek + villas 12 sztuk w podobnej cenie)
~1000= 50kg gwoździ 3cale, 10kg 5cali, 4kg papiaków, pełno szpilek fi10/fi16, wkręty ciesielskie, folia pod murłatę, kotwa chemiczna, 2,5 litra wódki - w tym 0,5 dla sąsiada za prąd,
-1960= 3,5m3 dodatkowych desek (reszta desek czyli ok 5m3 miałem z szalunków ław/ wieńca/ stropu).
____________
= 33 900zł (masakra, jakie to drogie)



Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## B_i_U

Elegancko. Jeszcze okna, jakaś koza i można sobie przez zimę coś dłubać w środku. Napisz proszę dokładnie co to za papa i czy jest OK.

P.S. Cały czas jest problem z ładowaniem Twoich zdjęć.

Pozdrawiam
Bartek

----------


## Regius

Super to wygląda. Też chciałbym być już na takim etapie.

W kwestii kosztów dla pocieszenia dodam, że mam 2x mniejszy dach i kwota z materiałem za kompleksowe wykonanie (bez ocieplenia) nie chce spaść poniżej 60k pln. Moim zdaniem Twój obecny etap nie wyszedł wcale drogo.

----------


## ggdh

> = 33 900zł (masakra, jakie to drogie)


To jeszcze dojdzie blachodachówka (u mnie po ok 33zł/m2) i okna dachowe - według oryginalnego projektu ma być ich 9. Tak też będzie?

----------


## Kamil_

A to deskowanie i papa to dlatego, że nie zdążylibyście z dachówką czy w jakim celu?
Bo deski i papa podnoszą strasznie koszty....

----------


## aiki

> A to deskowanie i papa to dlatego, że nie zdążylibyście z dachówką czy w jakim celu?
> Bo deski i papa podnoszą strasznie koszty....


bez desek kuna może podniesc koszty jeszcze bardziej

----------


## karster

Ciekawe, nie dostawałem powiadomień do teraz o odpowiedziach, aż się dziwiłem że tak zupełnie nikogo nie zainteresował mój update  :wink: 

Zdjęcia są zdecydowanie mniejsze, średnio 1/5 oryginalnej wagi. Nadal za duzo?
Papy byly dwie, ja chciałem Lemar membrana xs ale nie dowieźli i mialem jej tylko 16sztuk. Jest godna polecenia. Druga, zdaję się miała identyczne parametry od villasa ale modelu nie pamitam. Byla niby cięższa ale mi się ona nie podobała. Jej powierzchnia spodnia nie była gladka tylko takie małe górki i doliny miała. Cena obu podobna. Żadna z nich nie byla termozgrzewalna.

Okna mają być za tydzien, tj od 20 albo 18, nie pamiętam. Kozy już szukam ale fajniejsze są nadmuchowe tylko boli mnie 700-800zł. Nie mam komina, może uda mi sie go w tym tygodniu postawić.

Deskowanie, dlaczego? Zdaję sie dokladnie napisalem dlaczego chcialem je miec. Poza tym miałem większość desek z szalunków. Gdy robilem strop to deski przykrywałem folią by mniej było czyszczenia ich na dach  :wink: 

Na dachu będzie dachówka, zapewne ceramiczna. 

Na dole mam już lwią część działowek, brak osadzenia nadproży i mnie troche one zniechęcają. Kupilem systemowe z firmy na W ale nad nimi trzeba dobudować ok 10 cm by wyrownać warstwę i dalej jechac na piankę. Albo zaszaluje dwiema deseczkami nad fabrycznym nadprożem i zrobię taką nadlewkę, ew wrzucę ze dwa pręty i dalej juz z całych pustaków albo będe się męczyl z docinaniem pustaków ceramicznych w poprzek a to nic fajnego.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## karster

Chyba, że dotne z bk, bo i tak już troche ich kupiłem na ścianę na poszerzonym biegu schodow by zabudowac spizarnię pod nimi. Bartek pisał o tym, ze czerwone z białym się nie lubi a jednak mozna spotkac budowy, gdzie te kateriały się mieszają. Przy moich schodach to inna sprawa bo tam sam beton.

Aa, okien dachowych ma byc 7a org jest 8. Bylo by 6 ale rodzina spora więc trzeba zrobic u góry 3 pokoje dla dzieci a nie dwa jak w org projekcie.

----------


## Daniellos_

Jak widzę takie koszty więźby to się cieszę, ze siedzę  :wink: 

Nadproża dotnij z BK. To tylko cienki pasek.

Dla mnie zdjęcia ok. Wolę takie niż te, które trzeba klikać, aby powiększyć.

----------


## karster

Ekipa od okien do montażu bramy garażowej wymaga otynkowania sciany  :sad: (  pytałem już paru czy mi wpadną na chwilę to zrobić i dupa. Co tu zrobić? Pogoda w,okolicy 0'C nie chcę nawet pisać jak bardzo mi się nie usmiecha tego robić samodzielnie. Gdyby tata nadal ze mną jeździł na budowę to by mi dużo pomógł ale jestety pochorował się poważnie, ze szpitalem włącznie także długo już mi nic nie pomoże choćby chciał  :sad: 

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## e_gregor

U mnie też podczas wyceny wspominali o tynku - powiedziałem, że w zimę tynkować nie zamierzam a poza tym mur jest prosty bo sam murowałem  :wink:  Zobaczymy jak będzie podczas montażu

----------


## sebcioc55

To dla nich wygodniej i zazwyczaj tego wymagaja. Ja bym na Twoim miejscu przelecial ta sciane klejem do styro + siatka i potem przelizanie samym klejem. Pozniej jak pomalijesz nie bedzie widac roznicy w porownaniu z tynkiem.

----------


## karster

No dzwoniłem, prosiłem i niestety nie ma mowy o gwarancji bez otynkowanej ściany wcześniej. Mogą spokojnie bramę zamontować później kiedyś tam jak już ściana będzie otynkowana a to mi też niepasi bo chcę zamknąć dom. 
Brat się zgodził pomóc, kupię listwy dystansowe do tynkowania, knaufa MP75, narzędzia ma brat ew pożyczy z pracy (jakieś łaty/ pace itp) no i ten 1cm tynku w sobotę w temperaturze ok  -1/ 0 /+1 'C zrobimy. 
Z tym klejem do sytro to fajny pomysł  :smile:  ale chyba tam nadproże odstaję minimalnie od ściany, szalowane na 25cm a zasrany porotherm nie ma wcale 25cm a średnio 2-3 mm mniej (w porywach do nawet 4-5 mm różnicy, poniżej 25cm szerokości no ale klient płaci za 25cm)
Ogólnie z moim doświadczeniem jakbym nie robił to ładnie to chyba nie wyjdzie no ale trudno, potem się będę martwił.

PS. Gruntować to czymś? Ceramika/ Beton? Wg knaufa beton to Betokontakt a ceramika Grundiermittel 60 tyle że na takie kawałeczki kupować pełne wiadra to kosztowna i mało sensowa sprawa, pytanie czy jakiś tam grunt z atlasa może być, bo brat ma i niezawaha się dać. Pewnie chodziło mu o unigrunt.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## Kamil_

Otynkowane?

Gdzie jakieś fotki?

----------


## karster

Ekipa wstawia opieszale okna. Zrelacjonuję ten tydzień:
- poniedziałek: 1 okno, drugie się nie otwiera bo fabryczna wada, reszta leży na budowie
- wtorek: nikt nie przyjechał, popsuł się im samochód...
- środa: powtórka z wtorku, z tą różnicą, że o 7:30 rano telefon, że "nas nie będzie ale w czwartek będą dwie ekipy i dużo zrobimy"
- czwartek: ekipa osób 4 z czego jedna po godzinie pojechała, trzeci wstawiał bramę garażową (wstawiona, bez napędu) a dwóch wstawiło dwa okna + tymczasowe, nowe chińskie gówniane drzwi do kotłowni 
- piątek: (czas pokaże, to dopiero jutro, aż się boję bo może 3 okna wstawią....)
Umowa brzmi: "... montaż w dniach 18-22.12" i mogę sobie tą umową dupę wytrzeć. O roletach nie wspomnę, tzn nawet nikt się nie przymierza do ich montażu. Co z tego,ze zapłaciłem za nie 11tys zł.

Teraz pytanie. Okna z firmy Abakus profil 82mm, blueEnergy, 3szybowe U=0.5 i chodzi o to, że wydaje mi się, że mocno przyciemniają te pakiety a jednocześnie wprowadzają taką zielono-niebieska (morską) poświatę do domu. *czy to normalne?*
Kolejna sprawa to ciepła ramka, mam okleinę złoty dąb a ciepła ramka jest koloru czarnego. Dopiero teraz zobaczyłem na stronie abakusa, ze niby ramki są pod kolor okleiny dopasowywane, baa znalazłem informację:



> kolor ciepłej ramki dopasowany do koloru okna


i to już całkiem mnie wpieniło  :mad:  :mad:  :mad:  :mad:  :mad:  :mad:

----------


## Kamil_

A co na to szefostwo?
Okna montowałeś w warstwie ocieplenia czy normalnie?

Co do tej tamki ja bym nie odpuścił...

----------


## aiki

Jakaś dziwna ta ekipa. W tydzień sie nie wyrobić?

----------


## karster

> Jakaś dziwna ta ekipa. W tydzień sie nie wyrobić?


Jedno okno w 3 osoby w cały dzień wstawić? Baa, ja byłem z nimi wtedy i wstawili je w mojej obecności, co dalej robili? Cholera ich wie. Było zimno, może się przytulali?
Rano dzwonię do Abakusa upewnić się czy kolor ramki jest pod okna w standardzie czy za dopłatą. Jak w standardzie to chłopaki z firmy, która mi "montuje" okna będą mieli smuteczek bo nie zostawię tych chujowych czarnych ramek. To jest okropne!
.
Montaż okien na taśma paroszczelnych/ paroporzepuszczalnych soudala + wysunięcie miedzy 1 a 2cm poza mur + ciepły parapet XPS.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## ggdh

Zastrzel mnie, a Ci nie powiem jaki kolor ma u mnie ramka  :Confused:  niby ten sam profil, podobno ten sam park technologiczny. Coś mi się kojarzy, że może faktycznie też jest czarna? Ale skoro mnie to nie ruszyło, to musi mi to zwisać  :cool:

----------


## the_anonim

Hej. Co do szyb zapytaj się firmy  skąd biorą szkoło i jakie mam parametry i warstwy. Bo to są elementy które rzutują na kolor (jasność) pakietu. U mnie jasność a dokładnie  Lt (74%) i solar faktor g (53%) plus powłoki termofloat  były  główny czynnik dlaczego akurat wziąłem te okna. Np. Effektor kielecki też ma takie szyby nazywają się SuperClear  i nie ma żadnej dopłaty do nich w stosunku dla standardowych szyb tylko trzeba się*o nie zapytać lub upomnieć :wink: 

Co do czasu pracy zostawię to bez komentarza(może mają płacone na godzine :smile: ), wiesz ile u mnie jest szkła i chłopaki zaczęli około 11 a po 16 może 17 pożegnaliśmy się. I u mnie dwa Hs-y a na nich schodzi. Pewnie twoja ekipa na Hs-a potrzebowała by tydzień :big lol: 

Ps. ramki oczywiście są do wybory koloru w jakiejś palecie. Ale oczywiście jak się twój sprzedawca nie zapytał to w standardzie wpierdzieli ci czarne. Dla porównania u mnie przy białych ramach jest szara(mysia) ramka i takie też wszystkie uszczelki itp. wygląda to bardzo ładnie przy tym kolorze. Ale u mnie o tym wszystkim mówił mi mój sprzedawca i dla tego polecam go dalej.

----------


## agb

Jest watek na FM i próbowałem nawet go znaleźć, ale nie udało mi się. Dosyć dużo tam było napisane o kolorze szyb.  Może Tobie uda się znaleźć.

----------


## rafhi

> Jedno okno w 3 osoby w cały dzień wstawić? Baa, ja byłem z nimi wtedy i wstawili je w mojej obecności, co dalej robili? Cholera ich wie. Było zimno, może się przytulali?
> Rano dzwonię do Abakusa upewnić się czy kolor ramki jest pod okna w standardzie czy za dopłatą. Jak w standardzie to chłopaki z firmy, która mi "montuje" okna będą mieli smuteczek bo nie zostawię tych chujowych czarnych ramek. To jest okropne!
> .
> Montaż okien na taśma paroszczelnych/ paroporzepuszczalnych soudala + wysunięcie miedzy 1 a 2cm poza mur + ciepły parapet XPS.
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> Karol


Współczuje o tygodniu  montażu okien to rzadko się słyszy.

Mam pytanie co daje ten 1-2 cm poza mur ? ile dopłacasz do jednego okna z takim montażem ?  Sprawdzałeś jakie są % zyski ciepła przy takim montażu a jak to się ma do tradycyjnego ?

----------


## the_anonim

> Mam pytanie co daje ten 1-2 cm poza mur ? ile dopłacasz do jednego okna z takim montażem ? Sprawdzałeś jakie są % zyski ciepła przy takim montażu a jak to się ma do tradycyjnego ?


*rafi* narysu sobie jak to wygląda w przekroju i dołóż styro na ścianę a skumasz. Za taki montaż się nic nie dopłaca. Jeśli masz profil okna 82mm to wysunięcie te 1-2cm nic nie zaburza w kotwieniu okna w murze. Myślę że nikt tego nie liczył ile jest dokładnie strat ale jak można lepiej w tej samej kasie to czemu nie korzystać :wink: 

pozdro

Ps. *Karster* może ty już nic nie sprawdzaj bo sobie tylko krwi napsujesz i ciśnienie Ci skoczy a pewnie okien i tak Ci nie wymienią.  Aha nie napisałem że dom z "dachem" wygląda super. Cena też super :wink:  ale widać że fuszerki nie było i raczej sam byś tego nie ogarną tak dobrze. Zmień nazwę dziennika na *Karster Willa* :big lol:

----------


## Kamil_

the_anonim widziałeś kiedyś willę pokrytą papą?  :smile: 
Musimy poczekać na dachówkę  :big grin: 

Pisz jak tam sprawa z oknami  :smile:

----------


## karster

Hehe, cząstka dobrze Was wszystkich posłuchać (tudzież poczytać)  :smile: 

Parę spraw się wyjaśniło. Czarne ramki wg Abakusa są najfajniejsze i je zalecają ale mogą dać inne pod kolor okleiny ale i tak uszczelki są czarne... kolor ramek był w specyfikacji. Mój błąd był taki, że nie byłem/nie widziałem takich okien wcześniej a handlowiec raczej mi o tym nie mówił (lub całkowicie zapomniałem).
Szyby mają Lt zdaje sie 74 lub nawet 76% ale szkło pokryte jest tlenkami metalu, ktre wprowadzaja taki zielony kolor. Może nie będzie tak zle, poczekam na tynki. 
Dziś wstawili 7sztuk więc przepaść miedzy tym co było a co jest. Problem mają pewnie z,oklejaniem okien taśmami. Niby to im zajmuje stosunkowo najwięcej czasu. 
Zostało wstawic 3 fixy w tym jeden ten gigant z dzwigiem oraz drzwi tarasowe. No i przenieśc drzwi tymczasowe z domu na głowne wejście. W tej chwili garaż jest calkowicie zamknięty.

Mam kilka fotek robionych przy swietle latarki ale coś widac. Wrzucę jak się uda dziś wieczorem.


Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## ggdh

> Mam pytanie co daje ten 1-2 cm poza mur ? ile dopłacasz do jednego okna z takim montażem ?  Sprawdzałeś jakie są % zyski ciepła przy takim montażu a jak to się ma do tradycyjnego ?





> Myślę że nikt tego nie liczył ile jest dokładnie strat ale jak można lepiej w tej samej kasie to czemu nie korzystać



Otóż liczy. Mi sprzedawca powiedział, że VEKA zleciła badania w którymś instytucie w Germanii i im wyszło, że wysunięcie okna o 20% szerokości profilu poprawia parametry cieplne połączenia mur / okno o 60%. Coś takiego (znalezione w necie):

----------


## karster

Cześć, mały update:

----------


## karster

Mam kilka bardzo ważnych pytań do Was, proszę o pomoc.

1. *Kanalizacja - podłączenie brodzika do rury od kibelka*
Na początek załącznik:

Teraz krótki opis:
- pionowa szara rura = pion kanalizacyjny (górna łazienka/ odpowietrzenie)
- od tego pionu odchodzi fi50 do umywalki (o ile tam docelowo będzie)
- również od pionu na bok widać pomarańczowy trójnik fi110 + kolano pomarańczowe 110 = to kibelek
- dalej za kibelkiem jest podejście do brodzika.
Pytanie brzmi: czy w tym układzie przy spłukiwaniu w kibelku na dole nie będzie mi wsysało syfonu z brodzika? Mam opcję, że zatkam to pomarańcze kolano a na samym pionie dam kolejny trójnik (będzie zabudowa no i 28cm od chudziaka do kafelków także spokojnie mam gdzie manewrować).

----------


## karster

*2. Ściany działowe na poddaszu a jętki*

Czy można podeprzeć jętki na ścianach działowych poddasza z ceramiki 11,5cm na piankę, które stoją na monolitycznym stropie nie zakończonych żadnym wieńcem? Pamiętam jak u szwagra chodziłem po strychu i czułem jak on lekko pode mną pracował i pewnie u mnie będzie podobnie a boję się o pękanie regipsów na poddaszu. Jętki mam chyba 20x8 cm. 

*3. Wykończenie komina ponad dachem*
Co możecie mi polecić? Może zacznę od przedstawienia faktu, że komin na tą chwilę wznosi się jedynie 1,7m nad stropem i zostało mu urosnąć jeszcze jakieś ok 5 metrów wyżej... Nie pasuje mi obudowywanie go pustakami połówką by później go obmurować klinkierem, bynajmniej nie z każdej strony bo od strony przedpokoju walczę o każde centymetry gdyż muszę w jego szerokości zmieścić obok siebie dwoje drzwi 80'tek z odstępem na ścianę działową między nimi.
Czy bezpieczne są te wylewane płyty wspornikowe tuż poniżej przejścia przez dach a dalej już klinkier? Mój komin to tylko kanał dymowy/ spalinowy(nie rozróżniam ich), w każdym bądź razie komin do kominka bez żadnej wentylacji. Pojedynczy pustak + ceramika fi20.

*4. Ocieplenie tarasu na piętrze nad jadalnią*
Jak to się robi? Mam taki stan (poza bałaganem, już go nie ma) 


Taras jest nad wykuszem jadalni. Dom ocieplony będzie styropianem 20cm, na tarasie (na stropie a pod wylewką) będzie albo XPS albo PUR ZK byle jak najcieplej bo grubość ograniczona do max 20cm. Ogólnie chodzi mi o krawędź tarasu, która powstawanie po ociepleniu go od czoła i od góry. To będzie 28cm od krawędzi stropu (pierwiastek z 2 * 20cm grubości styropianu). Na tym ma być wylewka?? Jak połączyć barierkę? 
Przy okazji wpadłem na taki pomysł (nie wiem na ile to trwałe). Wyrównać poziom stopu nad jadalnią(na tarasie), zaizolować Izoplast RW/BW, położyć folię, położyć xps a na niego od razu przykleić deski wykańczające taras leżące ok 2,5cm powyżej  (ze szczeliną między stryo a deskami). gdzieś tam może dodatkowa hydroizolacja/ może na pewno pod deskami a nad styropianem.

----------


## karster

*5. Słupy na poddaszu a ściany działowe*
Zarówno na wcześniejsze pytania jak i na to szukałem już odpowiedzi w googlu, niestety mam niedosyt. Słupy sosnowe 16x16, ściany działowe ceramika 11,5. Na początku myślałem by zatopić ok 7cm słupy w ścianach, zostawić jakąś tam drobną dylatację rzędu 5mm a pozostały kawałek zabudować kg. Potem żona zdecydowała, że słupy nie będą przeszkadzały i mogą być w całości widoczne czyli lekko przesuwam ściankę działową. Nie chcę jej jednak jakoś mocno odsuwać czyli najlepiej by było gdyby wręcz niemal dotykała już otynkowanej ściany działowej  :wink:  No ale nie dam rady najpierw otynkować ścian a potem ich wymurować  :bash:  Pytanie więc brzmi:* jak pogodzić słupy drewniane na poddaszu z ściankami działowymi?* oraz *Jak zabezpieczyć ładnie drewno by zachowało swój naturalny kolor sosny?* Słupy są heblowane. Jakaś lakierobejca wystarczy? Po pomalowaniu owinę je strchem i gotowe do dalszych prac, tylko ten tynk....

----------


## ufbufkruf

> *2. Ściany działowe na poddaszu a jętki*
> 
> Czy można podeprzeć jętki na ścianach działowych poddasza z ceramiki 11,5cm na piankę, które stoją na monolitycznym stropie nie zakończonych żadnym wieńcem? Pamiętam jak u szwagra chodziłem po strychu i czułem jak on lekko pode mną pracował i pewnie u mnie będzie podobnie a boję się o pękanie regipsów na poddaszu. Jętki mam chyba 20x8 cm.


Ja mam tak zrobione, zarówno kierownik budowy jak i ekipa od dachu mówiła, że to rozwiązanie zda egzamin. Co prawda u mnie jest beton komórkowy. Pod jętkami zrobiłem małą poduszkę betonową dodatkowo pod zbrojoną drutem  fi 6. 



> *3. Wykończenie komina ponad dachem*
> Co możecie mi polecić? Może zacznę od przedstawienia faktu, że komin na tą chwilę wznosi się jedynie 1,7m nad stropem i zostało mu urosnąć jeszcze jakieś ok 5 metrów wyżej... Nie pasuje mi obudowywanie go pustakami połówką by później go obmurować klinkierem, bynajmniej nie z każdej strony bo od strony przedpokoju walczę o każde centymetry gdyż muszę w jego szerokości zmieścić obok siebie dwoje drzwi 80'tek z odstępem na ścianę działową między nimi.
> Czy bezpieczne są te wylewane płyty wspornikowe tuż poniżej przejścia przez dach a dalej już klinkier? Mój komin to tylko kanał dymowy/ spalinowy(nie rozróżniam ich), w każdym bądź razie komin do kominka bez żadnej wentylacji. Pojedynczy pustak + ceramika fi20.


Ja mam w całości obudowany blachą. Uważam to rozwiązanie za sprawiające najmniej kłopotów w przyszłości przy kominie systemowym (no oczywiście nie licząc klinkieru). Według mojej opini prezentuję się to całkiem dobrze.

----------


## karster

> Ja mam w całości obudowany blachą. Uważam to rozwiązanie za sprawiające najmniej kłopotów w przyszłości przy kominie systemowym (no oczywiście nie licząc klinkieru). Według mojej opini prezentuję się to całkiem dobrze.


Dzięki za podpowiedź. Akurat nie brałem tego w ogóle pod uwagę a chyba jednak faktycznie jest to szybkie i całkiem dobrze wyglądające rozwiązanie. Boję się jedynie o to, że mogło by widać mocno pofalowania blachy/ wgnioty od wkrętów/ kołków no chyba, że blacha klejona np jakimś bitumem czy poliuretanem.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## ufbufkruf

Są różne sposoby obróbki blachą: najprościej płaską (według mnie wygląda słabo), przetłoczenia pionowe, poziome, lub jakąś falistą. U mnie są poziome wyginane na budowie przez dachowców.

----------


## Daniellos_

> Mam kilka bardzo ważnych pytań do Was, proszę o pomoc.
> 
> 1. *Kanalizacja - podłączenie brodzika do rury od kibelka*
> Na początek załącznik:
> 
> Teraz krótki opis:
> - pionowa szara rura = pion kanalizacyjny (górna łazienka/ odpowietrzenie)
> - od tego pionu odchodzi fi50 do umywalki (o ile tam docelowo będzie)
> - również od pionu na bok widać pomarańczowy trójnik fi110 + kolano pomarańczowe 110 = to kibelek
> ...


Jak możesz to daj kibelek bezpośrednio do pionu. Gdyby dalej była umywalka to dałbyś napowietrzacz, ale to będzie brodzik....
Ja mam kibelek p, dalej brodzik i dopiero pion. Wtedy dużo nie myślałem, a teraz mam obawy. Mam nadzieję, że tą poziomą rurą to już nie leci całym przekrojem 110 i nie będzie wysysać z brodzika.

----------


## karster

Tak zrobię, a co z resztą pytań, ktoś coś doda?

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## aiki

> *5. Słupy na poddaszu a ściany działowe*
> Zarówno na wcześniejsze pytania jak i na to szukałem już odpowiedzi w googlu, niestety mam niedosyt. Słupy sosnowe 16x16, ściany działowe ceramika 11,5. Na początku myślałem by zatopić ok 7cm słupy w ścianach, zostawić jakąś tam drobną dylatację rzędu 5mm a pozostały kawałek zabudować kg. Potem żona zdecydowała, że słupy nie będą przeszkadzały i mogą być w całości widoczne czyli lekko przesuwam ściankę działową. Nie chcę jej jednak jakoś mocno odsuwać czyli najlepiej by było gdyby wręcz niemal dotykała już otynkowanej ściany działowej  No ale nie dam rady najpierw otynkować ścian a potem ich wymurować  Pytanie więc brzmi:* jak pogodzić słupy drewniane na poddaszu z ściankami działowymi?* oraz *Jak zabezpieczyć ładnie drewno by zachowało swój naturalny kolor sosny?* Słupy są heblowane. Jakaś lakierobejca wystarczy? Po pomalowaniu owinę je strchem i gotowe do dalszych prac, tylko ten tynk....


Ja bym tynkował do słupa (tak prawie na styk) a potem uzupełnił szczelinę akrylem.

----------


## karster

> Ja bym tynkował do słupa (tak prawie na styk) a potem uzupełnił szczelinę akrylem.


Dzięki aiki za odpowiedź, tak się składa, że niedoczekajac się wcześniej odpowiedzi a że musiałem coś postanowić to właśnie tak we wtorek postawiłem pierwszą warstwę ściany działowej przy dwóch słupach. Reszta słupów wypadnie w zabudowie. Będą tam też rury od rekuperacji parteru szły w posadzce aż do zabudowy KG i do góry do skrzynek rozdzielczych. 

Obecnie dość ostro pracuję na budowie całkowicie sam. Dobrze, że jakiś głośnik BT odkopałem + mam prąd = ładowanie telefonu i głośnika no i słucham sobie radia z internetów (bo innego nie skombinowałem). Wtorek od ok 9:30 do 20:30 pracowałem a wczoraj od chyba coś ok 10 do 22:30 także ostro działam. Dziś dobrze, że miałem pracę w firmie bo bym chyba nie dał rady tak mi działówki się dają we znaki. A muszę je szybko skończyć i brać się za elektrykę/ podejścia wod-kanu i piony bo facet od tynków musi najpóźniej do mnie wpaść do 22. stycznia bo później już ma dużą przemysłówkę i może go spoooro czasu nie być dostępnego.


Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## ggdh

> Mam kilka bardzo ważnych pytań do Was, proszę o pomoc.
> 
> 1. *Kanalizacja - podłączenie brodzika do rury od kibelka*
> Na początek załącznik:
> 
> Teraz krótki opis:
> - pionowa szara rura = pion kanalizacyjny (górna łazienka/ odpowietrzenie)
> - od tego pionu odchodzi fi50 do umywalki (o ile tam docelowo będzie)
> - również od pionu na bok widać pomarańczowy trójnik fi110 + kolano pomarańczowe 110 = to kibelek
> ...


Ciężko stwierdzić, bo jednak z kibelka przy spłukiwania może iść prawie całym przekrojem rury, a wtedy nie ma siły i będzie wysysać.





> *2. Ściany działowe na poddaszu a jętki*
> 
> Czy można podeprzeć jętki na ścianach działowych poddasza z ceramiki 11,5cm na piankę, które stoją na monolitycznym stropie nie zakończonych żadnym wieńcem? Pamiętam jak u szwagra chodziłem po strychu i czułem jak on lekko pode mną pracował i pewnie u mnie będzie podobnie a boję się o pękanie regipsów na poddaszu. Jętki mam chyba 20x8 cm.


Ja tak mam, ale podobno to nie do końca jest zgodne ze sztuką budowlaną  :wink: 




> *3. Wykończenie komina ponad dachem*
> Co możecie mi polecić? Może zacznę od przedstawienia faktu, że komin na tą chwilę wznosi się jedynie 1,7m nad stropem i zostało mu urosnąć jeszcze jakieś ok 5 metrów wyżej... Nie pasuje mi obudowywanie go pustakami połówką by później go obmurować klinkierem, bynajmniej nie z każdej strony bo od strony przedpokoju walczę o każde centymetry gdyż muszę w jego szerokości zmieścić obok siebie dwoje drzwi 80'tek z odstępem na ścianę działową między nimi.
> Czy bezpieczne są te wylewane płyty wspornikowe tuż poniżej przejścia przez dach a dalej już klinkier? Mój komin to tylko kanał dymowy/ spalinowy(nie rozróżniam ich), w każdym bądź razie komin do kominka bez żadnej wentylacji. Pojedynczy pustak + ceramika fi20.


A musi być klinkier? Bo też miałem zagwozdkę i ostatecznie poszedłem na łatwiznę - tynk na kominie i docelowo w kolorze elewacji.





> *4. Ocieplenie tarasu na piętrze nad jadalnią*
> Jak to się robi? Mam taki stan (poza bałaganem, już go nie ma) 
> 
> 
> Taras jest nad wykuszem jadalni. Dom ocieplony będzie styropianem 20cm, na tarasie (na stropie a pod wylewką) będzie albo XPS albo PUR ZK byle jak najcieplej bo grubość ograniczona do max 20cm. Ogólnie chodzi mi o krawędź tarasu, która powstawanie po ociepleniu go od czoła i od góry. To będzie 28cm od krawędzi stropu (pierwiastek z 2 * 20cm grubości styropianu). Na tym ma być wylewka?? Jak połączyć barierkę? 
> Przy okazji wpadłem na taki pomysł (nie wiem na ile to trwałe). Wyrównać poziom stopu nad jadalnią(na tarasie), zaizolować Izoplast RW/BW, położyć folię, położyć xps a na niego od razu przykleić deski wykańczające taras leżące ok 2,5cm powyżej  (ze szczeliną między stryo a deskami). gdzieś tam może dodatkowa hydroizolacja/ może na pewno pod deskami a nad styropianem.


Nie ogarniam, więc nie mogę też pomóc  :sad: 





> *5. Słupy na poddaszu a ściany działowe*
> Zarówno na wcześniejsze pytania jak i na to szukałem już odpowiedzi w googlu, niestety mam niedosyt. Słupy sosnowe 16x16, ściany działowe ceramika 11,5. Na początku myślałem by zatopić ok 7cm słupy w ścianach, zostawić jakąś tam drobną dylatację rzędu 5mm a pozostały kawałek zabudować kg. Potem żona zdecydowała, że słupy nie będą przeszkadzały i mogą być w całości widoczne czyli lekko przesuwam ściankę działową. Nie chcę jej jednak jakoś mocno odsuwać czyli najlepiej by było gdyby wręcz niemal dotykała już otynkowanej ściany działowej  No ale nie dam rady najpierw otynkować ścian a potem ich wymurować  Pytanie więc brzmi:* jak pogodzić słupy drewniane na poddaszu z ściankami działowymi?* oraz *Jak zabezpieczyć ładnie drewno by zachowało swój naturalny kolor sosny?* Słupy są heblowane. Jakaś lakierobejca wystarczy? Po pomalowaniu owinę je strchem i gotowe do dalszych prac, tylko ten tynk....


Część słupów u mnie będzie zabudowane GK, jeden na środku pokoju dziecka jest dla mnie zagwozdką, bo nie wiem jak ogarnąć - teraz jest obrzydliwie zielony z zaciekami + jakieś paskudne sęki przy samym suficie. Będę musiał czymś obłożyć.

3 słupy mam dosunięte do działówek i pewnie psiknę tam piany (myślę, że 5mm będzie...). Jeden będzie zabudowany, jeden w garderobie, więc pewnie zabuduję szafami, jeden na korytarzu na poddaszu i chyba zostanie odsłonięty.

----------


## karster

Z kominem to jest tak, ze klinkier lezy najdłużej na kominie. Oczywiscie starannie zrobiony. Tynk w kolorze elewacji tez mi po glowie chodzil ale to jest komin od kominka, bede tam palil (chyba, przynajmniej kilka - kilkanascie razy napalę) więc komin z czasem z białego koloru elewacji zrobi się lekko brudny...

Na 99% zrobię płytę wspornikową a dalej albo klinkier albo wełna plus płytka klinkierowa.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## karster

Seba, to głównie do Ciebie (ale zapraszam innych do wtrącenia się do dyskusji).

Jeszcze raz odpaliłem jeden z darmowych kalkulatorów OZC (leżę w łóżku od poniedziałku z anginą więc mam trochę czasu, pewnie po przemęczeniu się w zeszłym tygodniu):

Zwiększyłem temperaturę z 21 na 22, wprowadziłem zbliżone wymiary okien względem stron świata, wywaliłem gwc (wg tego programu różnica w ozc niewielka)

W tym programie nie można wybrać lepszych styropianów jak 0.32 a przecież od dawna grafity mają 0,31 a są i 0,30. Podobnie wełna. 
W ogóle mało można precyzyjnych danych wpisać, jak np ilość okien dachowych, grubość ocieplenia fundamentu itd itp. No ale skoro wyniki wychodzą podobne do tych z Waszych kupnych OZC (na które mi szkoda wywalić 400zł  :sad:  ) to może jakoś to można z mniejszym czy większym przybliżeniem potraktować serio?

Co mnie najbardziej dziwi, moc pompy ciepła 6,1 kW? Na dom o powierzchni podłóg 280mkw? (garaż będzie też grzany ale niżej).

PS. Jakby ktoś jednak nie wiedział skąd pochodzi kalkulator: http://ziemianarozdrozu.pl/kalkulator-zuzycia-ciepla

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## ggdh

Co oznacza "podobne do naszych"? Bo wklepałem swój dom najlepiej jak mogłem i mi wyszło zużycie 3700kWh/rok, już z CWU, a to jest NF15, co oczywiście nie jest możliwe. Według OZC od Asolta mam zużycie 6900kWh/rok na samo ogrzewanie. Podchodziłbym do kalkulatorów internetowych jak do jeża.

----------


## karster

No właśnie Seba pisał kilka stron wcześniej, ze jest wynik zbliżony a to, że Tobie wyszła duża różnica pokrywa sie z wypisanymi przeze mnie wadami tego programu jak np brak opcji okien połaciowych. Może dodaj je proporcjonalnie (gorsze Uw niż zwykłe okna/ powierzchni) a wtedy wynik sie zbliży. wydaje mi się mimo wszystko, że ten programik 'głupi' nie jest.

----------


## Regius

Wydaje mi się, że Twój wynik może być OK. U mnie jest 200 m2 po podłogach, budynek gorzej ocieplony od Twojego i w programie dedykowanym do OZC wyszło niecałe 6 kW bez CWU (przy założeniu wentylacji grawitacyjnej, a będę robił reku DIY).

----------


## ggdh

Tak czy tak ja bym się nigdy nie zdecydował na podejmowanie decyzji odnośnie systemu grzewczego na podstawie tak z grubsza policzonych parametrów. Zapłaciłem za OZC 350PLN i nawet nie przyszło mi do głowy, że to pieniądze źle wydane.

----------


## marcko

> Seba, to głównie do Ciebie (ale zapraszam innych do wtrącenia się do dyskusji).
> 
> Jeszcze raz odpaliłem jeden z darmowych kalkulatorów OZC (leżę w łóżku od poniedziałku z anginą więc mam trochę czasu, pewnie po przemęczeniu się w zeszłym tygodniu):
> 
> Zwiększyłem temperaturę z 21 na 22, wprowadziłem zbliżone wymiary okien względem stron świata, wywaliłem gwc (wg tego programu różnica w ozc niewielka)
> 
> W tym programie nie można wybrać lepszych styropianów jak 0.32 a przecież od dawna grafity mają 0,31 a są i 0,30. Podobnie wełna. 
> W ogóle mało można precyzyjnych danych wpisać, jak np ilość okien dachowych, grubość ocieplenia fundamentu itd itp. No ale skoro wyniki wychodzą podobne do tych z Waszych kupnych OZC (na które mi szkoda wywalić 400zł  ) to może jakoś to można z mniejszym czy większym przybliżeniem potraktować serio?
> 
> ...



dla porównania Ci wrzucę:
ozc asolt - 8200 kwh rok ogrzewanie
przez ten kalkulator niecałe 5000 kwh więc spora różnica
mi naprawdę dość podobny wynik wyszedł na http://cieplowlasciwie.pl/start  dość proste i ogólnikowe dane, ale niewielkie różnice % do konkretnych obliczeń

----------


## rafhi

Hej Karster obserwując twoje obawy zaproponowałbym ci zrobienia takich obliczeń powiedzmy w 2-3 programach/kalkulatorach online. Wtedy jeżeli wyniki będą porównywalne powinneś mieć pewność że z dużym prawdopodobieństwem nie będziesz się mylił.

Wrzucam link do jeszcze jednego kalkulatora

http://cncpompyciepla.pl/kalkulator/

Można po necie poszukać, może coś ciekawego i dokładnego się trafi. 

Druga sprawa nie myślałeś uderzyć do przedstawiciela/dealera pomp ciepła i poprosić o taką kalkulację ? Czasem robią to dość dokładnie i za darmo  :smile: 

Ja nie wiem czy będę korzystał z ozc Asolta czy nie, bo jeszcze ten etap przed mną ale chyba spora część ludzi stąd bazowało na swwoich obliczeniach i nie przewymiarowali swoich pomp w dół czy w górę. 350 zł lub 400 zł to realna kasa którą można inwestować w inne rzeczy.

----------


## karster

Hej, dzięki za info  :smile:  
Pobrałem purmo ozc, na razie nie było kiedy się pobawić ale to może być już nieco poważniejszy programik niz te online. Przy okazji napisałem maila z propozycjami poprawek do kalkulatora z ziemianarozdrozu (to, czego screen wrzucilem wyżej) i może programik stanie się bardziej aktualny...  :smile:  dostałem odpowiedzi więc raczej coś z tego bedzie.

Na razie pogoda mroźna, dobrze, ze pianką murowalem bo zeb2-3 na minusie bylo. Woda we wiaderku na stropie zamarła. No ale dojechałem do nadproży i czekam na pogodę by je na klej do suporexu wkleić a nad nimi docięty porotherm na zaprawę postawić.
Potem dokończe skosy scian działowych, przemuruję murłatę, ocieplę scianę garażu między domem 5cm styro, dalej wodkan i elektryka no i przyjdzie ekipa od tynków.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## ggdh

Jednak ostatecznie Asolt Cię nie przekonał, że wylewki przed tynkami?  :no: 

Zdradź po ile chodzi m2 tynków w Ciechocinku i na jaki typ się zdecydowałeś? Cem-wap czy gipsowe?

----------


## karster

Nawet nie pamiętam argumentów za wylewkami przed tynkami. Masz jakieś ?
Gips karton itd np mowil, że dając najpierw tynki, które schodzą poniżej poziomu wylewek a pozniej owe wylewki jest połączenie szczelne. W sumie poza tym, oraz tym, że tynkarzom łatwiej zrobić najpierw tynki przez wspomniane połączenie tynk/wylewki to wiecej argumentów nie mam. W mojej opinii nie ma ta kolejność większego znaczenia a po prostu w większości przypadków przyjęło się uznawać kolejność tynków przed tynkami. Mi to nie robi diametralnej różnicy. Napisz cos od siebie prosze  :smile: 

Ceny firmy z torunia, Belmur (ich wybrałem) gips utwardzany 27zł cw chyba 29. Dziś właśnie miałem małe spotkanie u mnie na budowie z facetem od tynków, ogólnie OK. Pomijając temat partacko zamontowanych okien przez firme Budmax również z Torunia. Cały ich ciepły montaż na tasmach Soudala tynkarze przyjęli nazywać montażem na szmatach. Byle jak, byle co za wyraźne pieniądze  :sad:  a ja jelen dałem się naciągnąć  :sad: ((


Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## kocbeat

Czyli że taśmy są bee czy sam montaż źle wykonany?

----------


## karster

To jakie są tasmy nie wiem, ale montaż jest u mnie totalnie beznadziejny. Nie wspomnę o tym, ze okna pionu nie mają. 
Ludzie z tej firmy (Budmax z Torunia) chcieli reklamę u mnie zawiesić, baa sąsiad już chciał kontakt ale kogo ja mam reklamować? Partaczy kurwa jego mac? 

PS. Taśmy są byle jak przyklejone do okien, otwory okienne są bez gładkiej powierzchni (chociaż pytałem ze 3 razy czy mam z nimi coś robic, tzn równać te porothermy) na co tynkarz powiedział, że nie ma jak ch przykleić i tynk odpadnie. Po tym co zaprezentowała firma od okien u mnie już wiem, że taśmy zostaną ostro pocięte przez nich przy odcinaniu nadmiaru piany. No ale kasę za "ciepły montaż" przytulili. Ogółem okna, rolety, brama garażowa, ciepły montaż (parapet xps + tasmy) bedzie kosztowal 41kzł (36mkw okien, brama garażowa 4,8, rolety z silnikami przewodowymi 14 sztuk). I strasznie mnie to wqrwia, ze tyle ciężko zarobionej kasy a taki partacki montaż. Nosz kur..... wrrrrr itd itp! 

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## sebcioc55

zapłciłes całość za te okna? ja bym składał reklamacje i kazał poprawiac .

----------


## karster

Zostały rolety do montażu, najwieksze okno no o dokończenie montażu z ich strony, z mojej 5tys do zapłaty po odbiorze.
Zgłaszałem już temat krzywo wmontowanych okien i w pierwszej chwili spławili mnie późniejsza regulacją okien. Tematu tak na pewno nie zostawię. Trzeba być totalną ciotą i chamem by robić zawodowo profesjonalny montaż jak kretyn, nie potrafiąc lub nie chcąc posługiwać się poziomicą.

Przy okazji pytanie, jakiej firmy warto kupić baterię podtynkową termostatyczną? Wydaje mi się, że warto ją zamontować przed tynkami bo to rewolka z późniejszym montażem będzie.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## rafhi

Powiedz bo nie wiem czy nie przegapiłęm na twoim wątku, czy wiesz jak już puścisz przewody od WM w wylewkach na stropie ? Podnosisz cm styro ? czy też znalazłeś inny sposób? węższe przewody ?

----------


## karster

Jestem zdecydowany (zresztą już od momentu szalowania schodów/przed wylaniem stropu) położyć na strop 8cm styrop i w nim chować reku 75mm. Rownież takimi samymi rurami podłączę okap gdybym zechciał go jednak wyprowadzić na zewnątrz. Dam 3x75. Wstępnie nie powinno mi nic kolidowac z rurami rekuperacji jak chociażby odkurzacz centralny czy wod-kan. Rury reku będą schowane pionowo w zabudowach gk aż na strych a tam dam skrzynki rozdzielcze. Nie wiem tylko czy schodzić kilkoma docelowymi rurami 75mm czy dać pojedycze grube stalowe rury +plaskie skrzynki rozdzielaczowe.


Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## sebcioc55

> Zostały rolety do montażu, najwieksze okno no o dokończenie montażu z ich strony, z mojej 5tys do zapłaty po odbiorze.
> Zgłaszałem już temat krzywo wmontowanych okien i w pierwszej chwili spławili mnie późniejsza regulacją okien. Tematu tak na pewno nie zostawię. Trzeba być totalną ciotą i chamem by robić zawodowo profesjonalny montaż jak kretyn, nie potrafiąc lub nie chcąc posługiwać się poziomicą.
> 
> Przy okazji pytanie, jakiej firmy warto kupić baterię podtynkową termostatyczną? Wydaje mi się, że warto ją zamontować przed tynkami bo to rewolka z późniejszym montażem będzie.
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> Karol


nie płać dopóki nie zrobią wszystkiego na pico bello, niestety będziesz musiał się troche przy tym nawkur****  jak można powiedzieć że pion okna wyreguluje się później??? No kurwa to jakiś debilizm i oszustwo w biały dzień. Te 5tys to zapłac jak wszystko bedzie idealnie, niech poprawiają do skutku, nie daj się przegadać. Nie wiem czy pamiętasz sytuację którą opisywałem w moim dzienniku, ale ja zapłaciłem i uwierzyłem na słowo i potem miałem wymieniany najwiekszy pakeit szybowy przez pół roku!
Bateria podtynkowa to żaden problem żeby ją zamontować później, a tak to będzie przeszkadzać tynkarzom jeżeli będą tynkować łazienkę no i jeszcze zepsują. Masz dobrą wodę że chcesz baterię termostatyczną?

----------


## aiki

Co znaczy dobra woda. Też chce termostatyczną ale zewnętrzną.

----------


## karster

Właśnie, jaka to dobra woda? Jakiś tam filtr bedzie no i takie cos tam pewnie z wsypywanymi kosteczkami też- zmiękczacz wody?
Co do okien to bedzie pewnie walka bo ich kierownik to przemądrzały dupek, już miałem z nim wątpliwą przyjemność.


Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## rafhi

> Właśnie, jaka to dobra woda? Jakiś tam filtr bedzie no i takie cos tam pewnie z wsypywanymi kosteczkami też- zmiękczacz wody?
> Co do okien to bedzie pewnie walka bo ich kierownik to przemądrzały dupek, już miałem z nim wątpliwą przyjemność.
> 
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> Karol


A jak ten przemądrzały dupek zamierza wybrnąć z tego że okno nie trzyma pionu czy też poziomu ? Lać wodę to niektórzy umieją ale udowadniać że czarne jest białe to już mistrzostwo ściemy.

Wołaj kierownika niech przyjeżdza na odbiór "stolarki okiennej" może gośćiu zmięknie. Popatrz w umowę o ile taką z nimi podpisywałeś czy jest coś o jakości robót - jakiekolwiek zapisy ? Niestety często tak jest że my prywatni detaliczni inwestorzy jesteśmy skazywani na umowy, które są jednostronne z korzyścią dla nich. A wyobraź sobie jak oni chodzą za developerami, którzy robią bloki... ilość okien i klient nasz pan  :wink:  Z autopsji wiem że z takim inwestorem to wręcz cyrograf podpiszą byle temat wziąć. Więc gdzie tu logika ? Prywatnych wydoić byle kase wziąść i zapomnieć ? Gwarancja to w stylu papier wszystko przyjmie ?
Na inwestycji nie zrobiłbym im odbiorów i by z ręką w nocniku zostali jak tacy cwaniacy.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Właśnie, jaka to dobra woda? Jakiś tam filtr bedzie no i takie cos tam pewnie z wsypywanymi kosteczkami też- zmiękczacz wody?
> Co do okien to bedzie pewnie walka bo ich kierownik to przemądrzały dupek, już miałem z nim wątpliwą przyjemność.
> 
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> Karol


tak woda musi być miekka, bo baterie termostatyczne  raz ustawione na ulubioną temperaturę i nieruszane lubią "zarastać" i się psuć. To opinia ich użytkowników, poczytajcie na necie, ja takiej nie mam tylko powtarzam co usłyszałem. i to nie od jednej osoby.

No a z oknami Karol to nie daj sobie w kasze dmuchać, tak na prawde to jak Ci nie zamontują wszystkiego poprawnie/poprawią spartolone po prostu nie płać, proste. Oczywiście powiedz żeby poprawili i zamontowali wszystko i na koniec im to oznajmij ze nie zapłacisz jak tego nie zrobią. Ja znam takie przypadki że niektórzy "fachowcy" robili na odpier*** mimo ze mieli do wypłaty ostatnią transzę to nie dokańczali roboty i była lipa, do tego czasu swoje się nachapali i koniec, żeby zrobić porządnie i dostać reszte kasy mieli w dupie.... takie są realia niestety. Najlepiej będzie zrobione jak zrobisz to sam!

EDIT: najlepiej sprawy reklamacji pisz wszystko mailowo żeby mieć ewentualną podkładkę, nic na gębę, nawet jak coś ustalisz na gębę to napisz podchwytliwego maila żeby to w jakikolwiek sposób potwierdzili, albo podczas rozmów miej świadków. Moja znajoma do dzisiaj sądzi się z wykonawca elewacji (robota na 40k zł za samą robociznę) bo część rzeczy miała ustaloną na gębę a gościu się wypiera....

----------


## Kamil_

Trzeba było im nie płacić wszystkiego....
Porządne szanujące się firmy biorą zaliczkę, a resztę płaci się po montażu na gotowo przy odbiorze i podpisaniu protokołu.

Masakra, albo Karol Ty jesteś taki hmmm spokojny, albo ja nie wiem.
U mnie ta firma wyleciałaby od razu po niedotrzymaniu terminu, a już na pewno po montażu krzywo okna!
Sam pisałeś, że montowali dziennie 2-3 okna więc trzeba było sprawdzać.

Bierz przykład z kolesia co kupił Porotherm Drifix. Szanująca się firma nie uznała mu reklamacji, tak się wkurwił, że tak to rozreklamował, że nawet ja się waham czy iść w ten materiał.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rVRyoNZbFHY&t
http://allegro.pl/wienerberger-porot...922423303.html
https://www.olx.pl/oferta/wienerberg...tml#842a254ec4

Ten ich cwany kierownik też ma kogoś nad sobą....
Więc można narobić rabanu.

----------


## karster

Pisałem, że nie płaciłem całości ale pozostałe 5tys zł to ok 12% całości więc może nie oleją sprawy. Na razie to mają za każdy dzień 41zł odsetek karnych zgodnie z ich umową. Termin był na 22 grudzień (pewnie będą liczyć tylko dni robocze bez weekendów/ świąt ale i tak sporo czasu dni im wyjdzie). Wciąż mają przewagę "kosztową" po swojej stronie tzn ja im 5tys wiszę a oni mi witrynę 2,7x2,35m która sama kosztowała dużo więcej a i rolety za ok 12tys. 
Już słodzili że "zrobią mi super cenę na okna dachowe fakro - taniej niż np w folnet.pl). Może faktycznie łatwiej będzie im urwać coś z marży na nowe okna za ok 16tys niż zapłacić karę umowną...

PS. Tak, jestem za spokojny, za pobłażliwy i łatwo mnie przegadać - ale człowiek *uczy się* na błędach także spokojnie, zanim zamieszkam to już nikt więcej gówna mi nie wciśnie!

Co do pustaków to film znam, nawet komentarze w nim pisałem, powtórzę więc ostatni z nich - gorzej popękane bo faktycznie do wywalenia na śmieci, są pustaki 11,5. Zgłaszałem sprawę handlowczykowi z Betoru z Torunia przez telefon (na razie mało oficjalnie, mało stanowczo) i powiedział, że może przyjechać z przedstawicielem ale raczej pustaki są OK i jeżeli się uprę to on je wymieni i komuś innemu sprzeda. To popatrz teraz jak one wyglądają: (zdjęcia full size także prawy klawisz myszki -> pokaż zdjęcie i zobaczycie szczegóły).
Powtarzam, z dryfixa buduje się szybko i przyjemnie ale ową przyjemność burzy sama jakość pustaków. Krzywe! Popękane! Zdarzają się nietrzymające wymiarów wysokości (trafiłem w działówkach). Pierwsza warstwa robiona idealnie na żyletkę a nagle na 4-5tej warstwie widzę jakieś bujanie, szpary po ponad 1mm gdzie każdego pustaka dokładnie z góry i z dołu oczyszczam z ewentualnych śmieci/ paprochów. Raz przypadkiem pęknietego w poprzek przykleiłem i od razu narożnik mi się spierdzielił. Dobrze, że w ciągu 5 minut to zauważyłem to go chama wyrwałem i odłożyłem na paletę do reklamacji...

Tych jest nie mniej niż 10% na palecie. Zgodzę się, takie pustaki raczej mają nadal swoją wytrzymałość nośną i je używam (głównie na docinki)


Tych jest całe szczęście mniej, ale nadają się tylko do jednego... Nie wspomnę, że to właśnie one potrafią nietrzymac wymiaru wysokości 


Na koniec powiem tak, jako że już dom postawiłem (i to nie mały, 280mkw podłogi) to jakieś tam skromne doświadczenie posiadam. Chcesz budować z dryfixa - buduj ale uzbrój się, hmm sam nie wiem w co :big grin:  W wyrozumiałość? Że ktoś Ci sprzda produkt klasy premium, reklamowany jako och, ach i ech z pięknymi zdjęciami a dostaniesz taki jakby inny, krzywy, popękany, nierówny i w różnych odcieniach. Bardzo często zobaczysz, że masz jakieś szpary, nierówności. dwa pustaki leżące na jednej równej płaszczyźnie będą miały przepiękne kliny między pionowymi spoinami a dodatkowo jeden będzie uciekał górą do wewnatrz a drugi na zewnątrz - takie to porogówno krzywe. 

A pocieszę Cię (i innych zainteresowanych dryfixem). Ściany z opisanych wyżej *nieidealnych* pustaków dociśnięte stropem (nośne) albo i pod swoim własnym ciężarem (działowe) sprawiają wrażenie solidnych. Można kopać i nogi sobie połamać... Na budowie łatwo zadbać o czystość. Sama ona się nie robi, niedawno miałem kilku gości na budowie i podobała im się czystość/ ład i porządek że niby jaka to fajna technologia. Owszem, nie ma plam z betonu na wylewkach/ stropach ale cała reszta to wyłącznie zasługa "budowlańców".
Co do ścian nośnych - raczej prawdą jest to, że poukładał by człowiek idealnie równe pustaki na sucho, stropem przycisnął i dom by stał dziesięciolecia ...

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## karster

Działałem w zeszłym tygodniu (i trochę w pierwszym tygodniu tego roku) z poddaszem:






Jak widać słupy drewniane będą ok 1cm odsunięte od ścian nośnych i później zrównane z tynkiem. Będzie tam pewnie jakaś listewka (może przyokienna?)

Jętek podpierał raczej nie będę  bo konstrukcja jest na tyle solidna i ma krótki dystans (przez drobną moją zmianę projektu dachu...  :smile:  ) że nie będzie potrzebne żadne podpieranie jętek na działówkach. Jedyne co chciałbym zrobić a raczej tego nie zrobię bo szkoda mi czasu, to wylać chociaż delikatny, wysoki na np 7cm wieniec na ścianach działowych by je ładnie związać. Ta chęć spowodowana jest użyciem dryfixa właśnie. Chociaż kleiłem również pionowe spoiny to boję się nieco o te dość wysokie działówki na poddaszu. Może konstrukcja g-k to wzmocni?  :big grin: 

PS. Muszę szybko kupić zestaw podtynkowy do prysznica. Z tym termostatycznym to jeszcze pomyślę bo np hansgrohe klasyczny i termostatyczny różnią się ok 700zł w cenie  :sad:  akurat ta firma ma iBox uniwersalny (więc później mógłbym zdecydować czy chcę wywalić + kilkaset zł za termostat czy nie) ale już Grohe poddynkowe ma różne elementy dla baterii termostatycznych/ zwykłych. No i klasycznie dylematy.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## sebcioc55

ja krótko tylko powiem że hansgrohe jest dużo lepsze jakościowo niż grohe. Dołóż tą stówę albo dwie i będziesz Pan zadowolony  :wink:

----------


## karster

Dzięki Ci wielkie Seba za podpowiedź, bardzo mi pomogłeś  :smile:  byłem tak na 51% zdecydowany na hansgrohe a teraz już jestem dzięki Tobie zdecydowany wystarczająco by kupic iboxa uniwersalnego (później zdecyduje, czy chcę dac ok 700zl wiecej za termostat).
Teraz mam dwa kurki i jest słabo a jak bedzie wspolczesna bateria to juz bedzie wypas wiec pomysle, czy do sczescia mi potrzeba termostatyczną. Nie wspomnę o tych z przyciskami...

Przy okazji dwa pytania, podłączenie deszczownicy/słuchawki mogę sobie zrobić pp zgrzewane? A do samych koncowek dac jedyni gwinty (zdaje sie 1/2 cala)?

Druga sprawa, te puszki to są do regipsów czy do wkucia w scianę rownież?
 jeśli do wkucia to jaką głęboką dziurę na to zrobić?

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## sebcioc55

Panie Karol, wszystko jest w internetach, 6 sekund i mam to:



Wg mnie bateria termostatyczna jest ok jak masz np kocioł na wszystko czy inny badziew który grzeje wode do wysokich temperatur, to taka bateria nie raz może uratować od poparzenia. Natomiast w dobie niskotemperaturowych źródeł ciepła odkrecasz "kurek" na maxa i zawsze leci Ci ciepła woda taka jaką sobie nastawisz np w zbiorniku CWU.
Nie wiem czy śledziłeś mój dziennik ale ja też mam tego iboxa pod prysznicem, powiem Ci że rozkminiałem aby to zrobić na PP ale w pojedynke raczej nie możliwe, przydała by się też druga zgrzewarka, przynajmniej u mnie tak było więc zrobiłem na wavinie hep2o.
Podłączenie słuchawki i deszczownicy jak najbardziej możesz zrobić na PP bo to pojedyńcze elementy. U mnie to wyglądało tak, może Ci to rozjaśni o co kaman.

----------


## Daniellos_

Jak już wiesz można przed tynkowaniem wrzucić same boży choć to droższe, ale bezpieczniejsze rozwiązanie. Jak jest box, to w każdej chwili można też baterie wymienić bez rozgrzebywania instalacji. U mnie na bieda-budowie jednak bez boxow i same baterie też z niższej niż Grohe półki. Za minimum przyzwoitości uznałem Omnires.
Zrezygnowałem też z termostatu, bo mam aktualnie i średnio jestem zadowolony choć może to być kwestią słabego ciśnienia na ostatnim piętrze. U mnie wszystko na PP. Wrzucę foto u siebie to się posmiejecie z tej pajęczyny  :smile:

----------


## Kamil_

Jak zakończyła się sprawa z oknami?

----------


## ggdh

Dalej chory?

----------


## karster

A nie, miło ze pytasz  :smile: 

Byłem na budowie, mam fotki i wrzucę niedługo.
Położyłem jeden kabel do oswietlenia w łazience  :smile: )) wycinałem bruzdy flexem (3 tarcze, 2 do betonu a miedzy nimi zwykla, zużywa do metalu 1mm). Idzie fajnie ale pyłu strasznie dużo.

Zaczynam powoli pierwsze instalacje, gniazda do odkurzacza, puszki elektryczne, na dole mam wszystkie działowki skonczone (kawałek na schodach docinków brakuje). W poniedziałek wstawili okno. Termin był na 22grudzień....

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## karster

Kurka rurka, myslałem że mam nowsze fotki a jednak mam takie jakieś różne.

Wrzucam paczkę i w skrócie mały komentarz (kolejność losowa przez nowy ynteligenty system wrzucania fotek na serwer jego mać!)

- wymurowałem ścianę w kuchni dla zabudowy z suporexu 12cm, obecnie skończona (1cm szczeliny pod stropem czeka na piankę i cieplejszą pogodę) Przyjąłem głębokość zabudowy dla lodówki/ piekarnika 70cm. 
- osadziłem wszystkie nadproża  :smile:  Dosłownie wszystkie, sztuk 14, na dole skończyłem wszystkie ściany działowe w domu na parterze (w garażu zostało nadmurować nadproże razem 3 sztuki pustaków oraz uzupełnić czymś szpary pod stropem ok 4-5 cm)
- żaby nie męczyć się w docinanie ceramiki na luki pod stropem docinałem suporex (ok 10cm, została szpara ok 1cm na piankę)
- wymurowałem spiżarnię na poszerzeniu schodów.
- z łaski swojej firma Budmax w końcu wstawiła witrynę (termin był na 22 grudzień a nie 5 luty !!!!  :mad:  )
- zacząłem z powodu chłodniejszej pogody wiercić puszki (brak mi weny co i gdzie  :sad:  ) Wrzuciłem też pierwszy przewód. Flex 125mm (etc), dwie przypadkowe tarcze do betonu a między nimi trzecia jako dystans 1mm oraz czwarta na zewnątrz by dobrze skręcić odwróconą oryginalną nakrętką i w ceramice idzie jak w maśle (tylko strasznie dużo kurzu więc albo dorobię obudowę i kupię odkurzacz albo dam sobie z tym spokój).












Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## karster

Pytanie,

Jak się przygotowuje gniazda pod kącik multimedialny to co przewidzieć? Obecnie mam taki plan:
- gniazdo zasilania podwójne
- gniazdo zasilania podwójne (razem 4 punkty)
- gniazdo antenowe (SAT, RTV)
- gniazdo internetowe (2x rj45)
- gniazdo głośnikowe (4 kanałowe dla głośników z tyłu i z przodu)

I tu czuję, że nic więcej nie potrzeba ale napiszcie proszę gdybym o czymś zapominał. Mam natomiast pytanie takie, jeżeli montuje się TV wyżej (i wrzuca rurę w ścianę jako przepust dla późniejszych kabli) to również na docelowej wysokości zakłada się puszki (minimum zasilanie i antenę) i teraz pytanie jak pogodzić te dwie puszki antenowe? Dać osobne kable antenowe od rozdzielacza czy akurat te dwie puszki jakoś się łączy kaskadowo?

No i kolejne pytanie, czy ciągnąć wszystkie przewody RTV do rozdzielni (druga szafka dla multimediów, internetu) czy lepiej pociągnąć stosunkowo krótsze przewody prosto na strych i tam dać rozdzielacz/wzmacniacz antenowy? A w sumie z talerzy SAT chyba przewody ciągnie się bezpośrednio do TV tak? 

Jak już pytam, jeżeli mamy np takie gniazdo: 
To jakim przewodem je połączyć? 3x klasyczny 75Ohm? Jakiś konkretny producent? Rozstrzał cenowy na allegro jest ogromny.

----------


## karster

Oo, takie coś:

tyle, że to pojedyncze gniazdo pewnie też bym wymienił na podwójne no i to HDMI nie wiedział bym po co (no może po to by dać przedłużacz aż za kanapę by lapatopa podłączyć kiedyś i jakiś piracki film obejrzeć z trorrentów  :big grin: 

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## ufbufkruf

Ja dałem podwójne gniazda rj45 -jedno telewizor (wszak teraz wszytko jest smart) drugie dekoder/konsola. (czyli przydałby się 3) Teoretycznie wszytko można po WiFirifi podłączyć ale to nie to samo.

----------


## Marek.M

> Pozdrawiam
> Karol


Wydaje mi się, że kable układa się pod kątem prostym.

----------


## karster

Tak, kable układa się pod kątem prostym. Tu zrobiłem maluteńki wyjątek - jest to łazienka (jej sufit) i na 99,999% nikt nigdy tam nic nie będzie montował. Dzięki za uwagę, całą resztę zrobię zgodnie ze sztuką  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## hektor80

> Pytanie,
> 
> Jak się przygotowuje gniazda pod kącik multimedialny to co przewidzieć? Obecnie mam taki plan:
> - gniazdo zasilania podwójne
> - gniazdo zasilania podwójne (razem 4 punkty)
> - gniazdo antenowe (SAT, RTV)
> - gniazdo internetowe (2x rj45)
> - gniazdo głośnikowe (4 kanałowe dla głośników z tyłu i z przodu)
> 
> ...


ja mam taki zestaw:
- gniazdo zasilania pojedyncze (więcej nie potrzeba, będzie listwa przeciwprzepięciowa)
- 2 x  (2 x RJ45)
- 3 x RTV,SAT (2 kable w jednej puszce + 1 kabel w kolejnej)

Łącznie ramka 5-elementowa

Wszystko to schodzi do punktu centralnego w garderobie. Będzie tam szafa 12U w której będzie pewnie przełącznik, multiswitch itp...)

----------


## Daniellos_

Kurna jaki fajny zieluny pajunk znaczy podnośnik  :smile:

----------


## Kamil_

Czuję się wywołany do tablicy  :smile: 
Bo zajmuję się tym zawodowo.

Zacznijmy od początku.

1. Jak masz zamontowane gniazdo abonenckie (SAT-TV-R) to doprowadzasz do niego 1 przewód antenowy. Te 3 sygnały (satelitarny, naziemny i radiowy) są sumowane w skrzynce poprzez urządzenie zwane MULTISWITCH. Jakby to napisać multiswitch ma podłączony sygnał z 3 anten (sat, tv, r) i sumuje je. Doprowadza on jednym kablem do gniazda i gniazdo ten sygnał "rozsumowuje". Tak s skrócie.
Ważna uwaga! Jeden przewód to tylko jeden sygnał stelitarny, jak będziesz chciał mieć dekoder z opcją nagrywania to potrzebujesz do salonu dorzucić dwa takie przewody i zamontować takie gniazdo:


Ogólnie taka norma przyjęta na dom wygląda tak:
- dwa przewody antenowe do salonu
- po jednym przewodzie antenowym do każdego z pokoi

Wszystkie przewody z każdego pomieszczenia wrzucasz na "stryszek". Dodatkowo na strych wrzucasz oddzielne zasilanie tylko do tej całej szafy multimedialnej.





Ja jeszcze zamiast do jednej puszki wrzucać dwa kable i podwójne gniazdo sat robię taki motyw, że montuję dwie oddzielne puszki jedna obok drugiej.
I zakładam dwa takie gniazda pojedyncze.
Czyli takie coś:




Na strychu cały multiswitch razem z przyłączonymi przewodami wygląda tak:








Oczywiście zamiast takiej szafki instalacyjnej można zamontować szafę RACK, w której można umieścić również rejestrator do kamer, UPS, router, i całe switche od internetu.




A tutaj masz przykładowy montaż bezinwazyjny na kominie za pomocą specjalnej opaski:



Wszystkie przewody z komina na stryszek powinny być zewnętrzne czyli najczęściej w kolorze czarnym.
W przeciwnym razie będzie KUKU:




Jak chcesz porządne przewody antenowe odezwij się na PW - załatwimy.
Najważniejsze, aby były potrójnie ekranowane i miały żyłę 1.13 w pełnej miedzi  :smile: 




Z przewodami internetowymi zrób podobnie. Do każdego pokoju po dwa przewody internetowe w puszkę (mogą być w jedną).

Czyli tak:

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

Wow, świetny komentarz!
A powiedz, czemu po dwie skrętki do pokoju?

BTW, ogólnie sam jestem za kablami (it-man here), ale akurat w domu, gdzie nie ma miliona innych sieci wifirifi zakłócających pracę naszej, to można zadbać o mocny i stabilny sygnał w całym domu bez większych trudności. Planuję dwa ubiquiti na parterze i poddaszu. Kable raczej tylko do gabinetu, z mini serwerownią w kotłowni. 
Eth do kamer w przyszłości, myślałem o poe, ale pewnie bezpieczniej będzie podciągnąć też zwykłe zasilanie.

----------


## zolw82

Piękna ściąga, bravo Kamil.

----------


## karster

I to się nazywa rozłożenie tematu na łopatki  :smile:  dzięki za obszerną odpowiedź.

Parę dalszych pytań:
1) są konwertery z 4-8 wejściami - wtedy prosto od czaszy ciągnie się kable do tv a nie jak na Twoim schemacie, do switcha (czy jak mu tam). Jak to powiązac?

2)kamery, switch lan, tv itd w jednej skrzyni to fajna opcja ale czy na strychu gdzie bedzie prawie tak zimno jak na dworze to nie są kiepsie warunki?

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## Kamil_

> A powiedz, czemu po dwie skrętki do pokoju?


Jedna do internetu, druga na zapas np do:

- dodatkowego dekodera
- podglądu kamer na TV
- sterowania przewodowym dodatkowym pilotem np przy rejestratorze






> 1) są konwertery z 4-8 wejściami - wtedy prosto od czaszy ciągnie się kable do tv a nie jak na Twoim schemacie, do switcha (czy jak mu tam). Jak to powiązac?


Można sygnał sumować poprzez specjalne sumatory, ale one osłabiają sygnał bo są pasywne (bez zasilania).
Nie idź tą drogą!
No chyba, że chcesz tylko np jeden sygnał satelitarny i np 3 zwykłej telewizji naziemnej to można tak.
Niestety wada tego jest taka, że na każdym rozgałęźniku i sumatorze (baaa nawet na każdym połączeniu) ten sygnał się delikatnie osłabia. 
I robi się duża plątanina przewodów.
Klientom zawsze porównuję to do węża ogrodowego i podlewania trawnika przez np 3 osoby. 


A tak montując multiswitcha, sygnał masz ładnie rozgałęziony i wzmocniony.
I dzięki temu masz w każdym pokoju sygnał satelitarny i telewizji naziemnej. Na upartego wszędzie możesz zamontować dekoder np NC+ oraz dodatkowo podłączyć zwykłą telewizje.





> 2)kamery, switch lan, tv itd w jednej skrzyni to fajna opcja ale czy na strychu gdzie bedzie prawie tak zimno jak na dworze to nie są kiepsie warunki?


Tam wcale nie jest tak zimno i tak musisz ocieplić to wełną. Większość klientów daje tam płyty OSB lub nawet deski.

Tutaj pięknie widac to połączenie. Te 4 czarne przewody po lewej stronie idą od konwertera. Ta puszka czarna to zwrotnica (sumuje sygnał tv naziemnej oraz radia) i również wchodzi do Multiswitch'a.
Multiswitch sumuje te sygnały i puszcza je na te białe kable wchodzące od dołu. 
W tym przypadku do 10 punktów (8 pokoi + podwójny salon).



Główną zaletą takiego montażu na strychu są krótkie odcinki od anteny do rozdzielni (lepszy sygnał).

----------


## ggdh

A ja zapytam dlaczego dodajesz sobie roboty wycinając rowki na DYTy? Dajesz na płasko po ścianie i tyle. Tynk i tak przykryje i nie będzie śladu.

----------


## Kamil_

Ponoć przewody elektryczne mogą przebijać później przez tynk, dlatego panuje moda na bruzdowanie i chowanie ich  :smile: 


Co do elektryki polecam puszki osadzać na piankę montażową  :smile: 
Dodatkowo przewód od razu obierz, aby w puszcze już mieć od razu gołe 3 przewody prądowe  :smile:

----------


## Norbi89

*Kamil_* Twój post apropo RTV SAT itp poszedł do drukarki i zawisł nad łóżkiem  :big grin: 

*karster* mała podpowiedź do elektryki jeśli zaplanowaliście w danym miejscu 3 gniazdka daj 4 !  :smile: 

Ja za elektryke zabieram się w marcu zastanwiam się czytając wasze DB czy swojego nie założyć  :big tongue:

----------


## karster

Norbi - Ty się nie zastanawiaj tylko zakładaj  :smile:  

Kamil - do multiswitcha kladzie się np 4 przewody od jednego konwertera? A w czym to jest lepsze od jednego przewodu? Co to daje?

PS. Co do instalacji (zdaje się) wtynkowej to przebarwienia raczej nie powinny występować. Niby tak się działo kiedyś z tanimi chinskimi kablami (ba, polska firma w chinach je zamówiła). Inna opcja, przegrzewanie się przewodów ale to raczej nie dotyczy w wiekszości niewidocznych obwodów oswietlenia no nie?
Gdybym miał odkurzacz przemysłowy i osłonę do flexa to raczej bym robił wąskie bruzdy bo to fajna robota. Idzie szybko (USMP trzeba nawiercac a w ceramice nie zawsze trzymają) przewód na 100% jest bezpieczny i nawet przypadkowo nikt go nie pociągnie, nie urwie itd itp. No ale pyłu jest tak dużo że odpuszczam.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## Norbi89

*Kaster*
Tak na rozluźnienie:
_Krzywa nagrzewania przewodów_ miałem to na jednym z egzanimów babka mocno przewietrzyła nas w tym temacie  :big grin: 

http://www.elektro.info.pl/artykul/i...w-czesc-1.?p=2

Myśle że trzymając sie podstaw nic groźniego nie powinno sie stać chyba że zaczenimy zasilać gniazdka 3x0,5 kilka w szeregu  :big grin:

----------


## karster

Nie no spoko, ja coś tam znam się na prądzie  :wink:  moja praca ma bardzo często z nim styczność. Kiedyś nawet mialem aktualne szkolenie SEP do 1kV  :tongue:  właśnie przez to, że dość czesto coś tam liczę nie podobało mi się kupowanie przewodów 1,5kwadrat do oswietlenia skoro praktycznie nie zdarza się aby prąd w oświetleniu ledowym przekraczał 1A (wiem, wiem niektorzy przekraczają a i jeszcze jest coś takiego jak cosinus fi).


Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## marcko

> Norbi - Ty się nie zastanawiaj tylko zakładaj  
> 
> Kamil - do multiswitcha kladzie się np 4 przewody od jednego konwertera? A w czym to jest lepsze od jednego przewodu? Co to daje?
> ...
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> Karol


nie jestem Kamil ale co tam wtrącę :

cztery przewody dlatego że to "pełna" paczka sygnałów (cztery ćwiartki) abyś mógł poprzez multiswitch rozdzielić na pożądaną ilość pokoi - nawet więcej niż 4.
Konwerter taki to quatro, to co piszesz na więcej to konwertery które stosuje się np na 8 pokoi, ale wtedy idzie to bezpośrednio do pokoi i w razie czego nie masz zapasu a naziemna to kolejne urządzenia sumatory i babranina. Dwa że wspomniana antena naziemna potrzebuję najlepiej jeszcze jednego przewodu na zewnątrz i multiswitch pozwoli łatwo rozdzielić na kilka pokoi i puścić jednym przewodem z sygnałem satelitarnym.

Co do przewodów sat do salonu. Obydwaj operatorzy sat w Polsce mają dekodery obsługujące technologię unicable - więc w zasadzie wystarczy Ci jeden przewód do obsługi dekodera z nagrywaniem - ale te parę złoty to lepiej położyć na zapas (a może jakieś kamery itd)

----------


## Kamil_

> technologię unicable


Przez Multiswitch'a jest to trochę droższa zabawa.
Taniej i pewniej jest wrzucić dodatkowy przewód.


karster z jednej anteny satelitarnej poprzez Multiswitch możesz zasilić dużo więcej dekoderów/punktów.
Czyli z tych jak to napisałeś 4 kabli możesz zrobić 8,12,16,32,64 i nawet więcej.
Multiswitch daje Ci możliwość prawie bezstratnego zsumowania sygnałów SAT + R + TV i rozprowadzenia na dużo większą ilość pomieszczeń.

Czyli zamiast takiego widoku:


Można zrobić taki:

----------


## micbarpia

imponujaca wiedza Kamil_, fajnie miec kogos takiego na forum :smile:

----------


## Kamil_

> imponujaca wiedza Kamil_, fajnie miec kogos takiego na forum


Zajmuje się montażem anten i instalacji audio-video od 2010 roku.
Bardzo lubię zdobywać wiedzę zwłaszcza praktyczną, bo czystoteoretycy dla mnie nie są wyznacznikiem.
W roku jeżdzę na minimum 4 rożne szkolenia, aby być na bieżąco w tematyce.
Moim klientom staram się proponować rozwiązania do których nie muszę wracać.
I taką wiedzą dzielę się tutaj z Wami, bo inni dzielą się nią w innych tematykach  :smile: 
Poczekajcie, aż dojdę to tego etapu u mnie to dziennik pęknie od fotorelacji Heh

Dodatkowo jeżeli planujecie telewizor  powiesić na ścianie proponuję wkuć przepust kablowy.
Nie polecam montażu gniazd na wysokości „za telewizorem”, często takie gniazda nie pozwalają na montaż bardzo płaskich uchwytów telewizyjnych (gniazdo plus wtyczka telewizyjna odstają).

----------


## karster

Dzięki za odpowiedź  :smile:  to już wiem jak zrobić. Pytanie jeszcze ponownie o to co doprowadzić do tego gniazda 1m wyżej za wiszącym telewizorem? Oddzielny przewód od multiswitcha?

PS. Jak przygotować sobie instalacje pod rolety? Myslałem o puszkach przy oknach oraz jednej do centralnego sterowania czyli połączonej ze wszystkimi następnymi. Też kombinowałem nad doprowadzeniem każdego przewodu rolet do rozdzielni celem zbudowania im nieco pozniej jakiejś fajnej automatyki z zabezpieczeniami przeciążeniowymi. Jakieś sugestie, propozycje, opinie?

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## Kamil_

Po co Ci tam gniazdo?
Zobacz moją wypowiedz wyżej.
Tak czy siak będziesz musiał przewód HDMI doprowadzić pod telewizor do dekodera czy tam kina domowego.


Ale jak już tak chcesz są dwie opcje:
- tak jak piszesz dodatkowy przewód do skrzynki
- prowadzisz normalnie na dół do gniazda oraz wywijasz pętle i prowadzisz przewód wyżej.
Na etapie montażu tv zdecydujesz czy zostaje u góry  czy jednak ma być na dole czyli rozcinasz pętlę i montujesz gniazdo.

----------


## karster

Uprzedziłeś moje pytanie  :wink:  rurę wrzucę. Jakieś popularne wysokości montażu tv czy pod siebie?

----------


## Kamil_

Co do rolet temat rzeka...
Dzisiejsze systemy są tak zaawansowane, że możesz w puszkę obok rolety wsadzić specjalny nadajnik/odbiornik i wszystko sterujesz z pilota, a nawet telefonu.
U siebie dla świetego spokoju wszystkie przewody z rolet doprowadzam do puszki obok okna + dodatkowo z tej puszki ciągnę przewód do rozdzielni elektrycznej tak jak piszesz, aby w przyszłości moc sobie zamontować sterownik czy tam nawet zrobic indywidualne sekcje na każdą z rolet.


Co do instalacji antenowej proponuje jeszcze rzucić jakiś peszel z góry na sam dół (na dwór). Nie wiadomo czy za pare lat nie pociągną Tobie jakiegoś światłowodu czy tam kablówki. Zawsze bedzie opcja wrzucenia dodatkowego kabla, który zasili główną rozdzielnice multimedialną.

----------


## Kamil_

Co do wysokości tunelu mam na to inny sprawdzony sposób  :smile: 
Ale to muszę opisać z komputera bo z komórki cieżko  :smile: 

Jutro skrobnę ciekawy poradnik.

----------


## Norbi89

Co do rolet, ja przewiduję rozwiążanie takie

[Roleta(przewód zasilający) ==> puszka (przycisk roleta góra dół) ==> przewód zasilający plus skrętka ==> rodzielnica]
W rodzielnicy sterownik (na 99% Nodemcu v3 plus przekaźniki do sterowania roletami) dzieki temu będe mógł albo z przełącznika na ścianie albo z urządzenia posiadającego dostęp do wifi wysterować roletę.

Jestem narazie na etapie koncepcji jak sytuacja się wyklaruje czas pokaże  :smile:

----------


## karster

Na razie koniec dumania bo czas do działania. Dziś nieco kanalizacji, zakupy do CWU, pierwsze konkretne przewody elektryczne.
Zasilałem każde pomieszczenie (przynajmniej się starałem, nie zawsze się to udaje) pojedynczym peszlem a w nim 3x1,5 na światło i 3x2,5 na gniazda.
- uzbroiłem gniazdka 230V w salonie + przewody do rozdzielnicy (dwa osobne obwody bo kombinuję, że może będzie się coś na noc automatycznie odłączało w ramach oszczędzania energii - pomyślę później)
- mały pokój gniazda 230V (5sztuk) + zasilanie z rozdzielni oraz doprowadzenie obwodu oświetleniowego do puszki włącznika (dalej trzeba wiercić a dziś wiertła przy sobie nie miałem)
- wiatrołap - również obwód gniazda 230V oraz oświetleniowy
- oświetlenie dekoracyjne w przedpokoju (3sztuki), doprowadzenie z rozdzielnicy (przy okazji drugi obwód dla oświetlenia salonu). Ogółem dziś wyrobiłem prawie 100mb 3x1,5 oraz na oko 60-70mb 3x2,5
Jutro pójdzie w ruch 4x1,5  na wszelkie punkty świetlne bo może potem będą sterowane podwójnymi włącznikami - kto to wie  :sad: 

Kilka fotek





Kilka pytań, jak zawsze proszę o radę/ podpowiedzi:
1) Czy peszle (a może peszele?) należy jakoś mocować do chudziaka? Czy po prostu w styropianie będą się trzymały? Specjalnie są niektóre na fotkach byle jak by zobrazować co się z nimi teraz praktycznie dzieje. Myślałem np o przyklejeniu ich pianą ale chyba powstanie kolejny problem (pkt drugi)
2) Co z folią/ izolacją przeciwwilgociową?
3) Widzicie jedno podejście do umywalki w małej łazience. Po bokach będzie woda i teraz jak tą rurę szarą wyminąć rurkami PP zgrzewanymi po jej prawej stronie? Jakieś konstrukcje alpejskie? 
4) Seba miał podobny pomysł (nie wiem czy tak do końca go zrealizował), chcę robić doprowadzenie wody w ścianach przed tynkami ale bez kompletnej instalacji, tzn kolano 10cm nad chudziakiem po to by potem układać ryry na styropianie wycinając w kolejnej warstwie 10cm lutownicą bruzdy (bez używania oryginalnych pianek izolacyjnych). Jakieś uwagi, opinie? 

PS. Powiem krótko, chujowo robi się nowe rzeczy samemu, człowiek się nie zna to i nawet wyobraźnia ma jakieś ograniczone działanie  :sad: 


Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## Kamil_

Hej.

Osobiście peszle mocuję do posadzki na takie uchwyty:
http://therm.pl/hak-podlogowy-podwojny-100,3,73295,391

----------


## karster

Dzięki Kamil, pytanie czy ma to sens (to mocowanie) bo jak się położy styropian i pianą czy nawet piaskiem wypełni to nic nie ma prawa tańczyć a i prosto, ładnie będzie. Teraz jest tylko tak byle jak chociaż układane jest równo to potem same przewody uciekają.
Te haki nie są przypadkiem typowe do mocowanie rur co/cwu?

PS. Co z przewodem antenowym? Mam dodany do koszyka taki:
http://allegro.pl/kabel-antenowy-k-1...718646787.html
i u tego samego sprzedawcy
http://allegro.pl/skretka-kabel-siec...721224923.html
Ceny nie są specjalnie niskie  :big grin:  i to nie w sensie, że ten sprzedawca jest drogi, tylko te przewody nie są tanie ( a są oferty 100mb za 40zł antenowy).

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## Kamil_

karster na budowach montuje, bo tam się dzieje dużo rzeczy.
Elektryk, hydraulik, posadzkarz. Po drugie fajnie, aby się to nie walało.


Co do przewodu antenowego ile metrów potrzebujesz?
Trzeba porządny przewód wsadzić, którego nie będziesz żałował...
Mam rolki 250 metrów na takich krążkach, jak coś mogę Ci wysłać bez stresu ile zużyjesz tyle pójdzie, resztę odeślesz i zapłacisz za tyle ile poszło  :smile: 
https://www.sklepsaturn.pl/kabel-sat...m-pullbox.html

O cenę się nie martw - źle nie będzie  :smile:

----------


## aiki

Woda jest zawsze trochę wyżej od kanalizy więc możesz górą to obejść.

----------


## hektor80

a nie lepiej zrobić wodę po tynkach?? przecież i tak tam gdzie będziesz kuł pod rury wod-kan to albo będą płytki w łazienkach albo za szafkami w kuchni... będziesz miał wtedy pewność że gwiazdy od tynków nie pouszkadzają Ci rur....

----------


## karster

No właśnie starałem się zrobić instalacje przed tynkami... może to podstawowy błąd bez robienia posadzki. Chyba, że bym jednak najpierw zrobił komplet wszelkich instalacji, potem wylewki i na końcu tynki. Jakoś tak bardziej boję się tej kolejności. Że np tynkarzom będzie gorzej wyrównać połączenie ściana - podłoga, że fest usyfią wylewki i potem będzie mega skrobanie pod ultra cienkie podkłady pod panele.

 aiki - wysokość pierwszego pustaka(pierwsza fuga) to docelowa wysokość wylewek więc rurki od wody będą sporo niżej. No i właśnie te rurki do wody chcę instalować teraz, przed tynkami ale tylko podejścia (krótki kawałek rury pionowej + kolanko z gwintem 1/2" no i na dole zwykłe kolanko.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## aiki

O to mi chodziło

----------


## ggdh

Peszle do chudziaka u mnie montujemy na kołki szybkiego montażu (małe, chyba 6/40), do których wiąże się cienki drut (elastyczny, nie taki jak pilot z peszla, bo za bardzo by sprężynował). Plus jest taki, że tak możesz zamontować kilka peszli. 

Jak chcesz zrobić na płasko peszle obok siebie to dajesz 2 takie kołki po bokach i łączysz je drutem przyciskając peszle do chudziaka. Wrzucę dzisiaj zdjęcia instalacji.

----------


## Kamil_

> Peszle do chudziaka u mnie montujemy na kołki szybkiego montażu (małe, chyba 6/40), do których wiąże się cienki drut (elastyczny, nie taki jak pilot z peszla, bo za bardzo by sprężynował). Plus jest taki, że tak możesz zamontować kilka peszli. 
> 
> Jak chcesz zrobić na płasko peszle obok siebie to dajesz 2 takie kołki po bokach i łączysz je drutem przyciskając peszle do chudziaka. Wrzucę dzisiaj zdjęcia instalacji.


Z tym drutem to nie przesadzajcie, stosujmy przeznaczone do tego rzeczy.
Polecam poszukać pod hasłem: taśma perforowana

----------


## ggdh

Ee bez przesady, to ma być tylko trzymane na miejscu i żadnej "wytrzymałości" nikt po tym rozwiązaniu się nie spodziewaja i nie oczekuje. Jutro wrzucę zdjęcia. Taśma perforowana to jest ultra overkill przy mocowaniu peszli.

----------


## karster

> Załącznik 407176
> 
> O to mi chodziło


No taka prosta sprawa a na to nie wpadłem. To podsuwa mi pomysł, że ostatecznie mógłbym tylko podejścia do kanalizy zrobić przed tynkami a cwu ewentualnie po tynkach. A tak bardzo chciałem mieć tynki na gotowo.

Dzisiaj dalej walczyłem z elektryką. Poza wklejaniem puszek to tak na gotowo robiłem. Fotek brak, w sumie byłyby  bardzo podobne do wczorajszych.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## karster

Poprawcie mnie, jeśli się mylę. Skoro instalacje robię sam, skoro styropian też będę sam kładł to przy owym styropianie sobie to usztywnie. Jedyne obawy to tynkarze ale oni jakby szarpali peszle to pewnie i by wyrywali przewody ze scian a tym utrudniali sobie pracę. Te pojedyncze przy scianach zamierzam czymś przykleić. Nie chcę dziurawić papy na fundamencie. Potem folię wywinę na nich do góry a styropian odpowiendio dotnę.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## aiki

Klej na gorąco taki z pistoletu.

----------


## karster

Wiem, mam, używam ale klej do ceramiki zimnej pewnie nie złapie, a tam na dole to w sumie zaprawa a nie ceramika. Myslałem o pianie+ deską docisnąć  :smile:

----------


## aiki

klej złapie. Do betonu łapał to i do ceramiki złapie.

----------


## Kamil_

Jak prace?
Gdzie foty?
 :smile:

----------


## karster

Sorki, nie mam fotek. Jak za dnia jestem na budowie to zawsze myślę, że mało do fotografowania jest więc zrobię "później" a właśnie później jest ciemno bo za dnia raczej pracy nie kończę. Raczej fotki będą w tym tygodniu.

Mam dylemat. Rozdzielnica 48polowa stała się za mała a jeszcze wielu rzeczy nie zrobiłem. Może przesadziłem, że praktycznie każde pomieszczenie robię na osobnych obwodach gniazda i osobnych światło. Także wychodzi *minimum* dwa obwody na pomieszczenie 

Obwody, które już wykonałem:
1) pokój na parterze gniazda (5sztuk)
2) pokój na parterze światło
3) wiatrołap gniazdo
4) wiatrołap światło + elewacja front światło + dzwonek + światło podjazdu/ chodnika
5) - okazało się, że zjadłem ten punkt więc jest wolny na razie
6) salon gniazda ogólne 
7) salon gniazdo dodatkowe przy TV
 :cool:  łazienka parter gniazdo
9) łazienka parter światło
10 jadalnia gniazda x2 + gniazdo na ekspres + ogólne (między jadalnią a kuchnią przy stoliku śniadaniowym)
11) kuchnia gniazdo - lodówka
12) kuchnia gniazdo - piekarnik
13) kuchnia gniazdo - zmywarka + gniazdo ogólne
14) kuchnia gniazdo ogólne + gniazdo czajnika elektrycznego
15) spiżarnia gniazda x2 + okap (dorobić przewód)
16) salon + jadalnia światło
17) kuchnia, przedpokój, spiżarnia światło
1 :cool:  taras gniazdo
19) taras + ogród światło (doprowadzić przewód z rozdzielnicy)
20) Garaż gniazda x4
21) kotłownia gniazda ogólne x3 + odkamieniacz + odkurzacz centralny (dołożyć gniazdo)
22) kotłownia gniazdo - bojler
23) kotłownia gniazdo rekuperator
24) Garaż + kotłowania światło + lampka na elewacji nad drzwiami technicznymi
25) Sypialnia gniazda
26) Sypialnia światło
27) Pokój Małgosi - gniazda
2 :cool:  Pokój Małgosi światło
29) Pokój Wojtusia - gniazda
30) Pokój Wojtusia - światło
31) Pokój Antosia - gniazda
32) Pokój Antosia - światło
33) Łazienka duża - gniazda + gniazdo pralki+ gniazdo suszarki będnowej (tu dylemat czy aby pralka i ewentualna suszarka do prania/ suszarka do włosów będzie kiedyś chciała działać jednocześnie?)
34) Łazienka światło
35) Pokój rozrywki vel strych - gniazda
36) Pokój rozrywki vel strych - oświetlenie + oświetlenie klatki schodowej + oświetlenie przedpokoju na poddaszu + światło na strychu (tym na 3ciej kondygnacji  :wink:  )
37) Strych - gniazdo (do zrobienia)

pozostało dorzucić
- gniazdo bramy garażowej
- obwód zasilania alarmu @ routera/ internetu @ ewentualnego monitoringu
- obwód płyty indukcyjnej 3f (tzn 2f ale przewód tak po prostu dałem 5x4mm2)
- obwód pompy ciepła 3f
- obwód gniazda siłowego w garażu
- bezpiecznik dla rolet okiennych
+ kilka RCD czyli obecna rozdzielnica legranda 48polowa jest duuuuzo za mała. 

Pytanie, grupować jakoś czy dokupić drugą rozdzielnicę? Będę wrzucał pewnie sterowanie roletami w rozdzielnicy 





PS. Kamil możesz podesłać link do tego kabla TV? To aby na pewno ten sam?


Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## Kamil_

Nie No co za gość  :smile: 
A jaki ma być?


Proszę: 
https://www.sklepsaturn.pl/kabel-sat...y-pe-250m.html lub https://www.sklepsaturn.pl/kabel-sat...m-pullbox.html zakezy który aktualnie mają na stanie.

A tutaj wewnętrzny: https://www.sklepsaturn.pl/kabel-sat...m-pullbox.html


Każdy pokój zasilacz z osobnego zabezpieczenia? W sensie oświetlenie?
Na bogato lecisz... moim zdaniem bez sensu... wiadomo gniazda Ok, ale oświetlenie?
Zwłaszcza, że 95% to pewnie led...

No ale kto bogatemu zabroni  :smile:

----------


## ufbufkruf

Powiem Ci że mam podobnie, a biorę rozdzielnię na 100 pól. Tylko ja jeszcze trochę sterowania do tej szafy chce upchnąć. Myślę, że pod koniec tygodnia opisze trochę szczegółowiej u siebie.

----------


## e_gregor

Miałem kupic rozdzielnicę 4x12 ale użyłem... excela do zaprojektowania układu aparatury. I wyszło na to, że zamówiłem 5x18  :big grin:  Tylke te są drogie, ale znalazłem polskiego producenta metalowych i mam za 267zł z przesyłką

----------


## sebcioc55

Karol wszystko dobrze robisz, im bardziej wszystko rozproszone tym większe możliwości. Przy domu z poddaszem zawsze taniej wychodzi druga rozdzielnia na górze, mniej kabli i łatwiej się robi.

----------


## karster

Dzięki za dobre słowo  :smile:  w moim przypadku to praktycznie bez różnicy na dlugosci przewodów... a tak bedzie centralnie.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## rafhi

Mi  też się  wydaje że lepiej mieć to posegregowane na większą ilość obwodów.  Różne rzeczy potrafią się wydarzyć i ewentualne naprawy/remonty związane z elektryką pozostawia ci pole do popisu jak coś zepsujesz  :wink:  najwyżej światła nie będzie w jednym pomieszczeniu  :smile: 

Wrzuć proszę zdjęcia z realizacji elektryki - sam tez jestem przed tym dla mnie "dziewiczym" tematem  :wink:  to może coś na fotach u forumowiczów podpatrze  :wink:  

ps. Karster a ja powracam jeszcze do tematu rozprowadzenia reku na piętrze, czy pozostałeś przy średnicach flex 75 mm ?  Pytam  bo ciągle mnie męczy planowanie warstw ( u mnie projekt przewidywał 5 cm stryo i 5 wylewki) więc prawie 8 cm rury  na wysokość sprawia że wystaje ponad stryro i tak się zastanawiam co tu zrobic ? Podnosić na więcej cm końcową wylewkę biorąc ostatni stopien schodów pod uwagę  to za wiele i tak nie podniose.
Jak wysokie są skrzynki do reku w twoim wypadku które planujesz ?

----------


## aiki

> Mi  też się  wydaje że lepiej mieć to posegregowane na większą ilość obwodów.  Różne rzeczy potrafią się wydarzyć i ewentualne naprawy/remonty związane z elektryką pozostawia ci pole do popisu jak coś zepsujesz  najwyżej światła nie będzie w jednym pomieszczeniu 
> 
> Wrzuć proszę zdjęcia z realizacji elektryki - sam tez jestem przed tym dla mnie "dziewiczym" tematem  to może coś na fotach u forumowiczów podpatrze  
> 
> ps. Karster a ja powracam jeszcze do tematu rozprowadzenia reku na piętrze, czy pozostałeś przy średnicach flex 75 mm ?  Pytam  bo ciągle mnie męczy planowanie warstw ( u mnie projekt przewidywał 5 cm stryo i 5 wylewki) więc prawie 8 cm rury  na wysokość sprawia że wystaje ponad stryro i tak się zastanawiam co tu zrobic ? Podnosić na więcej cm końcową wylewkę biorąc ostatni stopien schodów pod uwagę  to za wiele i tak nie podniose.
> Jak wysokie są skrzynki do reku w twoim wypadku które planujesz ?


Są flexy 50 mm i puszki do tego też org.

----------


## Daniellos_

Ja nie robiłem aż tyle obwodów. Jak miałem np gniazdka po obu stronach tej samej ściany to jeden obwód. Największą uwagę przykładałem od wydzielenia pomieszczeń mokrych i wydzielone obwody na odiorniki dużej mocy jak zmywarka, pralka, piekarnik itp.

----------


## ggdh

> Ja nie robiłem aż tyle obwodów. Jak miałem np gniazdka po obu stronach tej samej ściany to jeden obwód. Największą uwagę przykładałem od wydzielenia pomieszczeń mokrych i wydzielone obwody na odiorniki dużej mocy jak zmywarka, pralka, piekarnik itp.


Też uważam, że Karola trochę poniosło  :wink: 

*rafhi*, zaglądnij do mnie. Na świeżo robione. I cały czas nie skończone, bo nie mogę znaleźć chęci, żeby jechać i kończyć w ten ziąb  :sad:

----------


## ggdh

Hop hop!?

----------


## Kamil_

No właśnie!
Co tam się dzieje?  :smile:

----------


## karster

Cześć! Ostatni update miesiąc temu  :sad:  W tym czasie przechorowała rodzinka (5 osób), trochę popracowałem, tynkarza przekładałem już 3 razy (a to pogoda a to niegotowe). Obecnie tynkarz zamówiony na następny tydzień czyli jakoś od 26.03. Pracy nadal mi zostało ale już widać światełko w tunelu. 
*Nigdy nie sądziłem że MI elektryka może zbrzydnąć* serio, mam dość a już osadzanie puszek to jakaś patologia. W ogóle mocowanie przewodów do porothermu też jest mega (nie)Przyjemne. Używam USMP, fajna sprawa jak materiał jest pełny (mam trochę żelbetu, suporexu -> tam się robiło fajnie, szybko) ale zdecydowana większość to porotherm a tu miło nie jest. Wystarczy, że uchwyt się lekko skrzywi i nie trafi w otwór, lekkie pukanie młotkiem i już krzywe, do wyrwania...
Wszystko rysowane od poziomicy, kąty proste a jak się wierci to i tak wiertło na bok schodzi bo tak są akurat ułożone pustki  :sad:  czytaj: zesraj się a nie daj się - idealnie nie wyjdzie. 
Poszło obecnie niewiele mniej niż 2 km przewodu a instalacja jest dość biedna. Rozdzielnice będą dwie po 48 pól (zamontuje je w tym tygodniu). Wod-Kan pewnie po tynkach chociaż gdzieś już coś podkułem, coś poukładałem ale wodę muszę i tak robić po tynkach bo chcę ją na podłodze układać minimum 10cm wyżej niż chudziak (po środku dwóch płyt styropianu 2x10cm).

Obecny stan jest nieco bardziej zaawansowany, na dole lwia część puszek jest już osadzona na klej gipsowy, u góry elektryka prawie skończona, jedno pomieszczenie też już z osadzonymi puszkami. Niestety gdzie bym nie spojrzał to coś czeka na dokończenie, mam serdecznie dość ale chciało się samemu to i samemu trzeba dokończyć. 

teraz trochę zanudzania (bo co tu tak na prawdę pokazywać, fotki tego nie oddają, to trzeba na żywo oglądać  :big grin:  )
1

2

3

4

5

6

7

8

9

10

11

12

13

14

15

16

17

18

19

20


cdn.

----------


## karster

21

22

23

24

25

26

27

28

29

30

31

32

33

34

35

36

37

38

39

40


cdn...

----------


## karster

41

42

43

44

45

46

47

48

49

50

51

52

53

54

55

56

57

58

59

60


cdn...

----------


## karster

61

62

63

64

65

66

67

68

69

70

71

72

73

74

75

76

77

78

79

80

----------


## karster

Nie jestem zadowolony np z przewodu do okapu, który podłączyłem do puszki dla płyty indukcyjnej (no bo tam jest jeden wolny przewód, kuchenka na 2 fazy a dałem przewód 5x4 czyli 1 faza wolna). Inna sprawa, w garażu będą 4 punkty oświetleniowe i świadomie nie chciałem kłaść przewodu od każdego z punktu do puszki więc w dwóch miejscach przewody będą się przy lampach łączyły. 

Nie czepiajcie się niedokończonych ścian działowych  :wink:  fotki nieaktualne  :smile: 

*Zerowanie???*
Czy ktoś mógłby mi podpowiedzieć gdzie/ do czego wrzucić przewód do zerowania? Kilka istotnych informacji:
- doprowadzenie wody do domu -> PP
- instalacja wodna w domu -> PP
- CO -> PP (PC)
Czyli co ja mam tutaj zerować? Czytałem, że zerowanie 'na siłe' nie jest dobrym zabiegiem. Skoro nic nie przewodzi (pomijając przewodność wody) to nie mam nic zerować?
Bardzo proszę o radę/ jakiś link.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## Kamil_

Tym "zerowaniem" a raczej przewodem ochronnym to w chwili obecnej mało gdzie się daje.
Kiedyś były metalowe wanny to się do każdej łazienki dawało.

----------


## walec7_7

Patrząc na Twoje zdjęcia uświadamiam sobie ile jeszcze pracy mnie czeka żeby mieć ten stan. Życzę Ci dużo wytrwałości i dobrych decyzji  :smile:  
Co do zerowania, skoro plastik to nie ma co zerować, w końcu są izolatorem. Tak będzie też u mnie.

----------


## micbarpia

mam wrażenie ze karster tylko czekał z tymi zdjęciami w przygotowanym poscie przy kompie na prowokacje w stylu " hop hop co u Ciebie  "  :wink: 
a tak na powaznie Karster, radyjko masz wlasnej roboty to z pierwszej fotki? mam jakies nieuzywane glosiki samochodowe i radyjko i wlasnie tak myslalem zeby je sobie przerobic na budowlane Radio DIY, jeśli robiles sam to mozesz podrzucic jakies schematy lub patenty?

----------


## karster

Jeśli tak by się czepiać terminologii to ani to zerowanie ani przewód ochronny a raczej przewód/ obwód wyrównawczy (połączenie wyrównawcze), którym jak to pięknie piszą, obejmuje się wszelkie części przewodzące obce. Tyle teorii, w praktyce ludzie kłócą się, że przecież woda przewodzi (dowód: pradawny sposób grzania wody w wojsku= dwie zapałki, dwie żyletki i kawałek przewodu z wtyczką...) więc podłączają do obwodu wyrównawczego każdy kran czy metalową futrynę a inni zaś piszą, że 'ci pierwsi' proszą się sami o kłopoty. Jest tu miejsce dla tych trzecich (np ja), którzy potem g..no wiedzą i są bezradni/ nie wiedzą co w końcu zrobić  :bash: 

Każde urządzenie ma doprowadzone przewód ochronny więc i tu na siłę doprowadzanie osobnych przewodów wyrównawczych chyba mija się z celem? Może profilaktycznie wrzucę po jednym przewodzie do każdego pomieszczenia instalacjami wod-kan (łazienki, kuchnia, kotłownia) i gdzieś za szafkami będą dostepne te przewody a dopiero na końcu się tym pomartwię. Przewód kupiłem kilkadziesiąt metrów już dawno temu 6mm^2.

----------


## karster

*micbarpia*

Nie, nie było tak kolorowo z przygotowanymi zdjęciami  :big tongue:  Zrobione na szybkości dzisiaj. Radio tak, zrobione samodzielnie z dwóch modułów z Chin. Odtwarzacz MP3, BT, FM za ok 17zł oraz wzmacniacz cyfrowy 2x3W za jakieś 6zł (z kosztami wysyłek). Niestety żałuję czasu poświęconego na zrobienie tego radia - zarobił bym chyba na używane budowlane makity  :big grin:  FM działa do bani (chociaż koledze działa ta sama chińszczyzna dobrze = może wzmacniacz cyfrowy je skutecznie zakłóca) więc na budowie słucham radia internetowego z telefonu przez BT. Neta w Play mam bez limitu więc kilkanaście GB w miesiącu za samo radio mnie nie boli. 

PS. Majfrendy wysłali mi dzisiaj takie cudo za 10 dolców https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Hot-...311.0.0.trevOV a wczoraj u brata znalazłem jakiegoś samochodowego blaupunkt'a czy kenwood'a więc będą zmiany  :smile: 

PS2. Samemu na budowie bez radia jest totalny smuteczek. A jak się walnie ze dwa głębsze to już włączam dobrą nutę (jakiś remixik, głośniki na maksa byle nie charczały i "wydaje mi się", że pracuję...) Prawda jest taka, że jak jest alkohol na budowie to jest gówno nie praca. O ile na ciepły dzionek piwo jest wskazana o tyle doby samogon na zimne dni tylko pozornie rozgrzewa i tylko na początku poprawia humor  :big tongue: 

*walec7_7* Pociesze Cię, jak zdecydowana większość samorobów, też zaczynałem od zera. Jedyne co mogę doradzić - nie spinaj się, mało co da się przeskoczyć  :wink:  

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## ggdh

Karol, ultra mega robota jak to wszystko zrobiłeś samemu. Chylę czoła  :jaw drop:

----------


## karster

> Karol, ultra mega robota jak to wszystko zrobiłeś samemu. Chylę czoła


Dzięki, trochę mi tata czasami pomaga, na już słuszny wiek więc nie do każdej pracy się nada (brzydko to zabrzmiało, wiadomo o co chodzi, siła nie ta co kiedyś a i wzrok nie najlepszy). Kleju urobi, w piecu napali, poziomicę poda czy miarę przytrzyma na drugim końcu a i kilka otworów na puszki wywiercił. Przy okazji obmurował całą murłatę na około pustakami 6cm by łatwo było to później wykończyć (tynk/regips). Najważniejsze, że towarzystwa dotrzyma a i przy okazji przywiezie ciepłą zupkę od mamy  :smile: 

U góry też jest sporo kabelków  :wink:  Alarm w trakcie. 

Zastanawiam sie co do ogrodu wyprowadzić i jak to zrobić? Np oświetlenia podjazdu do domu czy tam frontowego ogrodu zrobiłem tak, że jest włącznik na ścianie w wiatrołapie (+ np do podbitki) a dopiero od niego na zewnątrz budynku położę kabel żelowany. Jedynie do bramy muszę od razu na gotowo kabel położyć od rozdzielnicy (i zakopać gdzieś na zewnątrz domu przy fundamencie.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## sebcioc55

Najlepsze zdjęcie .53 z półką na czajnik  :big grin:  gratuluję postępów, z tym przewodem ochronnym do kazdej metalowej części w domu to przesada... Jezeli coś jest zasilane z 230V i ma metalową budowę to zazwyczaj jest ona podłączana do przewodu ochronnego wewnątrz urządzenia. Zrób standardowo tak jak inni robią i będzie dobrze, co za dużo to niezdrowo  :wink:

----------


## Norbi89

Tak jak sebcio pisze z tym ochronym nie ma co się spinać, czasy zerowania zanikają  :smile:  na studiach miałem o GSW (główna szyna wyrównawcza) i GSU (główna szyna uziemiająca) możesz w google poczytać jak chcesz  :smile: 

Ps zdjęcie z 53 elegancja u siebie chyba też czasne  :smile:

----------


## karster

Dzięki panowie  :smile: 
Norbi, czytałem kiedyś. Możesz coś w skrócie skrobnąć? Jak pisałem, mam sporo przewodu 6^2 i myslałem by go po prostu wrzucić do paru pomieszczeń, warto? Jest sens?

Seba, z tym wyrownawczym to chodzi o to, zeby wyrownywać potencjały rzeczy, które normalnie nie są elementami instalacji elektrycznej, nie mają podłączonych przewdów. 

Pod tą instalacją musi się ktoś mi podpisać, muszę jutro zadzwonić do lokalnego elektryka i pogadać

PS. Czajnik ważna rzecz, kawa i herbata obowiązkowo, do tego kubek termiczny bo pogoda nie rozpieszcza  :wink: 

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## Daniellos_

Elektryk odbierający moją instalację powiedział, żebym uziemił licznik przy mosiężnych srubunkach i skoro woda jest w rurkach PP to i tak uziemi metalową armaturę. Jak powiedział tak zrobiłem. Brzmi dość rozsądnie. Może nie super rozwiązanie ale chyba RCD zrzuci.

----------


## karster

A ja czytałem o wstawkach metalowych specjalnie przy PP czy pex i jakoby to bląd. Powstają różnice potencjałów/napięcia i następuje korozja. Chyba za dużo czytam wolnymi chwilami. Godzina 22:33 a ja jem obiad w domu po powrocie z budowy...


Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## karster

Działam, mozolnie ale wytrwale. Dziś osadziłem piony do odkurzacza w ilości 5 sztuk, jutro jeszcze jeden i wszystkie płytki do gniazd ssących gotowe  :smile:  
Instalacja elektryczna na finiszu, osadzanie puszek z górki... alarm rozprowadzony.  Pozostało mi dołożyć domofon, zasilanie bramy no i przyszłą altanę. Aa gniazdo do pompki ohiegowej. 

Wymysliłem cos takiego, ze alarm (czujniki ruchu w łazienkach) będą włączały obiegówkę. Być może dodam do tego warunki godzinowe czy jakieś czujniki temperatur. Druga opcja, w chinach tanio można kupić mosięzny przepływomierz...

Pytanie, nie wem gdzie i kiedy bedzie altana (nieco podobnie jest z bramą), czy bardzo złym pomysłem jest wyprowadzenie puszek na zewnątrz domu i potem schowanie pod styropianem by podłączyć jak przyjdzie czas odbiorniki w obejściu domu? Bylo by fajnie to szybko ustalic  :wink: 

W poniedzialek tynkowanie. Dolina nidy zeta (ten utwardzany).

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## Norbi89

Tak na szybko, sa specjalnie ciepłe gniazdka do montazu w styropianie :smile:

----------


## karster

Wiem, ale ja nie chce gniazd tylko puszkę do połączenia albo nawet hermetyczna mufe...

----------


## Kamil_

Wyrzuć z zapasem kabla, po co robić sobie dodatkowe bezsensowne połączenia?


Czujka alarmowa w łazience?
W życiu nigdy się z tym nie spotkałem  :smile:

----------


## karster

A okno w łazience widziałeś? Bo niby daje się czujkę do kazdego pomieszczenia z oknem i nazywa się to ochroną obwodową...
Baa, nawet jak nie ma okna to taka czujka jest dobrym pomysłem (poczytaj a sie zdziwisz  :wink:  ) ja właśnie przede wszystkim chcę tą czujkę użyć do sterowania cyrkulacją  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## zolw82

Zerowanie warto wyprowadzić w łazience, choćby aby uziemnić odpływ liniowy.

----------


## karster

> Zerowanie warto wyprowadzić w łazience, choćby aby uziemnić odpływ liniowy.


 To napisz proszę dlaczego warto go uziemic skoro rurki są po? Uziemianie czegokolwiek na siłe niesie duzo gorsze ryzyko niż tego czegoś nieuziemianie. Jesli z biegiem lat i zaniechania pomiarow (z wielu różnych powodów) uziom ulegnie uszkodzeniu a masz (lub nawet i są przypadki, że mieć nie musisz) odgromowke (oczywiście połączoną z gsu) to w czasie trafnego pioruna jest trup pod prysznicem. Wiem, wiem to więcej pecha niż szczęścia potrzebnego do wygrania w lotka. 

Ps. Odplywy liniowe mają przewidziany do tego celu zacisk odpowiendnio oznaczony?
Ps2. Idąc dalej tym tropem, czemu nie uziemiac kazdego kranu itp?

To nie atak, poprostu chyba nie ma co przesadzac  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## sebcioc55

Dobrze gadasz Karol  :yes:

----------


## Daniellos_

> Tak na szybko, sa specjalnie ciepłe gniazdka do montazu w styropianie


Nie znam. Co to za patent?

----------


## karster

Mam tynkarzy. W pierwszą noc po tynkowaniu na piętrze było -6°C... zobaczymy, czy nic nie spadnie. Drugiego dnia była awaria wody i tynkarze osadzali listwy, gruntowali - ogólna ścieman dziś trzeci dzień i tym razem pokój na parterze na gotowo (sufit, sciany). Dla mnie jest super. Kupić żyrafę, poszlifować i malować. Nawet gdyby teraz pomalował to często spotyka się gorsze śfiany.... 
Mam ogrom pracy, toteż się mi odzywam  :sad: 

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## ufbufkruf

Być może chodziło o taki system do tych gniazdek: 
https://ise.pl/phpbb3/download/file.php?id=3490

----------


## Regius

Przepraszam za OT, ale nie umiałem odszukać tej informacji w Twoim dzienniku. Czy Twój komin do kominka jest izolowany (a jeśli tak, to czy stosowałeś kratki do przewietrzania izolacji)? Pytam, bo szukam informacji, czy w praktyce się stosuje przewietrzanie izolacji (kratka w domu i nad dachem) ... boję się, że może to troszkę zaburzać pracę WM.
Chciałem jeszcze podpytać o więźbę ... miałeś więźbę certyfikowaną ? suszoną, czy impregnowaną (jeśli impregnowaną, to zanurzeniowo, czy metodą próżniowo-ciśnieniową)?

----------


## karster

Więźba : typowa polska czyli w środe rosła a w piątek na budowie, tak mniej więcej. Klasa drewna "jakaś",może jakąś selekcję przeprowadzają. Tartak jeden z większych w okolicy (Izbica), skoro oni mają "klasyczne drewno" to innych nie szukałem bo pewnie nikt by nic lepszego nie miał (ba, widziałem tartaki, gdzie drewno impregnują miotłą na glebie w cenie 900zl za metr). Moje było moczone, czyli zanurzeniowo i w cenie cos nieco ponad 700. Proste, część była nawet względnie sucha.

Komin rondo plus, welna w srodku i przewietrzanie ale planowałem tylko małe regulowane otwory pod kominkiem. W sumie to też będę miał WM i nie wiem co z tym fantem zrobić.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## karster

Się tynkuje. Ja zapierdzielam by wszystko dopiąć przed tynkiem, to nierówna walka. Ich trzech, ja jeden. Nie mam czasu na normalne życie, wczoraj 23:30 zjazd z budowy. Kiedyś zrobię aktualizację fotek, jest ich multum.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## walec7_7

Tak to już u samorobów jest, żeby coś mieć trzeba zasuwać  :smile:  Czekamy w takim razie na zdjęcia  :big tongue:

----------


## ggdh

I oficjalnie mnie przegoniłeś  :yes:

----------


## karster

> I oficjalnie mnie przegoniłeś


Czyżby? A nie masz przypadkiem całego  wodkanu gotowego a i może styropianu czy również podlogowki w trakcie? Bo wiesz, miksokret to jeden dzień i gotowe  :smile: 

Jest pięknie, kurde jak te tynki cieszą. Dziś skonczyli część mieszkalną i zaczeli kotlownie. Przygotowali też garaż także w poniedziałek koniec. Potem z mojej strony tydzien lub dwa przerwy (nieee, nie odpoczynek a zapierdziel w pracy, czas odrobić tynki za "jedyne" dwadzieścia koła). Wg szefa tynkarzy wyszło 800m^2 tynkow. Tynk to dolina nidy zeta po 25 zeta za mkw. Nic mnie nie interesuje. Listwy przyokienne, kątowniki/narozniki, folie ochronne, tasmy, grunty, zabepieczenie czegokolwiek - glownie okienn. Na koniec z grubsza sprzątają. Cena regularna to 27zl a ja zalapalem sie na zimową cenę. Beta kilka zl taniej

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## Kamil_

Mi tynki będzie robił brat narzeczonej - tylko i wyłącznie robi na Dolinie Nidy też biorę ZETA  :smile: 
Mówił, że testował dużo i najlepiej wychodzi na tej dolinie  :smile: 
Więc będziesz zadowolony.

----------


## karster

> Więc będziesz zadowolony.


Nic tylko się cieszyć  :smile:  Pierwszej nocy tynki dostały małego kopa od pogody. Było minimum -6 (lub więcej) mrozu w nocy. Trzy pokoje były na gotowo na poddaszu. Podczas schnięcia (a pogoda mocno pomaga  :smile:  ) powstają drobne góreczki na tynku i dziś akurat przyjechał szef brygady i pokazał mi właśnie te nierówności oraz jak je błyskawicznie usunąć - oni na to mówią "kosa"  / "kosić tynk" a to taka duża szpachelka (w internecie "szpachla fasadowa"); wystarczy tym czymś przelecieć (lub papierem ściernym) no i malować. Jest oczywiście kilka ubytków - gdzieś coś pukną, gdzieś kopną girą czy oprą coś ciężkiego i wypadało by jakimś finiszem porobić zaprawki  :wink: 

Mały update starych zdjęć (niektóre zrobione tydzień/ dwa przed świętami), sorki ale nie mam chwili dla siebie co dopiero kopiować, edytować, uploadować fotki  :sad: 





















Co my tam mamy? 
- instalacja elektryczna u góry, coś tam na dole (oj w tym temacie mam sporo zdjęć - poszło 2,6km przewodów, tysiące uchwytów USMP/USMO, setki metrów peszli i cholera wie czego jeszcze)
- śnieg 31 marca
- sposób na wykończenie murłaty -> pustak 6cm a wcześniej cieśla przesunął murłatę odpowiednio w stronę krawędzi muru (a ja jeszcze wcześniej ładnie szpilki rozmieściłem ;p )

cdn...

----------


## karster

Druga paczka:
-kolejna porcja instalacji (spokojnie, i tak nie zamierzam Wam wszystkich zdjęć pokazywać - ile można, to wszystko na jedno kopyto)
- taśmy przy oknach -> zakichany ciepły montaż. Za okna zapłaciłem (z roletami i garażem) 41tys, tynki 20 tys a taśmy bitumem wewnątrz musiałem kleić sam. Do tego wycinanie/ wyrywanie i uzupełnianie pianki po partaczach z firmy Budmax (Toruń, ci od okien) no a na dodatek jeszcze szefu tynkarzy powiedział, że muszę sam wklejać te siatki taśm. No masakra jakaś ale podołałem. Kuźwa inwestor za mało płaci więc sam musi napier*alać nocami  :mad: 






















cdn...

----------


## karster

Trzecia paczka:
- tak powinny wyglądać taśmy (przylegać) oraz przykład partactwa (braku pianki i byle czego z taśm/ szmat przy oknach
- maszynka w salonie (gdy Ci takie coś postawią -> wiedz, że coś się dzieje) 
- gdzieś tam sobie wstawiłem rurę instalacyjną (foto z miarką) fi 28mm aby potem np przewód do WM czy może inne cudeńka zamontować bo obecnie nie wiem jaki przewód dać. Skrętak leży w każdym strategicznym punkcie (no poza WC  :tongue:  tam dodam tylko czujniki zalania gdzieś sprytnie schowane podczas układania rur do cwu
- pod schodami miałem wystające z ziemi zakończenie ocieplenia stopy schodów - dołożyłem styropianu 10cm, klej/siatka/klej no i tynk  :smile:  obecnie jest bajeczka. Dodatkowo pomalowałem raz jeszcze izoplastem RW + BW widoczny kawałek fundamentu bo będzie tam zaniżenie i brak ocieplenia (spiżarnia). Waham się, czy nie zrobić tam dojścia świeżego powietrza + kratki wentylacji grawitacyjnej (jest to pomieszczenie wyłączone z instalacji WM). Pewnie daruję sobie ten nawiew choć mnie korci dać 2flexy 50mm 






















cdn? Czy wystarczy na chwilę?  :big grin:

----------


## karster

... no to jakby jednak było mało to mam dwie kolejne paczki:
- centrum dowodzenia
- przewody ethernetowe zebrałem w jednej sporej puszcze wtynkowej a na koniec pomyślę co dalej. Nie chcę szafy rack bo duże to to i drogie. Ja maniakiem nie jestem, jakiś modem radiowy (nic innego tam nie ma) lub LTE, większy switch i po sprawie. Nie dałem przewodów do kamer - ostatnia chwila by jeszcze coś przez sufit przewiercić ale nie wiem co i jak i gdzie  :Confused: 
- mam całkiem spory strych (na jednej z fotek po lewej w dziurze chcę umieścić skrzynki rozdzielaczy WM, część rur prosto w dół a potem w styropianie na stropie, inne w wełnie na poddaszu)
- taśmy paroprzepuszczne na zewnątrz są dość solidnie przyklejone do muru - nie da się teggo bitumu urwać takie to mocne cholerstwo (sudafoil)
- wyczystka kominowa zostanie zakończona jakimiś plastikowymi drzwiczkami rewizyjnymi 25x35cm
- nie wiem co z przewietrzaniem wełny w kominie  :sad:  nie chcę dziurawić domu, będzie WM






















cdn... jeszcze tylko jedna paczka  :big tongue:

----------


## karster

- pod szafkami w kuchni/ łazience na dole do umywalek kupiłem płytki montażowe ale za bardzo musiał bym wykuwać więc kręcę kolanka do kawałków kontrłat - nie robię źle? Odległość między osiami gwintu zrobiłem 11cm. Gwinty 1/2 cala, rurka PP glass PN20 DN20 (główne DN25 - boję się, że to za mało)
- gdzieś w korytarzu widać (a może i nie widać bo zdjęcia każecie zmniejszać  :big tongue: ) ścianę na ostro (widok z salonu na łazienkę i wiatrołap). Tam ma być cegiełka
- zostało do otynkowania 3 ściany kotłowni w tym dwie krótkie 1,8m oraz cały garaż
-*ufbufkruf* wiesz, które zdjęcie jest z dedykacją dla Ciebie? Wygląda na to, że uratowałem Ci tyłek co?  :smile: 



















Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## ufbufkruf

Zdjęcie poznałem. I to jest ta dobra rzecz wynikająca z prowadzenia tu dziennika. Czerpiesz z wiedzy innych. Przyznam, że ja nawet o tym nie pomyślałem. Myślałem że wata systemowa( ta otulina króćca) od komina wystarczy.

----------


## karster

Tynki skończone wg planu w poniedziałek. Posprzątane z grubsza. Teraz tylko dokładnie wysprzątać, pozamiatać no i folia, styropian  :smile: 

Pogoda bardzo pomaga schnąć tynkom a przynajmniej tym na pietrze. Na dole coś słabo, woda na scianach małego pokoju się pojawiła. Muszę otwierać całkiem okna a nie tylko uchylać (uchylne są wszystkie niezależne skrzydła w domu tzn te podwójne rownież).

*styropian pod wylewki???* a dokładniej na stropie, akustyczny czy podłogowy jakiś? Dodam, ze nad garażem chciałbym aby był to ciepły styropian w razie garażu bym nie grzał bo od dołu sufit garażu nie jest ocieplony z kilku powodów.

PS. Ktoś coś? Jakieś uwagi do wcześniejszych fotek? 
Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## hektor80

ja na poddaszu dawałem podłogowy. akustyczne do mnie nie przemawia, strasznie miękki. Z opinie wynika że nie wiele pomaga. Ile masz miejsca na styropian nad garażem? U mnie udało się wcisnąć 8cm grafitu na sufit garażu i kolejne 8cm podłogowego na stropie w pokoju nad nim

----------


## karster

Noo to masz wg mnie na bogato  :smile:  ja pod nie mam nic a nad planowałem 8 cm. Ograniczają mnie tylko drzwi. Te 8 obecnie na pewno zamienię na 10cm i zobaczę co jeszcze wcisnę. Pasowało by mi dać 12cm jakiegoś grafitu 031. W garażu palnuję grzać. Wiadomo, to nie łazienka ale te 15-18' chciałbym mieć. Jak bedzie drogo to go wyłączę ale wtedy i tak nie bedzievpewnie jakoś bardzo zimno, tzn na pewno nie dopuszczę by bylo tam mniej jak +5'C. Stąd szaleństwa z grubościami styropianu raczej są bez sensu.

PS. Jaki twardy grafit daleś?

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## hektor80

ten grafit jest na suficie garażu więc dałem zwykły, fasadowy Austrotherm. Ja nie zmierzam grzać w garażu. Mam celowo nieocieploną ścianę pomiędzy garażem a kotłownią którą grzeję do 16stopni więc w garażu temp. nie spadła mi w mrozy poniżej 9stopni. Ale mam dość słabo ocieploną ścianę pomiędzy garażem a domem tj ok 7cm grafitu więc tu też są pewne straty które ogrzewają garaż.
Nie zmieści Ci się na suficie ze względu na napęd bramy?

----------


## ggdh

> Czyżby? A nie masz przypadkiem całego  wodkanu gotowego a i może styropianu czy również podlogowki w trakcie? Bo wiesz, miksokret to jeden dzień i gotowe



Nie wydaje Ci się podejrzane, że w moim dzienniku nic się nie dzieje? No właśnie, nic się nie dzieje... Jedyne co to mam część listew pod tynki przyklejonych.

----------


## karster

Sam wiem jak to jest z aktualizowaniem dziennika- jak się nie ma na nic czasu to co poradzisz? Obecnie działam w pracy, w czwartek wyjazd do Ostrołęki i chwilę mnie nie będzie. W przyszłym tygodniu również sporo pracy ale moze chociaż na dwa dni bym sie wybrał i rozprowadził wodkana. Chciałbym.

PS. Nie wiem gdzie to wcięło ale pisalem, ze nad segmentami bramy mam pojedyncze centymetry do sufitu a poza tym jest już pięknie otynkowany.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## Norbi89

Ja sufitu nie ocieplam w garażu, tylko ściane garaż-dom. Nad garażem chce dać ciut lepszy styropian ale czy warto czy da wymierne korzyści nie wiem.
Na dole mam przewidziane 15cm styropianu na górze 10cm.

Ile czasu dokładnie tynki Ci kładni i jaki metraż ścian ?

----------


## karster

O metrażu pisałem, 800mkw. Kładli niecałe 2 tygodnie.

----------


## Norbi89

Spory metraż, ja troche ponad 500. Czytałem 2.6km przewodów masakra :O 
Ja mam kupionych 1.1km i moze dojdzie z 300-400. Czego najwięcej zużyłeś?

----------


## karster

No jest tych metrow. Nie mierzylem sam dokladnie ale mi wyszlo na samym poddaszu wiecej niz tynkarzowi wiec juz dolu nie mierzylem i mu zaufalem. Dodac moze nalezy, ze liczył kazde okno jakby go nie bylo bo musi dawac kątowniki, dylatacje no i czas... a z drzwiami liczy jakby z jednej strony była pełna sciana a z drugiej otwór. Może nie jest to do konca fair ale niestety nie miałem siły przebicia przy dyskusji.

Przewodów szło mniej więcej po rowno z każdego typu. Dojdzie jeszcze na kamery pewnie z 200mb skretki. No i ogrod, nawadnianie, jakies halogeny w strategicznych miejscach. Myslę, ze na 3km poprzestanę. Wcale nie mam jakiejś hiper mega rozbuudowanej instalacji...

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## karster

Doradzi ktoś jaki styropian kupić na podłogę? Nie mam doświadczenia więc moge się mylić ale chciałbym kupić taki, ktory lambde bedzie miał ok 0,31 (12+8cm lub 15+5cm oraz 8cm na strop) no i kolejny ważny parametr to wytrzymałość na ściskanie i tu chcialbym eps100. Czy mam wyśrubowane wymagania? Do moich parametrów pasuje niezbyt lubiany Swisspor EPS 030 LAMBDA 100 dach podłoga ale cena nieco wysoka bo ponad 280m3 a to da mi ponad 11kzł, trochę sporo. No i ta marka...

Na stropie nad garazem (50m2) chcę dać jak najcieplejszy styropian bo garaż może być czasem chłodniejszy. Raczej nie mogę tam dać więcej niz 10 cm grubosci. Nad resztą stropu moze być gorszy styropian byle jego wytrzymałość na sciskanie była OK. Akustyczny mnie nie przekonuje, samo to ze po 2-3mm siada po montazu/wylewkach... 

Mam 140mkw podłóg (u góry to samo). Na dole 20cm, u góry 8cm (10 nad garażem 50mkw).

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## karivar

hej

----------


## karster

> hej


Hej  :smile:

----------


## ufbufkruf

Ja kupiłem swisspora jeszcze za zimową cenne, drogo nie było za cały dom około 4 tys zapłaciłem. Ale faktycznie da się zauważyć banany na nim.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Ja kupiłem swisspora jeszcze za zimową cenne, drogo nie było za cały dom około 4 tys zapłaciłem. Tylko u mnie 033. Ale faktycznie da się zauważyć banany na nim.

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

Moim zdaniem do części mieszkalnej spokojnie starczy 80tka. Do garażu na podłogę mam zamiar dać 100tkę być może jeszcze do kotłowni, bo będzie tam stał kocioł CWU.

----------


## aiki

Ja mam wszędzie 80 termoorganiki i nic się nie dzieje. W garażu parkuje już 2 lata.

----------


## karster

OK, dziękuję za Wasze opinie. To mi pomogło  :smile:  Kupię 80'tkę (ew do garażu dam dwie warstwy 80tkę i 100tkę po 10 cm). Czas policzyć i zamówić. *Odkurzacz centralny*  praktycznie rozłożony. Zostało polutować przewody i wrzucić w koszulki termokurczliwe. Do tego ostatni odcinek połączyć w kotłowni górę z dołem a gdzieś  po środku jednostka - więc na koniec prac to zostaje. Brak mi jeszcze wylotu.

*Proszę doradźcie - świruję już*
1) Stelaże do WC/ bidetu przed czy po wylewkach. Jak zawsze, poczytałem forum z godzinę czasu i wiem mniej niż wiedziałem. Ludzie to by się chętnie pobili w imię własnych przekonań. 
2) Długości rur do rekuperacji - czy jeżeli najdłuższa nitka ma 12mb a najkrótsza 3mb to powinienem specjalnie robić 'esy' czy tak z grubsza przykręcę anemostatem? 
3) Czy zmywarka/ umywalka w kuchni wymaga odpowietrzenia/ napowietrzenia kanalizacji? 
4) (tu również czytałem na forach i znów wiem mniej niż wiedziałem) jaka powinna być średnica odpowietrzenia głównego pionu kanalizacyjnego? "Mądre głowy" głoszą, że nie mniejsza (lub większa) niż średnica głównego pionu (ja mam 110). Problem w późniejszym dociepleniu poddasza. Taka gruba rura zabiera sporo miejsca wełnie
5) Jak się wykańcza wjazd do garażu. Tzn połączenie styropianu podłogowego/ fundamentowego/ odpływu liniowego/ wylewki no i kostki brukowej (+ brama garażowa rzecz jasna).

Proszę, doradźcie bo świruję. Jadę na budowę i nie wiem za co i jak się brać  :sad:  Skończyła się zabawa w budowlańca, teraz albo zapłacę kupę kasy fachowcom (lub 'fachofcom") albo zrobię sam - ale nie wiem jak zrobić najlepiej/ bezbłędnie. Bo "jakoś" to pewnie i na samą intuicję zrobię  :smile:  

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

1) My będziemy mieć chyba przed, ale dobrze że przypominasz - muszę dopytać.
2) Moim zdaniem dobrze byłoby zrobić esa lub wydłużyć rurę. Dobrze to u mnie widać http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post7637141
3) Z tego co wiem to nie, w każdym razie u nas nie było nawet w projekcie.
4) Nie wiem.
5) Też chciałbym wiedzieć  :big tongue:

----------


## aiki

1.Ja mam przed. 
2. Jak przykrecisz anemostat to będzie hałas większy. Z tego co widziałem to robią zakretasy.
3. To chyba zależy od odległości od pionu. U mnie jakieś 1,5 m i nic nie ma.
4. Nie mniejsza niż najgrubsze przyłącze do pionu. Ja ryzykuje i dałem 50 mm.
5. Na szerokość bramy wycinałem styro aż do chudego i beton poszedł aż do dołu. Wiem mostek ale Jarek P. Przerabiał styro do końca na coś mocniejszego. Gdzieś pod koniec jego dziennika to opisywał.

----------


## B_i_U

ad 1) Ja bym wolał po wylewkach.
ad 2) Ja będę dawał przepustnice zaraz za skrzynką rozdzielczą. Nie myślę kupować dodatkowych niepotrzebnych odcinków rur.
ad 3) To nie chodzi o to jaki to sprzęt, tylko jaka jest odległość od pionu i od średnicy rury. Przy rurze 50mm możesz być oddalony od pionu (o ile pamiętam) do 4m.
ad 4) Teoretycznie ma być 110mm (jeśli do pionu podłączony jest kibelek) ale jak dasz 75mm (na końcu) to też będzie dobrze.
ad 5) Albo ciepło, albo mocno. Wg inwencji twórczej  :smile: .

Pozdrawiam
Bartek

----------


## karster

Dzięki za podpowiedzi. Niestety nadal czuję się jak dziecko we mgle  :Confused:  Za dużo na głowie albo za duża spina.

Co do kanalizacji, jedna nitka, najdłuższa to właśnie kuchnia (zmywarka, zlew) / kotłownia (kratka, zlew, rekuperator) i ona jest oddalona od pierwszego pionu (który jest dosłownie nad wejściem kanalizacji do domu bo tak pasują łazienki x2) o jakieś 8-9 metrów. Tam nie dałem żadnego wielkiego odpowietrzenia a jedynie rureczkę 40mm, która jest do wysokości stropu na razie (w przejściu dla rury rekuperatora fi 200 się kończy i czeka na dalsze decyzje). Ciekawe czy taka cienka rurka w ogóle ma sens i czy ewentualnie nie dać napowietrzacza w kotłowni pod np umywalką?

Kilka fotek:







Nic nie robię (czytam, szukam/ czekam na projekt podłógówki z kan-thermu a potem kupię od razu do niej zestaw, również czekam na pomoce z rekuperacją i tu jest największy ból, nie specjalnie ktokolwiek chce pomóc a kupno projektu odpada z racji, że zwykle firmy robią projekt i masz go pan a, że coś nie pasuje bo tu ściana a tam rura to już nie ich problem. 
Myślałem, że ktoś ze znawców tematu coś doda http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...60#post7653760 no widać to nie takie proste/ oczywiste. Może coś z TQD mi pomogą.

Co do rekuperacji to najważniejsze dla mnie są dwie kwestie 
1) czy można przyjąć układ anemostatów na stropie oraz ilośći rur wg tego co narysowałem (otwory już są w stropie)
2) czy kanały z parteru idące po stropie mam podłączać do rozdzielaczy na stropie (chowanych w styropianie 8cm + ok 2cm wystające) i dalej iść przez trójniki/ rozdzielacze z przejściem np fi 160 na strychu czy też ciągnąć flexy na sama górę (na strych) do pojedynczych skrzynek rozdzielczych (wspólnych dla obu kondygnacji).

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## karster

*Spadek w garażu???* - może za mało czytałem, ludziska na internetach piszą o spadku 1cm na metr. U mnie garaż w przybliżeniu 6x6m, odwodnienie liniowe przy bramie garażowej. Jeżeli bym dał 1cm/m to różnica poziomów wyniosła by mega dużo bo aż 6cm. Nawet gdybym zaczął ten spadek ok 1m dalej od ściany to i tak będzie to aż 5cm różnicy => odpada. 
Nie robię sobie myjni z garażu, do ściągania wody są takie spore i wygodne ściągaczki do podłogi... Czy zatem jakiś symboliczny spadek 2 lub max 3 cm zaczynając 1metr od ściany wystarczy? To i tak będzie widoczne po kafelkach na ścianie przy podłodze ;/ Co o tym myślicie? Decyzja do podjęcia szybko -> czekam z potwierdzeniem ilości styropianu do wyceny/ zamówienia. Proszę o sugestie.


Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## aiki

ustaw odpływ wzdłuż garażu po środku

----------


## karster

> ustaw odpływ wzdłuż garażu po środku


Oczywiście jest to opcja, ale:
- zmniejszy spadek o połowę ale nadal on musi jednak jakiś być
- wolę mieć go przy bramie, jakoś tak mi lepiej to w głowie pasuje (np gdyby wężem chciał podłogę spłukać to przypadkiem na już umytą część podłogi nie będziesz sobie chlapał).

Pytanie bardziej powinno brzmieć, jaki minimalny spadek zachować aby "jakoś" woda spływała. Fizyki się nie oszuka i woda nawet na spadku 0,5 czy 0,1% (5 czy 1mm/metr) zawsze spłynie ale w innym czasie. 

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## hektor80

> Oczywiście jest to opcja, ale:
> - zmniejszy spadek o połowę ale nadal on musi jednak jakiś być
> - wolę mieć go przy bramie, jakoś tak mi lepiej to w głowie pasuje (np gdyby wężem chciał podłogę spłukać to przypadkiem na już umytą część podłogi nie będziesz sobie chlapał).
> 
> Pytanie bardziej powinno brzmieć, jaki minimalny spadek zachować aby "jakoś" woda spływała. Fizyki się nie oszuka i woda nawet na spadku 0,5 czy 0,1% (5 czy 1mm/metr) zawsze spłynie ale w innym czasie. 
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> Karol


Weź pod uwagę fakt że jak będziesz miał odpływ w świetle bramy to moment go zapchasz syfem z opon. Właśnie z tego powodu mam wzdłuż.

----------


## Doli.

Gratuluję samobudowania!  :smile:  39 stron to bardzo dużo, ale postaram się trochę nadgonić  :smile: 

1) Była ostatnio gdzieś dyskusja. Jadni mówią, że przed, drudzy, że po. U nas są przed. Przestawiać ich nie mam zamiaru, więc mogą być zalane w wylewce, a i chyba z instrukcji samych stelaży wychodzi, że mają być kotwione do stabilnego gruntu, a wylewka na styropianie do takowych nie należy.
4) U nas hydraulik mówił, że rura z odpowietrzeniem ma być 110. Takie też mamy średnice pionów.
5) To jest u mnie też temat niezgłębiony - chętnie się dowiem.

----------


## annatulipanna

No to i ja się przywitam  :bye: 
Coś się dzisiaj kręcimy po tych samych dziennikach  :wink: 
Ambitny projekt sobie wziąłeś, na samodzielne budowanie.
Gratuluję ogromnie. Wszystko bardzo starannie wygląda. 
Wrócę do murłaty, o której wspomniałeś u mnie w dzienniku.
Rozumiem, że taki efekt ocieplenia możesz uzyskać??



Między styropianem elewacyjnym, a murłatą będziesz dawał izolację? Od góry murłaty również? Problemem jest tylko przestrzeń między ścianką wewnętrzną a murłatą (2 cm). Jeśli masz możliwość dostać się tam pistoletem z pianką, to psiknij, dla świętego spokoju, albo wciśnij wełnę. Ale te 2 cm, chyba wielkiej różnicy nie zrobią. Ważne, żebyś z pozostałych stron dopilnował ocieplenia.

Fajnie byłoby uzyskać taki efekt ocieplenia murłaty:

----------


## ggdh

Ja bym nie wypełniał przestrzeni między murłatą a ścianką wewnętrzną, ale dał punktowo, aby podeprzeć ową ściankę. Nie sobie drewienko poodycha - piana z puchy to jednak nie otwartokomórkowa z agregatu. 

Co do ocieplenia to u mnie łatwiej, bo murłata zlicowana do zewnątrz i tylko ocieplenie od środka 10cm dałem (lub 6 tam, gdzie murłata była dosunięta do środka, żeby zniwelować krzywe ściany  :wink:  ). Te 1-2cm szczeliny zostawiałem, już nie pamiętam kto mi tak doradził, ale gadał z sensem.

----------


## Regius

*Karol*, pamiętasz może jaką papę dawałeś na deskowanie (producent, typ, grubość, rodzaj osnowy)?

----------


## karster

Tak, pamiętam ale dane już poszukaj w sieci. 
"Lemar membrana xs" nazwa może mylić  :wink:  cieśla mówił, że to bardzo dobra papa, szwagier sie budował i kasy nie żałował a też ma tą samą - to tez tak nieco sugerowało, że powinna być dobra  :big lol: 

PS. Skoru już tu jestem, update na razie nie ma, czekam na styropian... montuje stelaże wc.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## Regius

> Tak, pamiętam ale dane już poszukaj w sieci. 
> "Lemar membrana xs" nazwa może mylić  cieśla mówił, że to bardzo dobra papa, szwagier sie budował i kasy nie żałował a też ma tą samą - to tez tak nieco sugerowało, że powinna być dobra


Dzięki za błyskawiczną odpowiedź

----------


## pstawik

Karol, gratuluję samozaparcia i efektów!!!
Jestem na etapie projektowania wentylacji mechanicznej i mam podobną sytuację jak Ty: chodzi o wentylację schowka pod schodami. Ty chcesz tam dać went. grawitacyjną, ale powiedz mi jak planujesz "zasilać" to pomieszczenie powietrzem? Jak będzie brało powietrze z domu gdzie jest WM, to nie będzie zrównoważonej wymiany powietrza, bo przez went. grawitacyjną powietrze będzie bardzo uciekać jeśli będzie nadciśnienie. Jeśli będzie podciśnienie, to zrobi się ciąg wsteczny i będziesz zasysać powietrze z zewnątrz i wtedy idea WM traci sens. Nie myślałeś, żeby dać tam mały nawiew?

----------


## karster

Dzięki  :smile: 

Zasilenie albo zostanie na zasadzie wymiany powietrza w czasie otwierania drzwi (drzwi szczelne) albo dam tam mały nawiew w podłodze, np 1x75mm (na podobnej zasadzie jak powietrze do kominka.

Kupiłem wczoraj kilka ksztaltek wentylacyjnych 125 (no i lwią częśc instalacji wm). Pokombinuję niedługo. Zamierzałem wentylacje grawitacyjną tego pomieszczenia zrobić z rur wentylacyjnych plastikowych. Boję sie, czy to zgodne z jakimiś tam przepisami? Tak samo musze zrobic wg garazu i kotłowni (pc). Akurat w zasadzie to kilka mb rury pionowo przez strop i dach.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## pstawik

Jeśli chodzi o garaż i kotłownię, to nie ma problemu. Np. w garażu ja planuję przy bramie na dole jakiś nawiew, a grawitacyjny wyciąg po przekątnej, żeby obieg powietrza był na jak największej przestrzeni. 
Pod schodami może za bardzo kombinujesz? Czy nie prościej dać tam nawiew z WM i nie robić szczelnych drzwi? Powietrze Ci przejdzie przez drzwi i pójdzie do wywiewu w kuchni albo w innym pomieszczeniu. Nie będziesz musiał kombinować z nawiewaniem powietrza, zapewnieniem szczelnych drzwi itp. Kanał grawitacyjny do wywiewu też byłby zbędny. Jedyny koszt to podciągnąć jakiś mały przewód pe-flex z fi 63mm, albo dać fi 75mm i jakiś przepustnico-tłumik (termokontrol ma takie coś w ofercie). Czekam na relację z wykonywania WM  :wink:

----------


## annatulipanna

*Karster*, a co planujesz trzymać w tym schowku pod schodami??
U mnie to będzie jakiś składzik, graciarnia  :wink: 
Dlatego nie robię tam żadnej wentylacji. Gdyby tam była spiżarka, czy garderoba, to bym kombinowała. Ale w moim przypadku, szkoda zachodu.

----------


## pstawik

*annatulipanna* , a w Twój schowek będzie ogrzewany? Jeśli nie, to podejrzewam problem z wilgocią i grzybem; nawet jeśli będzie to graciarnia. Wg mnie brak jakiejkolwiek wentylacji, to błąd.

----------


## karster

Słoiki, kilo tudzież 20 ziemniaków i dwa marchwi. Do tego miotły, mopy itd itp. Podloga bez styropianu. Chcę aby tam bylo np max 18'C lub mniej ale lodowki z tego nie robię. 

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## annatulipanna

*pstawik*, schowek jest ogrzewany. Wykonawcy płyty, nie zgodzili się na pominięcie kabli w tym pomieszczeniu, ponieważ znajduje się przy zewnętrznej krawędzi płyty. Jedynie spiżarkę, znajdującą się wewnątrz budynku, mam bez ogrzewania. 
Ja się grzyba nie boję  :wink:  Mieszkam w 20-letnim domu, bez izolacji, praktycznie bez wentylacji (komin w kuchni i w łazienkach) i o dziwo nie mamy grzyba, chociaż komfortu też brakuje  :wink:  Mam garderobę i składziko-spiżarkę bez ogrzewania i wentylacji (niestety) i nic się tam nie dzieję. Ale już się cieszę, na moje nowe garderoby i inne pomieszczenia z dopływem świeżego powietrza, w nowym domu  :smile:

----------


## karster

Zobaczymy jak będzie w przyszłości, może sobie zbuduję jakiś tani dodatkowy rekuperator dla kotłowni/ garażu i owej spiżarni. Tyle, że o ile kotłownie i garaż chcę grzać to spiżarni wręcz przeciwnie (ale powtarzam, nie chcę jej jakoś szczególnie chłodzić bo będę miał w domu taki luksus jak lodówka i to mi wystarczy  :wink:  )

Tak z innej brożki, kupiłem odpływ liniowy ścienny, mexen,  (o taki dokładnie) Instrukcja jest w kartoniku od klasycznego przez co jakoś nie czuję się na siłach co i jak zamocować, doradzi ktoś coś?


Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## annatulipanna

Hehe. Ile ja się naczytałam o odpływach i nakombinowałam, co kupić, żeby upchnąć w naszej płycie. Ściennego nie brałam pod uwagę, bo nie chciałam wkuwać się w ścianę 12 cm, między łazienką a sypialnią. No i wydaje mi się, że jednak odbiór wody jest znacznie mniejszy, niż w podłogowym, bo tylko jednym rantem, pod rusztem, woda wpływa do odpływu. W podłogowym masz szczelinę wokół całego rusztu do dyspozycji. Nie mniej jednak, zerknęłam na Twój odpływ i przepustowość ma ok  :wink: 
Mnie się zdaje, że ta instrukcja od podłogowego odpływu, może być ok, tylko do zastosowania w ścianie  :wink: 
Wkuwasz się w ścianę, na głębokość odpływu. Musisz uwzględnić wystające ranty odpływu i grubość kołnierza uszczelniającego (komplikują, niekiedy, ułożenie płytek ściennych pionowo w dół, bo pogrubiają ścianę wokół odpływu). A reszta, jak w klasycznym odpływie. Ustawiasz, regulujesz nóżki, wlewasz wodę, po podłączeniu do kanalizy, celem sprawdzenia szczelności. Jak jest ok, zalewasz betonem. Po wyschnięciu grunt, folia w płynie, kołnierz uszczelniający, wklejony w folię, no i płytki.
Prościzna, nie?  :wink: 
Jak dobrze mieć to za sobą  :smile: 
Powodzenia!

----------


## Daniellos_

Odpływ fajny. Sam drugi raz bym taki wybrał. A instrukcja?? Przecież faceci ich nie używają  :big lol:

----------


## karster

Działam z instalacjami, wolno idzie no ale zawsze jakiś kroczek do przodu.

Kilka fotek na szybko i spadam do pracy. Fotki, jakieś zakupy (do łazienki/ alarm/ WM, styropian):




















Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## Doli.

Widzę, że rury spiro masz już zapięte obejmami, a nie są w otulinie. Masz zamiar je pakować w wełnę taką jak poniżej?

----------


## karster

Kupiem dwa walki fajnej wełny samoprzylepnej i chyba za dużo... 
Ocieplał będę tylko to co w strefie zimnej (na strychu). Pionów w zabudowach gk nie zamierzam (bo po co? Chyba, że jakaś magia się wtedy dzieje i jest ciszej). Rury od rozdzielaczy mają temperaturę pomieszczeń (wyciąg) lub zbliżoną (nawiew) stąd wg mnie pod tym względem nie ma powodów by je ocieplać. Mylę się?


Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## Doli.

U mnie całe spiro jest ocieplone. Nawet piony. Nie potrafię podać co będzie jak nie będą ocieplone. Po prostu zwróciłam uwagę, że u mnie są.

----------


## pstawik

Karol i jak w końcu rozłożyłeś kanały w pomieszczeniach z podziałem na wywiew/nawiew? Będziesz miał po jednej skrzynce rozdzielczej nawiew i wywiew na każdym piętrze (czyli w sumie 4 skrzynki rozdzielcze)?

----------


## karster

Tak, 4 skrzynki + 4 przepustnice. Uważam, ze to bezpieczne rozwiązanie.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## karster

Działam mozolnie, do przodu. Tata eksploatuje moją przecinarkę do styropianu, czasami do tego pobawi się wyrzynarką z nieco dłuższym brzeszczotem do metalu  - układa styropianowe puzle. 

Ja pozaciskałem kształtki na rurkach pex, pozgrzewałem sporo rurek PP (stabilizowane) i "już" mam górną łazienkę skończoną a nawet najgorszy element dolnej również wykonany (zestaw podtynkowy). 

Pozdrawiam 
Karol

PS. Ahh, no tak, fotki:

----------


## karster

Tata chyba sds za mocno przycisnął gdy to akurat wykuwał osobiście i...



Na drugiej stronie jest lola na 10-15cm  :sad: (((

----------


## Kamil_

Mnie cały czas zastanawia czemu nie robiłeś tego przed tynkami  :sad: 
I tak mało strat masz  :smile:

----------


## Daniellos_

Super wygląda. Nabiera to kształtów.

Ja montując baterie podtynkowe w silce też się przebiłem do sypialni  :smile:

----------


## karster

Jak to na budowie u samoroba, flaki z olejem, ślimaczy się na maksa  :sad: 
Zaczynam kończyć styropian (a przynajmniej zbliżam się do końca jego układania). Zostało dokończyć kotłownie (ledwo zaczęta) + cały garaż (którego najbardziej się boje bo mam styropian EPS 150 twardy jak cholera a chudziak jest tylko chudziakiem...) + wiatrołap. 

Kupiłem wszystko co potrzeba do podłogówki (100% pokrycia w domu), rozdzielacze 12obwodowe x2 sztuki nierdzewne z Kan-Therm. Będę je podłączał PP-R 32. Przekroje całkiem sensowne więc powinno być OK. Nie kupiłem żadnych grup pompowych. Nie wiem czy są potrzebne.

Nie pasuje mi to, że w rozdzielaczu zasilanie jest na dole a powrót u góry (wydaje mi się, że większość ma odwrotnie). Poza tym pasowało by mi odwrócić zasilanie w jednym z nich z lewej na prawą a wtedy odpowietrzniki będą chyba w kiepskim miejscu.

Sprawdzałem szczelność instalacji CWU, na początku podłączyłem ją po prostu wężem ogrodowym do sieci (2,5 Bar) później zamknąłem zawór i tak zostawiłem na kilka dni. Ciśnienie spadło - niedokręcone 3 korki do próby ciśnieniowej. Później dobiłem kompresorkiem do 6Bar i chociaż ciśnienie praktycznie stało w miejscu (bo faktycznie minimalnie spadało w czasie wielu godzin) to znalazłem wyciek na gwincie przy baterii podtynkowej. Wyciek polega na pojawianiu się pojedynczej kropelki wody. Wg ciśnienia próba zaje się jest zaliczona a wg tej kropelki nie koniecznie  :sad:  Nie wiem co z tym zrobić bo już kawałek zatynkowałem klejem gipsowym a poza tym to jest PEX zaciskany i rozebranie tego oznacza niszczenie kilku złączek  :sad: 

PS. Coś fotki po zmniejszeniu straciły na ostrości no ale żeby nikomu już się strona nie ładowała wieków wrzucam zmniejszone. Jakieś uwagi/ pytania co do treści?


















Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## hektor80

> Nie pasuje mi to, że w rozdzielaczu zasilanie jest na dole a powrót u góry (wydaje mi się, że większość ma odwrotnie). Poza tym pasowało by mi odwrócić zasilanie w jednym z nich z lewej na prawą a wtedy odpowietrzniki będą chyba w kiepskim miejscu.


mi też to nie pasowało dlatego to zmieniłem i zasilanie mam na górze tak jak większość rozdzielaczy...

----------


## karster

> Mnie cały czas zastanawia czemu nie robiłeś tego przed tynkami 
> I tak mało strat masz


Czy ja przypadkiem już tego nie pisałem, może nawet więcej niż raz  :wink:  Przyjrzyj się na jakiej wysokości względem chudziaka są rurki (leżą na styropianie 8cm/ 12cm lub są zatopione w wyciętym rowku w styro 12cm).  To jest podstawowy powód dlaczego robię to dopiero teraz. Gdybym wiedział z doświadczenia, że zgrzewka praktycznie nie ma szans być nieszczelna (w/w próba to potwierdziła) to wystawił bym przed tynkami 10 cm rurki ze ściany i dopiero na końcu dogrzewał resztę. Ponadto nie wiedziałem jakie baterie ostatecznie wybiorę ani jak je montować. Jak życie pokazało, przy bateriach może być sporo gwintów (zwłaszcza jak ma się dwie obok siebie podtynkowe) a tam są miejsca na ewentualne nieszczelności. 

PS. Nie wiem skąd ta nieszczelność, używałem sznura (fajna sprawa), pakuły+pasta czy taśma teflonowa leżały w kartonie... Na sznurek fajnie się  robi (drogie to gówno bo 50zł zapłaciłem za średni pojemnik ale pewnie dla kilku sąsiadów jej wystarczy...)

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## karster

> mi też to nie pasowało dlatego to zmieniłem i zasilanie mam na górze tak jak większość rozdzielaczy...


A też może odwracałeś przyłącza z lewej na prawą? Jak przełożę ten calowy korek na miejsce zaworów i vice versa to przy samym zasilaniu/ powrocie przypadnie odpowietrznik (a czuję, że nie bez powodu jest on na końcu belki względem podejścia). Z drugiej strony, obracając po prostu belkę o 180' nie będę widział naklejek z kan'a a to tak jakby znaczek mercedesa na masce  :big grin:  (gdyby ktoś zakwestionował to, że kan to żaden mercedes do dodam, że dla mnie dobra skoda nie jest zła  :big grin:  ).

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## hektor80

odwracałem ale pozbyłem się znaczka  :wink:

----------


## karster

Zdążyłem zadzwonić do Kana i zapytać, można spokojnie korek zamienic (powinien być w najwyższym miejscu ale belki i tak są w poziomie więc nie ma to znaczenia).
Ułożenie belek zasilanie pod powrotem wynika stąd, ze te z nierdzewki są na rynek niemiecki a tam przyjęło się odwrotnie niz u nas. Mosiężne są na rynek polski i kolejność belek mają po naszemu.
Najgorsze jest to, ze wg ich kalkulatorów powinienem podłączyc rozdzielacze pp63 dla poddasza oraz pp50 dla parteru. Przecież to jest chore. Czym je podłączałeś?

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## hektor80

też dzwoniłem w tej sprawie do Kan'a żeby to potwierdzić. Mam je podłączone miedzią 28

----------


## karster

Noom, widziałem tą miedź, 28 to w środku 26 mm a masz jakby nie patrzeć mniej sekcji. Może i faktycznie te PP32 będzie za mało  :sad:  PP32 ma w środku ok 25 mm

Przykład realizacji pewnej firmy:

----------


## hektor80

dziwnie wygląda ten odpowietrznik przy zasilaniu.. nawet się w sumie nie zastanawiałem nad takim sposobem montażu. Odwróciłem i po sprawie. Wolę go jednak mieć na końcu belki, z lekkim spadkiem w kierunku zaworów. Bardzo ładnie się wszystko odpowietrzyło

----------


## rafhi

Karster a tak spytam logistycznie ile ci zajęło rozkładanie przewodów do reku ? Koniec końcu robiłeś projekt ? Bo mi proponuje firma zrobienie projektu a później na sprzęcie mi obetną - tylko problem jest taki że wszystko będzie na ich sprzęcie i asortymencie. A jaki mniej więcej koszt tych rozdzielaczy, rurek, mufek itp ? 
Ze zdjęć wnioskuje że dawałeś rurki fi 50 czy fi 75 ? Bo nie mogę się połapać czy później dawałeś 8 cm styro eps 80 ?

----------


## walec7_7

Fajnie to wygląda u Ciebie  :smile:  Idzie powoli ale ważne że do przodu  :big tongue:  

A ja mam pytanie odnośnie instalacji elektrycznej, pamiętam że robiłeś kabel do okapu z 3 fazy od płyty. Pisałeś że drugi raz byś tego nie robił, można wiedzieć czemu?  :smile:

----------


## karster

Styro na stropie 8cm, flexy 75mm. Graty w większości mk_wentylacja czy jakos tak (+ wentylacja24 +  peflex/termokontrol). Kazdy z nich miał coś czego inny nie posiadał. Koszt na mój dom jak dotąd miedzy 4 a 5 tys. Sporo kosztują spiro, ksztaltki idą no ale robota solidna. Nie skrecałem rur wkrętami ani nie uszczelniałem dodatkowo - jedynie dwie warstwy zbrojonej tasmy alu (mi to daje 99%pewnosci). Projekt taki mocno uproszczony/ szkic robiła mi firma tqd, chciałem od nich brać wszystko ale skrzynki mi nie pasowały. Jak znalazlem na allegro te co mi pasowały to i reszte jednocześnie kupiłem. Projektu w zasadzie nie miałem = zrobiem wg informacji zdobytych w necie czy od jednego miłego instalatora z Ostrołęki.

Fajnie, że komuś się podoba moja praca  :smile: 
Nie pamiętam dlaczego nie zrobił bym drugi raz tak samo podłączenia okapu. Może chodziło mi o zabezpieczenia... do okapu to i b6 jest za dużo wiec na pewno nie podłącze go pod potrójny b16 a kupie dwa osobne b16 dla indukcji (podwojny jest nieuzasadnienie drogi) + osobny aparat dla okapu. Nie sądzę bym miał to wykonane jakoś źle no ale jakoś mi się to gryzie więc nie myślę juz o tym.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## rafhi

Dzięki za odpowiedz. Skrzynki chyba widzę że masz z termokontrolu z poliwęglanu. Jeszcze zapytam ile masz w świetle od drzwi przewidziane ? Bo pewnie na styro dasz jeszcze z 5 cm na mixokreta + 1 -1,5 cm na panel,płytkę.

----------


## aiki

Dołóż przed samym okapem dodatkowo B6

----------


## karster

Z poliwenglanu mam tylko dwie, te w łazienkach. Nie podoba mi sie w nich to, ze są bardzo plaskie co wg mnie stawia opór powietrzu. Mufy i tak są na fi75 wiec to bez sensu robić takie plaskie skrzynki (pewnie te same odlewy są od kanałow fi 50. Na styro bedzie 7cm wylewek + ok 1-2cm okładzin. Drzwi zdaje sie mam na 208 na surowo. Odejdzie okładzina + luz na ościeżnicy.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## micbarpia

Przegladalem dzis ponownie twoj dziennik od poczatku ale nie znalazlem odp na moje pyt. Moze podpowiesz czym ostatecznie robiles dziury pod kanalize w scianach fundamentowych I jak to oceniasz z perspektywy?

----------


## sebcioc55

Siema Panie Karol!
Do rozdzielacza puść PP40, im większy przekrój tym lepiej, mniejsze opory, dla PC to ma znaczenie. Z resztą przy małych oporach pompki od CO chodzą na niższych biegach, więc większe przekroje po prau latach się pewnie zwrócą  :wink: 
Kan potwierdził to co chciałem napisać, czy góra czy dół nie ma znaczenia. Jeżeli boisz się że odpowietrznik bedzie działał nie tak to zrób w najwyższym miejscu trójnik z gwintem i wstaw tam odpowietrznik, groszowa sprawa a się ładnie odpowietrzy.

----------


## karster

micbarpia - dla prądu zostawiłem dziurę między bloczkami, dla wody była przekopana rura pod ławami (wszelkie przepusty robiłem z rur kanalizacyjnych 110 rownież sn :cool:  później łatwo się przepychało czy to węże czy przewody. Do gwc mam rownież pod ławą ale nie będę tego uzywał bo ggwc bardziej mi się zaczęło podobać. Jedyne dziury i to największe kułem pod kanalizę 160. Nie łatwa robota ale i nie super ciężka  :wink:  taka o której sie zapomina... sds, agregat od szwagra, dugie wiertło + dłuto i gotowe. Jak wiadomo gdzie co i jak to warto zrobić chociaż małe dziury miedzy bloczkami a potem ewentualnie powiększyć a jak nie ma pewnosci to jechać z robotą a później się wykuje.

Seba, dzieki Ci! Tylko mnie utwierdziłeś. Jadę dzisiaj po te pp40 tylko, niestety nie znalazłem gwintów 1" a jedynie 1i1/4 (5/4). Będę redukował na pp 32przy samym rozdzielaczu.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## micbarpia

Dzieki o to mi chodzilo. A prad do czego? Domofon czy cos jeszcze pominalem?

----------


## karster

Prąd - główne zasilanie (WLZ) + uziom. Domofon, brama zasilanie, sterowanie bramy osobnymi otworami normalnie nad chudziakiem w ścianie.

Mały update:







https://youtu.be/KBt-6dcoIO0

----------


## Kamil_

Extra to wygląda  :smile:

----------


## karster

Ja pierdole, to forum sie sypie !

Napisałem odp w tym byle jakim głównie, potem się przypadkiem skasowało i brak opcji przywrocenia bo jebane reklamy się wpierdalają. Dno, bagno i dwa metry mułu!!!

Dzięki Kamil za miłe słowo.
Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## chilli banana

wow super to wygląda  :smile: 

masz już ułożone we wszystkich pomieszczeniach?

----------


## rafhi

Karol a koniec końcu od pompy PC dajesz PP40  ? a między rozdzielaczem górnym i dolnym również taki ? 

Przy okazji zapytam ile czasowo zajeło ci rozprowadzenie podłogówki ?  Robiłeś to sam czy ktoś ci pomagał rozwijać ? Trochę się obawiam że mi urlopu nie starczy  :wink:  co też musze jakoś dopytać  tych którzy są z robotą do przodu. pozdro.

ps. projekt miałeś gotowy czy kan ci go robił w ramach zakupu materiałów ?

----------


## karster

To forum mnie rozbraja, 5 minut pisania i chuj, padło, brak opcji przywrócenia tekstu. Ktoc kuzwa nad tym pracuje so uja waclawa?! Nie da sie z tego korzystac. Bagno smierdzące.

Ps. Tam jest filmik, posluchaj co na nim mowie a się podladujesz pozytywnie skoro boisz sie o czasochlonnosc.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## micbarpia

Wyglada to conajmniej tak samo dobrze jak na ulotkach reklamowych firm specjalizujacych sie w tym wiwc gratulacje.... a co do forum z dnia na dzien coraz gorzej. Jest gdzies przynajmniej info czemu I do kiedy bo nie znalazlem? Widac demobilizacje samorobow do pisania na forum w takich warunkach

----------


## rafhi

> To forum mnie rozbraja, 5 minut pisania i chuj, padło, brak opcji przywrócenia tekstu. Ktoc kuzwa nad tym pracuje so uja waclawa?! Nie da sie z tego korzystac. Bagno smierdzące.
> 
> Ps. Tam jest filmik, posluchaj co na nim mowie a się podladujesz pozytywnie skoro boisz sie o czasochlonnosc.
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> Karol


Rzeczywiście pozytywniej w głowie  :wink:  musze tylko jakiś rozwijak załatwić i drugą osobę do pomocy heh

----------


## chilli banana

nie widziałam, że tam jest filmik - naprawdę fajnie to wygląda  :smile: 
szybko się uwinęliście  :yes: 
powiedz, ta taśma dylatacyjna daje radę, tak?
ile spinek trzeba mniej więcej liczyć na mb rurek?

----------


## karster

Filmik byłby w znacznikach ale nie ma ich dostępnych w opcjach odpowiedzi...

Ile spinek? Ja kupiłem 5000 i chyba wystarczy na styk lub braknie 250-500 sztuk. Te rurki lubią więcej spinek bo są elastyczne. Dylatacja 8mm nie wiem czy daje rade  :tongue:  mi sie nie podoba (zamowiłem tą żółtą a białą przysłali, dobrze, że chociaż 8mm + folia).

Ktoś wcześniej pytał, odpowiadam: tak, dałem pp40 do rozdzielaczy ale przy samych zaworach jest redukcja na pp32 +gwin 1".

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## chilli banana

> Filmik byłby w znacznikach ale nie ma ich dostępnych w opcjach odpowiedzi...
> 
> Ile spinek? Ja kupiłem 5000 i chyba wystarczy na styk lub braknie 250-500 sztuk. Te rurki lubią więcej spinek bo są elastyczne. Dylatacja 8mm nie wiem czy daje rade  mi sie nie podoba (zamowiłem tą żółtą a białą przysłali, dobrze, że chociaż 8mm + folia).
> 
> Ktoś wcześniej pytał, odpowiadam: tak, dałem pp40 do rozdzielaczy ale przy samych zaworach jest redukcja na pp32 +gwin 1".
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> Karol


dzięki Karol, wydawało mi się na filmiku, że nie jesteś do końca zadowolony z tej taśmy, ale nie mogłam zrozumieć co mówisz

----------


## karster

Chodzi o to, ze wolałbym dac styropian 1-2cm zamaiast pianki ale nie znalazłem informacji czy tak można, jakie są za a jakie przeciw. Chodzi mi o odcięcie chłodniejszych scian od wylewek. Na poddaszu to mało wazne ale na parterze raczej ma to już znaczenie (przy okazji, aluminiowa listwa startowa na elewacji dodatkowo pogarsza całą sytuację)
Co wiecej, nie podobają mi się narożniki po ułożeniu pianek. Nie są ostre  :tongue: 

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## chilli banana

dzięki, teraz jasne

----------


## ufbufkruf

karster żeby krawędzie w rogach były ostrę trzeba przecinać piankę. Tak jakby robić każdą ścianę od nowa.

----------


## aiki

I styk pianki zabezpieczyć taśmą aby beton nie wciskał się w róg.

----------


## walec7_7

Bardzo fajnie to wygląda  :smile:  I to efekt jednego dnia, także mega. Gratulacje  :big tongue:

----------


## karster

Ciekawe jest to, że za układanie styropianu ludzie kasują już od kilku zł za mkw a układanie rurek np 28zł/ mkw gdzie u mnie czasochłonność wychodzi zdecydowanie większa przy styropianie. Powstaje zatem pytanie, jak fachoFcy układają styropian za te 5zł?  :wink: 

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## Doli.

> Ciekawe jest to, że za układanie styropianu ludzie kasują już od kilku zł za mkw a układanie rurek np 28zł/ mkw gdzie u mnie czasochłonność wychodzi zdecydowanie większa przy styropianie. Powstaje zatem pytanie, jak fachoFcy układają styropian za te 5zł? 
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> Karol


Ja mam teorię, że za 3-5zł/m2 to rzucają pełne płyty na podłogę i ewentualnie docinają na końcu rzędu, a każdy nieregularny kształt jest zasypywany piachem. Nie sądzę też że za taką kasę podjęliby się wycinania miejsca na rury w drugiej warstwie. Inaczej to się po prostu nie opłaca.

I też uważam, ze rozkładanie styro jest bardziej pracochłonne niż rozkładanie rurki podłogówki.

----------


## karster

*Doli.*  też tak samo myślę, nie wierzę, że ktokolwiek chciał by się bawić w takie skecze ze styropianem jak u mnie gdzie czasami dawałem nawet 3 warstwy styropianu a w każdej jakaś rurka/ przewód. Poza tym, chyba nie dało by się inaczej zrobić tego styropianu u mnie jak przez jedną ekipę zarówno od styropianu jak i od wody czy odkurzacza centralnego a i nawet od elektryki bo wiele z tych instalacji była kończona dopiero gdy leżały pierwsze warstwy styropianu. 

Dzięki temu np rury do ciepłej wody leżą u mnie na 12cm grafitu przykryte kolejną warstwą 8cm styropianu (i żeby było śmiesznie również ułożone są w standardowych otulinach, tych samych w których wielu instalatorów rzuca rury prosto na chudziaka...)  Otuliny dawałem dla dosłownie pogrubienia rur by ładnie mieściły się w 4cm grubości styropianu. Czasami nie wycinałem na rury a właśnie dawałem nawet 4 warstwy styropianu bo było szybciej, wygodniej. 

PS. W tym tygodniu u mnie trochę wolniej na budowie. Obecnie praca zawodowa a do tego nie ma pośpiechu bo posadzki nie wcześniej jak 8 lipca.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## karster

Po sporej przerwie dokończyłem OP na dole (tzn je zrobiłem bo wcześniej tylko piętro było i to bez łazienki)






















cdn...

----------


## karster

Ktoś spostrzegawczy zauważy, że dolny rozdzielacz jest jakby tak za wysoko względem posadzki. Czeka mnie ostre kombinowanie by to później wykończyć tak by nie pękało, jakieś propozycje?










Łazienki są dość gęsto, zdecydowanie gęściej niż 10cm. Dolna raczej coś ok 7cm.
Instalacje napełniłem wodą (trochę to trwało) Swoją drogą bajecznie prosta sprawa - końcówka do węża ogrodowego (pełno ich u mnie się wala) na gwint 3/4 z szybkozłączem nakręcona na gwint zaworu spustowego rozdzielacza + wąż ogrodowy i po temacie  :smile:  Potem dobiłem kompresorem bo mi sieć daje ledwo ponad 2 bary. Kompresorem nabiłem 4 ale spadło sporo przez dobę bo do 3 (było gorąco). Później już tak zostało. Na dole nabiłem tylko wodą z sieci do 2.0 Bara i tak zostawiłem.
Miałem krążki 600+600+600+200 i zostało mi odpadów 5+7+11+105 mb  :smile:  Dobry wynik? Nie znam się, pierwszy raz to robiłem i jestem zadowolony.

PS. Mam taker capricorn, który już zrobił co zrobić miał - wbił 6450 spinek, wyrobił się elegancko (na początku chciałem nim rzucać po ścianach ale po pierwsze primo był za drogi a pod drugie primo szkoda tynków  :big grin:  )

cdn...

----------


## chilli banana

Elegancko  :smile: 
Jak duży masz ten dolny rozdzielacz?
Ciezko mi te rurki policzyć na telefonie  :wink: 
Jaką grubą folię dawałeś?
Trackera będziesz sprzedawać nn może?

----------


## karster

... następnego dnia po zakończeniu układania rurek zamocowałem odpływ ścienny do prysznica. Poszło nie najgorzej. Zdjęcie trochę słabe, sorki, robione tosterem:


Mam nadzieję, ze wszelkie hydroizolacje (łącznie z tym pasem/ fartuchem z zestawu) dopiero będą robione i niczego nie pominąłem?

Czekałem z osadzaniem odpływu do dnia wylewek by np nie musieć urabiać zaprawy (wiadrem od posadzkarzy sobie zabrałem) czy też po to by szef-majster wyznaczył mi poziom względem którego mam robić spadek. Zrobiłem 2cm ale majster na moją prośbę zaniżył mi całą podłogę w łazience o 0.5cm względem reszty podłóg na poddaszu (coby ewentualna woda z ewentualnego wycieku nie zdążyła wylać się na panele na pozostałych podłogach nim zdąży włączyć się alarm od zalania odcinając główny zawór wody) Czyli spadek wyszedł 1,5cm na 90cm głębokości kabiny. Powinno być nie najgorzej co? Czy właśnie za mały?

Beton brałem z kretowin:






















.

Teraz pielęgnacja. Było ciepło, szef-majster zasugerował podlewanie - ja podlałem. Podlałem to za delikatne słowo. Lałem z węża setki litrów wody. Kuźwa co za idiota  :sad:  Po fakcie wujek mi prawi, _nie lej tak dużo, to bez sensu a możesz tylko sobie zacieki zrobić na stropie_ 
... 
No i mam plamę na suficie w jadalni piętro niżej  :sad: 

Ogólnie to szkoły są dwie, ciężko wywnioskować kto ma rację w kwestii podlewać czy nie. Ja czuję, że jednak warto podlać ale nie utopić. Ja się nie śpieszę z przeprowadzką, jest lato (chociaż obecna pogoda na to nie wskazuje) i to co wlałem pewnie zdąży wyparować, zdąży prawda?

PS. Kupiłem z kan termu dylatacje (listwy + pianki). Wszystko zostało wywalone przez posadzkarzy  :sad:  Bo im się z tym ciężko pracuje, przeszkadza ponoć okropnie. Dylatacje w przejściach zrobili blachą.
PS2. Strasznie mało dawali włókien. Paczka jak na zdjęciu. Może 2 sztuki takich poszło a powinno wg instrukcji ok 21 paczek (1 paczka na 1 m3 betonu) Do tego dawali je do wody gdzie one pływały na powierzchni więc różne ich ilości się nabierały razem z wodą zarobową. 
Cement miał być 42,5 a był 32,5 i to mi nie znanej firmy (niebieskie nadruki), podobno dobry, trudno dostępny i lepszy od lafarge.

Może odpowiedzią na wszystko jest 3xC? 24zł/mkw z ich materiałem. Siatki moje (dałem wszędzie, pod lodówką/ kominkiem i w całym garażu dawałem siatek x2, w garażu wrzuciłem walające się pręty żebrowane fi8, zgięte na pół po 10mb 4sztuki czyli wyszło mi 8 prętów - mam nadzieje, że nie nabroiłem a coś tam pomogłem bo samochód prawie 2tony waży + drugi 1250kg) Dylatacje przy ścianach zrobiłem sam (materiał mój, robocizna moja - kleiłem je albo taśmami albo używałem takich z klejem do ściany, z allegro = tragedia bo klej się odklejał przez naciągniętą folię fartucha).

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## karster

> Elegancko 
> Jak duży masz ten dolny rozdzielacz?
> Ciezko mi te rurki policzyć na telefonie 
> Jaką grubą folię dawałeś?
> Trackera będziesz sprzedawać nn może?


Oba rozdzielacze 12 sekcji. 
Folia, która? Jeśli ta pod styropian na chudziaku to są tam dwie, 0,5 oraz w drugiej warstwie 0,3 wywinięta na ścianę na wysokość 20cm (grubość styropianu, nie wystawiałem więcej bo co by to zmieniło a łatwiej było mocować dylatacje). Na styropianie jest folia pod OP, niby 1mm (oj muszę ją zmierzyć bo na moje oko to ona nie ma 0,5mm). Nie dałem folii na stropie, drugim razem bym jednak nawet taką 0,2 mm lub przy dobrym nastroju 0,3mm położył - nie miał bym np teraz tego zacieku na tynku w jadalni z mojej głupoty/ niewiedzy.
Taker, jak wspomniałem wyżej, jest mi już zbędny. Dodam, że jest "dotarty", działa lepiej niż nowy (w nowym często się spinka obracała blokując taker. Strasznie to wnerwiało a najczęściej działo się to gdy zostały ostatnie dwie spinki ze sklejonego pakietu). 

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## chilli banana

> Oba rozdzielacze 12 sekcji. 
> Folia, która? Jeśli ta pod styropian na chudziaku to są tam dwie, 0,5 oraz w drugiej warstwie 0,3 wywinięta na ścianę na wysokość 20cm (grubość styropianu, nie wystawiałem więcej bo co by to zmieniło a łatwiej było mocować dylatacje). Na styropianie jest folia pod OP, niby 1mm (oj muszę ją zmierzyć bo na moje oko to ona nie ma 0,5mm). Nie dałem folii na stropie, drugim razem bym jednak nawet taką 0,2 mm lub przy dobrym nastroju 0,3mm położył - nie miał bym np teraz tego zacieku na tynku w jadalni z mojej głupoty/ niewiedzy.
> Taker, jak wspomniałem wyżej, jest mi już zbędny. Dodam, że jest "dotarty", działa lepiej niż nowy (w nowym często się spinka obracała blokując taker. Strasznie to wnerwiało a najczęściej działo się to gdy zostały ostatnie dwie spinki ze sklejonego pakietu). 
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> Karol


Chodziło mi o folie pod ogrzewanie podłogowe
Dzięki za odpowiedź
Podłogi prezentują się super moim zdaniem, zacieku szkoda, no ale nie wiedziałeś przeciez
Spadek mamy teraz podobny, może nawet ciut mniej i jest ok - jak odpływ zapchany to potrafi się trochę wylać na łazienkę, ale to wystarczy odpływ przeczyscic, bo przy zapchanym to pewnie i 5cm nie dałoby rady
Tacker właśnie czytam że zbędny - jakbyś chciał sprzedac to daj znać na PW, na telefonie nie mogę wysłać wiadomości do ciebie

----------


## karster

Dzięki za miłe słowa (co do podłóg jaki i rurek  :smile:  ) 
Zaciek na jasnym, gipsowym tynku gryzie w oczy ale to tylko tynk a nie gładź pod malowanie  :big tongue:  Jak nawet odbarwienie pozostanie to i tak będzie wszystko malowane a wcześniej przynajmniej szlifowane papierem.
Co do odpływu to trochę się go boję. Mam tam bardzo mały spadek na rurach + sporo kolanek. Na początek rurka fi40 i 3 kolanka na odcinku 40cm. Potem rura fi50 1mb i trójnik 45', za nim kolejny trójnik i dopiero kolana 2x45' w dół. Ogółem jakieś 1,5m a może 2/ max 3cm spadku na rurach. Niby nie najgorzej ale jakoś mi się to nie  podoba. Skończy się wlewaniem nitro, czy innego, mniej agresywnego dla rur PP - chyba takie ma magnaplast, środka aby przeczyścić mydliny. 

Teraz akacja dach lub kafelki w kotłowni na ścianach cobym chociaż mógł regał powiesić gdyż miałem pożar (ognia mało ale sadzy przeogromnie dużo i wszędzie) w pracy - spłonęła doszczętnie bateria li-ion od roweru elektrycznego o mocy ok 0,5kWh. Wczoraj wywiozłem z wynajmowanego lokalu 90% gratów do domu (dobrze, że mam posadzki, postawiłem wszystko na paletach). 

Wciąż nie mam dachu + okien dachowych. Do tego *poszukuję jakiegoś drewnopodobnego wykończenia deski czołowej.* Bardzo podoba mi się taka wizualizacja:


Ostatnia sprawa na teraz, również nie mam jak na razie rozeznania co do wyboru rynien (czy też ich montażu np chowając rury spustowe w styropianie - widziałem to na żywo i chyba nie jest to takie fajne).

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## annatulipanna

Hej *karster*. Widzę, że poważny etap za Tobą.  Gratuluję! Podłogówka i posadzki wyglądają bardzo estetycznie.

Co do imitacji deski czołowej, pokazywałam u siebie w dzienniku nowy produkt Galeco Decor - okucie deski czołowej:



Mnie też podoba się efekt, który przedstawiłeś na wizualizacji powyżej i zdecydowałam się jednak na prawdziwe deski czołowe, a nie imitację. Podbitkę mam drewnopodobną  :wink: 

Przy dachu czterospadowym z podbitką prostopadłą do ściany okucie deski czołowej może wyglądać dobrze.

----------


## karster

Hej  :smile:  dziękuję za miłe słowo. Wczoraj już napisałem do przedstawiciela galeco na moją okolicę w sprawie tych blach...  :wink:  nie przekonują mnie one bo to blacha i bez przetłoczenia na środku potrafi strasznie falować na słońcu. Znalazłem też jakieś wykończenie z pvc (chyba, w każdym razem tworzywo) ale już w grudniu do nich pisałem/ dzwoniłem i zapomnieli o mnie - przypomniałem się wczoraj. 
Są też blachy z rolki w kolorze złotego dębu. Trzeba by je dać do gięcia (te galeco mają wykonaną taką kieszeń na podbitkę pcv  :smile:  może ona nadaje sztywność??? )

PS. Zamowiłem z alledrogo probki "deski" elewacyjnej. Znalazłem też dwóch innych sprzedawców tego typu wykończeń. Ceny dość wysokie. Kosbud (?) Zdaje się jest po ok 150zl/mkw za system.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## Kamil_

Pięknie ta podłogówka wygląda!
Szacuneczek  :smile: 


Rozdzielacze robią wrażenie.

----------


## karster

> Pięknie ta podłogówka wygląda!
> Szacuneczek 
> 
> 
> Rozdzielacze robią wrażenie.


Podziękował  :smile:  
Nigdy na żywo nie widziałem żadnej podobnej instalacji. Wszystko to intuicja+internet. 

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## aiki

Przykryj posadzki folia malarska zaraz po polewaniu i ściągnij po 2 tygodniach. Ja tak zrobiłem i cały czas była mokra. Pewalem tylko tam gdzie folia się jakoś zwinęła. Posadzkę mam przez to niepaląca. W korytarzu będziesz miał ciepło że ho ho. Choć któryś dobieg mógł iść w otulinie.

----------


## walec7_7

Super całość wygląda  :smile:  To ogrzewanie mega Ci wyszło  :big tongue:  Teraz zalane i już wygląda jak w domu  :big tongue:  Jeśli chodzi o deskę czołową ja mam obróbkę deski z blachy w okleinie drewnopodobnej, wyginana na zamówienie, lokalnie. Możesz sobie zerknąć do mnie. Kolor Winchester, ale złoty dąb to najmniejszy problem. Wszyscy to robią.

----------


## sebcioc55

Siema, gratuluje zamknięcia kolejnego etapu, już prawie się można wprowadzać :smile: 
Plama na suficie wyschnie, ślad pewnie pozostanie ale i tak to będzie zamalowane/zagładzone - nie przejmuj się.
Co do posadzkarzy to był bład że wziąłeś z materiałem, taniej i pewniej by było jakbyś sam wszystko kupił bo na pewno na tym przycieli. Włokna powinni dawaćwg zaleceń na opakowaniu. Wrzucanie ich do wiadra z wodą jest okey. Beton 42,5 jest za mocny na taką posadzkę, też kidyś chciałem żeby z takiego robili na jednej budowie ale zdecydowanie nie chcieli, tłumaczyli mi czemu i wydawało mi się to sensowne jednak nie pamiętam dokładnie. Z dylatacjami no to trochę głupio że wyrzucili te Twoje, tzn zalezy jakie one były, ja miałem wszędzie przyklejone taśmą do ścian, wtedy nie wpada za nie beton,a właśnie to im przeszkadza i wolą sami je kłaść. Dylatacje nacinane są okey, bo właśnie tam posadzka może pęknąć i nie muszę być po całej wysokosci oddzielone taśmami/piankami.
Wazne że masz zrobione, jeżeli jeszcze jest równo to gitara, odhacz ten etap i jedź dalej  :smile: 
aha i odpływ 1,5cm na metrze wystarczy pod prysznicem, kołnierz się wkleja w momencie smarowania folią w płynie.

----------


## karster

Ano wiem, że przycieli na materiale. Trudno. Posadzki są ładne. Prosta ekipa ale robią ogólnie dobrze tyle, że bez "wodotrysków". O dolatacje chodziło mi te w przejsciach/ w drzwiach. Tam miałem z kana wkładając się z samoprzylepnej listwy z tworzywa z nacięciami dla rurek + grubej na 1cm niebieskiej pianki, którą wkłada się w tą listwę. I to mi powywalali a nie jest to tanie(mam parę metrow bieżących na sprzedaż...). Zamiast tego są nacięcia.

PS. Gdybym miał ten cholerny dach (tzn krycie dachówką) to robił bym już pomału stelaże do kartongipsu a potem wełnę (jak posadzka chwilę przeschnie) a tak czytam instrukcję jak kłaśc alegrę9 koramic'a. Powoli nabieram wiary w to, że dam radę ją położyć. Ma ktoś coś fajnego do pokazania/napisania w sprawie układania dachówki + obrobek blacharskich (mam 1 komin) to poproszę.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## Kamil_

karster, a nie myślałeś, aby poddasze zamiast wełny owalić pianą?
Ja powoli się do tego przekonuje, firma wpadnie 1 dzień zrobi na gotowca, a z wełną będę się pierdzielił pewnie z 2 tyg.
Dodatkowo czytałem dużo i ta piana nie taka zła jak ją malują  :smile:

----------


## micbarpia

Karster nie bede oryginalny ale lukaszbudowlaniec nagral odcinek o dachowce I obrobce komina gchyba tez) I tynkowaniu komina ( mize nawet 2 odcinki), nie zaszkodzi poszukac tam odp na pytania

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

> karster, a nie myślałeś, aby poddasze zamiast wełny owalić pianą?
> Ja powoli się do tego przekonuje, firma wpadnie 1 dzień zrobi na gotowca, a z wełną będę się pierdzielił pewnie z 2 tyg.
> Dodatkowo czytałem dużo i ta piana nie taka zła jak ją malują


Nam też to ostatnio chodziło po głowie, ale cena jest dwukrotnie wyższa, więc chyba zostaniemy przy wełnie jednak.

----------


## karster

A mi nie tyle już chodzi o cenę bo ta jest czasami nawet nizsza niż dobra wełna + robocizna. U mnie szacowałem wełna rocwoll 2x15 vs piana 25cm i wyszło 5tys zl dopłaty do piany. Za te 5k chyba mało kto chciałby mi tą wełnę położyć.

Minusy jakie widzę piany:
1) gówno prawda, że nie palna (co najwyżej niepodtrzymująca ognia ale o to już drewno więźby zadba by ogień był podtrzymany a piana da cudowny, toksyczny, czarny dym)
2) estetyka (Kamil, Ciebie to tyczy szczególnie, podobnie jak mnie) strasznie nie podoba mi się nierowna powierzchnia po pianowaniu. Gdyby to w standardzie było rownane to jeszcze.
3) jeden z najważniejszych powodów - deski + papa + piana na deskowaniu = koniec spania spokojnego i zmartwienia o wilgoć w drewnie.
4) to nie jest tak, że piany nie da się spierdzielić (da się) a jej poźniejsza wymiana/ utylizacja to dopiero koszt.

Oczywiście osoby, które z uporem maniaka głoszą herezje jakoby 20-25 cm piany to 40 wełny należy omijać. Piana ma gorszą lambdę niż wełna (mowa o ok a nie zk).

Nie powiem, że piana mnie nie kusi bo chciałbym ale po prostu się jej za bardzo boję. Dochodzi jeszcze kwestia robali (głownie spuszczeli, które regularnie widuję na stropie - mam je w jednej jętce i oby nigdzie więcej) jak i większych zyjątek typu kuna. Mam deskowanie + papę więc kuny mniej się boję. 
Piana również kusi w nadziei na niższe temperatury poddasza latem. Stąd chodzi mi po głowie wersja mieszana - piana do wysokości krokwi (rowno scięta) + 15 cm dobrej wełny).

Pozdrawiam
Karol
2)

----------


## sebcioc55

W Twoim przypadku minus nr 3 powinien wykluczyć pianę, chyba że byś dawał OSB. Jak opryskasz pianą deski to jestem pewien że po prau latach będą przegnite, bo drewno w takich warunkach jak u Ciebie schnie pare lat mając wentylację!, a bez...... Układanie wełny wcale nie jest takie straszne, kup dobrą wełnę, sztywną o dobrych parametrach a będzie się fajnie układać.
p.s. zabieraj się za dach póki pogoda dobra  :smile:  o obróbki będziesz się martwił w trakcie. Alegra 9 dużo wybacza, dasz radę bez problemu  :cool:

----------


## karster

Seba, jak zawsze pozytywnie potrwfisz zmotywować  :smile:  

Dwa pytanka,
1) jaka to dobra wełna?
2) obróbki obróbkami ale kosze muszę zrobić od razu...

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## annatulipanna

> Nam też to ostatnio chodziło po głowie, ale cena jest dwukrotnie wyższa, więc chyba zostaniemy przy wełnie jednak.


Naprawdę cena wychodzi Wam dwukrotnie wyższa?? Masakra. Oczywiście, porównując koszt piany, do wełny, którą sami planujecie układać, piana wychodzi drogo. Ale sama robocizna przy wełnie jest 2 x liczona, a gdzie jeszcze do tego materiał?? Jaką macie cenę za układanie wełny??

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

> Naprawdę cena wychodzi Wam dwukrotnie wyższa?? Masakra. Oczywiście, porównując koszt piany, do wełny, którą sami planujecie układać, piana wychodzi drogo. Ale sama robocizna przy wełnie jest 2 x liczona, a gdzie jeszcze do tego materiał?? Jaką macie cenę za układanie wełny??


Nie przypominam sobie, żebyśmy zbierali takie oferty, bo od początku chcemy układać ją sami.
Problem też jest nie tyle z pianą, tylko z marną i pewnie jeszcze mokrą więźbą - musielibyśmy pewnie ze dwa lata poczekać, żeby wyschła do takiego stopnia, żebyśmy mogli bezpiecznie pianę je zaklajstrować.

----------


## aiki

> Seba, jak zawsze pozytywnie potrwfisz zmotywować  
> 
> Dwa pytanka,
> 1) jaka to dobra wełna?
> 
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> Karol


Isover lub ursa lambda 35 lub lepiej.

----------


## Kamil_

Z tym dwa razy drożej to bym nie przesadzał.
Doliczając robotę nawet swoją i czas to piana to jeden z lepszych wyborów.
Sam byłem przeciwnikiem, ale pytając znajomych i ogólnie bywając na targach budowlanych to przekonują mnie.

Ciekawe jak ta wełna będzie wyglądała za 5-10 lat, najlepiej zrobić badanie termoizolacyjności teraz i za parę lat - będzie wiadomo co i jak.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Gdzieś ostatnio widziałem zdjecie jak wygląda taka piana po kilku latach. Wiezba zaczęła wysychac o przy krokwiach były centymetrowe szczeliny.

----------


## surgi22

To może daj styro ? ( pogodzisz wełnę z pianą ).

----------


## annatulipanna

> Nie przypominam sobie, żebyśmy zbierali takie oferty, bo od początku chcemy układać ją sami.
> Problem też jest nie tyle z pianą, tylko z marną i pewnie jeszcze mokrą więźbą - musielibyśmy pewnie ze dwa lata poczekać, żeby wyschła do takiego stopnia, żebyśmy mogli bezpiecznie pianę je zaklajstrować.


No to faktycznie nie ma co porównywać cen. Samorobom zawsze taniej wyjdzie wełna  :wink:  Wilgotność więźby możesz sprawdzić najprostszym miernikiem. Mi powiedzieli, że jeśli wilgotność będzie ok 20%, to jest spoko. U mnie wilgotność wynosiła kilkanaście %. Piana OK jest paroprzepuszczalna. Więźba nie zgnije. 


Co innego w przypadku *karstera*, który ma deskowanie i papę. Tutaj aplikacja piany OK jest wykluczona. Na pełne deskowanie stosuje się pianę ZK, ale w związku z brakiem paroprzepuszczalności, deski muszą być odpowiednio przygotowane, a to również podnosi znacznie koszty. 

Także *karster*, w Twoim przypadku najlepsza będzie wełna  :wink:  albo styropian...

----------


## Regius

Karol, przepraszam, że w Twoim dzienniku, ale powyższe wpisy troszkę mnie zaintrygowały.




> To może daj styro ? ( pogodzisz wełnę z pianą ).





> Także *karster*, w Twoim przypadku najlepsza będzie wełna  albo styropian...


Powiedzcie coś więcej o tym styropianie ... do tej pory żyłem w nieświadomości i nie zdawałem sobie sprawy, że używa się styropianu do izolacji dachów / poddaszy.

----------


## surgi22

Ja mam ocieplone poddasze nieużytkowe 15cm między krokwiami oraz 12 cm poniżej krokwi ( w sumie 27 grafitowego styro  ).

----------


## karster

Też się go boję, za mało powszechny jest styropian na dachu, ciężko uzyskać opinię. 

Masz jakieś szczególe zabezpieczenie przed gryzoniami? 

PS. Kupując styropian na posadzki pod OP pani ze styronetu powiedziała, ze nie moze to byc grafit bo ten kurczy się mocno od temperatury (nie wspomnę jaka niska jest ta temperatura w op), dlatego mam dwie warstwy 12grafitu 80 + 8bialej 100.

Na dachu jest jednak gorąco.
Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## aiki

Kurczy się jak każdy inny tylko na słońcu nagrzewa sie dużo bardziej od białego.

----------


## rafhi

> ...
> 
> 
> PS. Kupiłem z kan termu dylatacje (listwy + pianki). Wszystko zostało wywalone przez posadzkarzy  Bo im się z tym ciężko pracuje, przeszkadza ponoć okropnie. Dylatacje w przejściach zrobili blachą.
> PS2. Strasznie mało dawali włókien. Paczka jak na zdjęciu. Może 2 sztuki takich poszło a powinno wg instrukcji ok 21 paczek (1 paczka na 1 m3 betonu) Do tego dawali je do wody gdzie one pływały na powierzchni więc różne ich ilości się nabierały razem z wodą zarobową. 
> Cement miał być 42,5 a był 32,5 i to mi nie znanej firmy (niebieskie nadruki), podobno dobry, trudno dostępny i lepszy od lafarge.
> 
> Może odpowiedzią na wszystko jest 3xC? 24zł/mkw z ich materiałem. Siatki moje (dałem wszędzie, pod lodówką/ kominkiem i w całym garażu dawałem siatek x2, w garażu wrzuciłem walające się pręty żebrowane fi8, zgięte na pół po 10mb 4sztuki czyli wyszło mi 8 prętów - mam nadzieje, że nie nabroiłem a coś tam pomogłem bo samochód prawie 2tony waży + drugi 1250kg) Dylatacje przy ścianach zrobiłem sam (materiał mój, robocizna moja - kleiłem je albo taśmami albo używałem takich z klejem do ściany, z allegro = tragedia bo klej się odklejał przez naciągniętą folię fartucha).
> 
> ...


Hej Karol wracając do powyższego postu - wydaje mi się że ten 32,5 to Cemex niebieski - u mnie też ma taki być i na posadzki i na tynki - polecały ekipy.
U mnie posadzkarze dylatacje sami położa to i nie będą zrywać  :wink: 

A co włókna mam kupić 5 kg i to niby starczy...

Generalnie myślę ,że nie masz się czym martwić to tylko posadzki  :wink:

----------


## karster

Ano już sie nie martwię  :wink:  czas dalej działać. Teraz martwię się dachówką. Byłem dziś w salonie wienerbergera w Toruniu i szok, nawet na wystawce dachówki były z odpryskami. A na placu lezała w mojej opinii przeogromna pryzma dachówki (jakieś z defektami) nie wiem ile to tirów lub całych pociągów musiało by zabrać by zmieścić. Także się boję i gdyby nie te opinie na forach o creatonie titanii to już bym ją kupił. A tak nadal dylemat  :sad: 

PS. To mógł być cemex.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## aiki

Połóż blachę.
Wygląd? Mnie się dużo ludzi pyta co to za dachówka  :smile: 
Deszczu nie słyszę - jedynie przez okno połaciowe.

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

Nie wszystkie MPZP dopuszczają, nam się marzyło, ale właśnie dlatego nie dało rady...  :sad: 

//edyta: myślałem, że mówicie o blasze na rąbek (nie doczytałem dobrze). W przypadku blachodachówki to raczej nie ma problemu.

----------


## agb

To MPZP zabraniają już nawet blachy na rąbek?  :ohmy:

----------


## Doli.

> To MPZP zabraniają już nawet blachy na rąbek?


U nas wieś ma być w stylu poniemieckim i tylko dachówka lub materiał dachówkopodobny. Mimo że wioskę dalej normalnie można blachę na rąbek kłaść. 

No ale nasza praktycznie cała wioska jest stanowiskiem archeologicznym, o czym dowiedzieliśmy się po czasie. Bo kto by tam aktualizował mapę stanowisk archeologicznych...

----------


## sebcioc55

> Połóż blachę.
> Wygląd? Mnie się dużo ludzi pyta co to za dachówka 
> Deszczu nie słyszę - jedynie przez okno połaciowe.


jest jeszcze takie cudo, cena wyjściowa ok 60zł/m^2 warte rozważenia no, instalacja banalna i dla pojedyńczego samoroba wręcz idealna.

----------


## karster

Ładna ta blacha, ciekawe jak wygląda na zywo. Na allegro znalazłem na szybko tanszą o ponad połowę, również imitacje płaskiej dachówki. https://allegro.pl/blachodachowka-pl...903600664.html

Co do rukki to cena masakra, znacznie wyższa niż ceramika a przy mojej kopercie z garazem i 2 lukarnami odpadu byłby ogrom. 

PS. Podoba mi sie płaska dachówka ale chyba nie pasuje ona na mój dom bo to bardzo klasyczna bryła budynku.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## agb

W Ruukki nie kupujesz wszystkich paneli na taką samą długość, tylko konkretne długości. Jest znacznie mniej odpadu. Do tego w stosunku do dachówki tańsze są szczytowe, gąsiory, itp.

----------


## aiki

Hej chłopaki to modułowa jest  :smile:

----------


## Marek.M

U mnie w planie zagospodarowania też jest zapis, że dach ma być "pokrycie dachówką lub materiałem dachówkopodobnym" w małym miasteczku. Żadnego uzasadnienia to nie ma, to samo nachylenie od 30 do 50 stopni.

Karster a nie myślałeś o ocieplaniu celulozą? Nadmuch w cenie zakupu z robocizną. Cena wychodzi podobnie jak ocieplanie styropianem.

----------


## karster

A możesz polecić jakiś namiar? Ogólnie myslałem i pytałem jedną sporą firmę, która również robi pianę. Facet starał się mnie odciągnąć od celulozy na rzecz piany, mówił, że w nowych domach raczej pianę kładą a celulozę w jakiś innych zastosowaniach uzywają.

PS. Rockwool mi chodził po głowie. Widziałem ten fajny film na yt, wełna sama się trzymała. Pięknie, równo.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## Marek.M

> A możesz polecić jakiś namiar? Ogólnie myslałem i pytałem jedną sporą firmę, która również robi pianę. Facet starał się mnie odciągnąć od celulozy na rzecz piany, mówił, że w nowych domach raczej pianę kładą a celulozę w jakiś innych zastosowaniach uzywają.
> 
> PS. Rockwool mi chodził po głowie. Widziałem ten fajny film na yt, wełna sama się trzymała. Pięknie, równo.
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> Karol


Ja sam namiarów nie mam. @thoreg robił celulozę https://forum.muratordom.pl/showthre...=1#post7435325 może go podpytaj co jak. Cenowo też gdzieś pisał, nawet porównanie ofert miał, ale już nie wiem gdzie.

----------


## karster

Rozważam celulozę (trochę zniechęca mnie niska lambda 039, isofloc ma niby 037 ale są to kontrowersyjne dane, jakoby są dowody na to, że to nieprawda). Do tego już dwóch różnych wykonawców pracujących na różnych materiałach (termex, isofloc i jeszcze cos) mówili, że paroizolacja niepotrzebna  :jaw drop:  
Oni zwykle robią apikację na już istniejącej zabudowie g-k wiercąc dziury w regipsie i folii  więc i tak póżniej nie ma szczelnej izolacji (no bo i tak nie potrzebna niby poza łazienkami).

Druga sprawa, zamówiłem dachówkę. Alegra 9 czarna angoba szlachetna (połysk). Chyba będzie ładna. Skopiuję treść mojego posta z innego działu, gdzie szukam pomocy (pewnie sam sobie będę musiał pomóc ale może ktoś się na mnie później już nauczy  :wink:  )

Zacząłem działać. Na dachówki czekam ale na szybko kupiłem 10 sztuk (przy okazji, chyba będą mi się podobały  :smile:  )










No i już widzę, że tak być nie może (to tylko przymiarka). Moja decyzja jest następująca:

1) odrywam tymczasowe łaty oraz podcinam ok 40 cm pierwszej kontrłaty + ostrożnie odwijam papę do góry odsłaniając deskowanie
2) Odbijam dotychczasową deskę czołową/ okapową oraz pierwsze dwie deski pełnego deskowania (będę musiał manewrować szerokościami desek/ docinać je po długości aby ok 18cm było miejsca na "deskę klinową")
3) przybijam idealnie, nowe, proste i suche deski czołowe (dwie sztuki 15cm x 4cm aby uzyskać łącznie 30cm szerokości). Deski przybijam tak by wystawały nad krokwią (i teraz nie wiem co lepsze, deska klinowa leżąca na desce czołowej czy deska linowa z boku deski czołowej, rysunek A) czy B) )
4) Nabijam stare deski czołowe (18x3,5 cm) w formie klina (same kliny muszę dociąć lub nie - tu pytanie czy jest to konieczne?)

5) montuje pas nadrynnowy, odwijam papę, na nią wróblówka z kratką wentylacyjną
6) montuje wykończenie deski czołowej (tu dwie opcje - ciężko to kupić: plastivan deska czołowa 30cm lub galeco okucie deski czołowej 265mm)
7) montuje haki doczołowe + rynny i mogę brać się za łacenie.

PS. Mam stare łaty, mają pół roku - wtedy miał być dekarz a nie przyszedł. łaty związane w paczce, raczej tylko końcówki 1-2mb są krzywe. Czy nadadzą się na dach czy też muszę kupić nowe?

PS2. O takie wykończenia deski czołowej mi chodzi:





na tych fotkach widać błędnie wykonany okap więc się nim nie wzoruję ale chodzi mi jedynie o sam wygląd wykończenia.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## Xesxpox

Cześć przeczytałem ostatnie strony i widzę że jeszcze trochę Ci zostało :wink:  dobrze co nie posłuchałeś tu nikogo i nie poszedłeś w blache na dachu. Jak ktoś mi powie że nie słychać jej w trakcie deszczu to najzwyklej kłamie. Dodatkowo u mnie dachówka betonowa wyszła taniej niż wyceny blachy. Algera jest śliczna-czarna błyszcząca też nad taką żona dumała ale budżet był mniejszy i padło na betonową bałtycką z rynnami w kolorze grafitowym.
Co do ocieplenia to ja kupiłem wełnę i zaczynam robić przygotówkę poddasza do ocieplenia. Nigdy przy świeżym drzewie nie poszedłbym w tą pianę. Miałem oferty naciągaczy i partaczy ale wole wełnę. Bardzo jestem ciekaw czy sprzedawcy piany byliby chętni na oględziny takiego dachu po 2-3 latach. U mnie np kozły straciły około 1cm po wyschnięciu a płatwie prawie 2cm. Żadna piana by nie była szczelna przy takich ubytkach powstałych w trakcie schnięcia drewna. Zrobiłyby się szpary i gó...no z trwałości izolacji. Już pomijając fakt z utrudnieniem wentylacji połaci prowadzący do gnicia dech. Kupiłem knaufa unifit 0,33 15cm w kozły a pod dam 20 cm ale jeszcze chyba teraz zrobili 0,32.

----------


## rafhi

> Cześć przeczytałem ostatnie strony i widzę że jeszcze trochę Ci zostało dobrze co nie posłuchałeś tu nikogo i nie poszedłeś w blache na dachu. Jak ktoś mi powie że nie słychać jej w trakcie deszczu to najzwyklej kłamie. Dodatkowo u mnie dachówka betonowa wyszła taniej niż wyceny blachy. Algera jest śliczna-czarna błyszcząca też nad taką żona dumała ale budżet był mniejszy i padło na betonową bałtycką z rynnami w kolorze grafitowym.
> Co do ocieplenia to ja kupiłem wełnę i zaczynam robić przygotówkę poddasza do ocieplenia. Nigdy przy świeżym drzewie nie poszedłbym w tą pianę. Miałem oferty naciągaczy i partaczy ale wole wełnę. Bardzo jestem ciekaw czy sprzedawcy piany byliby chętni na oględziny takiego dachu po 2-3 latach. U mnie np kozły straciły około 1cm po wyschnięciu a płatwie prawie 2cm. Żadna piana by nie była szczelna przy takich ubytkach powstałych w trakcie schnięcia drewna. Zrobiłyby się szpary i gó...no z trwałości izolacji. Już pomijając fakt z utrudnieniem wentylacji połaci prowadzący do gnicia dech. Kupiłem knaufa unifit 0,33 15cm w kozły a pod dam 20 cm ale jeszcze chyba teraz zrobili 0,32.


Zawsze jak czytam takie opinie ,które odrazu osądzają że wszyscy inni kłamią i tylko ty kolego masz rację to zastanawiam się skąd takie rzeczy się biora ?

Dużo osób ma blachę - mam i ja -  tylko że ja mam strych nad stropem żelbet a nie poddasze użytkowe i jak myslisz bedzie mocno słychać ten deszcz ?teraz gdy wszystko jest gołe to słychać ale wątpie żeby po ociepleniu było to dla mnie uciążliwe - zanim się na to zdecydowałem byłem w paru obiektach z poddaszem użytkowym w czasie deszczu... nie było to męczące i odczuwalne jakoś. Wiatr też wieje i też go słychać jak daje po oknach to ci nie przeszkadza ?

----------


## karster

Każdy dom jest inny, chyba bardzo ciężko jest trafić na zbliżone przypadki  :wink:  
Pewnie też jest tak, że niektórzy dają i tak deski + papę a na to blachę...

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## walec7_7

I jak tam postępy z dachem?  :smile:

----------


## karster

Oj, no nie ma żadnych. Nic nie robiłem jak dotąd. Jutro jadę zapłacić resztę kasy za dachówkę, w środę ma być transport.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## karster

Zabrałem się do pracy, po kilku przymiarkach jakoś idzie. Instrukcja/ karta techniczna do allegry 9 jest chyba skopana albo przynajmniej nie zrozumiała - chodzi mi o parametry OWK i ten drugi (odległość ostatniej łaty / góry łaty kalenicowej od "teoretycznego wierzchołka dachu"). Chyba będę musiał coś poprawić.

Zrobiłem sobie dość wygodne w użyciu pieski (przymiary dekarskie) ale i tak czasami kładę na łacie długą poziomicę (2,5m na dachu wcale już nie wydaje się być długim odcinkiem) i równam ewentualne górki/ doliny. Czasami trzeba kombinować - ciekawe jak to robią dekarze.... ? :popcorn: 

Jeszcze ze dwa dni ciężkiej pracy (tak po 10h minimum) i może będę zamawiał matinkę na wrzucanie dachówki na dach.











PS. Jeżeli kontrłata ma nieco inną grubość + dach jest lekko gdzieś zapadnięty co w sumie daje dołek prawie 1cm głębokości będzie widoczny na takiej dachówce z falą? Pytam bo może niepotrzebnie się z tym tak bawię  :sad: 

Pozdrawiam 
Karol

----------


## aiki

Będzie. Staraj się wyprowadzić chyba do 0,5 cm.

----------


## karster

Dobrze wiedzieć, że nie marnuję czasu. 

Sprzedawca zaoferował mi kosze aluminiowe (zdaje się MDM) ale do ich mocowania wrzucił paczkę farmerów. Widziałem takie fajne blaszki do mocowania koszy by ich nie dziurawić ale te moje mają dość niską tą ostatnią krawędź. Może właśnie dla tego dali mi te farmery. Boję się dziurawić kosze - słusznie czy nie ma się czego obawiać? Sprzedali mi w zestawie 2 tuby zdaje się sikaflexu (coś z siki, i chyba flex, czarny uszczelniacz-klej) może nim dodatkowo potraktować farmery? 


Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## aiki

Korzystaj z tych blaszek.
W miejscu gdzie dajesz blaszkę to ten rant zaginasz lekko do środka tak aby się to zazębiło.
Farmery pod wpływem temp i kurczenia się i rozkurczania alu zawsze się rozszczelnią.

Pan Andrzej Wilhelmi chyba wyprowadza łaty do 2mm.

----------


## karster

Miałem silny ból brzucha, w lewym dolnym rogu, przyjechalo pogotowie ok 10:00 bo trwalo to od 4:00, dali zastrzyk w dupsko ale nie na wiele to pomoglo. Żadne leki przeciw bólowe czy rozkurczowe nie dzialaly. W koncu mówię żonie zeby mnie zawiozla na usg (w sobote to już trochę mały wybór był) i tak od lekarza ze skierowaniem na sor trafilem. Tam kroplowki jedna za drugą aż doczekalem sie w bólu usg i tomografii komputerowej, wyników badań krwi i moczu. No i nic, wszystko dobre no to lekarz wysłał mnie na urologię do torunia. Tu chyba 3 lub 4 razy usg i to samo, nic nie widac. Krew, mocz wsio ok a ja się skladam. Dali mi najsilniejszy zastrzyk w dupsko i od wczoraj ze 4litry kroplowek. Dziur mi narobili ... a tu ciagle slabo. No i sam wpadlem na pomysł, ze chyba sie kręgosłup mi pojebał (były podobne skecze z nim juz w mojej historii ale nie takie) no to konsultacja z fajną panią neurolog i nadal brak 100% potwierdzenia ale i niewykluczone, że mam rację. Dzis mnie już zdrowo w krzyżu łupie a brzuch coś ucichł.

Taka to historia z życia samoroba budowlańca. Wielu na fm opisywało swoje problemy a ja w duchu sobie myslałem, młody jestem (bynajmniej nie stary) raptem 31lat, pary w lapie drzemie ogrom, ogółem dość twardy ze mnie skurwysyn a jednal mnie poskładało jak dzieciaczka z kolką jelitową. Morał jeden, dbaj o zdrowie, jedno masz.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## Beskidziak

> Tu chyba 3 lub 4 razy usg i to samo, nic nie widac. Krew, mocz wsio ok a ja się skladam. Dali mi najsilniejszy zastrzyk w dupsko i od wczoraj ze 4litry kroplowek. Dziur mi narobili ... a tu ciagle slabo. No i sam wpadlem na pomysł, ze chyba sie kręgosłup mi pojebał (były podobne skecze z nim juz w mojej historii ale nie takie) no to konsultacja z fajną panią neurolog i nadal brak 100% potwierdzenia ale i niewykluczone, że mam rację. Dzis mnie już zdrowo w krzyżu łupie a brzuch coś ucichł.
> 
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> Karol


Od 10 lat zmagam się z dyskopatią, właśnie miałem postrzał w czwartek.......średnio raz w roku Mi się trafia...........jak ból ustanie szukaj dobrego fizjoterapeuty i ratuj się ćwiczeniami póki jeszcze czas.
Zdrowia życzę 
Pozdrawiam Marek

----------


## aiki

Przewiało cię na tym dachu.

----------


## Daniellos_

To mi przypomina, że miałem odebrać wynik rezonansu kolana  :ohmy: 

Musimy pamiętać stara prawdę naszych dziadków "Zdrowie najważniejsze!"

----------


## surgi22

Nie ma zdrowych, są tylko niezdiagnozowani  :wiggle:

----------


## ufbufkruf

Tiaaa...

----------


## walec7_7

Trzeba się szanować i czasem nauczyć odpuszczać. Samorobom ciężko, ale na prawdę trzeba. Zdrówka!

----------


## karster

Bezsilność mnie pokonuje. Dziennik na końcu drugiej strony wylądował. 

Bardzo mocno nie chce mi się układać dachówki - po prostu boję się, ze nie dam rady a poza tym jakby nie patrzeć, jest to dość niebezpieczna praca. Namawiam okolicznego fachowca za co raz wyższą stawkę za co raz to mniejszy zakres prac aby jednak położył mi tą dachówkę. Mam łaty pod dachówkę, gąsiory, okna wstawię sam, rynny założone a z nimi deska czołowa + pas nadrynnowy + wróblówka na około a oferuję stawkę jak za full serwis + pomoc moja i brata. 

Wstawili mi drzwi główne + techniczne.

Zrobiłem porządek z alarmem (fotek brak) oraz prostą instalacją na strychu. Zrobiłem wymiany pod schody strychowe (czekają na założenie). 

Wyprowadziłem komin przez dach (w końcu, po ok 10 ms od rozpoczęcia jego budowy).

Brakuje mi deski czołowej bo jedna z dostarczonych przez Plastivan była z defektami i zażądałem wymiany. Ogólnie to ta zabawa z tą deską czołową kosztowała mnie prawie 4tys za takie buble że szok. Łączniki z 11 sztuk tylko 4 były ładne. Dosłali mi 6 sztuk ale jak to teraz wymieniać po fakcie? Trzeba by rynny i pas nadrynnowy demontować (no i wróblówkę oczywiście).

W domu czeka styropian etixx + cała reszta na elewację a pogoda ma się pierdzielić  :sad:  na poddaszu mam profile do k-g z metpolu (0,6, fajne solidne) no ale brak na nie czasu.











Jaki beton urobić na czapę komina? Zamierzam go okleić wełną 5cm + klej/siatka/klej a na wykończenie dać jakiś elastyczny klinkiero-podobny produkt.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## micbarpia

Co do kladzenia dachowki (ale I w kazdym nnym etapie) jak Ci sie nie chce I masz leki to rob malymi kroczkami. Nikt nie kaze ci klasc calosci odrazu. Beda znikac powolutku I pojawiac sie na dachu to I ochoty nabierzesz na dalsza prace.  Pomysl ile sam juz wykonales wiec I z tym ogarnirsz. Najbardziej wkurza czekanie I brak pomyslu co robic. Praca jednak nakreca...

----------


## karster

Pewnie masz rację, widać na jednym ze zdjęć, że zacząłem ale boję się efektów. Boję się spierdzielić ten dach... No i paru rzeczy nie jestem pewien. Głownie chodzi o kosze, gąsiory. W miejscu gdzie wyższy dach nachodzi nad niższy (nad garażem) deska czołowa zdaje się powinna "wisieć" nad dachówką niższego dachu a ja nie mając żadnej krokwi poza narożną przymocowałem owe deski czołowe do deskowania niższego dachu (tak samo przy lukarnach). Czyli teraz będę musiał docinać dachówki i może jakąś taśmą kominową uszczelniać  :sad:  nie wiem co z tym zrobić.

Kolejny dość silnie martwiący mnie problem to taki, że cieśla nie odsunął o grubość ocieplenia krokwi od ścian lukarny. Teraz po ociepleniu domu ściany tarasu (z balkonem podobnie) będą po 20cm wchodziły pod dach. Nie da się zamontować po bokach balustrady  :sad:  nie mam pojęcia co z tym zrobić a czuję, że to dziwnie będzie wyglądało.

PS. Idzie jesień a za nią zima - trzeba szybko ocieplić ściany i nasypać celulozy + grzać prądem bo nic innego nie ma a rury z wodą (CO +CWU) mrozu raczej nie lubią gdy w nich woda stoi...

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## jak_to_mozliwe

Jeśli masz dostęp do cięcia wodą, to może zamiast wylewanej czapy zrób z granitu i dotnij wodą?
Myślałeś o wyciągarce do dachówek?

Podziwiam ile już udało Ci się zrobić i doskonale rozumiem zmęczenie materiału, chociaż nie mam się co porównywać - nam robiły ekipy, a i tak czujemy niechęć i zmęczenie. Powodzenia!

----------


## karster

Jutro, tj we czwartek o 9:00 ma być podnośnik teleskopowy czy jak mu tam się mówi, manitou czy coś takiego by dachówkę na dach wrzucić. Nie wiem czy to dobry pomysł no ale coś się ruszy.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## aiki

Nie stękaj. właź na dach i rób. Jednego dnia położysz 10 drugiego 20 i na pewno lepiej niż jakaś ekipa dorwana na szybko.
Z pytania,i Wal do Andrzeja W. i Jana. jak się zatniesz na jakimś temacie idz dalej albo zacznij inną cześć i prześpij się z problemem.

----------


## bcgarage

Na youtube jest wszystko, od rozmierzenia po układanie, docinki itp. Z taką bazą informacji potrzebne są 2 sprawne ręce i chęci. Reszta jest prosta jak jeb....

----------


## karster

U łukasza budowlańca są proste dachy, u jego naśladowców te same lub podobne, mój jest lekko pojebany ale jutro będę kladł dalej. Wezmę latę 2,5m i będę pilnował pionowych linii. Na tych paru dachowkach, które polożyłem zauważyłem, że niektóre z nich jakby odstają. Albo są krzywe albo coś źle skladam, ze nie wskakują idealnie. Zbadam to dokładnie jutro. Chciałbym tego dnia położyć minimum 100 dachówek  :wink:  zacząłem jedną z dwóch najprostszych polaci. Takie trójkąty bez zadnych koszy czy innych wynalazków.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## B_i_U

Jak ja się cieszę, że nie mam tradycyjnego dachu. Do tego prawie na pewno szukałbym ekipy bo ta robota podobnie jak Ciebie trochę mnie przeraża. Ja przy płaskim dachu też nie jestem wszystkiego pewien ale wydaje mi się to dużo prostsze, chociaż firm robiących takie dachy w naszym kraju jak na lekarstwo. Podobnie płyty fundamentowe, takie to proste a ludziska boją się tego bo nie znają.

A jak tam zdrówko? Wszystko już w porządku?

Pozdrawiam
Bartek

----------


## karster

Tak sobie ze zdrowiem. Jak wstaje rano i boli to wiem, że żyje. Gorzej gdyby nie bolało i ogólnie bym sie czyl dobrze, wypoczęty. Bałbym się, że nie żyję albo po prostu się nie obudziłem  :wink:  

Muszę do końca lipca odebrać dom (kredyt). Także już czuję presję. Dzień robi się krótki, ostatnie dni ciepłe + strach przed mrozami nie pomaga  :wink: 

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## micbarpia

Ostatnio czytalem sporo o dachowkach na roznych forach I czesta pojawia sie temat krzywych dachowek wiec moze to jest powod tego odstawania...zebytylko Ci zdrowie dopisywalo bo o reszte ja jestem spokojny ze dasz rade.

----------


## Kamil_

Ja utknąłem na stropie...
Mam dość idzie jak krew z nosa...
Mam ekipę od dachu, do żółwia82 już drugi miesiąc jadą i dojechać nie mogą, a zima już prawie...

Nie przejmuje się najwyżej będzie stało bez dachu nie pospieszę!

Ty się ciesz, że na głowę nie pada. Masz papę nic się nie stanie.
Spróbuj ułożyć 2-4 rzędy zobacz czy idzie prosto nie wiem do sznurka kładź czy na laser.
Zrobiłeś najcięższą prace sam - chcesz wydać majątek na firmę co właśnie rzuci dachówkę i tak nie będzie tak jak byś chciał??

----------


## karster

Dziś pierwszy większy dzień pracy z dachówką za mną,

Najpierw było wrzucanie paczek z dachówką na dach, zamówiłem podnośnik teleskopowy (czy jak mu tam, manitou ale innej firmy), ja z młodszym bratem w 2,5h rozłożyliśmy 14 palet dachówki po ok 0,91 tony każda (210 sztuk dachówki). Trochę dało to mi w kość  :sad:  To prawie 13 ton.


Jak się później okazało, jest sporo za gęsto  :sad:  Trzeba znosić paczki na ziemię, a do tego nie ma jak się ruszać. No ale przez te nieco ponad 4h położyliśmy 235 sztuk:




Nie wiem dlaczego, czasami dachówki jakby nie chcę opaść jedna na drugą. Rozstaw łat nie jest minimalny (ok 40,5-41cm a z tego co pamiętam minimum to 39,8 albo i mniej, 39,4) więc to inny powód. Może są krzywe. Nie wydaje mi się aby to był jakiś mocny defekt - mylę się?

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## karster

Gdyby ktoś z zaglądających zechciał pomóc mi z moimi zmartwieniami co do dachu to tu przedstawiłem swoje problemy.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## ggdh

Karol, ostatnio na fb był post jak facet wszedł na dach pokryty dachówką płaską i nie było jednej sztuki, aby nie "klekotały" przy lekkim dotknięciu. Ceramika krzywa jest... taki klimat, Panie...


Nie pomogę z dylematami dachowymi, bom niekumaty.

----------


## bcgarage

Nie da się podszlifować tych co wystają? Na youtube pewien Pan o imieniu Tomasz miał kanał z budowami i dachami. Płaskie dachówki robił tak że żadna nie odstawała, ale wiele szlifował od dołu. Niestety chyba się obraził bo skasował filmy, a były skarbnicą wiedzy

----------


## RysiekWLKP

Ja tam na zdjęciach nie widzę krzywizny, przynajmniej na tych wklejonych fotkach, zrób w linii prostej, musi pasować jak są łaty dobrze rozmierzone i wypoziomowane. dachówka może być lekko krzywawa, ale jak bardzo to warto by reklamować, bo w końcu nie kosztuje to mało

----------


## micbarpia

Ja na fotach widze zajebisty dach I 0 krzywizn ale okuliste mam na listopad wiec po wizycie wypowiem sie raz jeszcze :tongue:

----------


## Daniellos_

Też nie widzę krzywizn, a z czasu gdy rozważałem dachówkę u siebie to naczytałem się o klawiszowaniu ceramiki. Niestety w piecu potrafią się odkształcić.
Odkładaj na bok i zapytaj dostawcy. Nie pytaj "czy" tylko "kiedy" Ci wymienią.

Aha.. i nie chcę słyszeć jakiegoś biadolenia i rozważania ekip. Jak w tym dziale założyłeś temat to ekipę możesz wziąć jak jest nóż na gardle ;P

----------


## annatulipanna

Cześć *karster*!
Wpadłam tylko popodziwiać Twoją pracę  :roll eyes:  Nieustannie jestem pod wrażeniem samodzielnej pracy, w Twoim wykonaniu, włożonej w budowę domu.
Widzę, że wielu z nas, dopadła niemoc budowlana. Taki klimat  :wink:  Ale nie ma co się poddawać. Szarpnąłeś się na trudny kawałek chleba budowlanego, jakim jest dach, ale nie wyobrażam sobie sytuacji, w której byś temu nie podołał. Kawał dachu ułożyłeś z bratem  :yes:  Coraz ładniejszy dom się wyłania z Twojej budowy.
Trzymam kciuki i kibicuję. I jestem pewna, że sam położysz dachówkę o niebo lepiej, niż naprędce znaleziona ekipa do tego zadania. A ile grosików zostanie w kieszeni...
Pozdrawiam  :bye:

----------


## karster

Coś tam po mału się dzieje z tym nieszczęsnym dachem. Jeszcze z 5 dni sumiennej pracy i bedzie można zabrać sie za okna dachowe.





Czy kominek wentylacyjny z allegro za 160zl jest cos wart? Wytrzyma to to na dachu chociaż 10 lat?
https://allegro.pl/kominek-wentylacy...ant=7004403085
Czy raczej trzeba na bogato i po 350zł kupować? 
https://allegro.pl/kominek-wentylacy...ant=6722505684
Potrzebuję 3 takie do wentylacji grawitacyjnej kotłowni (w niej PC), garażu oraz spiżarni pod schodami (tu dylemat bo i tak nie będzie tam stałego dopływu powietrza a nie chcę wprowadzać tam ciepłego powietrza z domu (reku będzie pracowało na lekkim nadciśnieniu). 
Ktoś coś w sprawie kominków?  Aaa i jeszcze jedno, one muszą specjalnie jakoś wysoko/ blisko kalenicy wychodzić czy mogą w połowie dachu również wystawać?

Potrzebuję jeszcze jeden kominek do odpowietrzania kanalizacji. Niby czeka na mnie do odbioru oryginalny z koramica do allegry9 ale za 350zl... jakby tak trochę drogo  :sad: 

No i trzecia sprawa, nie mam pojęcia co zrobić z tym nieszczęsnym kominem do kominka. W końcu jest wyprowadzony przez dach. Planuję go ocieplić wełną skalną 5cm, zaciągnąć klejem+siatka+klej no i co dalej? Nie chcę kłaść całego/ pełnego klinkieru (ewentualnie połówka pełna), co mi zostaje? Ano:
a) płytka klinkierowa 
b) elastyczne imitacje płytek klinkierowych <- to mnie dość zachęca - może tak szybko nie spadnie z tego komina 
c) tynk mozaikowy + ewentualny szablon (chyba dość szybka i trwała metoda wykończenia komina).

blacha, struktonit mnie nie interesuje akurat. Ewentualnie jakiś łupek lub jego imitacje (ale te znalazłem na styropianie więc mnie zniechęcają).



PS. Dzięki Wam za wszelkie słowa otuchy  :wink: 
Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## karster

*Celuloza - update*

Dzwoniłem dziś do czterech różnych przedstawicieli/ instalatorów (fermofloc, isofloc, ekofiber no i do firmy cellterm ocieplenia). Każdy z nich podaje te same opcje do wyboru zalecając ostatnią, najlepszą i taką chcę wykorzystać, po kolei:
[dla przypomnienia, jest pełne deskowanie + papa]

1) Można wcale nie robić paroizolacji. Celuloza będzie przyjmowała parę z pomieszczeń i w zmiennych warunkach ją oddawała do pomieszczeń. Również wilgoć z drewna (więźba/ deski) zostanie przekazana do pomieszczeń czyli nic nie zgnije. Mi się to nie podoba bo w razie jakiejkolwiek naprawy/ zmiany zabudowy kg celuloza się rozsypie do pomieszczenia + brak szczelności (blower door pewnie kiepsko by wypadł). Fakt, to jest informacja w wielu miejscach potwierdzana, żadna paroizolacja nie jest wymagana od strony pomieszczeń przy pełnym deskowaniu i papie.

2) Szczelina pod deskowaniem (tak chciałem zrobić pierwotnie ale jednak wymieram lepszą opcje, następną) Ze szczeliną jest taki problem, że, ciężko ją wykonać. Tzn ciężko zapewnić, aby pod wpływem nacisku wdmuchiwanej celulozy nie została ona zamknięta. Przy szczelinie daje się normalną paroizolację z folii PE o pomijalnej dyfuzji pary wodnej. Kolejnym minusem jest strata ok 3cm miejsca

3) Brak szczelin pod deskowaniem skosów +zasyp jest do samego deskowania a od środka paroizolacja aktywna, (np isofloc active, cena niestety mało atrakcyjna - ok 800zł rolka 75mkw). Natomiast na powierzchniach płaskich jest już wystarczająca zwykła paroizolacja (np z folii PE - będzie duużo taniej).
Styropian dochodzi do samego deskowania.

Ceny samej celulozy wahają się mocno, od 2zl (ekofiber) do ok 4zl (termex, steico, isofloc F-nieco mniej) za kg. Skosy zaleca sie 45kg/m3 a płaskie od ok 25 do 33kg/mkw zależnie od materiału.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## Doli.

Czemu celuloza i ile Cie wyniesie m2 ocieplenia na gotowo?

----------


## micbarpia

Nie pomoge w kwestii paroizolacji ale dach wyglada coraz lepiej, milo popatrzec jak coraz mniejsze fragmenty zostaja... ogolnie fajnie wyglada twoj dom w tej kolorystyce. Az zal ze bedzie na to szedl styro... moze jednak elewacje z imitacji czerwonego klinkieru... pasowaloby :smile:  choc to oczywiwcie kwestia gustu

----------


## karster

Miałem napisać dokładnie czemu nie pianka ale potrzebuje do tego kompa a ostatnio nie mam nic czasu  :sad:  :sad:  :sad:  masakra jakaś. Przepraszam, nie dam rady. Naczytałem się o tym sporo i pianki nie wezmę za darmo.

Przyszły pierwsze mrozy  :sad:  dom nie ocieplony do konca, brakło mi ze 3 dni i by ściany były ocieplone. Tyle samo do tej pory było ocieplane także łacznie z 6 dni i po pracy. Mam nadzieję, ze jakoś chłodek odejdzie i wróci >+5'C by dokończyć izolację ścian.

Dach nie skończony, nie dużo zostało no ale ostatnie ciepłe dni trzeba było wykorzystać na styropian.

W podłogówce woda, nie lubi mrozu więc zacząłem składać elektryczne podgrzewanie. Mam grzałk 2+2+2 kw w zbiorniku ok 15*50 cm. Do tego jakaś stara pompa ohiegowa. Na szybko złączkami do rur od wody czyli do PE skręciłek rury PPr40 od rozdzielaczy. Ciekawe czy najmniejsza moc 2kW wystarczy by woda nie zamarzła. Na parterze to na pewno ale na stropie, dom bez czapki i z wiatrem nad murłatą... ehh za 3 dni wiatru nad murłatą by nie było a dalej za moze jakiś miesiąc i czapka by powstała. Tak to jest bez ekip.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## Kamil_

O tym kominie czytam już od paru dni...
Wszyscy dekarze mówią, aby obmurować komin systemowy cegła klinkierową PEŁNĄ na pełną fugę. I spokój na 20 lat.
Wszystkie połówki to dziurawki...
Łupki i inne dziadostwa odpadają, blacha również.
My kaster mamy tradycyjne domy z okapem i tam blacha zaburzy całość.

Ja buduje do końca systemowy później doleje taki podest przed wyjściem z dachu i pojadę pełnym klinkierem.
Pewnie będę to robił w największe mrozy, ale nie chce iść na skróty...

----------


## karster

Na początek podwyższenie i wyrównanie cokołu:


Idzie to z XPS'a + klej do niego w pianie - na foto widać, że raczej go nie żałuje.


Tak wygląda efekt trzech dni pracy w kilka osób (brata mam do pomocy, w sumie to on zrobił prawie każdą płytę bo ja robiłem pełno innych rzeczy jak np cokół czy ogrzewacz wody) No i jeszcze rodzicie pomagają - nakładają klej na płyty, docinają, podają bratu na rusztowanie. Maga wielka pomoc. Jeszcze 3 dni i udało by się skończyć ale jest za chłodno. Chociaż dziś sprawdzałem, ok godziny 10 rano ściana południowa była mocno ciepła a w nocy był spory minus (woda w kałużach zamarznięta) także może i by dało się kleić styro od słonecznej strony?







Tymczasowe podgrzewanie wody (raczej by nie zamarzła przez zimę w wylewkach woda no i delikatnie podnieść temperaturę w domu (głównie w kotłowni również główny zawór wody z licznikiem nie zamarzł).
Moc tego ustrojstwa w tej chwili to max 6 kW ale już się przekonałem, że jedna grzałka (są 3 sztuki po 2 kW) jest lekko uszkodzona - wywala różnicówka. Jej rezystancja to ok 240 kOhm względem PE więc już po niej, pozostałe są OK ale, w sumie już jedna z nich niekoniecznie jest OK bo robiąc testy działała bez wody  :sad:  Nie wiedziałem ale ten mój baniak był pusty (woda krążyła ale był wielki balon powietrza i grzałka pracowała bez wody). Po fakcie działa dalej (a przynajmniej działała gdy ją pozostawiłem włączoną w samopas).





Niebieski przewód blueflora jest podłączony do kanalizacji (przelew z zaworu bezpieczeństwa). Co ciekawe zawór ten jest na 3 Bary a już nieco powyżej 2 potrafił wpadać w jakieś dziwne oscylacje (otwierał się i zamykał cyklicznie).

Kamil, taki cokół wokół komina mam zrobiony ale boję się, że to mało bezpieczne. Lepiej obmurować komin połówką pustaka od samego stropu albo i chociażby od stropu. Co ciekawe, rozwiązanie z stopą i dalszym obmurowaniem klinkierem jest dopuszczalne wg producenta komina. Ja chcę ocieplić komin wełną (ale nigdzie jej dostać nie mogę, ma być w płytach na elewację 5cm i najlepiej krótsze niż 120cm - np 100cm bo mi do auta nie wejdzie). Jako wykończenie dam izoflex, już wybrałem. Podoba mi się to a z ziemi nie ma szans dopatrzeć się, że to imitacja. Na wylewaną czapę kominową położę robione na zamówienie ustrojstwo z blachy nierdzewnej 1mm powyginane i pospawane, będzie na wieki.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## agb

Ze zdjęć ten Etixx nie wygląda na równiejszy od mojego nie-etixxowego Knaufa.

----------


## karster

Jest dość równy ale czy idealny? Nie wiem. Może poukładam go sobie na podłogach coby mi ta moja biedna podłogowka od mrozów nie ucierpiała na pięterku (druga grzałka niestety też wywala roznicówkę  :sad:  )
W tym następnym tygodniu wywale starą grzałkę i dam koledze do dospawania mufy by najbardziej popularne grzałki podłączyc. Tak to jest robiąc wszystko z odzysku, 
a nieee, sory tam na jakieś złączki, rurki mufki itp idt wydałem ze 400+ albo i 500+.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## agb

Dość równy to i mój jest. A wg fightera do etixxa nic się nawet nie zbliża  :cool:  Ważne, że zadowolony jesteś. Ja tam sobie tylko marudzę  :big tongue:

----------


## karster

Jak pisałem, położyłem tylko kilka płyt i to jakiś takich narożnikowych. Nie mam zdania ale odrobinę lekcje niedługo (mam nadzieję.



Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## Kamil_

Kaster wygląd wyglądem, ale lepiej jest zrobić z cegły nic Ci zaciekac nie będzie (dekarz nacina cegłę na 2-3 cm i daje tam blachę i masz spokój na lata. A ten pustaczek systemowy to ma może ściankę na tyle.

----------


## Kamil_

Co do tego super styro tłoczone logo bezsens! Taki równiutki ma być, a kleju trzeba będzie walić jak nie wiem, aby to wypełnić!

----------


## rafhi

Jak byś miał dobre rabaty na danym produkcie to byś cały czas chwalil  :wink:  a ile w tym prawdy A ile marketingu? Wogole może powiecie że podchodzę  non szaleńczo ale jak ci szparkanna 2 mm się zrobi to jest na to pianka i tak to wszystko klejem później przykryjesz...

----------


## karster

A ja tak sobie palnąłem, że gdyby tak poskładać wszystkie szparki po te 2mm do kupy to pewnie wyszło by na to, ze w jednym pokoju miałbyś cały czas okno uchylone albo i otwarte. Ew z jakąś wiatroizolacją bo w sumie siatka i klej no i tynk nie pozwoli na swobodny przedmuch wiatru.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## rafhi

No to jest niestety wada samoroba  :wink:  zawsze chcemy dokładnie skupiamy się na detalach uważamy że zrobimy lepiej niż iedokladni budowlańcy.  A jak się później zastanowić nie ma to żadnego większego znaczenia i na pewne rzeczy trzeba brać margines błędu lub mniejszej dokładności która niczemu nie zaszkodzi.  Czas też jest ważny w tych pracach   :smile:

----------


## ggdh

*karster*, kleisz na zwykły klej, że boisz się mrozów? Może skończ na pianę? Murować da się do -10C (podłoże -5C) to czemu by nie miało być pianoklejów na niskie temperatury? 

Jak coś plątam to obwinię brak czasu na studium dziennika  :no:

----------


## karster

Na klej w pianie jest już nieco za późno skoro wystartowałem na klej z wora (klej z wora robi dystans a piana w zasadzie na zero). I owszem, boję się niskich temperatur dlatego przerwałem prace. Może dziś jeszcze coś pokleje bo ma byc +2 a w nocy -1 przy czym od niedzieli jest cały czas >0 także ściany nie powinny być przemrozone.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## walec7_7

Dach wygląda już super jeszcze trochę i go skończysz  :smile:  
A styropian poszedł Ci rewelacyjnie szybko, ale jak się ma taką ekipę to tylko pozazdrościć  :smile:  Mnie tak się ten styropian ciągnął że straciłem na nim masę czasu i chęci na dalsze działanie. Teraz pogoda nie zachęca.

----------


## _arek_

Karol cofnę się trochę do twoich tynków. Czytam w innym temacie, że jesteś bardzo zadowolony z tego jak Ci Zetę położyli. Czy na prawdę jest tak super równo ?? U mnie po położeniu zety są niestety lekkie nierówności delikatne fale po ściąganiu łatą... Czy ty u siebie też masz coś takiego ? Rozmawiałem z wykonawca i mówił, że z tymi twardymi gipsami jest niestety ten problem że maja krótki czas otwarty na jakiekolwiek dopieszczenie niż np alfa czy beta....  Koniec końców i tak postarali się lepiej niż w pierwszym pomieszczeniu. Dostali reprymendę, że nie pasuje nam taka jakość. Resztę zrobili już o wiele lepiej ale jednak pod malowanie chyba się to nie nadaję prze te górki pagórki.... Czy u ciebie też jest coś takiego, czy na prawdę masz to równe ja stół ?

Widziałem twoje foty ale foty jak to foty wszystkiego nie oddają....

P.S.  Tego takera do spinek podłogówki opyliłeś już ?? Jeśli tak to komu,  może u siebie też zrobił to chętnie odkupię  :smile:

----------


## karster

Cześć, tak, tynki mam dobre. Zrobię Ci zdjęcie za kilka dni, mam jeden pokój tylko poszlifowany i już pomalowany na biało. Jest mega fajnie.
Tacker sprzedany.

PS. Właśnie rozmawiałem ze znajomym, u mnie było dużo odpadu po tynkowaniu...

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## _arek_

Czyli przed malowaniem jeszcze szlifowałeś wszystko do równego, czym to robiłeś normalnie żyrafą, z jakim papierem ??  

U siebie tez spróbuje  przeszlifować jedno pomieszczenie na próbę, bo  tak się zastanawiamy jak by to wyglądało po samym szlifie... w sumie te nierówności nie są jakieś wielkie i może faktycznie samo przeszlifowanie wystarczy....

Czyli jednak da się te tynki położyć równiutko tylko trzeba trochę się postarać....

Komu takera opyliłeś ??

----------


## sebcioc55

To ja się wtrącę. Zetę trzeba umieć kłaść. Da się równo, np u mnie w domu jest bardzo równo, ale już na innej budowe widziałem średnią jakość. Górek i dołków nie ogarniesz slifowaniem, jak za grubo zjedziesz to kamień wyjdzie. One są do lekkiego przeszlifowania np papierem 220 albo 240. Jezeli zrobili górki i dołki to bedziesz musiał położyć gładź. Szlifowana zeta nie dla każdego nadaje siędo malowania. Zapomnij że będziesz miał ścianę tak gładką jak po gładzi albo jak regips. Po prostu będzie to ściana, pomalowana wygląda fajnie. Natomiast wszelkie zaprawki czy gładzie po osadzaniu parapetów są mocno widoczne i różnią się od zety.

----------


## karster

Ciekawe jak długo pociągnę, kolejny raz "nie wróciłem do domu tego samego dnia z budowy" - tzn jadę np na 10:00 a wracam o 00:30...
No ale mrozy, woda w podłogówce, brak źródła ciepła (poza wcześniej wspomnianą, drogą grzałką) wiec trzeba działać szybko. Niedługo pierwsze zasypy celulozy (może nawet jutro, w sobotę).

Dokończyłem WM:

Przeniosłem rury od nawiewu i wyciągu do strefy ogrzewanej (przecież tam są temperatury zbliżone do panujących w domu, nad rurami nasypię grubiej celulozy)

Paroizolacja aktywna corotop na sufitach płaskich (od góry będzie celuloza niczym nie osłonięta)

a na skosach paroizolacja aktywna isofloc active za milon (katalogowo 1600zł netto za wałek 3 m szeroko x 50 mb)





4step pro, takie małe niespodziewanki: (widać?)

Przymiarki do wykończeń:


Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## sebcioc55

Panie Karol, a czemu nie wywinąłeś foli paroizolacyjnej spod UDka? Jak w takim razie łączyłeś poziomą paroizolację ze ścianą?
BTW: a po co taka droga paroizolacja na skosy ? :wink:  
BTW2: widać że już bliżej niż dalej  :yes:

----------


## karster

Cześć Seba! 

Jakbyś się zastanawiał to pamiętam o Tobie, tylko nie mam na nic czasu.

Generalnie żadna paroizolacja nie jest potrzebna przy celulozie, nawet w łazience. Wiem jak to brzmi i chociaż znam już dwa przypadki domów ocieplonych celulozą bez paroizolacji o wieku 6-10lat to i tak chciałem ją dać. Jednocześnie nie spinam się aż tak bardzo. Pod ud'kiem jest pianka, ktora dość szczelnie przylega ale od gory jeszcze położę sudafoil - super preparat. Folie są przyklejone szczelnie bardzo dobrą tasmą od corotopa do ud'ków wiec to jest szczelne.

PS. Uszczelnianie wszystkiego, masa drogich taśm i uszczelniaczy a na koniec 6tysiecy dziurek po wkrętach....
Kupiłem np tasmę isover multitape za 79zl +kw. Miała być super hiper a jest duper. Bez szału na tle innych taśm za poł tej ceny.

PS2. Jaki jest patent na szczelne połączenia rur? Np anemostatów? To jakaś masakra z klejniem tych tasiemek.

PS3 taki sudafoil jest miliard razy lepszy i dwa razy wydajniejszy/ o połowę tanszy- ponad o polowę no i szybciej schnie oraz ma wiekszą siłę początkową niż ten niemiecki shit od isovera, tzn ten uszczelniacz vario. Ogolnie to mocno przereklamowane produkty.
Miłym zaskoczeniem jest taśma dwustronna od paroteca za 39 zlote z alledrogo. Mega super duper. Oczywiście tansza od isovera dwustronnej.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## sebcioc55

A ja powiem Ci że szczelność to gwarancja energooszczędności!! To się może tak wydawać, ale te wszystkie taśmy itp robią różnicę. Te dziury po wkrętach są raczej pomijalne to tam te dziury zajmują wkręty  :wink:  Bardziej bym się martwił o dziury na przewody do oświetlenia itp!
Wilgoć w nowoczesnym domu z dobrą wentylacją to raczej rzadko spotykane zjawisko. Ja to wszystko robię aby po prostu było szczelniej, a to nie tylko wilgoć.

----------


## karster

Właśnie przede wszystkim z powodu szczelności daje membranę. Przewody mam zrobione dobrze  :smile:  połączenia membran również (czasami na podwójnie, dwustronna + jednostronna) przy scianach mam super tasmy naklejone do UD, sam UD na piance akustucznej i owszem, nie daje mi to spokoju. Szkoda, ze dopiero dziś mam odebrać wyciskacz do kiełbas 600 bo bym profile kleił uszczelniaczem do sciany a to już dałoby mi 100% szczelności.

Tylko co z tymi wielkimi rurami od reku? Jak je szczelnie pokleic?

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## sebcioc55

ja rury spiro łącze uszczelniaczem, na wkręty nierdzewne, i na koniec łączenia kleję taśmą aluminiową. To gwarantuje 100% szczelności.

BTW jeżeli nie połączysz szczelnie ściany z izolacją poziomą sufitu to idealnie szczelnie nie bedzie. Dlatego folię się wywija spod UDeków, a samą folię się klei do ściany. No ale może przesadzam  :wink:

----------


## aiki

> BTW jeżeli nie połączysz szczelnie ściany z izolacją poziomą sufitu to idealnie szczelnie nie bedzie.


Podoba mi się to zdanie. Chyba se zapiszę. :smile:

----------


## sebcioc55

> Podoba mi się to zdanie. Chyba se zapiszę.


hehe no aiki wiesz o co mi chodzi  :tongue:  po prostu profil UD dociska "szczelnie" taśmę akustyczną tylko pod kołkami, a je dajemy średnio co 50cm, co z resztą? Pamiętajmy, że taśma akustyczna nie jest szczelna ani dla powietrza ani dla pary wodnej, zwłaszcza w poprzek. To że na to pójdzie później masa spoinowa i potem akryl i farba to ok, jak dom jest świeżutki i pachnący jeszcze farbą. Ale za pare lat, jak pojawią się spękania na łączeniach ze ścianami masywnymi (a się pojawią, nie oszukujmy się) to wtedy będzie tamtędy hulało. Ja na coś takiego jestem wrażliwy, może nawet za bardzo. Fakt że można to jakoś uratować ponownie kładąc akryl, ale komu się będzie chciało  :cool:

----------


## aiki

Ja kleiłem pasek folii do ściany

----------


## seler2

Kurde jak tak wszystko mega uszczelnicie to aż żal drzwi wejściowe otwierać  :smile:  no chyba że jest plan na śluzę powietrzną  :tongue:

----------


## aiki

Spoko mam też wentylację w starym stylu.

----------


## seler2

U mnie tylko wiatr duje wkominie  :smile:  co prawda wymyśliłem sobie nawiewy ze strychu który jest nieizolowany, nawiewy z dwóch krańców domu, jeden w pralni drugi w garderobie w sypialni, puszczone przez anemostaty, ale całą robotę robi natura. Jedyne co być może kiedyś zrobię to sterowane przepustnice na strychu na tych nawiewach  co by sterownik utrzymywał przepływ powietrza nie większy niż określoną zadaną wartość, żeby w mroźne i wietrzne dni nie wyciągało mi całego ciepła z domu a tymczasem będzie żaluzja na kratce wywiewnej na kominie, po starodawnemu  :smile:

----------


## sebcioc55

> ..... całą robotę robi natura.....


no właśnie i tu jest problem  :wink:  bo zimą ta natura wyrzuca Tobie ciepłe powietrze z domu tak po prostu, a latem nie bardzo chce je wyrzucać gdy na dworze dużo cieplej niż w domu w bezwietrzną pogodę...

----------


## seler2

Przez cztery lata nie zaobserwowałem u sibie bezwietrznej pogody  :smile:  wręcz przeciwnie, mam takie ukształtowanie  terenu że ciągle wieje z zachodu, kalenica wsch-zach i komin w kalenicy. Cug u mnie taki że mokra dębina opałowa przez sezon leżakowania przy garażu wyschła do poziomu 15-18% - po przerąbaniu rzecz jasna...
Zdając sobie sprawę z wad grawitacji jednak się na nią zdecydowałem, zresztą konstrukcja domu taka że dołożenie mechanicznej nie byłoby problemem ale to już ewentualnie następny właściciel  :wink:

----------


## karster

Całkiem sporo mam w końcu tych płyt pokręconych. Sama membrana z ewentualną płytą kg mocno ogranicza wychładzanie domu. Obecnie mrozy już raczej nie na żarty - 10'C i niżej więc nie jaj. Została łazienka - nie ma ani grama membrany czy płyt a tym bardziej ocieplenia. Poza tym w trzech pomieszczeniach nie ma celulozy na płaszczyznach bo sypane były osobno, jako pierwsze skosy a dopiero potem zamykane sufity płaskie.Pierwsza tona poszło, miały wejść 2 ale nie odliczałem okien, drewna, instalacji, schodów, komina a tego wszystkiego jednak jest łącznie "parę" metrów.

W łazience poukładałem styropian między 8 a 20cm grubości na całej podłodze + zastawiłem otwór drzwiowy płytą KG. Podłogówka oczywiście włączona. Biedna grzałeczka 2000W działa 24h a woda na zasilaniu ma 11,4'C. W domu utrzymuje się temperatura jak dotąd +4'C (na dole ciut więcej, czasami nawet tak pod +5) Zobaczę jutro, po pierwszej ostrzejszej nocy co będzie. 

Wymyśliłem sobie patent na skrzynki dla plafonów wpuszczanych w sufity (duży pokój na poddaszu) Ramka z CD60, kawałek płyty KG, kawałek folii od podłogówki metalizowanej, kilka wkrętów i uszczelniacz/klej sudafoil. Można by w tym wodę trzymać i nie wyleci  :smile: 













Tyle będzie celulozy (w sumie to już jest) nad największym pomieszczeniem nad garażem, ma ono niecałe 50mkw - tzn było 50 ale coś zabrałem  :wink: 

Na strychu wystające kawałki murów czy belek podporowych płatwi dociepliłem pozostałym mi z elewacji styropianem grafitowym 20cm. Zdjęcie z początku prac.

W miejscu gdzie spotykają się rury od:
- wentylacji grawitacyjnej garażu/kotłowni/spiżarni
- kanalizacyjna od skroplin reku/ chłodnicy GGWC
- zasilania/powrotu chłodnicy/nagrzewnicy GGWC
- nawiewu/wywiewu od WM dwóch pomieszczeń
Wrzuciłem przekładki z grafitu + zapsikałem wszystko bardzo fajną pianą ceresit quatro. Super pianka  :smile: 



Chciałem pytać jak się takie słupy 'obrabia' ale po prostu puściłem profile obok nich (przy jednym zrobiłem to z UD30 a przy drugim było mega szybo zrobić to z CD60 + łączników krzyżowych. Potem membranę pokleiłem do drewna taśmą isovera multitape.











a tak już po skończeniu:




Rura czerpni jest umieszczona w szalunku dla celulozy. Jest ona zasypana po bokach warstwą ok 15cm grubości a powyżej z dużo większą górką...



Przy okazji widać kawałek jednego ze szczytów lukarn, od wewnątrz domu/ strychy dałem tam również grafit 20cm. Na niej między deskowaniem a murem także.


Taśmy tasiemki tasiemeczki. Polecam Parotec dwustronna, corotop dwustronną 25mm, eurovent UNO, podobna do corotop corofix -obie dobre. Isover multitape fajna ale to przesada cenowa, te dwie wcześniejsze niczym jej nie ustępują (poza brakiem miarki nadrukowanej czy szerokością)

Powycinałem wyrzynarką wszelkie wystające niepotrzebnie kawałki murów. Kupiłem na allegro jakiś brzeszczot ze spiekami i dawał radę.





Na prawdę to dobrze przylega, tzn ta taśma akustyczna. Jestem szczęśliwym posiadaczem prostych ścian  :smile:  

... a tam gdzie nie przylega idealnie do ścian:

zrobiłem takie coś:

 Łazienka jest cała podklejona, tzn taśma akustyczna przyklejona do profili przyściennych UD30, trzyma na amen a całość uszczelniaczem do ściany no i kołki oczywiście.










Korytarz na piętrze oświetlić zamierzam profilami Kluś. Zamontowałem profile montażowe Teknik a dalej się pomyśli (w sensie wybierze) nad profilami architektonicznymi:






Łączna długość tej lini światła (tudzież profili na nią) ma prawie 7mb. Bądą 2 taśmy obok siebie o mocy pewnie 9,6W czyli całość będzie miała ~130 W. Czujnik ruchu poprzez centralę alarmową PERFECTA 32WRL będzie włączał to światło w automatycznie ale z pewnymi dodatkowymi warunkami, np w nocy po 22h światło to włączy się na zaledwie 2-4% mocy - tylko po to by się nie potknąć idąc do łazienki. To założenie, jeśli praktyka powie co innego to się robi tak by było wygodnie. Sporo pracy kosztowało mnie montowanie tych profili a zwłaszcza ten mały skosik wynikający z przesunięcia środka ścian przy samej klatce schodowej

Taka sobie "kupeczka" celulozy na ok 80 cm:



Okno zespolone było wredne do ocieplenia. Wrzuciłem między nie 2x4cm grafitu + piana. Wszystkie okna wstępnie docieplone zestawem wełny (zdaje sie owczej) od Fakro + fartuchy z membrany.




Od samego początku, w brew pozorom dbałem o szczelność:




PS. Sorki za nieco rozbudowany post.
Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## ufbufkruf

Post im bardziej rozbudowany tym lepiej.  :smile:

----------


## sebcioc55

Widać dużo pracy, gratuluję  :smile:  a powiedz jak chcesz perfectą wysterowywać oświetlenie na 4% mocy? bo mnie to zaintrygowało  :wink:

----------


## karster

dzięki, dzięki :smile:  
No niestety, perfecta jest prosta jak budowa cepa i samo dołozenie sterowania przekaźnikiem z timera + warunek ram godzinowych już ją przerasta. Trzeba specjalnie wykorzystać kolejne wyjście no i regulator PWM. Szczytem marzeń jest to by ta centrala z aplikacją działała stabilnie...

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## agb

A sprawdzałeś jak jest z opóźnieniem przy wykorzystaniu czujki alarmu i centralki? Bo słyszałem, że z tym też nie jest za różowo.

----------


## seler2

perfecta robota!  :Cool:

----------


## Regius

Muszę przyznać, że wygląda to profesjonalnie. Zazdraszczam obecnego etapu. 
Zastanawiam się, czy nie iść Twoim śladem z izolacją celulozą (za dużo się naczytałem o kunach lubiących "watę"). Jaka będzie finalna grubość izolacji dachu u Ciebie? Kosztowo celuloza wychodzi Cię drożej niż wełna (wliczając koszty związane z izolacją aktywną)?


Widzę, że masz płytę wspornikową pod klinkier. Zrezygnowałeś z obłożenia komina klinkierem, czy będziesz robił obmurówkę komina w późniejszym terminie?

----------


## karster

Sprawdzałem opóźnienie czujki, tzn podtrzymanie stanu przez jakiś czas i to niby działało. Program mam skonfigurowany, przekaźnik polutowany tylko nie ma kiedy dokończyć...

Seler2 - milo słyszeć  :smile: 

Regius, również dzięki za miłe slowo  :smile:  nie ma czego zazdrościć tylko robić. Jest godzina 00:53 a ja odpisuję na forum bo kilka minut temu wróciłem z budowy.... wciąż mam pełno niedokończonych prac  :sad:  jak np dach a z nim 3 okna dachowe nie wstawione. Rekuperatora brak i głowych rur na strychu, wyrzutni ani kominków do WG też nie ma. Grafit etixx na scianach bez siatki także się słońce pokaże to będzie trzeba zapierdzielać. Tarasy i balkony nie ruszone - boję sie ich. Nie mam na nie pomysu.

Wspornik przy kominie zrobiłem na zapas. Nie robię klinkieru teraz i mam nadzieję, ze nie będę musial tego robic nigdy. Komin ocieplę wełną fasadową minimum 5 cm a na to cegielki, tzn imitacja cegiełek jakiegoś znanego producenta. Wyleciała mi nazwa. Dobra, mam - poszukałem, izoflex. Mam super klej na cokół od caparola i nim też komin planowałem zrobić bo wody nie podciaga tzn carbonit. A może uzyję do tego sikabond t8  :wink: 

Celuloza kosztuje mnie 3,71zł/ kg. Na skosy miało być 45kg/m3 a na płaskim 25 kg/m3 (albo więcej). Są inne, tańsze materiały. Np steico za ok 2,7zł w promocji czy ekofiber za 2zł/kg. Jest też kilka innych producentów, jakieś termoflocki itd (wyleciało mi ze łba).
Odpal kalkulator i policz, 3,71zl/kg *0,30m *45kg/m3. To dla skosów a dla plaskich 3,71*0,35*25.
Do tego membrany i taśmy oraz uszczelniacze za łącznie 2200zł + robocizna/ usługa dmuchania za 2000zł. Wychodzi nieco ponad 10zł za mkw robocizny. 

Ciekawy jestem końca prac, tzn ile pojdzie finalnie materiału i co pokaże termowizja...

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## walec7_7

Takie posty to ja lubię  :cool:   Jest co oglądać, a przez tą zimę nie ma za dużo  :big tongue: 

Fajnie Ci to idzie  :smile:  Jesteś coraz bliżej końca. Niestety u większości chyba tak to wygląda że wszędzie coś zaczęte i nic nie skończone. A niektóre tematy przerastają i robota stoi.

Działaj!

----------


## karster

> Takie posty to ja lubię   Jest co oglądać, a przez tą zimę nie ma za dużo 
> 
> Fajnie Ci to idzie  Jesteś coraz bliżej końca. Niestety u większości chyba tak to wygląda że wszędzie coś zaczęte i nic nie skończone. A niektóre tematy przerastają i robota stoi.
> 
> Działaj!


Dzięki  :smile:  Fajnie, jak parę osób się odezwie. Czasami takie pogłaskanie po głowie trochę pomaga, zwłaszcza zimą :wink: 

PS.Siedzę przed kompem więc mogę policzyć ile mnie kosztują te gazety:




> *
> skosy:
> 
> 3,71zl/kg *0,30m *45kg/m3 = 50zł/ m2 + ~10zł robocizna = ~60zł/ m2
> płaszczyzny
> 3,71zl/kg *0,35m *25kg/m3 = 32zł/ m2 + ~10zł robocizna = ~42zł/ m2
> *


Taśm, folii, uszczelniaczy można nie liczyć - przy wełnie również bym je zastosował. Dobra wełna (bo za taką ją podejrzewałem), np ROCKWOOL 035 TOPROCK SUPER 15cm to koszt np na allegro 22,50, x2 (no bo mam 30cm na skosach) daje za samą wełnę na skosy 45zł + robocizna (nie wiem za ile układają wełnę) a dla płaskich wyjdzie 22,50 + 30zł czyli 52,50 + robocizna (jw)

W moim przypadku licząc średnio wg powierzchni skosów/ płaszczyzn wychodzi:
[(138m2 * 60zł) + (50m2 * 32zł)] / 188mkw = *52,55zł/ mkw - średnia cena m2 ocieplenia celulozą* ( drogą celulozą,bo są prawie o połowę tańsze na rynku) z robocizną oraz średnio 47zł/ mkw za ocieplenie wełną  ROCKWOOL 035 TOPROCK SUPER o tych samych grubościach ale bez robocizny.

PS. Czy są ekipy, które starannie (czy w ogóle) układają wełnę za 52,5-47 = 5,5zł / mkw?  :smile: 

PS2. Dodam jeszcze jedną ciekawostkę:
Krokwie mam co średnio 80zm. Ich wymiar to zdaje się 18x8cm. W narożach krokwie są krótsze ale za to dochodzą dużo większe narożne więc zakładam średnio, że dokładnie co 80cm na całych skosach są jednolite krokwie o polu przekroju 18x8 = 144cm2. Dzieląc to przez odległość między nimi (/80cm) zmniejsza się zapotrzebowanie celulozy z 30 na 30-1,8cm = 28,2cm (chodzi o zapotrzebowanie na materiał). Ponadto kilka okien i z prostego liczenia zamiast 1863kg potrzeba 1636 kg celulozy na skosy. Odchodzi kolejne "pare" kilo przy połączeniu skosu z płaszczyznami bo nie da się niczym nie ograniczonej przestrzeni zasypać bardziej niż 25kg/m3.  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## _arek_

To i ja "pogłaskam po główce"  :smile:   Na prawdę piękna robota... jestem pod wrażeniem staranności robót i ogarniania tych wszystkich tematów przez Ciebie, a za razem przerażony tym co i mnie za jakiś czas będzie czekało...  Dobrze, że jest gdzie podejrzeć i podpytać  :cool: 

Co do rozgrzebanych i nie pokończonych prac to tak jak Walec mówi, normalka  :big grin:

----------


## micbarpia

Glaszcze I ja bo obserwuje non stop ale nie chce spamowac w temacie... ale skoro jest przyzwolenie to glaszcze dziekujac jednoczesnie bo bede mial w przyszlosci pozytek z tego dziennika

----------


## karster

Głaskanie fajna rzecz  :smile:  Aleee, jakieś słowa krytyki też mile widziane. Nie ma czego się przyczepić? Na pewno coś jest. Ja się kurde nie znam, odrobina internetów i logicznego myślenia. Ot wszystko co tam na fotkach widać.

PS.



Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## karster



----------


## chris_w

> Głaskanie fajna rzecz  Aleee, jakieś słowa krytyki też mile widziane. Nie ma czego się przyczepić? Na pewno coś jest. Ja się kurde nie znam, odrobina internetów i logicznego myślenia. Ot wszystko co tam na fotkach widać.


Witam. 
Ja bym zaizolował przeciwwilgociowo rurę od czerpni - jeśli będzie ssało mroźne powietrze - to cała ta celuloza wokół rury zamarznie na sopel (będzie dyfuzyjnie ściągać wilgoć do zimnego), a potem jak będzie topnieć - to wiesz co będzie.
Po prostu owiń to jakąś folią  - fachowo robi się to klejoną wełną z warstwą aluminiową i taśmuje do odpowiedniej szczelności - wtedy żadna para do rury nie podchodzi.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## ggdh

Dokładnie tak mam zaizolowane rury z czerpni, ale u mnie to jest około 3mb wszystkiego. Wełna 3cm z ekranem alu, z klejem od spodu. Wszystko obrobione taśmą aluminiową zbrojoną.

Zobacz ostatnie zdjęcie w poście #1107 u mnie.

----------


## karster

Probowałem tak izolować rury ale wełna to dziadostwo do pracy. Pomyślałem, że taka gruba warstwa celulozy (w sumie jakieś >5 razy grubsza) nie pozwoli na powstanie punktu rosy w izolacji. Nic z tym już nie zrobię, jest to zasypane bez opcji dojścia a sufitu zrywać nie zamierzam  :smile: 


PS. Jaki jest fajny patent na szczelne puszki dla halogenow w łazience? Doniczki? Jakieś konkretne? A może coś kwadratowego, przecież koło też w kwadrat się zmiesci  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## ggdh

Karol, u mnie mimo ocieplonej rury w mrozy na poziomie -5°C woda skrapla się na rekuperatorze od strony czerpni. Nakleję tam jakiś neopren/kauczuk czy coś, żeby tylko przesunąć punk rosy. 

Obawiam się, że jednak w końcu będziesz musiał ten sufit ściągać  :sad:  bo celuloza nie dolega ściśle, więc powietrze tam jest. Pytanie jak suche?

----------


## Marek.M

> Karol, u mnie mimo ocieplonej rury w mrozy na poziomie -5°C woda skrapla się na rekuperatorze od strony czerpni. Nakleję tam jakiś neopren/kauczuk czy coś, żeby tylko przesunąć punk rosy. 
> 
> Obawiam się, że jednak w końcu będziesz musiał ten sufit ściągać  bo celuloza nie dolega ściśle, więc powietrze tam jest. Pytanie jak suche?


Tylko, że celuloza ma dobre właściwości wchłaniania wilgoci i później jej oddawania, więc może nie będzie tak źle.

----------


## sebcioc55

Ja też uważam że nieocieplenie "zimnej" rury to błąd. Tak jak pisze ggdh celuloza nie jest szczelna, może i transportuje dobrze wilgoć ale nie wodę.... która się wykropli i po prostu będzie spływała w dół... czyli na sufit.

----------


## karster

A skąd tam woda ma się zabrać? Gdzie będzie różnica temperatur? Gdzie wystąpi magiczny punkt rosy? 

PS. Straszenie mnie Wam się udało, trochę się boję więc pytam o konkrety, co i jak i gdzie z tą wodą?

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## sebcioc55

Zawsze trzeba brać pod uwagę najgorszy scenariusz - bo to zazwyczaj wtedy dzieją się rzeczy których nie przewidzieliśmy  :wink:  Przy -20*C na zewnatrz i tym samym w czerpni jeżeli dostanie się trochę ciepłego powietrza z domu (a może się dostać bo celuloza nie jest szczelna. Zależy też ile masz izolacji pod rurami. Więc może dojść do tego że na rurze coś się wykropli. Jezeli jesteś pewien szczelności tej celulozy to nie ma tematu. Musiał byś teraz odpalić ogrzewanie i na termowizji zobaczyc jak to wygląda, z tym że to już chyba ostatnie podrygi mrozów w tym roku  :wink:

----------


## karster

Obyś się nie mylił co do mrozów  :smile:  tzn, że ostatnie. 

Celuloza zapewne nie jest szczelna (na zasadzie jej nieszczelności działa zasada jej zagęszczania- wdmuchije się ją i zagęszcza powietrzem). Szczelna jest paroizolacja. Aż dziwne jak bardzo w domu zmieniły się temperatury po jej ukonczeniu bez dokończonej termoizolacji  :smile: 

Pod rurą od czerpni mam ok 40cm celulozy o współczynniku 037 (najgorszy możliwy - tzn może być lepszy np 0368  :tongue:  )

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## karster

Ocieplenie poddasza skończone, celuloza nasypana, wyszło ładnie, termowizja pokaże dopiero później (nie ma czym nagrzać w domu na tyle).

Murłatę 14x14cm obmurowałem pustakami 6x24cm. Potem jednak wyrzynarką je docinałem by było więcej miejsca na celulozę:

Drobne szczegóły uszczelniania


Odpowietrzenie pionu WC. Ogólnie masakra, ta rura, ilość kształtek i problemu by ją zamontować po stelażach + koszt dachówki z kominkiem (350zł) dał mi popalić.


Gdzieś ktoś mówił, że jednak rury od WM w strefie ciepłej zaizolować wełną dla ich wyciszenia więc wszystkie rury (2 sztuki) zaizolowałem wełną 3cm samoprzylepną + pokleiłem zbrojoną taśmą alu:

Bo chwilę później przykręciłem osb 22 (wzmocnienie pod ewentualny grzejnik)

no i zamknałem kartongipsem


Jestem na etapie projektowania łazienek, wybrałem leroya (byłem w obim i casto no i leroy najfajniejszy). Do tego rozważam zaopatrzenie się w sklepie pt "płytki za grosze" https://pzg24.pl/ (Toruń) Byłem, widziałem, ceny są zabójczo niskie, pytanie skąd takie ceny się biorą? Wybraliśmy np płytki do kuchni/ jadalni/ holu, cerrard 80x80cm :

Co o tym sądzicie? Mi się podobają białe ale żona nie chce być niewolnikiem a mamy trójkę maluchów (1,5/4/6 lat)

*Wykańczanie poddasza:*
Kupiłem dziś po woreczku vario i uniflota oraz wiadro 28kg knaufa super finish na próbę. Chciałbym jeszcze sprawdzić masę premium light rigipsa. 
Zamierzam użyć na wszelkie narożniki zewnętrzne jak obróbka okien itd taśmy* no coat flexible corner* cena zabija ale dwie rolki wystarczą. Na allegro po 235zł ale na FB można dorwać za 195zł. Poza tą taśmą doczytałem, że flizelina (z rigipsa) wystarczająco dobra. Na ewentualne narożniki wewnętrzne (połączenie skos-sufit i ewentualnie skos-ściana kolankowa) rozważam taśmy amerykańskie *strait-flex* MEDIUM

Ktoś coś może dodać? Uwagi/ sugestie/ opinie na ten temat?

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## sebcioc55

Jezeli te tanie płytki są w wystarczających dla Ciebie ilościach i nie są bananowate (to pierwsza rzecz którą powinieneś sprawdzić) to je bierz, co za różnica ile kosztują... jak dla mnie jak się podobają to im tańsze tym lepsze  :wink: 
Ja bym zrobił łączenia uniflotem z fizeliną/taśmą amerykańską i na to 2 warstwy Flugger LSR, kup sobie jakąś jedną mase, premium light albo cokolwiek innego i jeden worek LSR, różnica jest kosmiczna. Jak masz w okolicy dystrybutora fluggera to zapisz sie na szkolenie, popatrzysz co i jak i jakieś zniżki załapiesz. LSRka jest droższa niż inne gładzie ale jest nieporównywalnie lepsza.

----------


## zolw82

Widze na tej wlepie G2 czy to nie oznacza drugi gatunek ? I stąd cena ?

----------


## Norbi89

Ja robiłem łączenia płyt i wkręty flizelina rigips i uniflot na to megaron finisz potem grunt śnieżki biały x2 i jestem bardzo zadowolony, uważam że nie trzeba kupywać towaru z najwyżej półki i szastać sianem a efekt można uzyskać zadowalający. Na to pójdzie już dobra farba (planuje tikkurile).

----------


## ggdh

Płytki w banan to jeszcze pół biedy. O ile trzymają wymiar to może się tylko będziesz potykał  :wink:  
Na płytce 80x80 możesz mieć np 4mm różnicy wymiarów i wtedy albo mierzysz wszystkie i próbujesz grupować albo przez resztę życia będziesz patrzył na fugi różnej szerokości.

----------


## boltzman

> Murłatę 14x14cm obmurowałem pustakami 6x24cm. Potem jednak wyrzynarką je docinałem by było więcej miejsca na celulozę:


Jak u Ciebie rozwiązana jest wentylacja dachu? Na zdjęciu wygląda jakby szczelina wentylacyjna pod okapem była zapiankowana.

----------


## karster

Nie ma wentylacji. Celuloza w połączeniu z paroizolacją aktywną (jakoby wysokiej jakości) ma nie dopuścić do zawilgocenia drewna i samej siebie.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## chilli banana

też planuję 1 białą łazienkę - dzieci mam w podobnym wieku, tylko najstarsze ma 7, reszta jak u ciebie
znajomi wprowadzali się latem do nowego domku - łazienkę zrobili w płytkach Tubądzina 2-go gatunku, ponoć kładło się rewelacyjnie, a cenowo przepaść, łazienkę widzieliśmy - w życiu nie powiedziałabym, ze to drugi gatunek, żadnych ubytków, krzywizn nie widać 
dlatego moim zdaniem jak na żywo widziałeś te twoje płytki i ci się podobają, to bierz

----------


## karster

Górną łazienkę projektowałem w leroyu i tak też zamówiłem płytki. Na dół, do małej lazienki pewnie też kupię w markecie. Garaż, kotlownia, spizarnia - to mogą być plytki z namiotu. Jadalnia/kuchnia czyli te duże plytki 80x80 bede testowal z namiotu - jak beda ok to czekam nie, kupię na raty, tzn na próbę zaczynając od kuchni pod meblami.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## karster

*Wykończenia czas zacząć* (w końcu  :sad:  )
Na początek za całe 36zł folia "budowlana" typ 200 (czyli grubość 0,08 mm) jako ochronna na podłogi:


Jak nie zapomnę to zrobię fotkę jak wygląda taka folia po gładziach i szlifowaniu (z odkurzaczem nie byle jakim) 

Taśmy na narożniki raczej na bogato: No coat na zewnętrzne, wewnętrzne STRAIT-FLEX (hamerykańska) oryginal czyli chyba najgrubsza a jak skończył się nocoat a pod ręką na szybko innej nie było to reszta poszła na midflexie, również ze STRAIT-FLEX



Gładzie szły różne, zarówno gotowe (knauf superfinish, fill&finish jak i proszkowe kleib S1) Robi to mój brat ze wspólnikiem, jako że knauf z wiadra mu nie pasował, nie robił szału pozostał przy swojej ulubionej S1. Wygląda dobrze, kolor po wyschnięciu jest "fajniejszy" niż knaufa. Widać, każdy ma swoje upodobania.
Do gładzi kupiłem zajebisty wałek (parfait liss) oraz szpachlę z teleskopem od olejnika do jej ściągania (poszedł worek monet)


Chiałbym napisać "brat mi pomagał" no ale prawda jest taka, że jak na razie to ja mu pomagałem a nie on mi. Bez systemu, poziomica => wyszło lustereczka (hehe, leżał obok w wiaderku i czekał, następne podejście na systemie kubali będzie)




GAT 1 płytek, tubądzin za 90zł/mkw kupione 60 sztuk do małej łazienki, 25 miało skazy jak np ta:

Wszystkie do wymiany z wielkimi trudami. Mam po dziurki w nosie leroya z torunia  :sad:  Jak oni mają klienta głęboko w dupie, biją na łeb cały eurokołchoz.



Wiosna idzie, nawet do mnie zawitała:

Także czas na smaczną, zdrowa i odżywczą wodę brzozową:  :smile: 


Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## walec7_7

Ależ fajnie to już wygląda! Zazdroszczę!  :cool:  

PS. Dzięki za podgląd do projektu!

----------


## micbarpia

Po raz enty przegladam juz twoj watek w poszukiwaniu informacji I bardzo czesto mi pomagasz choc o tym nie wiesz :smile:  tym razem musze zapytac bo nie znalazlem: 
1. Dales pape czy folie pod 1 warstwe poro? I co to byl za produkt konkretnie I jak wrazenia? 
2. Czym chroniles poro przed deszczem jak miales wymurowane zeby nie padalo do srodka ? Czy akurat nie padalo? :smile:  pozdrawiam Michal

----------


## B_i_U

I, Panie, to ty już prawie mieszkasz. Chwilę mnie tu nie było, a tu już wykończeniówka. Nie będzie Ci smutno, jak się skończy budowanie?

Pozdrawiam
Bartek

----------


## ggdh

To komuś bywa smutno z tego powodu?  :cry:

----------


## B_i_U

Każdy samorób w większym lub mniejszym stopniu zżywa się z budową. To tak jak z kobietami,źle z nimi ale bez nich jeszcze gorzej.

----------


## karster

Bartku, jak się wczasuje zagramanicą to nie ma czasu na forum  :wink:  póki co chciałbym zamieszkać gdzieś w okolicach wakacji, raczej ich końcówki, absolutne max listopad...
Malują się pokoje, na bogato, tikurila, odrobina beckersa. Kończymy z bratem dużą łazienkę, tą na piętrze także jeszcze kilka tyg i góra będzie do układania podłogi no i drzwi i gotowa. Dół czeka. Elewacja startuje od jutra, oby pogoda nie przeszkadzała.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## boltzman

Co do Twojego pytania z innego wątku o wyrównanie i hydroizolację balkonu.
Do wyrównania najlepsza byłaby masa PCC.
Jeśli chodzi to hydroizolację to nie lepsza będzie dwuskładnikowa polimerowo – cementowa elastyczna masa  (przykładowo Atlas Woder Duo, Mapei Mapelastic)?

----------


## karster

Gdyby ktoś podejrzewał, że mieszkamy to rozwiewam wątpliwości, jeszcze dużo wody upłynie zanim zamieszkamy ale wszystko póki co zmierza właśnie w tym kierunku. Liczę na gwiazdkę w nowym domu a może i nieco szybciej się uda. Sierpień/ wrzesień zamierzam przycisnąć i zamiast 1 dzień w tygodniu wykańczać minimum 3-4 dni.

sypialnia po gładziach:


grzybki z M-systemu w małej łazience: 




ogólnie z prac w dużej łazience:












kotłownia:



elewacja (tzn jej brak, na razie styro+ siatka i klej, tynk czeka):


cdn.

----------


## karster

Taak, mamm małą księżniczkę w domu więc kolor wiadomy - przy odbiorach pierwszego malowania od razu wiedziała który pokój jest jej chociaż nie ma jeszcze 2 latek:


W pokojach chłopców mam widoczne słupy. Naturalne, kapryśne, sosnowe drewno - popękało sobie, poskręcało się a ja je na koniec przeszlifowałem i pomalowałem olejem + akryl za nimi:


Może nie widać ale ściany są pomalowane  :big grin:  Miał być fajny kolor tikusriku lotos a wyszło *uj wie co  :sad: 


Czy szara fuga (mapei, 110 manhatan) pasuje do brązowych płytek? Mi bez różnicy, nie znam się ale żonie się nie podoba twierdzi, że słabo to wygląda a ja nie mam argumentów:




Fugowanie w trkacie...

Odważne kolory? Pokój starszego, oczywiście cała reszta jasna (jasna podłoga, białe meble, naklejki na ścianach)




Klatka schodowa, beckers silver perl - super kolor (na foto jeszcze mokre wszystko):



Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## Doli.

Super to wszystko wygląda  :smile:  Dzieci sa dużo odważniejsze w kwestii kolorów niż dorośli  :smile:  Ja tez sobie wybrałam jako dziecko kolor zielony do pokoju i to dwa remonty z rzędu  :smile: 

A czemu masz niedomalowane kolory przy narożnikach? Jak to będzie wykończone?

----------


## karster

Dzięki Doli, jak widać na niektórych zdjęciach, docelowo jest odcięcie taśmą wodną 2,5 cm. Taśmy brakowało, będzie tak jak widać na innych fotkach.

----------


## Doli.

> Dzięki Doli, jak widać na niektórych zdjęciach, docelowo jest odcięcie taśmą wodną 2,5 cm. Taśmy brakowało, będzie tak jak widać na innych fotkach.


Mhm, myślałam, że tam jakaś sztukateria pójdzie  :wink:  Nie boisz się, że Ci kolor nierówno złapie tam gdzie brakło taśmy?

----------


## karster

Ale że co i że jak? Wszystko będzie dobrze, zobaczysz za tydzień/ dwa  :smile:

----------


## ggdh

Długo kazałeś na siebie czekać  :wink: 

Ale postęp jest  :cool: 

Ten zielony to chyba po pierwszej warstwie zdjęcia?

----------


## Marek.M

> Ale że co i że jak? Wszystko będzie dobrze, zobaczysz za tydzień/ dwa


Nie czekaj za długo z takim domalowaniem, bo kolor będzie się różnił, zwłaszcza szarości...

----------


## karster

Kolory wyszły super, nawet z przerwami w malowaniu ale zielona farba tikurilli musiała być nakładana 4 razy gdzie inne kolory po pierwszym kryciu wydawały się docelowe (ale i tak po 2 razy każdy kolor był malowany).

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## karster

*UPDATE*

Coś tam dłubię pomalutku, czekam na drzwi z Polskone, czekam i czekam  :sad:

----------


## annatulipanna

Cześć *karster*!
Powiem Ci, że koparka mi opadła  :jaw drop: 
Nie miałam żadnych powiadomień i nie wiedziałam, że u Ciebie już tak zaawansowane prace. 
Super! Gratuluję. Kolory u dzieci diabelskie  :wink: , choć ten turkus bardzo mi się podoba. Mój młodszy syn, chce czarne ściany  :Evil: , także co tam Twoje jaskrawości...
Kolor podłogi na górnym korytarzu i chyba w sypialni? bardzo mi się podoba. Co tam położyłeś?
W sprawie fug, choć już pewnie po temacie, to mam argumenty za szarą fugą w łazience  :wink:  Choć jeszcze jakiś czas temu, też nie podobało mi się takie zestawienie, także rozumiem żonę  :wink: 
Jednak, siedząc w temacie, oswoiłam się z tą szarością i dzisiaj mi się podoba. I uważam to za bardzo dobre rozwiązanie, ponieważ:
- biała fuga na podłodze, to istne zło (miałam, nie chcę nigdy więcej),
- dwa kolory fug, to max (np. brązowa do płytek drewnopodobnych, a biała do białych), ale co wtedy dać na podłogę, żeby pasowało do reszty, a nie było białą fugą?
- wprowadzanie różnych kolorów fug, nigdy nie wyjdzie idealnie. Myślę, że żonę mogłyby drażnić ślady np. brązowej fugi nachodzące na białą (u mnie tak jest w kilku miejscach)
- także ta szara fuga w przypadku białej podłogi (gdzie sprawdzi się doskonale) i połączenia różnych kolorów płytek wydaje się bardzo rozsądnym wyborem.
Tyle  :wink: .
Powodzenia w dalszych pracach. Jest już na co popatrzeć!

----------


## karster

*annatulipanna* dzięki za miłe słowo  :smile:  Działam, działam. Fugi szare czy tam srebrne (nie pamiętam) no a do drewnopodobnych brązowa (kupione, czekają).

Kolory mi się bardzo podobają i uważam to za najważniejszy argument by je zostawić. Będzie na dole jeszcze chyba dość ciekawie ...  :wink: 

Panele u góry przedpokój/ garderoba/ sypialnia to jedne i te same panele quic step (wszystkie takie mamy). IM1848 (zdjęcia w necie trochę przekłamują - zwłaszcza te na ceneo) .


Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## Doli.

Myślałeś o fudze grafitowej lub czarnej do płytek drewnopodobnych? Wg mnie wygląda bardziej naturalnie (mimo wszystko).

----------


## pestka56

Wpadłam wreszcie, bo przez ciebie naśmieciłam na kominkowym  :smile: 
Piękny domek będzie. Bardzo mi się podoba łazienka  :smile:

----------


## karster

Chciałbym pokazać kilka fotek, mamy ponad 90% prac ukończone, można by powiedzieć że jakieś 98-99  :big grin:  No ale ostatnio jakoś tak klasycznie nastąpiło zmęczenie, spowolnienie i zniechęcenie do dalszej pracy zarówno przy wykańczaniu się jak i przy aktualizacji dziennika za co przepraszam i obiecuję, ze chociaż to drugie poprawię - tylko jakieś fotki specjalnie dla czytających/ oglądających wcześniej wykonam.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## pestka56

:popcorn:  :popcorn:  :popcorn:

----------


## Regius

> fotki specjalnie dla czytających/ oglądających


 :popcorn:   :popcorn:   :popcorn:

----------


## ufbufkruf

Czy ja czegoś nie widzę? Gdzie nowe fotki?

----------


## ggdh

Grunt, że do przodu i widać już koniec!

----------


## karster

Gdyby tak szło zrobić zdjęcie telefonem i jednym przyciskiem wrzucić na forum... 

Robiłem jakieś porządki na kompie i znalazłem kilka zdjęć skompresowanych, gotowych do wrzucenia na forum:





Wciąż mam dużo do zrobienia, raz na tydzień (czasem raz na 2 tygodnie) coś w domu zrobię, na zewnątrz wszystko leży odłogiem, dom ma tynk ale nie ma deski greinplast przyklejonej ani kamienia. Materiały leżą w garażu i czekają (kleje, grunty się starzeją a może dojrzewają  :big grin:  )

cdn

----------


## karster



----------


## karster



----------


## karster

W dużej łazience mam docelowy blat i ten duży parapet (miło być dębowe ale miałem do czynienia z tak tragicznym stolarzem, że nie dokończył przez rok czasu swojej pracy cham jeden). Jak zrobię tam kabinę to wrzucę fotki. Kabinę chciałem z akcentami czarnego, ma nieco niestandardowy wymiar bo odpływ ma wewnątrz 99cm a boczna ścianka dokładnie 91,5cm więc żaden standard nie pasuje - ceny zabijają (od ok 4000zł w górę). Dlatego kabina jest póki co tylko na dole.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## Regius

Muszę przyznać, że czekałem z niecierpliwością na fotki, ale warto było czekać. Fajnie tam u Ciebie.
Uprzedzając pytanie konkursowe: "Gdzie jest Karster?" - odpowiadam

----------


## karster

Wstawione z premedytacją  :tongue: 

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## ProStaś

Piknie !!!

Dasz namiar na stół.... :cool:

----------


## pestka56

Super  :smile: 
Trochę masz z pralnią kiepskawo. Nie masz jakiegoś pomiszczenia, by je przerobić na pralnię?
Posiadanie Pralni i garderoby było dla mnie jednym z powodów chęci posiadania domu. Niestety nie pomyślałam wtedy o spiżarni  :sad:

----------


## chilli banana

kurcze karster kiedy wyście to zrobili  :jaw drop:  super, że już mieszkacie  :smile:

----------


## pstawik

Cześć. Super wszystko wygląda. Napisz proszę, jak się nazywa i gdzie kupiłeś tę tapetę 3D do salonu z motywem kwiatów?

----------


## karster

Stół z allegro: (mdf z fornirem dębowym, rozkładany do 5metrów)
https://allegro.pl/oferta/duzy-stol-...ogi-7770262827
Tapeta tez allegro, jak za 50zł/ rolka chyba robi robotę bo zwraca uwagę.

Pralnia, jaki z nią problem? Suszarka bębnowa stoi nad pralką i ot po pralni. Minął być jakieś drzwi ale tam jest skos i nie ma co za bardzo zrobić.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## karster

Kominek chciałbym obłożyć imitacją drewna, pewnie szkło (grafika na szkle) ale boję się tego. Widziałem też takie dlugie na 180cm płytki drewnopodobne ale to zapewne banany no i są grube. Sam wklad thorma jest super do tego domu, mega dobrze grzeje i ładnie wygląda ogień.

----------


## pestka56

Pralnię u siebie cudem wygospodrowałam, bo też architektka nie przewidziała. Pomieszczenie ma 2,8 x 3,40 m i mieszczą się 2 pralki na podeście (ta druga jest do brudnych rzeczy m.in. czapraki końskie pierze), szafa-bieliżniarka i szafa na mopy oraz odkurzacz, głęboki zlew i mogę mieć na stałe rozstawioną deskę do prasowania. Z tą deską już ciężko jest się poruszać, ale może być. Sufit mam 3,8 m nad glową w najwyższym miejscu, więc jest tam podwieszona suszarnia. Właśnie o to mi chodziło, żeby mieć miejsce, gdzie mi nikt nie będzie zaglądał i będę mogła sowbodnie wysuszyć co namniej 2 komplety bielizny pościelowej.  :smile:  Babska zachcianka 

O szkle na kominek zapomnij. Chyba że caramiczne
Ty masz zdaje się obudowę zimną? Możesz położyć gress. Są na Bartyckiej w W-wie piękne płytki imitujące drewno właśnie gresowe. Spory wybór. Tanie nie są bo wzory drewna są prawie nie powtarzające się.

----------


## pestka56

Drzwi ppod skosem też można zrobić, tyle, że albo na zamówienie, albo samoróbka. Wkleję tu wieczorem, bo mam gdzieś takie inspiracje zadołowane. Myślałam, że u mnie będą potrzebne, ale obyło się.

----------


## karster

Odkąd mamy suszarkę do ubrań prasowanie jest bardzo rzadko potrzebne, suszarka jest ekstra, pranie prosto do szafy. Wielkich brudów nie generujemy a jak coś mam z budowy mega syfiastego (co się baaardzo rzadko zdarza) to zawsze można wstępnie spytać w wannie.

Obudowa kominka z krzemianu wapnia, zimna. Szkło na kominku wg wielu osób się nie nadaje ale jednocześnie słyszałem kilka niezależnych opinii od ludzi, którzy zajmują sie szkłem i z ich własnego doświadczenia nawet zwykłe (nie hartowane szkło nie pęka).

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## pstawik

Cześć. Jak podświetlałeś schody? LEDy? Jak tak, to ile masz zasilaczy i gdzie je upchałeś?

----------


## karster

Taśmy led z neoled.pl 25zł/mb więc droga impreza, do tego profile alu. Ogółem ok 170W mocy a zasilam obecnie małym zasilaczem z regulowanym napięciem. Już przy 9V jest bardzo jasno a płynie wtedy zaledwie 1A prądu.

Docelowo bedzie sterownik na wszystkie 19 stopni (17+2) i trzy czujniki ruchu. Instalacja jest do tego przygotowana, w spiżarni jest puszka podtynkowa specjalnie dla schodów.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## TomaszMonika

Witam. Ja również buduje ten sam dom co wy Panowie. Mam takie pytanie odnośnie gdzie i w jakim miejscu zamontowaliście antenę do TV? Dzięki za odpowiedź.

----------


## karster

Witam,
Nie mam anteny TV. Nie oglądam tego bagna od wielu lat i jest miz tym bardzo dobrze. Każdemu polecam usunąć antenę a z nią wszelkie tvpis, tvn czy inne polsaty! Tzw media głównego ścieku.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## TomaszMonika

> Witam,
> Nie mam anteny TV. Nie oglądam tego bagna od wielu lat i jest miz tym bardzo dobrze. Każdemu polecam usunąć antenę a z nią wszelkie tvpis, tvn czy inne polsaty! Tzw media głównego ścieku.
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> Karol


Ok dzięki... Myślałem że uzyskam info bo na dachu tak naprawdę nie chce żeby mi gdzieś później nie ciekło a na murach też nie, chodzi o estetykę budynku... a tak po za tym fajne wykończenie... A jak na zewnątrz wykończone masz jeśli można wiedzieć...

----------


## karster

Na zewnątrz jeszcze nie ma końca, do niego daleko  :wink: 
Jest tynk. Położyłem deskę greinplast'a ale jeszcze jej nie malowałem bo brakuje obróbek glifów, drobnych wstawek. Kamień zaczęty rok temu, do teraz nie skończony - też się pewnie nim zajmę niedługo. Podbitka czeka na zamówienie a co tu mówić o jej montażu  :wink: 

PS. Jak się mocno upierasz przy antenie to albo zakładasz ją nad tarasem (tam przy betonowym słupie) albo na kominie (mi akurat tylko 1 komin z trzech z projektu pozostał).

----------


## sebcioc55

> Ok dzięki... Myślałem że uzyskam info bo na dachu tak naprawdę nie chce żeby mi gdzieś później nie ciekło a na murach też nie, chodzi o estetykę budynku... a tak po za tym fajne wykończenie... A jak na zewnątrz wykończone masz jeśli można wiedzieć...


albo montujesz antenę na elewacji, albo na kominie np opaską stalową, bez wiercenia. Musisz tylko umiejętnie (szczelnie) sprowadzić przewód sygnałowy do domu.

----------


## TomaszMonika

> Na zewnątrz jeszcze nie ma końca, do niego daleko 
> Jest tynk. Położyłem deskę greinplast'a ale jeszcze jej nie malowałem bo brakuje obróbek glifów, drobnych wstawek. Kamień zaczęty rok temu, do teraz nie skończony - też się pewnie nim zajmę niedługo. Podbitka czeka na zamówienie a co tu mówić o jej montażu 
> 
> PS. Jak się mocno upierasz przy antenie to albo zakładasz ją nad tarasem (tam przy betonowym słupie) albo na kominie (mi akurat tylko 1 komin z trzech z projektu pozostał).


Witam. Ja podbitki nie będę robił. Tzn. płyta OSB styropian 5cm i do tego siatka i struktura taka jak na ścianie... Bardziej wytrzymałe. Ale każdy sam planuje...

----------


## TomaszMonika

> albo montujesz antenę na elewacji, albo na kominie np opaską stalową, bez wiercenia. Musisz tylko umiejętnie (szczelnie) sprowadzić przewód sygnałowy do domu.


Na elewacji nie chce chodzi o estetykę budynku. Zamontuje ją na dachu przy wyłazie, dachówkę antenową już zamówiłem do tego uchwyty do masztu antenowego...

----------


## ggdh

Karol, jak tam?

----------


## karster

> Karol, jak tam?


Kula, się. Mieszka się a raz na kilka tygodniu coś tam jeszcze dokończę - końca prac nie widać a już po woli jakieś naprawy widać na horyzoncie  :big grin:  Pompa sobie grzeje. Było -24' najchłodniej a pompa dawała 30' w podłogę.
Sama konstrukcja domu i jego izolacja spisała się na medal. Jednego dnia -19 na zewnątrz + czyste słońce a przez 6 godzin dom bez ogrzewania stał bo tak słońce przez okna nagrzało  :big grin:  

Rachunek ostatni za prąd za 2 ms to ok 1000zł (w domu 100% na prąd, jest kominek a paliłem w nim tej zimy pewnie z 5-6 razy i nie koniecznie w największe mrozy - zwykle tylko po to by zrobić klimat). Najważniejszy rachunek dopiero teraz będzie bo zaliczy zdaje się najwięcej mroźnych dni.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## karster

Usuniesz się sam czy mam Ci pomóc i przy okazji bana załatwić?

----------


## pestka56

Karster, już go zgłosiłam, a ty wywal ten cytat ze swojego posta  :smile:

----------


## lockin

@karster
Czytałem wątek 2 razy, pierwszy raz jakieś 3 lata temu jak dopiero planowałem swoją budowę i ostatnio znowu żeby sobie odświeżyć. Powodem było przede wszystkim wybranie tych samych technoligii - dom stawiam na Porotherm Drifix i do tego na piętrze jest monolit 20cm. Fajnie to wszystko wygląda, gratuluje cierpliwości do samego końca  :smile:

----------


## karster

Coś chyba powiadomienia nie dostałem lata temu a szkoda  :smile:  Pewnie już dom postawiłeś, co *lockin*?

----------

